# Cartier watch owners: please show us your watches...



## Blingaddict

Please post pics & any other information about your Cartier watch...


----------



## Blingaddict

Pretty please.. I am currently obsessed with Cartier watches.. I don't have 1 of my own to share, but was hoping for some inspiration .. Thank you in advance.


----------



## beachy10

My Cartier Tank.


----------



## einseine

My Radonya in PG.


----------



## bb10lue

My ballon bleu in small yellow gold.


----------



## lumkeikei

My balloon bleu in medium.


----------



## Blingaddict

Thank you so much for posting your beautiful watches.. 
Cartier watches are really really special! 
I have a Rolex & J12, but there is something about the Cartier esp the roadster & balloon bleu that is making me have sleepless nights! Lol


----------



## Blingaddict

beachy10 said:


> My Cartier Tank.



That is a beautiful watch beachy 10. Thank you for posting. Classic & timeless..


----------



## Blingaddict

einseine said:


> My Radonya in PG.



Beautiful.. Especially how you've mixed metals with the love & dbty .. Makes the gold glow even more..


----------



## Blingaddict

bb10lue said:


> My ballon bleu in small yellow gold.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1794374



Classic 1 .. Now & forever.


----------



## Blingaddict

lumkeikei said:


> My balloon bleu in medium.



Wow!! This is my favorite.. What size is the medium in mm? Is it 38mm?? 
Wow!


----------



## mjvictamonte

Blingaddict said:


> Wow!! This is my favorite.. What size is the medium in mm? Is it 38mm??
> Wow!



The medium is 36mm.


----------



## Blingaddict

mjvictamonte said:


> The medium is 36mm.



Thank you for this


----------



## lanasyogamama

There are lots of great pics in the Cartier reference thread!


----------



## LoVeinLA

Santos...


----------



## twitspie

einseine said:


> My Radonya in PG.



Your watch is stunning!  Love the strap 
I was just looking for it on the Cartier website but can't see it


----------



## einseine

twitspie said:


> Your watch is stunning! Love the strap
> I was just looking for it on the Cartier website but can't see it


 
Thanks twitspie!!!
Metal watches are cool!!! But, I might prefer a strap one because it's lighter. I can not find Radonya collection, eitther. Discontinued?? Such a short-lived collection...


----------



## veroliz

einseine said:
			
		

> Thanks twitspie!!!
> Metal watches are cool!!! But, I might prefer a strap one because it's lighter. I can not find Radonya collection, eitther. Discontinued?? Such a short-lived collection...



I think that watch is from La Dona collection (pronounced ladonya). It was named that way after a famous Mexican actress Maria Felix, better known as La Dona....


----------



## flash4ever

I love that yellow gold tank beachy10 love the look of yellow gold the bracelets are divine.


----------



## twitspie

What a shame! Gorgeous watch!


----------



## vsminimoose

Tank Solo Small
it looks huge on me in the picture.


----------



## blythediva

My Cartier Santos in Yellow Gold and Stainless Steel


----------



## lanasyogamama

What the heck, I'm bored in line for a ferry.  

Large BB. 

Also, my best Mom award is on the dash.


----------



## LVoeletters

lanasyogamama said:
			
		

> What the heck, I'm bored in line for a ferry.
> 
> Large BB.
> 
> Also, my best Mom award is on the dash.



Omg so cute and as always loving the watch!


----------



## Myrkur

lovely watches everyone and love the bracelets too


----------



## dkli14

Here's mine. Medium 2 tone BB with rose gold and pink mother of pearl dial.


----------



## queenofshopping

I really need to get my jewelry cleaned. I leave these on 24/7 and it's time to get everything cleaned...


----------



## Addicted2Hermes

The Roadster Chrono was a 21st present from my parents. And the La Dona was a present from my hubby when we got married last year. Both are very sentimental to me&#127873;


----------



## StylishFarmer

This is my Panthere. It's 12 years old and still going strong. I'll have my Roadster in a few days and will share a pic of that too.


----------



## Lovefour

Addicted2Hermes said:


> The Roadster Chrono was a 21st present from my parents. And the La Dona was a present from my hubby when we got married last year. Both are very sentimental to me&#127873;



They look  amazing! Your watches and Loves look so polished! How do you keep them looking so good?


----------



## SophiaLee

DonnaK483 said:


> Here's mine. Medium 2 tone BB with rose gold and pink mother of pearl dial.
> 
> View attachment 1840103
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1840104



I love this!! This is the exact watch I want.


----------



## Addicted2Hermes

Lovefour said:


> They look  amazing! Your watches and Loves look so polished! How do you keep them looking so good?




I have 6 other watches to rotate on a day-to-day basis so I guess that helps and plus I never wear any jewellery or watch when I'm at home (except for the Loves of course)


----------



## ririan

Love love love Cartier watches!
This is my two tone santos galbee ...


----------



## ririan

My Santos 100 in pink strap


----------



## SophiaLee

Beautiful watches ladies! My DH thinks I'm cray to want a Cartier over a Rolex lol.


----------



## Blingaddict

Thank you for posting your stunning watches and your own unique way of wearing them, stacked or solo. I love each & every one....cartier does have beautiful designs, to suit every taste.


----------



## Blingaddict

vsminimoose said:


> Tank Solo Small
> it looks huge on me in the picture.


 Very very classy.


----------



## Blingaddict

blythediva said:


> My Cartier Santos in Yellow Gold and Stainless Steel


 
wow!! beautiful watch... the wedding set is stunning too


----------



## Blingaddict

lanasyogamama said:


> What the heck, I'm bored in line for a ferry.
> 
> Large BB.
> 
> Also, my best Mom award is on the dash.


 
Undoubtedly my favorite.. & the front runner choice for me. Thank you so much for posting.. 

 your best mom mom badge...priceless!!


----------



## lanasyogamama

Aww, thanks!


----------



## Blingaddict

.





DonnaK483 said:


> Here's mine. Medium 2 tone BB with rose gold and pink mother of pearl dial.
> 
> View attachment 1840103
> 
> 
> I am drooling.. seriously gorgeous watch.. it has such a presence!
> 
> 
> View attachment 1840104


----------



## Blingaddict

Queen of shopping.. gorgeous roadster.



queenofshopping said:


> View attachment 1840184
> 
> 
> I really need to get my jewelry cleaned. I leave these on 24/7 and it's time to get everything cleaned...


----------



## Blingaddict

Addicted2Hermes said:


> The Roadster Chrono was a 21st present from my parents. And the La Dona was a present from my hubby when we got married last year. Both are very sentimental to me&#55356;&#57217;


 
wow!!not 1 but 2 amazing,classic watches.. surely heirlooms to pass on..

what loving parents & dh you have. .. thank you for posting!!


----------



## Blingaddict

StylishFarmer said:


> View attachment 1840361
> 
> 
> This is my Panthere. It's 12 years old and still going strong. I'll have my Roadster in a few days and will share a pic of that too.


 
A true classic ... it has a glow that says i well am loved.. my sister has it in the stainless version also 10-12 yrs old. it has served her well!!

look forward to seeing your roadster..


----------



## Blingaddict

ririan said:


> My Santos 100 in pink strap
> 
> View attachment 1841318


 
lovely watches ririan.. cartier watches look so good with the leather strap.
thank you for posting.


----------



## Blingaddict

Addicted2Hermes said:


> I have 6 other watches to rotate on a day-to-day basis so I guess that helps and plus I never wear any jewellery or watch when I'm at home (except for the Loves of course)


 
lucky lucky... pleasecan you share the make of your other watches and what you love about the cartier watches? thanks


----------



## StylishFarmer

My brand new ladies Cartier Roadster in gold and SS. Just got it 2 hours ago and I love it!!


----------



## Addicted2Hermes

Blingaddict said:
			
		

> lucky lucky... pleasecan you share the make of your other watches and what you love about the cartier watches? thanks



Before I fall in love with Cartier watches I was a huge Bulgari fan! Hence I have 5 Bulgari watches, and a small Rolex.
Starting from the left 1. Bulgari Scuba 18kt YG/steel on rubber, 2. Bulgari 18kt WG/full pave diamond on alligator strap, 3. Bulgari 18kt WG with diamond bezel, 4. Rolex steel oyster perpetual, 5. Bulgari 18kt YG Chrono, lastly 6. Bulgari 18kt WG AUTO Chrono.

I now love Cartier watches more because of its refined elegance as supposed to Bulgari's bold style. I've just turned 30 so I think from now on Cartier would be more suitable for me.

Thank you for letting me share my little watch collection!


----------



## Blingaddict

. 





StylishFarmer said:


> View attachment 1842404
> 
> Beautiful watch stylish.. Commented on your thread but can't resist commenting here too  enjoy in the best of health!!
> My brand new ladies Cartier Roadster in gold and SS. Just got it 2 hours ago and I love it!!


----------



## bkforbes

After going back and forth between the medium/large tank franchise I chose the ballon bleu!!!


----------



## bkforbes

For reference, at the store I took pictures of how the other styles looked on me. 
























But I finally went with the stainless steel medium ballon bleu in automatic.


----------



## lanasyogamama

bkforbes said:
			
		

> For reference, at the store I took pictures of how the other styles looked on me.
> 
> But I finally went with the stainless steel medium ballon bleu in automatic.



It's perfect on you!!!


----------



## Kissmark

bkforbes said:
			
		

> For reference, at the store I took pictures of how the other styles looked on me.
> 
> But I finally went with the stainless steel medium ballon bleu in automatic.



Great choice!


----------



## bkforbes

Thank you!!! I love your stack and I appreciate everyone's support!!


----------



## StylishFarmer

bkforbes said:
			
		

> After going back and forth between the medium/large tank franchise I chose the ballon bleu!!!



Looks great!! Enjoy wearing it. It's a beautiful watch


----------



## bkforbes

Thank you stylish farmer, I think that the two tone roadster is the perfect watch for you. What you said about how the gold outline makes you fall in love with the watch is so true. Cheers to both of us and our newest pieces!!


----------



## krawford

bkforbes said:


> For reference, at the store I took pictures of how the other styles looked on me.
> 
> View attachment 1847071
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1847072
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1847076
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1847077
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1847078
> 
> 
> But I finally went with the stainless steel medium ballon bleu in automatic.


 Love the watch you decided on!!!


----------



## Blingaddict

Beautiful watch bkforbes.. It looks amazing on you. You made the right choice 

Do you mind my asking the retail price? Also is it a large size..

Am losing sleep over this watch..


----------



## bkforbes

Hi blingaddict. Thank you! I was debating between the tank francaise in either the medium or large and the ballon bleu either quartz or automatic. I finally chose the ballon bleu because it looked "smoother" on me if that makes sense and the tank francaise I couldnt decide which size looked best so I put it on hold. My next decision was quartz vs. automatic. I decided on the automatic because after reading this thread, although the quartz is more precise the chance of a battery leakage scared me and one of the members mentioned that although you have to pay a fee, they can switch from automatic to quartz which is a bit ridiculous because automatic is more expensive. 

I ended up getting the medium ballon bleu, automatic and it retails for 5700 but with tax at the Cartier Boutique it came up to almost 6200. Let me know if you have any other questions!


----------



## kiwishopper

Beautiful choice!! 




bkforbes said:


> After going back and forth between the medium/large tank franchise I chose the ballon bleu!!!
> 
> View attachment 1847066
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1847067
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1847068
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1847069


----------



## polishhor

it's lovely!


----------



## rockyp

My lovely ballon bleu. I did have a tank which I never thought I would stop wearing but my husband bought the ballon bleu as a surprise and I love it! Keep posting those Cartier pics!


----------



## LVoeletters

SophiaLee said:


> I love this!! This is the exact watch I want.


would you wear it with your love bangle or on separate wrists?


----------



## krawford

rockyp said:


> My lovely ballon bleu. I did have a tank which I never thought I would stop wearing but my husband bought the ballon bleu as a surprise and I love it! Keep posting those Cartier pics!


 
Wow!  What a wonderful husband you have.  Mine is wonderful too, but I have to pick these things out myself.  Is that the medium size?  It looks absolutely beautiful on your wrist!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

rockyp said:


> My lovely ballon bleu. I did have a tank which I never thought I would stop wearing but my husband bought the ballon bleu as a surprise and I love it! Keep posting those Cartier pics!


 
Such an awesome surprise.


----------



## rockyp

Thanks for your lovely comments ladies. Yes, it is the medium as I like larger watches but don't think I would wear a men's watch every day. I love seeing all these pics!


----------



## SophiaLee

LVoeletters said:


> would you wear it with your love bangle or on separate wrists?



Probably the same wrist. If I noticed my love getting super banged up I'd probably switch it though.


----------



## XCCX

Kissmark said:


> Great choice!


 
Your avatar is just too cute! Makes my eyes tear! LOL


----------



## Blingaddict

bkforbes said:


> Hi blingaddict. Thank you! I was debating between the tank francaise in either the medium or large and the ballon bleu either quartz or automatic. I finally chose the ballon bleu because it looked "smoother" on me if that makes sense and the tank francaise I couldnt decide which size looked best so I put it on hold. My next decision was quartz vs. automatic. I decided on the automatic because after reading this thread, although the quartz is more precise the chance of a battery leakage scared me and one of the members mentioned that although you have to pay a fee, they can switch from automatic to quartz which is a bit ridiculous because automatic is more expensive.
> 
> I ended up getting the medium ballon bleu, automatic and it retails for 5700 but with tax at the Cartier Boutique it came up to almost 6200. Let me know if you have any other questions!


Thank you so much bkforbes.. Really appreciate your help.. Once again.. Right choice!


----------



## Blingaddict

rockyp said:


> My lovely ballon bleu. I did have a tank which I never thought I would stop wearing but my husband bought the ballon bleu as a surprise and I love it! Keep posting those Cartier pics!


That's a wonderful gift & hubby.. Enjoy


----------



## pamella

rockyp said:


> My lovely ballon bleu. I did have a tank which I never thought I would stop wearing but my husband bought the ballon bleu as a surprise and I love it! Keep posting those Cartier pics!



Congratulations on your gorgeous Ballon Bleu, what a sweet husband you
have and what a wonderful surprise!


----------



## pamella

Love seeing all these beautiful Cartier watches.  This is my y/g Tank Francaise
medium size.


----------



## Kissmark

pamella said:
			
		

> Love seeing all these beautiful Cartier watches.  This is my y/g Tank Francaise
> medium size.



Wow beautiful watch! Love how it looks with the bracelets


----------



## Kissmark

xactreality said:
			
		

> Your avatar is just too cute! Makes my eyes tear! LOL



Thanks dear


----------



## krawford

pamella said:
			
		

> Love seeing all these beautiful Cartier watches.  This is my y/g Tank Francaise
> medium size.



My dream watch!!!


----------



## Blingaddict

pamella said:


> Love seeing all these beautiful Cartier watches.  This is my y/g Tank Francaise
> medium size.


Awesome watch & the pairing with the loves...


----------



## pamella

Thank you, *krawford, kissmark, and blingaddict!*  So glad you like it


----------



## lanasyogamama

pamella said:


> Love seeing all these beautiful Cartier watches.  This is my y/g Tank Francaise
> medium size.


----------



## pamella

lanasyogamama said:


>



Thank you so much *lanasyogamama,*  and I LOVE your Ballon Bleu, and
gorgous Juste en Clou too!


----------



## gracekelly

pamella said:


> Love seeing all these beautiful Cartier watches.  This is my y/g Tank Francaise
> medium size.




I have had the pleasure of seeing this on Miss Pamella IRL and it is a knockout!  It is almost as beautiful as the great girl wearing the stack!


----------



## Blingaddict

gracekelly said:


> I have had the pleasure of seeing this on Miss Pamella IRL and it is a knockout!  It is almost as beautiful as the great girl wearing the stack!
> img.purseforum.com/attachments/accessorize-yourself/the-jewelry-box/1855614d1346535265-cartier-watch-owners-please-show-us-your-watches-tank-francaise.jpg


^^ yet again, cant be said enough-- spectacular!!


----------



## pamella

gracekelly said:


> I have had the pleasure of seeing this on Miss Pamella IRL and it is a knockout!  It is almost as beautiful as the great girl wearing the stack!



*Grace,* I thank you for your sweet words,


----------



## LiliO

how do you post a picture?


----------



## etk123

gracekelly said:


> I have had the pleasure of seeing this on Miss Pamella IRL and it is a knockout!  It is almost as beautiful as the great girl wearing the stack!
> img.purseforum.com/attachments/accessorize-yourself/the-jewelry-box/1855614d1346535265-cartier-watch-owners-please-show-us-your-watches-tank-francaise.jpg


----------



## Wend

Very inspirational  want to share my 2tone BB


----------



## Wend

have no idea how I did place the purple smile in myprevios message..was trying to remove it in the edit mode  .. well, didn't work


----------



## Greentea

Anyone know if Cartier has plans to make some of the Ladies size watches (like Ballon Bleu or Roadster) in automatic instead of quartz?


----------



## Blingaddict

Wend said:


> Very inspirational  want to share my 2tone BB



 awesome!


----------



## Fantashley

beachy10 said:


> My Cartier Tank.


Love THE bracelets! Just told my hubby how romantic it would be to have one given by him lol


----------



## Wend

Blingaddict said:
			
		

> awesome!



Thank you


----------



## Divealicious

1st Pasha in this thead! My Pasha C GMT


----------



## Blingaddict

OM gosh...that is one classy watch..looks amazing!!!





Divealicious said:


> 1st Pasha in this thead! My Pasha C GMT


----------



## Divealicious

Blingaddict said:


> OM gosh...that is one classy watch..looks amazing!!!



Thanks


----------



## PoshVintageCH

Pasha, love of my life


----------



## vanity1028

my barely a day old pasha


----------



## Blingaddict

PoshVintageCH said:


> Pasha, love of my life


seriously cartier does the most beautiful, versatile watches... never considered the pasha before but now....


----------



## Blingaddict

vanity1028 said:


> my barely a day old pasha
> 
> View attachment 1906927


ooooh its so shiny & new... congrats & enjoy.. I love it!!


----------



## PoshVintageCH

Blingaddict said:


> seriously cartier does the most beautiful, versatile watches... never considered the pasha before but now....



I think that their watches and jewelry are such a statement of subtle class and beauty. Got the watch (preowned) and a pair or earrings (new) for graduation from my parents... I take it as a life lessons of what I need to strive for - refinement.


----------



## vanity1028

Blingaddict said:
			
		

> ooooh its so shiny & new... congrats & enjoy.. I love it!!



i knw can't stop staring at it  heheheh


----------



## lilneko69

Small limited edition Roadster with sky blue face. It came with the stainless steel band and white band with blue stitching. I just got the black croc band in Paris, as there was a waitlist in NY.


----------



## Blingaddict

lilneko69 said:


> Small limited edition Roadster with sky blue face. It came with the stainless steel band and white band with blue stitching. I just got the black croc band in Paris, as there was a waitlist in NY.
> 
> View attachment 1909233
> 
> 
> View attachment 1909248


Gorgeous!! The different straps makes it look like 3 different watches..  You have all the looks covered - From formal, to smart ,to casual to sporty!! Wow,wow,wow.. 
Great choice..


----------



## Blingaddict

Loving this thread... Please please keep the  pics coming..


----------



## Allshinythings

I can finally contribute to this thread. Yay!

DH bought me the dream watch as our 5th anniversary gift. I love it so much. 

I tried all three different sizes in the store. Because I love big watches, I finally chose the large. 

Thanks for letting me share my ballon bleu.


----------



## Greentea

Divealicious said:


> 1st Pasha in this thead! My Pasha C GMT



Serious love for the Pasha now! Amazing.


----------



## Greentea

AmokedFish said:


> I can finally contribute to this thread. Yay!
> 
> DH bought me the dream watch as our 5th anniversary gift. I love it so much.
> 
> I tried all three different sizes in the store. Because I love big watches, I finally chose the large.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share my ballon bleu.



Fierce!


----------



## princessLIL

Stunning BB! May I ask u .. what size is your wrist?


----------



## krawford

AmokedFish said:


> I can finally contribute to this thread. Yay!
> 
> DH bought me the dream watch as our 5th anniversary gift. I love it so much.
> 
> I tried all three different sizes in the store. Because I love big watches, I finally chose the large.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share my ballon bleu.


 Love it!!  I recently purchased the medium size and wear it all the time.  It almost has a vintage look to it.


----------



## Blingaddict

AmokedFish said:


> I can finally contribute to this thread. Yay!
> 
> DH bought me the dream watch as our 5th anniversary gift. I love it so much.
> 
> I tried all three different sizes in the store. Because I love big watches, I finally chose the large.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share my ballon bleu.


Many congrats on your 5 th anniversary. 
What a sweet dh you have & he has great taste
The watch is awesome on your wrist... Enjoy in the best of health


----------



## Blingaddict

krawford said:


> Love it!!  I recently purchased the medium size and wear it all the time.  It almost has a vintage look to it.


Please do post your medium bb.. Would love to see an action shot


----------



## Wend

Blingaddict said:
			
		

> Loving this thread... Please please keep the  pics coming..



Where are your  bracelets from?  Beautiful


----------



## Blingaddict

Wend said:


> Where are your  bracelets from?  Beautiful


Hi wend.. Do you mean the ones in my avatar pic?? They are Van cleef & arpels, alambhra collection..


----------



## Allshinythings

Thank you guys. I really love the watch. Sorry I am currently on a business trip so I can't measure my wrist. Will get my wrist size once I get home. 

So here is my question to all BB owners: how do you adjust the time on your BB? I noticed my watch is 1 minute behind and when I pulled out the dot on the right, I can only adjust the date. please help!


----------



## lanasyogamama

I think it's one click out for time, two for date.


----------



## Allshinythings

lanasyogamama said:
			
		

> I think it's one click out for time, two for date.



I can only do one click out. It is to adjust the date. It seems I can't pull it to a two click. I didn't want to pull it too hard incase I broke it. I should have asked the sa in the boutique as to how to adjust time. I only got it on last Friday now I am afraid this one is defective! 

Unfortunately I won't have a chance to go back to the boutique. Oh I am so worried!


----------



## dlovechanel

Wend said:
			
		

> Very inspirational  want to share my 2tone BB



Stunning!

What size is it?


----------



## lanasyogamama

AmokedFish said:
			
		

> I can only do one click out. It is to adjust the date. It seems I can't pull it to a two click. I didn't want to pull it too hard incase I broke it. I should have asked the sa in the boutique as to how to adjust time. I only got it on last Friday now I am afraid this one is defective!
> 
> Unfortunately I won't have a chance to go back to the boutique. Oh I am so worried!



Strange, I definitely have two clicks.


----------



## prplhrt21

lanasyogamama said:


> Strange, I definitely have two clicks.



Yep two


----------



## Wend

dlovechanel said:
			
		

> Stunning!
> 
> What size is it?



Thanks,  it is medium


----------



## Wend

Blingaddict said:
			
		

> Hi wend.. Do you mean the ones in my avatar pic?? They are Van cleef & arpels, alambhra collection..



Thank you. Love it.


----------



## Allshinythings

lanasyogamama said:
			
		

> Strange, I definitely have two clicks.



Good news: I asked a co-worker to do the 2 click and he actually made it happen. He said it was a hard pull. Guess I am just too weak!


----------



## Blingaddict

AmokedFish said:


> Good news: I asked a co-worker to do the 2 click and he actually made it happen. He said it was a hard pull. Guess I am just too weak!


Oh good. it worked out  enjoy your beautiful time peice...


----------



## Onthego

Divealicious said:


> 1st Pasha in this thead! My Pasha C GMT



I have your exact watch. I think we are called twins. Got mine in 2002. It is the best best watch. I have TT rolex smaller one from 1982, a gold rolex smaller president from 2000, a Cartier  tank SS from 1998, a Cartier TT roadster from my DH probably 2009, and SS daytona from 2 months ago. But this Pasha hides scratches so well it looks brand new. I wore it none stop for about 8 years and now the last 2 years at least one week a month. Absolutely love it and you will too. It's a perfect watch in my opinion. The daytona is beautiful, but you can see every single scratch. Maybe when it gets all scratched up it wont bother me so much. Great watch the pasha, enjoy.


----------



## CartierLVer

I'm in just got this baby today for my bday!!!


----------



## Blingaddict

808AsianGuy said:


> I'm in just got this baby today for my bday!!!


What a beautiful bday gift!!! Happy bday & enjoy this beauty in the the best health.. It looks so good on your wrist


----------



## CartierLVer

Blingaddict said:


> What a beautiful bday gift!!! Happy bday & enjoy this beauty in the the best health.. It looks so good on your wrist


Thank you!!!


----------



## Divealicious

Onthego said:


> I have your exact watch. I think we are called twins. Got mine in 2002. It is the best best watch. I have TT rolex smaller one from 1982, a gold rolex smaller president from 2000, a Cartier  tank SS from 1998, a Cartier TT roadster from my DH probably 2009, and SS daytona from 2 months ago. But this Pasha hides scratches so well it looks brand new. I wore it none stop for about 8 years and now the last 2 years at least one week a month. Absolutely love it and you will too. It's a perfect watch in my opinion. The daytona is beautiful, but you can see every single scratch. Maybe when it gets all scratched up it wont bother me so much. Great watch the pasha, enjoy.



cool, we're watch twins  I love my Pasha too, mine is actually preloved, it's likely that mine is from around 2002 also


----------



## ririan

808AsianGuy said:


> I'm in just got this baby today for my bday!!!



happy birthday! you wear it so well!


----------



## CartierLVer

ririan said:


> happy birthday! you wear it so well!


thank you


----------



## dlovechanel

I'm happy to have this!! Just bought it a couple hours ago. Sorry for using this thread to revealing my new watch. HappyHappyHappy


----------



## Wend

dlovechanel said:
			
		

> I'm happy to have this!! Just bought it a couple hours ago. Sorry for using this thread to revealing my new watch. HappyHappyHappy



Congrats! Great watch, I own the same, never take it off  love it


----------



## Wend

dlovechanel said:
			
		

> I'm happy to have this!! Just bought it a couple hours ago. Sorry for using this thread to revealing my new watch. HappyHappyHappy



Mine is automatic one more time congrats!!!!!!


----------



## dlovechanel

Wend said:
			
		

> Congrats! Great watch, I own the same, never take it off  love it






			
				Wend said:
			
		

> Mine is automatic one more time congrats!!!!!!



Thanks  
I guess your ballon bleu 2 tone is medium size?


----------



## Wend

dlovechanel said:
			
		

> Thanks
> I guess your ballon bleu 2 tone is medium size?



Right, I have 2 tone BB med size. Yours looks bb med to me too, am I wrong?


----------



## dlovechanel

Wend said:
			
		

> Right, I have 2 tone BB med size. Yours looks bb med to me too, am I wrong?



Mine is small. Automatic only available in medium size. I have a small wrist so maybe make it looks like medium size.


----------



## Wend

dlovechanel said:
			
		

> Mine is small. Automatic only available in medium size. I have a small wrist so maybe make it looks like medium size.



Looks great on your wrist!


----------



## Wend

dlovechanel said:
			
		

> Mine is small. Automatic only available in medium size. I have a small wrist so maybe make it looks like medium size.



Are you going to pair your watch with any candies??


----------



## lanasyogamama

I love this thread!


----------



## krawford

dlovechanel said:


> I'm happy to have this!! Just bought it a couple hours ago. Sorry for using this thread to revealing my new watch. HappyHappyHappy


 Looks really nice on you!  Congratulations!


----------



## Cullinan

dlovechanel said:


> I'm happy to have this!! Just bought it a couple hours ago. Sorry for using this thread to revealing my new watch. HappyHappyHappy




Looks great on you!


Really nice buy- it suits you really well!

Enjoy wearing it


----------



## dlovechanel

Wend said:
			
		

> Looks great on your wrist!






			
				Wend said:
			
		

> Are you going to pair your watch with any candies??



Thanks. I love it too.

I guess no. I like to wear my watch alone without any bracelet on the same wrist. I have my love bracelet on the other hand.


----------



## dlovechanel

krawford said:
			
		

> Looks really nice on you!  Congratulations!






			
				Cullinan said:
			
		

> Looks great on you!
> 
> Really nice buy- it suits you really well!
> 
> Enjoy wearing it



Thanks a lot


----------



## StylishFarmer

808AsianGuy said:
			
		

> I'm in just got this baby today for my bday!!!



Gorgeous and happy birthday!!!


----------



## StylishFarmer

dlovechanel said:
			
		

> I'm happy to have this!! Just bought it a couple hours ago. Sorry for using this thread to revealing my new watch. HappyHappyHappy



Don't be sorry! It's a great looking watch


----------



## dlovechanel

StylishFarmer said:
			
		

> Don't be sorry! It's a great looking watch



Thanks


----------



## Blingaddict

dlovechanel said:


> I'm happy to have this!! Just bought it a couple hours ago. Sorry for using this thread to revealing my new watch. HappyHappyHappy



congrats on your gorgeous new watch..thank you for the eye candy & enabling us cartier fans..


----------



## EMDOC

Santos 100 with 18k gold trimmings.


----------



## krawford

EMDOC said:


> View attachment 1936432
> 
> 
> Santos 100 with 18k gold trimmings.


Good looking watch! and bracelet also


----------



## eye4cc

Here is my small tank francaise, which i enjoy wearing so much.


----------



## EMDOC

krawford said:
			
		

> Good looking watch! and bracelet also



Thank you. It's my favorite watch. I am not big into silver, but these bracelets went so well with the watch, I had to get them.


----------



## phillj12

eye4cc said:
			
		

> Here is my small tank francaise, which i enjoy wearing so much.



Love that one! So clean and classy! I have the smaller one, have had it for about 6 years, but have always wanted the bigger one!


----------



## eye4cc

phillj12 said:


> Love that one! So clean and classy! I have the smaller one, have had it for about 6 years, but have always wanted the bigger one!


 

Thanks! My wrist is thin, which is why i chose a small size . I love it, but am still saving for a rolex watch.


----------



## Blingaddict

EMDOC said:


> View attachment 1936432
> 
> 
> Santos 100 with 18k gold trimmings.


Wow.. Nice!! The silver bracelets look really good with the watch


----------



## Blingaddict

eye4cc said:


> Here is my small tank francaise, which i enjoy wearing so much.


Evergreen , timeless & classy


----------



## phillj12

eye4cc said:
			
		

> Thanks! My wrist is thin, which is why i chose a small size . I love it, but am still saving for a rolex watch.



So funny, your wrist must be tiny because doesn't look like the small size!


----------



## eye4cc

phillj12 said:


> So funny, your wrist must be tiny because doesn't look like the small size!


 

Yes, I really have very  tiny wrist.


----------



## eye4cc

Blingaddict said:


> Evergreen , timeless & classy


 

Yes it is. BTW I love your avatar. Wish i could have one of those vca's.


----------



## benchwarmer

I love this thread!  
Everyone's watches are so gorgeous!  Wish I had a contribution, but still not my time yet, no pun intended.


----------



## Blingaddict

benchwarmer said:


> I love this thread!
> Everyone's watches are so gorgeous!  Wish I had a contribution, but still not my time yet, no pun intended.


lol.. am in the same boat  but this thread keeps me inspired!


----------



## Blingaddict

eye4cc said:


> Yes it is. BTW I love your avatar. Wish i could have one of those vca's.


thank you so much.. they are beautiful & i wear mine dailythere is nothing they dont go with..


----------



## VPS

I got a Solo for my bday. will post pics later. I love it!!


----------



## EMDOC

Blingaddict said:
			
		

> Wow.. Nice!! The silver bracelets look really good with the watch



Thanks


----------



## lilmountaingirl

lilneko69 said:


> Small limited edition Roadster with sky blue face. It came with the stainless steel band and white band with blue stitching. I just got the black croc band in Paris, as there was a waitlist in NY.
> 
> View attachment 1909233
> 
> 
> View attachment 1909248



Gorgeous!!  I want one!


----------



## Blingaddict

Bump


----------



## Ferdi_the_yak

I'm currently drooling over the Ballon Bleu as well! The only problem was the small was too small and the medium was too large for me. But they have recently come out with a new size - it's between the small and the medium (I think 33mm from memory?). Has anyone bought this size?


----------



## Greentea

Ferdi_the_yak said:


> I'm currently drooling over the Ballon Bleu as well! The only problem was the small was too small and the medium was too large for me. But they have recently come out with a new size - it's between the small and the medium (I think 33mm from memory?). Has anyone bought this size?



Ooooh really? Is it only in Rose gold?


----------



## Ferdi_the_yak

Greentea said:
			
		

> Ooooh really? Is it only in Rose gold?



Nope, there was a SS and white gold one as well. Not sure if there are yellow gold/TT/diamond ones though.


----------



## ammpt0831

My 33-mm SS Ballon Bleu  I wanted to get the 36-mm one but ended up with this one instead.  Just the right size, not too big, not too small.....


----------



## Jessica2013

I prefer to Cartier juste un clou bracelet,who have it?


----------



## Ferdi_the_yak

ammpt0831 said:


> My 33-mm SS Ballon Bleu  I wanted to get the 36-mm one but ended up with this one instead.  Just the right size, not too big, not too small.....



Gorgeous! I have a similar wrist size to you and that's what it looks like on me too. How are you finding it - is it comfortable/bulky/heavy etc?

Congrats on your new watch


----------



## ammpt0831

Ferdi_the_yak said:
			
		

> Gorgeous! I have a similar wrist size to you and that's what it looks like on me too. How are you finding it - is it comfortable/bulky/heavy etc?
> 
> Congrats on your new watch



It is very comfortable. I am really happy I got it as it is my first Cartier piece. I usually tend to buy big watches and getting this size was way out of my comfort zone but I am having no regrets.  I tried the rose gold version and that one was too heavy IMO.  HTH.


----------



## Greentea

ammpt0831 said:


> My 33-mm SS Ballon Bleu  I wanted to get the 36-mm one but ended up with this one instead.  Just the right size, not too big, not too small.....



That's absolutely the perfect size. Adore this watch!!


----------



## benchwarmer

ammpt0831 Love your watch!


----------



## Blingaddict

ammpt0831 said:


> It is very comfortable. I am really happy I got it as it is my first Cartier piece. I usually tend to buy big watches and getting this size was way out of my comfort zone but I am having no regrets.  I tried the rose gold version and that one was too heavy IMO.  HTH.





ammpt0831 said:


> My 33-mm SS Ballon Bleu  I wanted to get the 36-mm one but ended up with this one instead.  Just the right size, not too big, not too small.....




Absolutely divine.. Love the pattern on the face.. Makes it even more special enjoy your watch . Thank you so. Much for posting.


----------



## Ferdi_the_yak

ammpt0831 said:
			
		

> It is very comfortable. I am really happy I got it as it is my first Cartier piece. I usually tend to buy big watches and getting this size was way out of my comfort zone but I am having no regrets.  I tried the rose gold version and that one was too heavy IMO.  HTH.



Thanks for the info... hoping to join you in Ballon Bleu ownership soon!


----------



## miyale30

my Roadster


----------



## win28

Early x'mas pressie from DH 
Ballon Bleu in YG/steel (medium size)


----------



## Blingaddict

win28 said:


> Early x'mas pressie from DH
> Ballon Bleu in YG/steel (medium size)



Merry early x'mas!!! It's gorgeous


----------



## Blingaddict

miyale30 said:


> my Roadster



It's fab, especially how you've styled it..


----------



## win28

Blingaddict said:
			
		

> Merry early x'mas!!! It's gorgeous



Thanks


----------



## win28

Blingaddict said:


> Merry early x'mas!!! It's gorgeous



Thanks thanks. I've been wearing it daily since and loving it


----------



## cakegirl

My Christmas surprise- a Pasha C (35mm). I LOVE it!


----------



## aquablueness

cakegirl said:


> My Christmas surprise- a Pasha C (35mm). I LOVE it!



i LOVE it too! You must have been very surprised, it's a stunning watch


----------



## benchwarmer

Yay! Cakegirl!  It's looks amazing!   Enjoy!


----------



## Ferdi_the_yak

I want to get the 33mm SS Ballon Bleu which I can get for around $5000 AUD after discount (RRP is $5650) from a Cartier AD. My question is whether it is worth waiting to buy in France - I'm heading there this September/October. I can't seem to find the prices for Europe anywhere. Thanks in advance!


----------



## blumster

Hi Everyone,
I need your feedback....  I am in the market for a new watch and wanted your opinions about which to get...  I own a SS 36 mm rolex jubillee band and jubillee dial with diamonds that I wear most days.  I am trying to decide between the midsize Cartier Ballon Bleu-either stainless or two-tone or the large Cantier Tank Francaise.  I would trade off wearing it quite often with my Rolex but want to be able to wear it for dress too.  Here's pictures of each on my wrist.  Any feedback is greatly appreciated!
jennifer
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
/Users/jennifer/Desktop/IMG_0667.jpg


----------



## blumster

for some reason I'm having trouble downloading the other picture..


----------



## blumster

Let's try this again/Users/jennifer/Desktop/photo.JPG


----------



## bellapurse

blumster said:
			
		

> Let's try this again/Users/jennifer/Desktop/photo.JPG



I love the Cartier!  I'm thinking of getting one.


----------



## bellapurse

Sorry the Bleu!


----------



## benchwarmer

Even though I myself am hoping for a tank Francaise in SS but in the small size, I like the way the ballon bleu looks in two-tone on you, it looks dressier.   The tank in bigger sizes does not appear dressy to me, it looks more casual everyday in the bigger size.   I also think a watch with out the date looks more dressy for some reason.


----------



## dannii

blythediva said:
			
		

> My Cartier Santos in Yellow Gold and Stainless Steel



I love your watch & your bag too


----------



## miyale30

Blingaddict said:


> It's fab, especially how you've styled it..



Thank you! 

Have you made a decision about which watch you'll be buying?


----------



## Blingaddict

cakegirl said:


> My Christmas surprise- a Pasha C (35mm). I LOVE it!


That's so fabulous.. Cartier can do no wrong!! Enjoy in health .. Happy new year!!


----------



## Blingaddict

miyale30 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Have you made a decision about which watch you'll be buying?


Hi miyale..

I love love the bb.. Was hoping to get it for my bday in dec 12 from dh.. Got sidetracked with a chopard happy diamonds watch( gr8 deal) & a Chanel bag ( that I adore)!! Hope 2013 is my year


----------



## Blingaddict

Ferdi_the_yak said:


> I want to get the 33mm SS Ballon Bleu which I can get for around $5000 AUD after discount (RRP is $5650) from a Cartier AD. My question is whether it is worth waiting to buy in France - I'm heading there this September/October. I can't seem to find the prices for Europe anywhere. Thanks in advance!


So sorry, am no help in that department.. Hopefully some one in the know can chime in  
Hope 2013 is the year for some fab acquisitions !!


----------



## Blingaddict

blumster said:


> Let's try this again/Users/jennifer/Desktop/photo.JPG


Ooh.. Tough call!! Both are so so gorgeous!! But I am partial to the bb, since I am so Hoping to get that too.. I don't know, the dimensions, aesthetics of the bb are so appealing. 
Good luck with your choice, either way you can't go wrong.


----------



## Cruisin4Coach

My Valentine's Day special, a vintage Cartier Santos Octagon in 18K solid gold case and bracelet.  This is also an automatic movement, which I love because it will always run, not be found dead when the battery runs out.  All my watches, except my Mont Blanc Star, are automatics because I've really come to appreciate the mechanics of a watch and how intricate they are.  This is 24 mm, perfect for dress occasions, but has a good design for a sporty look too.


----------



## blumster

Thanks for all the feedback everyone!  Think I'm going to see if I can find a pre-loved Tank (medium) and then continue to save for the TT bb (or convince DH to get it for me for our 10th anniversary next year  Hee hee.....


----------



## forchanel

Cruisin4Coach said:


> My Valentine's Day special, a vintage Cartier Santos Octagon in 18K solid gold case and bracelet.  This is also an automatic movement, which I love because it will always run, not be found dead when the battery runs out.  All my watches, except my Mont Blanc Star, are automatics because I've really come to appreciate the mechanics of a watch and how intricate they are.  This is 24 mm, perfect for dress occasions, but has a good design for a sporty look too.
> 
> View attachment 2073957



This is gorgeous, congrats!!!  What a great vday surprise!


----------



## Ferdi_the_yak

I can finally post here with my new BB (33mm) - love it so much! I can't stop staring at it on my wrist


----------



## Kissmark

Ferdi_the_yak said:


> I can finally post here with my new BB (33mm) - love it so much! I can't stop staring at it on my wrist



So gorgeous, looks perfect on you! Congrats


----------



## Rolo07

Here's a picture of my YG Tank Solo


----------



## stmary

Rolo07 said:


> Here's a picture of my YG Tank Solo



I think Tank solo looks better in leather strap & the fact that itsYG doesn't hurt either. Congrats! Looks lovely with your bracelet.


----------



## Ferdi_the_yak

Kissmark said:


> So gorgeous, looks perfect on you! Congrats



Thank you! I was planning to get the original medium size (36mm) but held back because it didn't look quite right on me (slightly too big). Then a couple of months after I tried on that model, the 33mm size came out so I took that as a sign


----------



## dannii

Rolo07 said:


> Here's a picture of my YG Tank Solo



This looks great combo watch/bracelet together. Love both items


----------



## LDDChanel

Here's a photo of my roadster


----------



## Jazz77

My vintage Cartier.


----------



## stmary

LDDChanel said:


> Here's a photo of my roadster



Is your bracelet from redline? I always admire them in window shop.


----------



## LDDChanel

stmary said:


> Is your bracelet from redline? I always admire them in window shop.


My bracelet is actually from CJ Free. Jamie-Lynn Sigler is behind the line and proceeds go to charity. It's supposed to be a luck bracelet so I liked the idea of it. But it comes in a whole bunch of different colours. Here are the links: 

CJ Free: http://cjfreejewelry.com/
Union (where I bought mine): http://store.unionlosangeles.com/collections/cj-free
I first read about it on the Zoe Report: http://www.thezoereport.com/cj-free-bracelets/


----------



## stmary

LDDChanel said:


> My bracelet is actually from CJ Free. Jamie-Lynn Sigler is behind the line and proceeds go to charity. It's supposed to be a luck bracelet so I liked the idea of it. But it comes in a whole bunch of different colours. Here are the links:
> 
> CJ Free: http://cjfreejewelry.com/
> Union (where I bought mine): http://store.unionlosangeles.com/collections/cj-free
> I first read about it on the Zoe Report: http://www.thezoereport.com/cj-free-bracelets/



oh thank you for your the info. will have a look at it.


----------



## kat99

Ferdi_the_yak said:


> I can finally post here with my new BB (33mm) - love it so much! I can't stop staring at it on my wrist



Beautiful!!


----------



## bellapurse

I'm sorry to post this question here but I may get a faster response here.  
Do you prefer to buy from the boutique or from authorized dealer and why?

TIA for your response!


----------



## ballchai

Received this last week for my birthday from DH... it's my dream watch.. pictures don't do justice to the RG.. but its a RG americaine tank.


----------



## stmary

ballchai said:


> Received this last week for my birthday from DH... it's my dream watch.. pictures don't do justice to the RG.. but its a RG americaine tank.



Happy birthday! Love tank americaine, so elegant and classic. Lucky lady!


----------



## faintlymacabre

ballchai said:


> Received this last week for my birthday from DH... it's my dream watch.. pictures don't do justice to the RG.. but its a RG americaine tank.



This is GORGEOUS.  I've been looking for a classic dress watch myself, and now I must look into this one.


----------



## ballchai

bellapurse said:


> I'm sorry to post this question here but I may get a faster response here.
> Do you prefer to buy from the boutique or from authorized dealer and why?
> 
> TIA for your response!



Well in some countries the authorized dealers can give a bit if discourage whereas the boutique is fixed pricing. So I prefer authorized dealers.


----------



## bellapurse

ballchai said:


> Well in some countries the authorized dealers can give a bit if discourage whereas the boutique is fixed pricing. So I prefer authorized dealers.



Thanks!


----------



## kat99

ballchai said:


> Received this last week for my birthday from DH... it's my dream watch.. pictures don't do justice to the RG.. but its a RG americaine tank.



So beautiful! Love this.


----------



## ballchai

bellapurse said:


> Thanks!



Sorry I meant discount...


----------



## ballchai

just wanted to share with you my 1st cartier watch my mother bought me ... its at least 25 years old. cartier no longer make the must 21 styles... this was one of the 1st versions of the watch. i've changed the leather strap many times, the original strap was a natural color leather strap.


----------



## cung

ballchai said:


> just wanted to share with you my 1st cartier watch my mother bought me ... its at least 25 years old. cartier no longer make the must 21 styles... this was one of the 1st versions of the watch. i've changed the leather strap many times, the original strap was a natural color leather strap.



I have one exactly like this. I think it's a bit smaller than the current model and have a vintage look. Love it.


----------



## ballchai

cung said:


> I have one exactly like this. I think it's a bit smaller than the current model and have a vintage look. Love it.



Then we might have the same one... I zoomed pretty close to take pic. I believe this was the smaller size.


----------



## krawford

ballchai said:


> Received this last week for my birthday from DH... it's my dream watch.. pictures don't do justice to the RG.. but its a RG americaine tank.


----------



## Blingaddict

ballchai said:


> just wanted to share with you my 1st cartier watch my mother bought me ... its at least 25 years old. cartier no longer make the must 21 styles... this was one of the 1st versions of the watch. i've changed the leather strap many times, the original strap was a natural color leather strap.



Simply gorgeous.. So classy & yet so now.. & Thats The beauty of Cartier


----------



## Blingaddict

ballchai said:


> Received this last week for my birthday from DH... it's my dream watch.. pictures don't do justice to the RG.. but its a RG americaine tank.



Very very nice!!


----------



## Blingaddict

Cruisin4Coach said:


> My Valentine's Day special, a vintage Cartier Santos Octagon in 18K solid gold case and bracelet.  This is also an automatic movement, which I love because it will always run, not be found dead when the battery runs out.  All my watches, except my Mont Blanc Star, are automatics because I've really come to appreciate the mechanics of a watch and how intricate they are.  This is 24 mm, perfect for dress occasions, but has a good design for a sporty look too.
> 
> View attachment 2073957



Wowing!! That is so so beautiful. Thank you so much for sharing


----------



## Blingaddict

Ferdi_the_yak said:


> I can finally post here with my new BB (33mm) - love it so much! I can't stop staring at it on my wrist




Oh wow!! I love love this watch... Enjoy


----------



## Blingaddict

Rolo07 said:


> Here's a picture of my YG Tank Solo




Beautiful & beautifully paired with the love


----------



## Blingaddict

LDDChanel said:


> Here's a photo of my roadster




That's a beautiful time piece.. Really lovely


----------



## Blingaddict

Jazz77 said:


> My vintage Cartier.
> 
> View attachment 2076514
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2076515



Gasp!! It's stunning!! As classy as they get


----------



## LDDChanel

Thanks so much Blingaddict!


----------



## mousdioufe

DonnaK483 said:


> Here's mine. Medium 2 tone BB with rose gold and pink mother of pearl dial.
> 
> View attachment 1840103
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1840104



will you please send more pic, i want the watch i rose gold too but am worry of the pink dial, how do you like it?


----------



## mousdioufe

my cartier watches, roadster 2 tone, calibre rose gold 2 tone and santos 100.


----------



## jmaemonte

mousdioufe said:


> my cartier watches, roadster 2 tone, calibre rose gold 2 tone and santos 100.



Wow!!


----------



## dkli14

mousdioufe said:


> will you please send more pic, i want the watch i rose gold too but am worry of the pink dial, how do you like it?



I love it! I find the pink dial different than the other mop dials out there and to me it goes with the rose gold. Here's more accurate pictures of how the pink mop dial looks from side view and tops view. Good luck on your watch choices. I saw your thread.


----------



## Valerka

My gold Cartier Demoiselle w/ dia


----------



## Designpurchaser

mousdioufe said:


> my cartier watches, roadster 2 tone, calibre rose gold 2 tone and santos 100.



Wow that middle one is to die for 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## flamsbanen

I love the stacking!


----------



## stmary

Valerka said:


> My gold Cartier Demoiselle w/ dia



Absolutely love this watch!


----------



## NY Village Girl

Cartier SS Tank Francaise Midsize

Don't know why the first pic uploaded sideways, but hope it helps anyways!


----------



## munkeebag81

Cartier Roadster - pink dial


----------



## Blingaddict

mousdioufe said:


> my cartier watches, roadster 2 tone, calibre rose gold 2 tone and santos 100.


Am thrilled that you've added your stunning collection to this thread.
Seriously, words fail me...
They are  Amazing!! 
Cartier does no wrong.
Thank you so much for sharing


----------



## Blingaddict

munkeebag81 said:


> Cartier Roadster - pink dial


Lovely. So feminine, chic & timeless classic


----------



## Blingaddict

Valerka said:


> My gold Cartier Demoiselle w/ dia


That  is a stunning watch  Cartier gold & diamonds are just splendid....


----------



## mousdioufe

Blingaddict said:


> Am thrilled that you've added your stunning collection to this thread.
> Seriously, words fail me...
> They are  Amazing!!
> Cartier does no wrong.
> Thank you so much for sharing


  thank you!!!!


----------



## tortoiseperson

My "starter Cartier" Must, now on its 4th strap







My much-loved, much-worn Santos - automatic, not quartz; plain face (not sunray)







My Tank Basculante Millennium - technically a man's but quite slim


----------



## stmary

tortoiseperson said:


> My "starter Cartier" Must, now on its 4th strap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My much-loved, much-worn Santos - automatic, not quartz; plain face (not sunray)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Tank Basculante Millennium - technically a man's but quite slim



love your tank millennium!
i always like the look of must de cartier but it's such a shame it's no longer in production. You did say it's on it's 4th strap, is the strap easily prone to damage?


----------



## tortoiseperson

stmary said:


> love your tank millennium!


Thank you, that was a lucky find at Christies! the edition number was even the date of my birthday so we knew it was destined for me.



> i always like the look of must de cartier but it's such a shame it's no longer in production. You did say it's on it's 4th strap, is the strap easily prone to damage?


Not especially - I've had it about 15 years and worn it most days during that time as my everyday watch.  I think it started out black, then I had navy, then black, now this dark taupe but I may be wrong - it may have started out navy.


----------



## tinyturtle

hi everyone!!! i'm new to this forum and have the opportunity to purchase a pre-owned Cartier Tank Francaise in Medium.  do we know of anyone who can help authenticate it before i purchase?  thanks in advance!


----------



## mom4allboys

Just wanted to share my beautiful Cartier Santos that my husband gave me for me 50th!!  I never wear my other watches anymore.


----------



## dannii

mom4allboys said:


> Just wanted to share my beautiful Cartier Santos that my husband gave me for me 50th!!  I never wear my other watches anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2148321



OMG that is such a beautiful watch &#128512;


----------



## stmary

mom4allboys said:


> Just wanted to share my beautiful Cartier Santos that my husband gave me for me 50th!!  I never wear my other watches anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2148321



I love santos! So elegant.


----------



## mom4allboys

dannii said:


> OMG that is such a beautiful watch &#128512;



Thank you!  I really love it!  Perfect for everyday and evening as well.


----------



## bhurry

My BB Balloon Bleu


----------



## bhurry

Pasha C


----------



## tatsu_k

Hello ladies, little question. Do you know where i can authenticate bay auction Cartier Watch? Maybe there any websites that do that? I posted a question in authenticate this thread couple of days ago, no reply... and i really like the watch


----------



## Blingaddict

tortoiseperson said:


> My "starter Cartier" Must, now on its 4th strap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My much-loved, much-worn Santos - automatic, not quartz; plain face (not sunray)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Tank Basculante Millennium - technically a man's but quite slim


Gorgeous collection. Each watch is so different but, ever so classic & timeless & versatile  
Thank you for sharing


----------



## Blingaddict

tortoiseperson said:


> Thank you, that was a lucky find at Christies! the edition number was even the date of my birthday so we knew it was destined for me.
> 
> 
> Not especially - I've had it about 15 years and worn it most days during that time as my everyday watch.  I think it started out black, then I had navy, then black, now this dark taupe but I may be wrong - it may have started out navy.


That's a fabulous story.. Truly meant for you


----------



## Blingaddict

mom4allboys said:


> Just wanted to share my beautiful Cartier Santos that my husband gave me for me 50th!!  I never wear my other watches anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2148321


Happy 50 th bday!! Am not surprised that you only wear this watch now, because its  beautiful


----------



## Blingaddict

bhurry said:


> My BB Balloon Bleu


This is my dream watch.. Just out of this world 
Enjoy this beauty


----------



## Blingaddict

bhurry said:


> Pasha C


This is such a pretty & fun watch.. I love it


----------



## mom4allboys

Blingaddict said:


> Happy 50 th bday!! Am not surprised that you only wear this watch now, because its  beautiful



Thanks very much!!


----------



## MoreTorque

I've joined the club after seeing everyone's beautiful watches!!

Ballon Bleu Automatic 36mm

Had to add the sparkle effect!!  hehehehe


----------



## Blingaddict

MoreTorque said:


> I've joined the club after seeing everyone's beautiful watches!!
> 
> Ballon Bleu Automatic 36mm
> 
> Had to add the sparkle effect!!  hehehehe


Beautiful.. & beautifully photographed.


----------



## MoreTorque

Blingaddict said:


> Beautiful.. & beautifully photographed.


Thanks Blingaddict!  The "fit" is absolutely amazing...feels like I was born with it on!  hahaha


----------



## lizz66

LOVE everyones bracelets!  Am on the fence between cartier and rolex for my first luxury watch but after seeing all your beauties,,,I am leaning towards cartier!

Thanks everyone for sharing!


----------



## lizz66

Not sure where to post this but thought I would post it here (hopefully this is not again board policy, if it is I will take it down straight away  

Janet, a super kind PFer was kind enough to tell me about this deal!  

The Saks in Ohio gets all the Cartier watches that have been in a Saks store for over two years. Supposedly, once they have been in the store for over two years, the warrenty is no longer valid so Saks sends them back to Cartier to do any maintence that they need and then they send them all to the store in Ohio.  The Ohio Saks sells them at a discount for 30% off since they no longer have the warrenty, even though they are an Authorised dealer.  Most of the watches they have are two tone or Gold/ Rose Gold however, she did have some SS Roadsters in stock. Tawanna is the sales agent and SUPER nice. She asked that I share this information with fellow PF. The store number is 216-292-5500 however her cell number is 440-552-0276.  She mentioned if you text her the watch you are looking for, mention either Janet or Liz (so she knows who you are) and next time she is working, she will look and call you back from the Saks number.

FYI: I have yet to purchase from her because the BB in RG is way out of my price range and they do not have a BB in stainless steel which is what I am after =(


----------



## Hamanana

My Roadster and Santos100


----------



## momo721

Thanks for letting me share!


Ballon bleu 36 mm two tone SS/RG with MOP face and rainbow rose gold love.


----------



## Hamanana

momo721 said:


> Thanks for letting me share!
> View attachment 2260526
> 
> Ballon bleu 36 mm two tone SS/RG with MOP face and rainbow rose gold love.


Love the MOP dial of the BB!


----------



## PtyMom

My Cartier Tank Louis small, yellow gold.


----------



## PtyMom

While looking for my Louis Cartier I took a few pictures of other Cartier watches mostly in the small sizes. I'll post them here, hopefully someone will find them of use...






Cartier Tank Solo Small

I'm going to have to get this someday. I'm totally in love with it.


----------



## PtyMom

Ballon Bleu in yellow gold and steel. Small size
Solo Ronde in stainless steel small
Miss Pasha in stainless steel small

My favorite of the rounds was the BB. I loved it in the small size,  28mm. It actually faces up smaller than that. The Miss Pasha is 27mm and it looked the same too me. 
The Solo felt a little cluttered on the dial and the bracelet felt a little too wide.


----------



## PtyMom

BB small yellow gold and stainless steel


----------



## PtyMom

Tank Francaise two tone in the small size 
Tank Solo yellow gold black leather strap

I like this picture because I didn't realize there was such a big difference in size and dial shape between the two. I just love the rectangular shape. I went in all set to buy a Tank Francaise, my forever dream watch and ended up with the Louis Cartier. The rectangular face had everything to do with it.


----------



## PtyMom

Tank Francaise small two tone on its own. I still adore it.






I know everyone's wearing huge watches these days, but this small size really speaks to me. It seems like something I'd wear into my 80s and beyond...


----------



## PtyMom

Tank Solo yellow gold small leather strap.

This is the one I almost took home. I went for the Louis Cartier instead because I felt it looked more feminine on me. When you see the two watches in pictures, they look very similar. In person I found d them quite different. Apart from the size difference, the rounded edges really make the light reflect differently off the yellow gold. The Solo looks very flat and way larger. It looks a lot more modern to me. (Which is why I'm definitely getting the Solo with stainless steel bracelet as soon as I can afford one!)


----------



## PtyMom

Tank Francaise and Solo, both small stainless steel


----------



## PtyMom

Tank Solo small stainless steel black leather strap

Wasn't crazy about this one. I mostly use yellow gold and with the white metal and black strap it looked like too much going g on for my taste...

I wish I wore white metals. The price on this beauty can't be beat! And its ooooh soooo elegant!


----------



## PtyMom

Cartier Tank Anglaise rose gold and stainless steel small
Tank Solo small stainless steel

I thought I'd flip over the Tank Anglaise but actually found d it too masculine for me, despite being smaller than the Tank Solo. It feels heftier... I do like the bracelet better than the one on the Solo, though. Feels more luxe...

I think those are all the pictures I have. Hope they're useful to someone else. And thanks to everyone who has posted pictures of their Cartier watches. They certainly helped me!


----------



## krawford

PtyMom said:


> My Cartier Tank Louis small, yellow gold.



Very attractive watch!


----------



## HeidiMom

*PtyMom* Your Tank Louis looks lovely on you! Thanks for posting all these great pictures of other styles.


----------



## ceb72

https://picasaweb.google.com/104733242235555987023/Watch 

just picked up a Cartier Tank Obus that I found in a local estate shop in the mall that I frequent.  I got an amazing deal!  I am so excited.


----------



## Kissmark

PtyMom said:


> My Cartier Tank Louis small, yellow gold.



I love this watch! Does it come in rosé gold?


----------



## Cffl

Amazing watches! I hope to get a Cartier one day...


----------



## ceb72

Cffl said:


> Amazing watches! I hope to get a Cartier one day...



You will.  I looked for a few years before I found mine. Check reputable estate jewelers.


----------



## stmary

Sharing my tank. Mine is nothing special compared to the lovely watches you guys got here


----------



## PurpleLo

stmary said:


> Sharing my tank. Mine is nothing special compared to the lovely watches you guys got here
> 
> View attachment 2318851


It looks great. And I love how nicely manicured your nails are!


----------



## stmary

PurpleLo said:


> It looks great. And I love how nicely manicured your nails are!



Thank you PurpleLo. I remember you were one of tpf members who helped me with the decision to get this watch


----------



## NSB

stmary said:


> Thank you PurpleLo. I remember you were one of tpf members who helped me with the decision to get this watch


I have had this same watch for over 10 years & I still love it!!!


----------



## dhee_un

Pink Santos 100


----------



## LovingDiamonds

Oh my God I love it!!!! Especially with that matching beaded bracelet. Is it Nialaya? Looks gorgeous on you!


----------



## dhee_un

LovingDiamonds said:


> Oh my God I love it!!!! Especially with that matching beaded bracelet. Is it Nialaya? Looks gorgeous on you!



Thanks LovingDiamonds ! I don't know the brand for the bracelet, but i bought it in Hong Kong for $50


----------



## krawford

dhee_un said:


> Pink Santos 100
> View attachment 2321916


 
Gorgeous watch!  and ring!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Finally I can join the club! The new-to-me (year 2011) Santos (29mm). It's in great condition and makes a great throw around off-duty watch for me!


----------



## dannii

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Finally I can join the club! The new-to-me (year 2011) Santos (29mm). It's in great condition and makes a great throw around off-duty watch for me!



Congrats! love your watch


----------



## dhee_un

krawford said:


> Gorgeous watch!  and ring!



Thank you !


----------



## dhee_un

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Finally I can join the club! The new-to-me (year 2011) Santos (29mm). It's in great condition and makes a great throw around off-duty watch for me!



Nice watch !


----------



## sgj99

PtyMom said:


> My Cartier Tank Louis small, yellow gold.



this is my all time favorite watch ... a true classic timepiece that goes with everything.  love it!


----------



## BreadnGem

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Finally I can join the club! The new-to-me (year 2011) Santos (29mm). It's in great condition and makes a great throw around off-duty watch for me!



I saw your earlier thread on this. Looks fab on u!  congrats n glad it worked out for u


----------



## chicinthecity777

dannii said:


> Congrats! love your watch





dhee_un said:


> Nice watch !



Thank you lovelies!


----------



## chicinthecity777

BreadnGem said:


> I saw your earlier thread on this. Looks fab on u!  congrats n glad it worked out for u



Thank you dear! Yes I remember! I am very pleased! Now not only the dealer sold out the model, they have a smaller version which is more expensive!


----------



## StylishFarmer

Congratulations to all the owners of these gorgeous watches. Here's mine now 14 months later ( in very, very bad lighting ) and I'm still loving it. 

The Santos, tanks etc are all gorgeous watches. I hope you're all as happy with your watches as I am with mine.


----------



## martiniandlace

My Santos and love bracelet. Had these two pieces for over 12 years and its amazing what a Cartier spa visit does for them.


----------



## Blingaddict

Thank you to all the lovely & gracious ladies & gents who've  shared their beautiful watches, collections & know how in this thread 
All Cartier lovers here,myself included are forever great full


----------



## Blingaddict

Hamanana said:


> My Roadster and Santos100


Absolutely gorgeous beautifully paired & stacked.. Looks so fresh & young, yet classic & timeless.. 
Thank you for sharing


----------



## Blingaddict

momo721 said:


> Thanks for letting me share!
> View attachment 2260526
> 
> Ballon bleu 36 mm two tone SS/RG with MOP face and rainbow rose gold love.


Woooooooow!! 
My ultimate pairing( Cartier gods,hope you are reading this!!) 
So deliciously glowy, if you know what I mean!! I can't stop staring 
Thank you so much for posting this major wrist candy


----------



## Blingaddict

PtyMom said:


> My Cartier Tank Louis small, yellow gold.


Beautiful choice.. It was meant for your wrist 
A big thank you for sharing all the pics of different models of watches. Very educational for Cartier lovers


----------



## Blingaddict

Cffl said:


> Amazing watches! I hope to get a Cartier one day...


Good luck & hope it happens for you soon


----------



## Blingaddict

stmary said:


> Sharing my tank. Mine is nothing special compared to the lovely watches you guys got here
> 
> View attachment 2318851


A real classic will stay timeless & relevant  thank you for sharing. Enjoy your lovely time piece.


----------



## Blingaddict

dhee_un said:


> Pink Santos 100
> View attachment 2321916


It's just lovely!! So feminine & fresh.. Thank you for sharing


----------



## Blingaddict

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Finally I can join the club! The new-to-me (year 2011) Santos (29mm). It's in great condition and makes a great throw around off-duty watch for me!


Fabulous.. It's so chic!! Looks amazing on your wrist thank you for posting


----------



## Storm Spirit

dhee_un said:


> Pink Santos 100
> View attachment 2321916



Very pretty combo, love the pink!


----------



## Blingaddict

StylishFarmer said:


> View attachment 2323345
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations to all the owners of these gorgeous watches. Here's mine now 14 months later ( in very, very bad lighting ) and I'm still loving it.
> 
> The Santos, tanks etc are all gorgeous watches. I hope you're all as happy with your watches as I am with mine.


Still lovely.. So glad you love it as much as ever this is why Cartier is so well loved..they make watches that evolve beautifully.


----------



## Storm Spirit

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Finally I can join the club! The new-to-me (year 2011) Santos (29mm). It's in great condition and makes a great throw around off-duty watch for me!



This looks great on you, congrats on your choice!


----------



## Blingaddict

martiniandlace said:


> My Santos and love bracelet. Had these two pieces for over 12 years and its amazing what a Cartier spa visit does for them.


The spa did wonders.. It looks brand new.. It's a lovely pairing
12 years old & as stylish as ever 
 thank you for sharing..


----------



## chicinthecity777

Blingaddict said:


> Fabulous.. It's so chic!! Looks amazing on your wrist thank you for posting





Storm Spirit said:


> This looks great on you, congrats on your choice!



Thank you *Blingaddict *and *Storm Spirit*!


----------



## dannii

martiniandlace said:


> My Santos and love bracelet. Had these two pieces for over 12 years and its amazing what a Cartier spa visit does for them.



Love your pieces & how you have styled them together too


----------



## ceb72

ceb72 said:


> https://picasaweb.google.com/104733242235555987023/Watch
> 
> just picked up a Cartier Tank Obus that I found in a local estate shop in the mall that I frequent.  I got an amazing deal!  I am so excited.




I did not realize my file share didnt work.  Here is my Tank Obus.  The band size is the same as the Tank Louis Small model.


----------



## Blingaddict

ceb72 said:


> I did not realize my file share didnt work.  Here is my Tank Obus.  The band size is the same as the Tank Louis Small model.


Gorgeous the brown strap is beautiful against the gold


----------



## ceb72

Blingaddict said:


> Gorgeous the brown strap is beautiful against the gold


Thank you!  I totally agree.  I was thinking about changing to a black strap but ended up deciding the brown is more distinctive and classic Cartier.


----------



## LVoeletters

Does cartier sell different types of watches for the same model? Like quartz or automatic? Etc. I don't know too much about the different types


----------



## dannii

LVoeletters said:


> Does cartier sell different types of watches for the same model? Like quartz or automatic? Etc. I don't know too much about the different types



Yes they do for the santos de galbee I know.


----------



## LVoeletters

dannii said:


> Yes they do for the santos de galbee I know.



Is one type better than the other?


----------



## dannii

LVoeletters said:


> Is one type better than the other?



Yes I think automatic maybe is as its more expensive then quartz. I don't know alot more about it though


----------



## ceb72

Automatic is much more expensive than quartz.


----------



## LVoeletters

ceb72 said:


> Automatic is much more expensive than quartz.



Why? What's the difference?


----------



## dannii

I finally received my cartier santos de galbee watch. Feels like I been wanting 1 for, forever but i can officially say i now own 1 &#128515; yayyy!!!


----------



## dannii

Cartier santos de galbee watch &#128515;


----------



## bex285

dannii said:


> View attachment 2335683
> 
> Cartier santos de galbee watch &#128515;


Love this combo, and your ring is amazing


----------



## sgj99

ceb72 said:


> I did not realize my file share didnt work. Here is my Tank Obus. The band size is the same as the Tank Louis Small model.


 
love this, so classic.


----------



## dannii

bex285 said:


> Love this combo, and your ring is amazing



Thank you &#128522;


----------



## ceb72

sgj99 said:


> love this, so classic.



Thanks!


----------



## Griffonelle

StylishFarmer said:


> View attachment 2323345
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations to all the owners of these gorgeous watches. Here's mine now 14 months later ( in very, very bad lighting ) and I'm still loving it.
> 
> The Santos, tanks etc are all gorgeous watches. I hope you're all as happy with your watches as I am with mine.



...is that a spider bite? I'm near some fields and forests, too, and get those all the time...two dots. Argh!


----------



## StylishFarmer

Griffonelle said:


> ...is that a spider bite? I'm near some fields and forests, too, and get those all the time...two dots. Argh!



Too funny!

No, not a spider bite. I burn/hurt/hit my hands against things all the time. If it was a spider bite, I'd be in hospital. We have a lot if Redback spiders where I live.


----------



## Griffonelle

StylishFarmer said:


> Too funny!
> 
> No, not a spider bite. I burn/hurt/hit my hands against things all the time. If it was a spider bite, I'd be in hospital. We have a lot if Redback spiders where I live.


oh, ew, they sound ick! lol. 

spider bites=not my fave watch accessory.


----------



## Griffonelle

Oops, sorry didn't mean to start chatting...still learning rules of the road here.

In any case.... CARTIER ! where are the posters with Pink Miss Pashas? Didn't see any here on this thread


----------



## LewisAMatthews

Hello, I hope this forum is still open (I'm new to TPF). This is my Carter Tank Francaise in medium. I got this for my 18th birthday. I decided on this size as I have tiny wrists, and anything larger would look silly on me unfortunately.


----------



## DS2006

What a terrific birthday gift, Lewis!!!


----------



## ebk0816

Addicted2Hermes said:


> Before I fall in love with Cartier watches I was a huge Bulgari fan! Hence I have 5 Bulgari watches, and a small Rolex.
> Starting from the left 1. Bulgari Scuba 18kt YG/steel on rubber, 2. Bulgari 18kt WG/full pave diamond on alligator strap, 3. Bulgari 18kt WG with diamond bezel, 4. Rolex steel oyster perpetual, 5. Bulgari 18kt YG Chrono, lastly 6. Bulgari 18kt WG AUTO Chrono.
> 
> I now love Cartier watches more because of its refined elegance as supposed to Bulgari's bold style. I've just turned 30 so I think from now on Cartier would be more suitable for me.
> 
> Thank you for letting me share my little watch collection!


beautiful collection!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Just joined the club with this beauty...


----------



## DS2006

I am afraid I am unoriginal, but I also just got a Tank Francaise midsize today for Christmas! I love Cartier watches and also would like a Ballon Bleu, but I just had to have a Tank first!


----------



## akemibabe

Here is my Tank Solo I got recently. Love this watch!!!


----------



## krawford

DS2006 said:


> I am afraid I am unoriginal, but I also just got a Tank Francaise midsize today for Christmas! I love Cartier watches and also would like a Ballon Bleu, but I just had to have a Tank first!


 Yes!!!!


----------



## EMDOC

tortoiseperson said:


> My "starter Cartier" Must, now on its 4th strap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My much-loved, much-worn Santos - automatic, not quartz; plain face (not sunray)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Tank Basculante Millennium - technically a man's but quite slim



Nice collection!


----------



## wannabelyn

Years ago, a roadster was all I wanted and slowly my focus moved on to the ballon bleu. Took me a while to take the plunge. I was adamant to get a two tone but the 36mm was too large so after seeing a post from sunshine about the 33mm two tone automatic without mother of pearl, I got it!


----------



## MischiefManaged

Cartier Roadster (ladies size which I believe = midsize)


----------



## krawford

wannabelyn said:


> Years ago, a roadster was all I wanted and slowly my focus moved on to the ballon bleu. Took me a while to take the plunge. I was adamant to get a two tone but the 36mm was too large so after seeing a post from sunshine about the 33mm two tone automatic without mother of pearl, I got it!
> 
> View attachment 2469474


----------



## SS57

wannabelyn said:


> Years ago, a roadster was all I wanted and slowly my focus moved on to the ballon bleu. Took me a while to take the plunge. I was adamant to get a two tone but the 36mm was too large so after seeing a post from sunshine about the 33mm two tone automatic without mother of pearl, I got it!
> 
> View attachment 2469474



I love the 33mm on you!  Gorgeous!


----------



## LiliO

I loved your band bb10lue...I got one.  I got the rose gold deployment clasp (pretty pricey IMO) but I love it.  I want it to get all old and soft looking!


----------



## legallyblonde83

So yesterday was definitely a great day. My BF gave me a trip to Paris for Christmas. I'm at the hotel room as we speak.

I was so excited when I realized that we would be able to attend the Cartier Exhibition while we were here. The exhibition at the Grand Palais was absolutely amazing, highly recommended for any Cartier fan. 

After the exhibit we went to the Cartier Store at Rue de la Paix. It is the oldest Cartier store in Paris. I just wanted to take a look at the classic Cartier Tank Solo watch. I was aware that I probably could not resist if I tried it on. 

The SA was super friendly and he made the desiccion so much easier. I had to have it!!!! 

So here it is, my first Cartier watch. It is not my most expensive watch. But I have a feeling it will become my favorite.


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Very beautiful watch! Cannot get more classy than this!!! Wear it with joy.


----------



## ceb72

legallyblonde83 said:


> So yesterday was definitely a great day. My BF gave me a trip to Paris for Christmas. I'm at the hotel room as we speak.
> 
> I was so excited when I realized that we would be able to attend the Cartier Exhibition while we were here. The exhibition at the Grand Palais was absolutely amazing, highly recommended for any Cartier fan.
> 
> After the exhibit we went to the Cartier Store at Rue de la Paix. It is the oldest Cartier store in Paris. I just wanted to take a look at the classic Cartier Tank Solo watch. I was aware that I probably could not resist if I tried it on.
> 
> The SA was super friendly and he made the desiccion so much easier. I had to have it!!!!
> 
> So here it is, my first Cartier watch. It is not my most expensive watch. But I have a feeling it will become my favorite.


Congratulations on your trip and your new watch! Wear it in good health.


----------



## EMDOC

legallyblonde83 said:


> So yesterday was definitely a great day. My BF gave me a trip to Paris for Christmas. I'm at the hotel room as we speak.
> 
> I was so excited when I realized that we would be able to attend the Cartier Exhibition while we were here. The exhibition at the Grand Palais was absolutely amazing, highly recommended for any Cartier fan.
> 
> After the exhibit we went to the Cartier Store at Rue de la Paix. It is the oldest Cartier store in Paris. I just wanted to take a look at the classic Cartier Tank Solo watch. I was aware that I probably could not resist if I tried it on.
> 
> The SA was super friendly and he made the desiccion so much easier. I had to have it!!!!
> 
> So here it is, my first Cartier watch. It is not my most expensive watch. But I have a feeling it will become my favorite.



Beautiful. I'm torn between this exact watch and the Ronde. Enjoy.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

legallyblonde83 said:


> So yesterday was definitely a great day. My BF gave me a trip to Paris for Christmas. I'm at the hotel room as we speak.
> 
> I was so excited when I realized that we would be able to attend the Cartier Exhibition while we were here. The exhibition at the Grand Palais was absolutely amazing, highly recommended for any Cartier fan.
> 
> After the exhibit we went to the Cartier Store at Rue de la Paix. It is the oldest Cartier store in Paris. I just wanted to take a look at the classic Cartier Tank Solo watch. I was aware that I probably could not resist if I tried it on.
> 
> The SA was super friendly and he made the desiccion so much easier. I had to have it!!!!
> 
> So here it is, my first Cartier watch. It is not my most expensive watch. But I have a feeling it will become my favorite.



I love it. I want this watch. I love the design and that is looks so wearable on a daily basis. Enjoy your new watch.


----------



## Blingaddict

Fabulous & awesome new additions &#10084;&#10084;&#10084;&#10084;
Wear your beautiful eye candy in good health & fortune.
I am delighted for everyone that got that small something that makes the heart flutter.


----------



## cartier_love

wannabelyn said:


> Years ago, a roadster was all I wanted and slowly my focus moved on to the ballon bleu. Took me a while to take the plunge. I was adamant to get a two tone but the 36mm was too large so after seeing a post from sunshine about the 33mm two tone automatic without mother of pearl, I got it!
> 
> View attachment 2469474


 
Looks great on you, perfect size!


----------



## LulaDoesTheHula

Here's my tank francaise


----------



## krawford

LulaDoesTheHula said:


> Here's my tank francaise


----------



## txaccessorize

wannabelyn said:


> Years ago, a roadster was all I wanted and slowly my focus moved on to the ballon bleu. Took me a while to take the plunge. I was adamant to get a two tone but the 36mm was too large so after seeing a post from sunshine about the 33mm two tone automatic without mother of pearl, I got it!
> 
> View attachment 2469474


The size 33 looks great!


----------



## Blingaddict

&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;Wonderful additions ...


----------



## Law34

Wow,,, all very stunning!!!


----------



## SS57

LulaDoesTheHula said:


> Here's my tank francaise




A very special birthday present last month... Initially I went with two tone 33mm BB but ultimately I decided on the ladies size tank francaise!  I am tall, have small wrists and felt that this was the right size for me. I want it to last for many years with casual and dressy... I love it!


----------



## krawford

SS57 said:


> A very special birthday present last month... Initially I went with two tone 33mm BB but ultimately I decided on the ladies size tank francaise!  I am tall, have small wrists and felt that this was the right size for me. I want it to last for many years with casual and dressy... I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2529907


 
Lovely!


----------



## LiliO

einseine said:


> My Radonya in PG.


i love your band and tried to copy it for my pg ballon bleu....i got a chocolate brown one but it isn't as pretty as yours....i'll take a pic and post it....is yours burgundy and shiny?  i flipped thru your pics too and love that van clef gold bangle.


----------



## LiliO

einseine said:


> My Radonya in PG.


p.s...my engagement ring is tiffany also like yours....wedding band cartier.   how superficial does all this sound!!!  lol...things i do in the kitchen on the computer when my husband goes to sleep to have fun...oh well!


----------



## einseine

LiliO said:


> i love your band and tried to copy it for my pg ballon bleu....i got a chocolate brown one but it isn't as pretty as yours....i'll take a pic and post it....is yours burgundy and shiny?  i flipped thru your pics too and love that van clef gold bangle.





LiliO said:


> p.s...my engagement ring is tiffany also like yours....wedding band cartier.   how superficial does all this sound!!!  lol...things i do in the kitchen on the computer when my husband goes to sleep to have fun...oh well!




Hi LiliO!  Yes, it's burgundy and shiny, but PG X chocolate brown must be nice, too!  The  van cleef Perlee Signature Bracelet is also in PG.


----------



## LiliO

einseine said:


> Hi LiliO!  Yes, it's burgundy and shiny, but PG X chocolate brown must be nice, too!  The  van cleef Perlee Signature Bracelet is also in PG.


I'm thinking about getting the honey colored one for spring...do u have the deployment or the reg buckle?  They are so expensive ( I think)...Longchamp just came out with a purse in that honey color.  I think it will be big this year...too bad I don't like the purse!


----------



## rm_petite

Please help Cartier watch owners, I bought this Cartier tank in Costco. Unfortunately, it doesn't have the white box and the authenticity card. I don't think it's fake but I don't know how will I register it to Cartier.com. It is my first Cartier watch. I don't know how to check the authenticity of it.  TIA for any information


----------



## lyndysue

Costco sells authentic watches but they are considered a gray market dealer. You won't be able to register with cartier or receive their warranty. Costco has their own in house warranty and will take care of repairs. I have heard nothing but good things about costco's service.


----------



## rm_petite

lyndysue said:


> Costco sells authentic watches but they are considered a gray market dealer. You won't be able to register with cartier or receive their warranty. Costco has their own in house warranty and will take care of repairs. I have heard nothing but good things about costco's service.




Thank you so much for the information.  I  am thinking if it's worth keeping 25% off from the original retail price


----------



## lyndysue

The large discount is why costco is not an authorized dealer. To be an AD you have to adhere to certain pricing restrictions. I would contact Costco and ask any questions you have about their warranty. If your not comfortable you should be able to return it. It is a beautiful watch!


----------



## rm_petite

lyndysue said:


> The large discount is why costco is not an authorized dealer. To be an AD you have to adhere to certain pricing restrictions. I would contact Costco and ask any questions you have about their warranty. If your not comfortable you should be able to return it. It is a beautiful watch!




Will do!, thanks again!


----------



## uhpharm01

SS57 said:


> A very special birthday present last month... Initially I went with two tone 33mm BB but ultimately I decided on the ladies size tank francaise!  I am tall, have small wrists and felt that this was the right size for me. I want it to last for many years with casual and dressy... I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2529907


Very Nice


----------



## txaccessorize

SS57 said:


> A very special birthday present last month... Initially I went with two tone 33mm BB but ultimately I decided on the ladies size tank francaise!  I am tall, have small wrists and felt that this was the right size for me. I want it to last for many years with casual and dressy... I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2529907


Looks so beautiful!


----------



## LiliO

Lyndesue
Your watch is beautiful.  To pass on my own personal lesson learned....
I've always bought all my cartier pieces at the boutique and I see them in mint condition on other sites and ebay etc and I have vowed to use those sites next time.  I will probably be uncomfortable or unsure like you but it's so worth saving the money.
There's nothing nicer than the brand new red cartier box from the boutique but at 53 years old and having spent a ton of money on watches and other pieces Li would do it over differently...just my experience.
The only thing I wouldn't do differently is my engagement ring.
I hope you keep it.


----------



## Pazdzernika

Has anyone bought an additional deployment strap (leather non-exotic, or exotic) to switch up their tank solo?  Does anyone know how much the straps cost? USD, £ or ?


----------



## ememtiny

When I graduated from Texas A&M in May of 2013 I received a Cartier Tank Solo from my dear parents. Omg still in love with it today!!!!! Here it is the night I received it. I had to sleep in it that night because I didn't know how to undo the clasp!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

ememtiny said:


> When I graduated from Texas A&M in May of 2013 I received a Cartier Tank Solo from my dear parents. Omg still in love with it today!!!!! Here it is the night I received it. I had to sleep in it that night because I didn't know how to undo the clasp!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2554818
> View attachment 2554819



Love...this is the watch I want, but with a leather deployment buckle!


----------



## anthonyroman06

beachy10 said:


> My Cartier Tank.



  It looks very   beautiful but if it is black then it will look great.


----------



## krawford

ememtiny said:


> When I graduated from Texas A&M in May of 2013 I received a Cartier Tank Solo from my dear parents. Omg still in love with it today!!!!! Here it is the night I received it. I had to sleep in it that night because I didn't know how to undo the clasp!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2554818
> View attachment 2554819


 Gig'em


----------



## yellowsuitcase

I'm thinking of getting a tank solo and I'm wondering if there's a difference between men's and women's sizes?


----------



## LovingDiamonds

This is my newest addition - Cartier Santos Demoiselle small size with pink MOP dial.


----------



## ebk0816

ememtiny said:


> When I graduated from Texas A&M in May of 2013 I received a Cartier Tank Solo from my dear parents. Omg still in love with it today!!!!! Here it is the night I received it. I had to sleep in it that night because I didn't know how to undo the clasp!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2554818
> View attachment 2554819


Congrats! I was torn between ballon bleu and tank solo for my graduation gift and got BB eventually. Loving it but still can't let tank go (( yours looks gorgeous!


----------



## Lisa-SH

LovingDiamonds said:


> This is my newest addition - Cartier Santos Demoiselle small size with pink MOP dial.


I love your watch, it is so beautiful and congrats again... By the way, is it quatz watch or automatic ?


----------



## krawford

LovingDiamonds said:


> This is my newest addition - Cartier Santos Demoiselle small size with pink MOP dial.


 Very nice!


----------



## rm_petite

Sharing my first Cartier watch, I love her and decided to keep her


----------



## krawford

rm_petite said:


> View attachment 2558033
> 
> 
> Sharing my first Cartier watch, I love her and decided to keep her


 Beautiful, classic watch!!


----------



## rm_petite

krawford said:


> Beautiful, classic watch!!




Thank you


----------



## LovingDiamonds

Lisa-SH said:


> I love your watch, it is so beautiful and congrats again... By the way, is it quatz watch or automatic ?


Thank you  it is quartz.


----------



## uhpharm01

rm_petite said:


> View attachment 2558033
> 
> 
> Sharing my first Cartier watch, I love her and decided to keep her




Your watch is just Beautiful and so is your ring, too.


----------



## Lisa-SH

Agree...just to confirm, seems to me your ring is DY, correct?



uhpharm01 said:


> Your watch is just Beautiful and so is your ring, too.


----------



## rm_petite

uhpharm01 said:


> Your watch is just Beautiful and so is your ring, too.




Thank you


----------



## rm_petite

Lisa-SH said:


> Agree...just to confirm, seems to me your ring is DY, correct?




Thank you!, my ring is Tiffany Legacy in  aquamarine   I love it!, it's my birthstone


----------



## Lisa-SH

Ah...very pretty, great choice



rm_petite said:


> Thank you!, my ring is Tiffany Legacy in aquamarine  I love it!, it's my birthstone


----------



## dannii

Wearing my cartier de santos galbee watch &#128525;


----------



## stmary

Cartier bb 28 mm with diamond ss


----------



## LovingDiamonds

stmary said:


> Cartier bb 28 mm with diamond ss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2562034


OMG this is sooooo beautiful! I just recently started a thread for the new BB SS with diamond markers as being a milestone for Cartier.
Seeing this "in person" makes me think it´s even more gorgeous! Could you pleeeease post more pics?


----------



## stmary

LovingDiamonds said:


> OMG this is sooooo beautiful! I just recently started a thread for the new BB SS with diamond markers as being a milestone for Cartier.
> Seeing this "in person" makes me think it´s even more gorgeous! Could you pleeeease post more pics?




Thank you. I wanted to get the one without diamond but changed my mind when I saw this. More pics for you


----------



## LovingDiamonds

stmary said:


> Thank you. I wanted to get the one without diamond but changed my mind when I saw this. More pics for you
> View attachment 2562842
> View attachment 2562836


Oh thank you!  It´s truly gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Pazdzernika

stmary, amazing watch!!

For the longest time I have wanted the 33 BB but I'm starting to think the 28 may stand the test of time better?  The 33 looks great on my wrist but, thinking down the road, I notice that older ladies tend towards smaller (evening-type sized) watches.  For the women, in my family at least, they prefer smaller watches because they're "lighter."  The BB are pretty heavy, in general.   Would I perhaps get longer wear out of a 28?


----------



## stmary

Pazdzernika said:


> stmary, amazing watch!!
> 
> For the longest time I have wanted the 33 BB but I'm starting to think the 28 may stand the test of time better?  The 33 looks great on my wrist but, thinking down the road, I notice that older ladies tend towards smaller (evening-type sized) watches.  For the women, in my family at least, they prefer smaller watches because they're "lighter."  The BB are pretty heavy, in general.   Would I perhaps get longer wear out of a 28?



Thank you Pazdzernika. I think both 28 and 33 or even 36 are good sizes. The reason I chose 28 is because of the limited budget that I have and also I prefer a more 'delicate' look. In my opinion the 33 and 36 defined what Ballon Blue really is. 

As for 28mm to stand the test of time, I would definitely say yes to that. 

Good luck deciding and  do let us know once you've made up your mind.


----------



## couturequeen

One other advantage to a smaller watch - it's more easily dressed up. It's not a sporty or masculine look.

I think the small and medium sizes will stand the test of time more than the large and extra large sizes.


----------



## danielG

dannii said:


> View attachment 2335683
> 
> Cartier santos de galbee watch &#55357;&#56835;



hi dannii,
your santos is now one year old ?! can you post an actuall pic of it ? it would be interesting for me to see, how it looks like after one year daily-worn. do you handle it special ? thanks


----------



## danielG

ririan said:


> Love love love Cartier watches!
> This is my two tone santos galbee ...
> 
> View attachment 1841316
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1841317



wow, congrats ! it looks amazing on your wrist !


----------



## danielG

munkeebag81 said:


> Cartier Roadster - pink dial



jesus, so nice and sexy !


----------



## danielG

PtyMom said:


> My Cartier Tank Louis small, yellow gold.



it´s so damn awesome on you .... congrats !


----------



## dannii

danielG said:


> hi dannii,
> your santos is now one year old ?! can you post an actuall pic of it ? it would be interesting for me to see, how it looks like after one year daily-worn. do you handle it special ? thanks




Hi not a problem. I will hopefully try post some pictures for you by tomorrow. I got my watch almost 1 year ago, but I didn't start wearing it until September last year as was a anniversary gift. But so far I think it's still looking great & I get lots of compliments for it too.....


----------



## danielG

PtyMom said:


> Cartier Tank Anglaise rose gold and stainless steel small
> Tank Solo small stainless steel
> 
> I thought I'd flip over the Tank Anglaise but actually found d it too masculine for me, despite being smaller than the Tank Solo. It feels heftier... I do like the bracelet better than the one on the Solo, though. Feels more luxe...
> 
> I think those are all the pictures I have. Hope they're useful to someone else. And thanks to everyone who has posted pictures of their Cartier watches. They certainly helped me!


what is your wrist-size ?


----------



## WillstarveforLV

couturequeen said:


> One other advantage to a smaller watch - it's more easily dressed up. It's not a sporty or masculine look.
> 
> I think the small and medium sizes will stand the test of time more than the large and extra large sizes.


 

I agree!!   I chose the smallest size for my tank solo even though I did like the larger size but I thought if I get buried with this watch, the smaller one looks nicer.


----------



## BreadnGem

WillstarveforLV said:


> I agree!!   I chose the smallest size for my tank solo even though I did like the larger size but I thought if I get buried with this watch, the smaller one looks nicer.




Lol...u are so funny &#128512;


----------



## lizz66

.  Here is my 36 mm BB AUTOMATIC.  I love it as much as the day I bought it and I keep it on 24/7


----------



## blumster

lizz66 said:


> View attachment 2569520
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .  Here is my 36 mm BB AUTOMATIC.  I love it as much as the day I bought it and I keep it on 24/7



perfection-love it on you!


----------



## anthonyroman06

einseine said:


> My Radonya in PG.




Wow. Looking nice. Specially the bracelet and watch are looking awesome. Looking great in your hand. I also think it is very much comfortable to wear.


----------



## danielG

dannii said:


> Hi not a problem. I will hopefully try post some pictures for you by tomorrow. I got my watch almost 1 year ago, but I didn't start wearing it until September last year as was a anniversary gift. But so far I think it's still looking great & I get lots of compliments for it too.....



that would be great


----------



## CartierLVer

lizz66 said:


> View attachment 2569520
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .  Here is my 36 mm BB AUTOMATIC.  I love it as much as the day I bought it and I keep it on 24/7





I remember when you first PM'd about purchasing your Cartier watch! The watch looks stunning!!!  wear it in style! Congrats


----------



## bellapurse

My morning reveal!  Sorry my bed is not done...  It's a layback day  Originally when I tried it on (a year ago) in the boutique it was fine.  I went online and bought it.  It's loose ( I guessed I lost some weight) so I need to adjust it.


----------



## MyLuxuryDiary

^^  Bellapurse- stunning what size is your BB?


----------



## bellapurse

Thanks!  36mm


----------



## lizz66

808AsianGuy said:


> I remember when you first PM'd about purchasing your Cartier watch! The watch looks stunning!!!  wear it in style! Congrats




Yes thank you so much for all your help!!! Bought it last august but finally got around to posting a pic.  Love it so much that I am now buying a love bracelet before the price increase


----------



## lizz66

bellapurse said:


> My morning reveal!  Sorry my bed is not done...  It's a layback day  Originally when I tried it on (a year ago) in the boutique it was fine.  I went online and bought it.  It's loose ( I guessed I lost some weight) so I need to adjust it.
> 
> View attachment 2576658
> View attachment 2576659




Beautiful.  I have  the same one in automatic.  Looks perfect on you!!


----------



## bellapurse

Thanks!


----------



## ceb72

Happy Birthday to me from my fantastic husband!


----------



## danielG

ceb72 said:


> Happy Birthday to me from my fantastic husband!



perfect on you ! even if i would prefer SS instead two-tone ....


----------



## jolila

I love all your watches ladys! 
Here is mine: 
My sweet sweet parents gave me the Cartier Panthere for graduation.


----------



## jennifer-j

So many beautiful watches! Thanks for posting pictures. This really helps in deciding which one to buy.

The ballon blue didn't do anything for me, but after seeing the pictures here, I must change my mind. It looks stunning. Especially those with diamonds, but I'm afraid they're a little out of my price rang.


----------



## ceb72

danielG said:


> perfect on you ! even if i would prefer SS instead two-tone ....


Thanks!  I just need to have it sized down. I have tiny wrists.


----------



## danielG

ceb72 said:


> Thanks!  I just need to have it sized down. I have tiny wrists.



perhaps you can post an new picture, when you have it downsized ?


----------



## ceb72

danielG said:


> perhaps you can post an new picture, when you have it downsized ?



Sure!


----------



## einseine

anthonyroman06 said:


> Wow. Looking nice. Specially the bracelet and watch are looking awesome. Looking great in your hand. I also think it is very much comfortable to wear.




Thanks anthonyroman!  I don't wear a watch often, but love wearing this watch.  It looks great with any bracelet.


----------



## ceb72

danielG said:


> perhaps you can post an new picture, when you have it downsized ?


Updated pics. Needed 4 links removed.


----------



## bellapurse

Very nice!


----------



## ceb72

bellapurse said:


> Very nice!


Thank you!


----------



## danielG

ceb72 said:


> Updated pics. Needed 4 links removed.



wow ! absolutely awesome !


----------



## mashedpotato

einseine said:


> My Radonya in PG.


This one is amazing. The mixing is fabulous and the watch i just love it.


----------



## dannii

danielG said:


> that would be great




Sorry for the delay. Here is some pictures of my cartier watch


----------



## anthonyroman06

Blingaddict said:


> Please post pics & any other information about your Cartier watch...





I have a Cartier watch. I bought it almost 6 month ago. I use it regularly. I have no picture of it to share but I can say that it was awesome. Its dial is very much classic and I like to wear it in every place.


----------



## danielG

dannii said:


> Sorry for the delay. Here is some pictures of my cartier watch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2587195
> View attachment 2587196
> View attachment 2587197




a few little scratches, but i think, for a daily worn watch ... it' s ok. seems to be a good quality of the strap .... thanks for the pics! very nice and sexy on your wrist.


----------



## Blingaddict

Breathtaking new additions .. Congratulations & thank you so much for sharing. 
The BB with diamonds is fab!! Saw it recently at the store & it's amazing!! 
I have to say BB is still my favorite cartier watch&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;Not saying the other styles are shabby though&#55357;&#56841;&#55357;&#56841;


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

I really want a Tank Solo Gold with a leather strap and the deployment clasp.


----------



## dannii

danielG said:


> a few little scratches, but i think, for a daily worn watch ... it' s ok. seems to be a good quality of the strap .... thanks for the pics! very nice and sexy on your wrist.




thank you. Yes it does have a few little scratches but they look more obvious in the picture I think then in person. But having said this, I also don't take very good care of it like the way I should &#128563;


----------



## ceb72

danielG said:


> wow ! absolutely awesome !


Thanks!


----------



## Lisa-SH

Here is mine - tank anglaise SS small size, recently purchased.


----------



## danielG

Lisa-SH said:


> Here is mine - tank anglaise SS small size, recently purchased.



very nice ! congrats !
have you tried other cartier-watches, or was this the one and only you wanted to get ?


----------



## MyLuxuryDiary

So pretty!!! CONGRATS!


----------



## pearlgrass

Lisa-SH said:


> Here is mine - tank anglaise SS small size, recently purchased.



Congrats! Soooo classic


----------



## pinkybear

I love lusting over the ballon bleu's, la donna's, panthere's, and santos' watches here... It inspires me to save for a new watch 
Here's my 2 lil cartier watches



My heirloom tank solo given to me by grandma.









My small ss tank francaise.


----------



## danielG

pinkybear said:


> I love lusting over the ballon bleu's, la donna's, panthere's, and santos' watches here... It inspires me to save for a new watch
> Here's my 2 lil cartier watches
> 
> 
> very nice ! i´d  prefer the tank solo on your wrist, even the tank franc. ss is perfect on you ! have you tested the midsize ? think, you have the small one ....


----------



## Lisa-SH

I tried the Ballon Bleu 33mm that so many other people liked, but it is so not me. Also not only I love the shape of tank anglaise, the belt is very comfortable so far.



danielG said:


> very nice ! congrats !
> have you tried other cartier-watches, or was this the one and only you wanted to get ?


----------



## Younna

Small SS Tank Française with Love Bracelet


----------



## danielG

Younna said:


> Small SS Tank Française with Love Bracelet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2591760


timeless and perfect !


----------



## pinkybear

danielG said:


> pinkybear said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love lusting over the ballon bleu's, la donna's, panthere's, and santos' watches here... It inspires me to save for a new watch
> Here's my 2 lil cartier watches
> 
> 
> very nice ! i´d  prefer the tank solo on your wrist, even the tank franc. ss is perfect on you ! have you tested the midsize ? think, you have the small one ....
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks daniel! I want to get the two tone midsize tank francaise but I'm still saving. The ladies posting their midsize two tones got me obsessed
Click to expand...


----------



## danielG

pinkybear said:


> danielG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks daniel! I want to get the two tone midsize tank francaise but I'm still saving. The ladies posting their midsize two tones got me obsessed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *smile* i am looking forward for your pics here, when it is yours. sometimes
> any idea for the investment you will have to do for this beauty ?
Click to expand...


----------



## LulaDoesTheHula

My Tank Francaise.


----------



## MyLuxuryDiary

^ Beautiful


----------



## ceb72

pinkybear said:


> I love lusting over the ballon bleu's, la donna's, panthere's, and santos' watches here... It inspires me to save for a new watch
> Here's my 2 lil cartier watches
> 
> 
> 
> My heirloom tank solo given to me by grandma.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My small ss tank francaise.



Two great watches!


----------



## danielG

​


LulaDoesTheHula said:


> My Tank Francaise.



nice ! mid-size ?


----------



## LVoeletters

Can someone help me out-- does anyone know the old price right before the price hike of the ballon bleu  33mm stainless steel? (If that's the next size after the 28mm)


----------



## LulaDoesTheHula

nice ! mid-size ?[/QUOTE]

Not sure, I think its the smaller size. I have tiny wrists


----------



## danielG

LulaDoesTheHula said:


> nice ! mid-size ?



Not sure, I think its the smaller size. I have tiny wrists [/QUOTE]

however, its beautiful !


----------



## LVoeletters

bb10lue said:


> My ballon bleu in small yellow gold.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1794374



Love this on you!!! Did you also have a two tone bb? If so would you be able to post comparison pics between the two?


----------



## LVoeletters

blumster said:


> Let's try this again/Users/jennifer/Desktop/photo.JPG



Drooling! What size is this?


----------



## uhpharm01

LulaDoesTheHula said:


> My Tank Francaise.



Nice watch


----------



## Men's Tumbler

My ronde solo XL




My must


----------



## Stacey D

Lovely watches and bracelets!


----------



## ktdid

After studying Cartier posts and pics for weeks I finally made my big purchase! I wanted an amazing watch for my 40th (which was April 1st) but I couldn't commit. But, today I went to the Cartier in Dallas and purchased this lovely... Haven't taken it off yet  My Tank Anglaise --


----------



## danielG

ktdid said:


> After studying Cartier posts and pics for weeks I finally made my big purchase! I wanted an amazing watch for my 40th (which was April 1st) but I couldn't commit. But, today I went to the Cartier in Dallas and purchased this lovely... Haven't taken it off yet  My Tank Anglaise --
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2614034



wow ! congrats ! mid-size ??


----------



## beth001

lizz66 said:


> View attachment 2569520
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .  Here is my 36 mm BB AUTOMATIC.  I love it as much as the day I bought it and I keep it on 24/7


Oh boy do I LOVE this! Enjoy.


----------



## beth001

ktdid said:


> After studying Cartier posts and pics for weeks I finally made my big purchase! I wanted an amazing watch for my 40th (which was April 1st) but I couldn't commit. But, today I went to the Cartier in Dallas and purchased this lovely... Haven't taken it off yet  My Tank Anglaise --
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2614034


It's perfect!


----------



## einseine

With my new JUC!


----------



## uhpharm01

ktdid said:


> After studying Cartier posts and pics for weeks I finally made my big purchase! I wanted an amazing watch for my 40th (which was April 1st) but I couldn't commit. But, today I went to the Cartier in Dallas and purchased this lovely... Haven't taken it off yet  My Tank Anglaise --
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2614034



Nice Choice


----------



## krawford

einseine said:


> With my new JUC!


----------



## rm_petite

einseine said:


> With my new JUC!




Beautiful, now it make me more difficult to choose between getting another Love or go to JUC. Congrats!, looks so beautiful on you


----------



## einseine

krawford said:


>







rm_petite said:


> Beautiful, now it make me more difficult to choose between getting another Love or go to JUC. Congrats!, looks so beautiful on you



Thank you!&#12288;&#12288;I sold off my second YG Love.  I did not like wearing two Loves.  Get JUC!


----------



## OnlyloveH

One of my fav


----------



## OnlyloveH

One of my fav


----------



## danielG

OnlyloveH said:


> View attachment 2620818
> 
> One of my fav



uhh, haven't seen before ....
to be honest: not my favorit, because it's very special


----------



## LVoeletters

einseine said:


> With my new JUC!




Love this!


----------



## MyDogTink

einseine said:


> With my new JUC!




I just bought the same watch. I was in the boutique in St. Maarten (Dutch side) and I fell in love with it for the rose gold and color of the band. The watch was originally in the boutique on the French side which was recently closed so they moved it to the Dutch side's boutique. They gave m a significant discount. I'm wearing it for the first time today.


----------



## einseine

LVoeletters said:


> Love this!



Thanks LVoeletters!  Love your new watch, too!  Congrats!



MyDogTink said:


> I just bought the same watch. I was in the boutique in St. Maarten (Dutch side) and I fell in love with it for the rose gold and color of the band. The watch was originally in the boutique on the French side which was recently closed so they moved it to the Dutch side's boutique. They gave m a significant discount. I'm wearing it for the first time today.



I don't remember when I bought it.  Several years ago??  I still love it, but I normally don't wear a watch.  Congrats on your Radonya!


----------



## LVoeletters

I get to join the club today! 


Craving a love ring, Chanel, and some gorgeous VCA! Looking at you frivole... &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;


----------



## danielG

LVoeletters said:


> View attachment 2634171
> View attachment 2634172
> 
> I get to join the club today!
> 
> 
> Craving a love ring, Chanel, and some gorgeous VCA! Looking at you frivole... &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;



the bb seems to be made for you !  congrats !


----------



## FD3S

Hi Ladies,

I'm looking to a Tank Solo for my wife for her birthday. Which size would you all recommend - small or large?  

She is quite petite, but having had a look at the watches in store, the small one just seemed a bit too small and unimpressive compared to the larger model.  But it does seem the more popular size for ladies?


----------



## cartier_love

LVoeletters said:


> View attachment 2634171
> View attachment 2634172
> 
> I get to join the club today!
> 
> 
> Craving a love ring, Chanel, and some gorgeous VCA! Looking at you frivole... &#55357;&#56833;&#55357;&#56833;&#55357;&#56833;


 
Absolutely BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## LVoeletters

cartier_love said:


> Absolutely BEAUTIFUL!






danielG said:


> the bb seems to be made for you !  congrats !




Thank you! Now just looking for something to prevent scratches from it in case I layer with my bangle!


----------



## danielG

PHP:
	






LVoeletters said:


> Thank you! Now just looking for something to prevent scratches from it in case I layer with my bangle!



i think, you can't avoid scratches


----------



## LVoeletters

danielG said:


> PHP:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i think, you can't avoid scratches




Lol! I saw a grave difference within weeks of using my two bangles together since one would go over my love bangle. It didn't look at bad before. Therefore if I layer anything I will take measures to keep them as best unscratched as possible- I can't protect from daily wear yes, but I can try in regards to stacking wear lol


----------



## danielG

LVoeletters said:


> Lol! I saw a grave difference within weeks of using my two bangles together since one would go over my love bangle. It didn't look at bad before. Therefore if I layer anything I will take measures to keep them as best unscratched as possible- I can't protect from daily wear yes, but I can try in regards to stacking wear lol



i thought, a cartier-watch isn´t easily scratched as any other, low or middle cost watch ?!
my wife owns a longines dolce vita and after wearing it for a few months, many scratches were found on the bracelet


----------



## LVoeletters

danielG said:


> i thought, a cartier-watch isn´t easily scratched as any other, low or middle cost watch ?!
> my wife owns a longines dolce vita and after wearing it for a few months, many scratches were found on the bracelet




I meant my love bangle not my watch in terms of seeing a difference in layering, but regardless I don't want to add to daily wear. That's horrible about your wife's watch. I'm trying to avoid that and keep it as new as possible without going over board.


----------



## aundria674

I have a question for cartier watch lovers here. I am looking at two watches. What is everyone's opinions on cartier watches that have after market diamonds added ?? Would I be better going with the tank or the roadster. I love the look of the roadster with the diamonds but not sure how I feel about the after market diamonds added to the face. And that's why I am leaning towards the tank. Any opinions??


----------



## Ferdi_the_yak

I prefer the Tank - it's classier and less "in your face" than the Roadster. Also keep in mind that Cartier (and most, if not all, other watch brands) will not service any watches with aftermarket work.


----------



## ice75

aundria674 said:


> I have a question for cartier watch lovers here. I am looking at two watches. What is everyone's opinions on cartier watches that have after market diamonds added ?? Would I be better going with the tank or the roadster. I love the look of the roadster with the diamonds but not sure how I feel about the after market diamonds added to the face. And that's why I am leaning towards the tank. Any opinions??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2653625
> View attachment 2653626




I will prefer the tank. I think roadster is a discontinued model. I can't find it from the cartier website when I made my purchase before the price increase.


----------



## aerinha

My new (just arrived Wedneday) to me ballon bleu 33mm automatic. I love this watch!  It is also very comfortable to wear


----------



## youngster

aerinha said:


> My new (just arrived Wedneday) to me ballon bleu 33mm automatic. I love this watch!  It is also very comfortable to wear



Oh, I love it!  Congratulations!  33 mm is a great size too, not overwhelmingly large.


----------



## aerinha

youngster said:


> Oh, I love it!  Congratulations!  33 mm is a great size too, not overwhelmingly large.



Thanks!  I adore it.  I just got it this week.  

Have done 36 and a michael Kors bigger than that, but 33 seems the best for the reason you said.  Has presence, but not too large.  My wrist is 6.5" so there is too big for me


----------



## vanity1028

My new Ballon 42mm two tone


----------



## wannabelyn

LVoeletters said:


> View attachment 2634171
> View attachment 2634172
> 
> I get to join the club today!
> 
> 
> Craving a love ring, Chanel, and some gorgeous VCA! Looking at you frivole... &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;




Loving the ballon bleu!


----------



## danielG

it seems, that the ballon blue becomes the superiority around the planet


----------



## LVoeletters

aundria674 said:


> I have a question for cartier watch lovers here. I am looking at two watches. What is everyone's opinions on cartier watches that have after market diamonds added ?? Would I be better going with the tank or the roadster. I love the look of the roadster with the diamonds but not sure how I feel about the after market diamonds added to the face. And that's why I am leaning towards the tank. Any opinions??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2653625
> View attachment 2653626




Tank hands down. Classic, always fresh.


----------



## LVoeletters

aerinha said:


> My new (just arrived Wedneday) to me ballon bleu 33mm automatic. I love this watch!  It is also very comfortable to wear




Great size!


----------



## LVoeletters

wannabelyn said:


> Loving the ballon bleu!




Thank you!


----------



## Cartierangel

SS Pasha Chrono


----------



## aundria674

My pink tank


----------



## Sabella

I love all the watches in this thread. I own one Must de, but planning to add another in the future.


----------



## ModernDistrict

My Tank Solo XL


----------



## Bun

Baignoire


----------



## hja

Bun said:


> Baignoire


Lovely watch!


----------



## Bun

hja said:


> Lovely watch!


Thank you!


----------



## OnlyloveH

Bun said:


> Baignoire




Such a lovely watch &#128525; so so Cartier


----------



## LVoeletters

ModernDistrict said:


> My Tank Solo XL


love this picture with all the hermes in the background!


----------



## LVoeletters

Bun said:


> Baignoire


So Parisian and chic!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Bun said:


> Baignoire



So iconic! You wear it well!


----------



## einseine

Bun said:


> Baignoire



It's beautiful!  Love the oval shape.  It looks really great on you!


----------



## blumster

Bun said:


> Baignoire



I absolutely love this on you-so gorgeous!  Great choice for your wrist!


----------



## Bun

hja said:


> Lovely watch!





LVoeletters said:


> So Parisian and chic!





Chinese Warrior said:


> So iconic! You wear it well!





einseine said:


> It's beautiful!  Love the oval shape.  It looks really great on you!





blumster said:


> I absolutely love this on you-so gorgeous!  Great choice for your wrist!





OnlyloveH said:


> Such a lovely watch &#128525; so so Cartier



Thank you everyone! It was love at first sight! 

So elegant and timeless, I can see myself passing down this watch to my dd when she grows up


----------



## coffeecup1828

Bun said:


> Baignoire



Your watch is lovely! This design wasn't even on my radar, but now it is a front runner for me.

Does anyone know if the Baignoire comes in Ss? Online it isn't listed from what I can see.


----------



## Bun

Clakas said:


> Your watch is lovely! This design wasn't even on my radar, but now it is a front runner for me.
> 
> Does anyone know if the Baignoire comes in Ss? Online it isn't listed from what I can see.



Thank you! 

I don't think there is ss version of Cartier Baignoire...


----------



## Jetsetmax

Our 3 Cartiers, an 18 Kt rose gold CPCP Tank XL, a Pasha 950 in steel & platinum, and a large Tank Francaise.


----------



## coffeecup1828

Bun said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I don't think there is ss version of Cartier Baignoire...



I think you're right, wishful thinking on my part!


----------



## coffeecup1828

I can't decide between the small BB in stainless, and the small Tank solo in yg w/ leather. Thoughts, anyone?


----------



## Jetsetmax

Clakas said:


> I think you're right, wishful thinking on my part!



There isn't a SS version.  Its only made in pink gold or white gold.


----------



## coffeecup1828

Jetsetmax said:


> There isn't a SS version.  Its only made in pink gold or white gold.



Thank you!


----------



## LVoeletters

Clakas said:


> I can't decide between the small BB in stainless, and the small Tank solo in yg w/ leather. Thoughts, anyone?



I posted pics of my small bb in stainless, In the previous page if that helps you. For me solo felt dated, It came between the Americane and small bb. Love the bagniore too.


----------



## coffeecup1828

Your pics were so helpful, thank you! I have the same thoughts about the solo. I'm in my late 20s, and I'm not sure how a gold tank solo will really suit me, day to day. Do you think the BB will "age" well? I guess I just want the watch to be timeless.


----------



## LVoeletters

does anyone have a picture of the ss bb with leather straps ?


----------



## coffeecup1828

LVoeletters said:


> does anyone have a picture of the ss bb with leather straps ?



 I would love to see that! I'm headed to Cartier this weekend but I'm impatient. I'll try and take pics when I'm there.


----------



## LVoeletters

Clakas said:


> I would love to see that! I'm headed to Cartier this weekend but I'm impatient. I'll try and take pics when I'm there.



Thank you!


----------



## birkin10600

My Cartier bb 2 tone rose gold 36mm with hermes Chaine d' ancre enchainee bracelet.


----------



## rose26

hi everyone,
sorry if this is the wrong thread to post in but this is my first ever post. 

i am looking to purchase the cartier bb ss 36mm as a graduation gift. i've had my heart set on it for so long but when i've been to try it in store a couple of people have said it looks too big on my wrist. what do you guys think? i don't want to get the smaller size as i personally love the look of the large face but i also don't want to look silly at the same time

please help guys! 

s29.postimg.org/4aiwja0fn/photo.jpghttp://s29.postimg.org/501ovn0zb/photo.jpg


----------



## CartierLVer

The watch looks really nice on your wrist! Are you a dainty girl? Do you usualy wear large watches? Well I like how it looks on you and if you feel you like the look and feel then go for it! In the end it will be you who will be wearing the watch and not others 




rose26 said:


> hi everyone,
> sorry if this is the wrong thread to post in but this is my first ever post.
> 
> i am looking to purchase the cartier bb ss 36mm as a graduation gift. i've had my heart set on it for so long but when i've been to try it in store a couple of people have said it looks too big on my wrist. what do you guys think? i don't want to get the smaller size as i personally love the look of the large face but i also don't want to look silly at the same time
> 
> please help guys!
> 
> s29.postimg.org/4aiwja0fn/photo.jpghttp://s29.postimg.org/501ovn0zb/photo.jpg


----------



## rose26

808AsianGuy said:


> The watch looks really nice on your wrist! Are you a dainty girl? Do you usualy wear large watches? Well I like how it looks on you and if you feel you like the look and feel then go for it! In the end it will be you who will be wearing the watch and not others



Thank you so much !!! I wouldn't say im dainty but i am quite small! Will let you know what i end up deciding!!


----------



## chessmont

rose26 said:


> hi everyone,
> sorry if this is the wrong thread to post in but this is my first ever post.
> 
> i am looking to purchase the cartier bb ss 36mm as a graduation gift. i've had my heart set on it for so long but when i've been to try it in store a couple of people have said it looks too big on my wrist. what do you guys think? i don't want to get the smaller size as i personally love the look of the large face but i also don't want to look silly at the same time
> 
> please help guys!
> 
> s29.postimg.org/4aiwja0fn/photo.jpghttp://s29.postimg.org/501ovn0zb/photo.jpg



It certainly doesn't look silly but just my opinion I think it looks a little big on your wrist.  But buy what you love - doesn't matter what anyone else thinks!


----------



## pupee

LVoeletters said:


> View attachment 2634171
> View attachment 2634172
> 
> I get to join the club today!
> 
> 
> Craving a love ring, Chanel, and some gorgeous VCA! Looking at you frivole... &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;



hi! what is your watch size? thanks!


----------



## rose26

chessmont said:


> It certainly doesn't look silly but just my opinion I think it looks a little big on your wrist.  But buy what you love - doesn't matter what anyone else thinks!



thank you for your opinion!


----------



## cartier_love

rose26 said:


> hi everyone,
> sorry if this is the wrong thread to post in but this is my first ever post.
> 
> i am looking to purchase the cartier bb ss 36mm as a graduation gift. i've had my heart set on it for so long but when i've been to try it in store a couple of people have said it looks too big on my wrist. what do you guys think? i don't want to get the smaller size as i personally love the look of the large face but i also don't want to look silly at the same time
> 
> please help guys!
> 
> s29.postimg.org/4aiwja0fn/photo.jpghttp://s29.postimg.org/501ovn0zb/photo.jpg


 
I think it's too big, try a 33mm.


----------



## LVoeletters

pupee said:


> hi! What is your watch size? Thanks!



28


----------



## LVoeletters

chessmont said:


> It certainly doesn't look silly but just my opinion I think it looks a little big on your wrist.  But buy what you love - doesn't matter what anyone else thinks!


 size down I think
Edit- whoops I quoted the wrong message!


----------



## LiliO

silly question:

one of you in the past few days had a post with a little running dog (icon)...how did you get that?


----------



## pupee

LVoeletters said:


> 28



thank you!


----------



## rose26

Hi everyone, 
Can anyone eyeball whether this is a 33mm or 36mm bb?


----------



## yyyang

Hi all,

I am sorry if this is a wrong thread to post; but i am in cartier dilemma here 
I fell in love with santos 100 and has been thinking about it ever since, but my mom told be to buy rolex oyster perpetual date instead.

I love mens' watch (bigger watch)
Any recommendation would be appreciated!


----------



## blumster

birkin10600 said:


> My Cartier bb 2 tone rose gold 36mm with hermes Chaine d' ancre enchainee bracelet.



So lovely on you!


----------



## blumster

Hi everyone!  I recently took the plunge and bought my dream tank francaise- I decided to go preowned because I'm still considering a 33 mm ballon bleu ( a woman can never have too many watches, right?)
The watch looks brand new and I'm really in love!!
Presenting my new to me Cartier Tank Francaise midsize!!!!


----------



## sublover

blumster said:


> Hi everyone!  I recently took the plunge and bought my dream tank francaise- I decided to go preowned because I'm still considering a 33 mm ballon bleu ( a woman can never have too many watches, right?)
> The watch looks brand new and I'm really in love!!
> Presenting my new to me Cartier Tank Francaise midsize!!!!



Stunnig! Absolutely love it!


----------



## sublover

yyyang said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am sorry if this is a wrong thread to post; but i am in cartier dilemma here
> I fell in love with santos 100 and has been thinking about it ever since, but my mom told be to buy rolex oyster perpetual date instead.
> 
> I love mens' watch (bigger watch)
> Any recommendation would be appreciated!



You cannot go wrong with either the Santos 100 or some of the large size Rolex watches, both are great! Personally, I would recommend some of the Rolex sports models if you are in to the full-size 40 mm watches.


----------



## blumster

sublover said:


> Stunnig! Absolutely love it!



Thanks so much, Sublover!


----------



## danielG

blumster said:


> Hi everyone!  I recently took the plunge and bought my dream tank francaise- I decided to go preowned because I'm still considering a 33 mm ballon bleu ( a woman can never have too many watches, right?)
> The watch looks brand new and I'm really in love!!
> Presenting my new to me Cartier Tank Francaise midsize!!!!



wow ! great choice ! looks overwhelming on you ! have fun with it !


----------



## blumster

danielG said:


> wow ! great choice ! looks overwhelming on you ! have fun with it !



thanks, Daniel!  By overwhelming, do you mean that you think it looks too big for me?


----------



## cartier_love

blumster said:


> Hi everyone! I recently took the plunge and bought my dream tank francaise- I decided to go preowned because I'm still considering a 33 mm ballon bleu ( a woman can never have too many watches, right?)
> The watch looks brand new and I'm really in love!!
> Presenting my new to me Cartier Tank Francaise midsize!!!!


 
Stunning! Looks absolutely beautiful on you. It looks new!


----------



## LVoeletters

blumster said:


> Hi everyone!  I recently took the plunge and bought my dream tank francaise- I decided to go preowned because I'm still considering a 33 mm ballon bleu ( a woman can never have too many watches, right?)
> The watch looks brand new and I'm really in love!!
> Presenting my new to me Cartier Tank Francaise midsize!!!!


 so elegant on you!


----------



## blumster

cartier_love said:


> Stunning! Looks absolutely beautiful on you. It looks new!



thanks Cartier-lover!


----------



## blumster

LVoeletters said:


> so elegant on you!



Thanks girl- you know I always love your pieces too!!!


----------



## danielG

blumster said:


> thanks, Daniel!  By overwhelming, do you mean that you think it looks too big for me?



i would think this, if you would have very skinny arms and a very thin wrist. on your wrist it is a beauty !


----------



## livethelake

blumster said:


> Hi everyone!  I recently took the plunge and bought my dream tank francaise- I decided to go preowned because I'm still considering a 33 mm ballon bleu ( a woman can never have too many watches, right?)
> The watch looks brand new and I'm really in love!!
> Presenting my new to me Cartier Tank Francaise midsize!!!!



congrats.  It looks like the perfect size for you.  Enjoy it!


----------



## blumster

livethelake said:


> congrats.  It looks like the perfect size for you.  Enjoy it!



thanks so much- I will


----------



## blumster

danielG said:


> i would think this, if you would have very skinny arms and a very thin wrist. on your wrist it is a beauty !



Thanks for your kind words, Daniel!


----------



## einseine

blumster said:


> Hi everyone!  I recently took the plunge and bought my dream tank francaise- I decided to go preowned because I'm still considering a 33 mm ballon bleu ( a woman can never have too many watches, right?)
> The watch looks brand new and I'm really in love!!
> Presenting my new to me Cartier Tank Francaise midsize!!!!



Congrats!  It looks great on you!  I like tank and baignoire.  Love your e-ring, too!  So classic and elegant.


----------



## krawford

blumster said:


> Hi everyone!  I recently took the plunge and bought my dream tank francaise- I decided to go preowned because I'm still considering a 33 mm ballon bleu ( a woman can never have too many watches, right?)
> The watch looks brand new and I'm really in love!!
> Presenting my new to me Cartier Tank Francaise midsize!!!!


 I have the same watch and love it and you will too!  Classic and Perfect!!


----------



## blumster

einseine said:


> Congrats!  It looks great on you!  I like tank and baignoire.  Love your e-ring, too!  So classic and elegant.



thanks Einseine!  Loving YOUR new diamond TB- I showed my DH last night with a big hint hint


----------



## blumster

krawford said:


> I have the same watch and love it and you will too!  Classic and Perfect!!



Thanks Krawford!  You helped me in making my decision a couple months ago!


----------



## birkin10600

blumster said:


> So lovely on you!



Thank you dear! Love your tank, so classic and beautiful!


----------



## Pure-LA

Finally, I have my dream watch, she's a yellow gold, 42mm!


----------



## Lisa-SH

Stunning, it is beautiful. Congratulations.




Pure-LA said:


> Finally, I have my dream watch, she's a yellow gold, 42mm!


----------



## coffeecup1828

Hi all. So I failed to take pictures of the bb on leather, they didn't have It. I ended up purchasing the smallest BB in stainless and I'm so in love. For anyone debating getting the BB, this is what swayed me - the manager of the Cartier in Chevy Chase told me that the Ballon Bleu has been made part of Cartier's permanent collection, much like the Tank. So if you fear it will be discontinued like the Roadster or others, fear not  I was between the tank and BB, and preferred the BB but wanted "classic Cartier" vs trendy.


----------



## Cartierangel

Pure-LA said:


> Finally, I have my dream watch, she's a yellow gold, 42mm!


Gorgeous   Congratulations!


----------



## LVoeletters

Pure-LA said:


> Finally, I have my dream watch, she's a yellow gold, 42mm!


my jaw broke


when I fix it i shall return to say how beautiful it is.


----------



## luxurygoodslove

@ Pure - La WOW!!


----------



## luxurygoodslove

@ Pure- La what is your wrist size???? the 42 looks good on you!


----------



## Pure-LA

Thank you all so much, Ive waited a long time for this baby! My wrist is around 6 1/2" and Im 5'7" so the 42mm, works on me, its gorgeous and sporty!


----------



## luxurygoodslove

Great just an opinion please???

I love the 42 on you but my wrist is 6.3 inch. Do people tend to buy 36.6 BB or 42BB??? with a wrist 6.3?

The watch is sooo pretty!!!


----------



## alysp

dannii said:


> View attachment 2335683
> 
> Cartier santos de galbee watch &#128515;


Is this the small womans one? I think it will be the one for me if it is!


----------



## cartier_love

luxurygoodslove said:


> Great just an opinion please???
> 
> I love the 42 on you but my wrist is 6.3 inch. Do people tend to buy 36.6 BB or 42BB??? with a wrist 6.3?
> 
> The watch is sooo pretty!!!


 
I would go with the 36, I think 42 would be big.


----------



## birkin10600

I captured a nice pic of the Mop dial of my Cartier bb 36mm 2 tone ss and rose gold. Love the bluish pink color of the dial.


----------



## birkin10600

With H bracelet


----------



## birkin10600

With Hclic clac bracelet


----------



## blumster

birkin10600 said:


> With Hclic clac bracelet



Stunning watch- love it on you and you wear it so well.  Drooling over each of the stacks


----------



## couturequeen

Pure-LA said:


> Finally, I have my dream watch, she's a yellow gold, 42mm!



Wow 

Stunning, flawless. Congrats!


----------



## birkin10600

blumster said:


> Stunning watch- love it on you and you wear it so well.  Drooling over each of the stacks



Thank you so much for your lovely comments blumster! Love your tank on you, perfect size!  I have one but in small size. Now i am thinking of getting a mid size, you are an enabler! &#10047;&#10047;&#10047;


----------



## blumster

birkin10600 said:


> Thank you so much for your lovely comments blumster! Love your tank on you, perfect size!  I have one but in small size. Now i am thinking of getting a mid size, you are an enabler! &#10047;&#10047;&#10047;



ha ha- you are enabling me with your gorgeous BB!!!  It's on my wish list for sure.  Got to get the LOVE crossed off first- hopefully for my 10th anniversary in Nov. - I have my sights on BB for my 45th in 3 years- that will give me time to save!!!!!  My poor DH- it's going to be an expensive couple of years


----------



## MyDogTink

blumster said:


> ha ha- you are enabling me with your gorgeous BB!!!  It's on my wish list for sure.  Got to get the LOVE crossed off first- hopefully for my 10th anniversary in Nov. - I have my sights on BB for my 45th in 3 years- that will give me time to save!!!!!  My poor DH- it's going to be an expensive couple of years




So funny. I think I'm a year behind you. My 45th bday will be in 4 years and this Nov marks my 9th anniversary. And I always have my sights on Cartier too.


----------



## blumster

MyDogTink said:


> So funny. I think I'm a year behind you. My 45th bday will be in 4 years and this Nov marks my 9th anniversary. And I always have my sights on Cartier too.



so funny!- what are your dates?  My B-day is Nov 5 and our anniversary is Nov 13


----------



## uhpharm01

blumster said:


> Thanks for your kind words, Daniel!



 I like your Cartier watch in the Avatar pic.


----------



## birkin10600

blumster said:


> ha ha- you are enabling me with your gorgeous BB!!!  It's on my wish list for sure.  Got to get the LOVE crossed off first- hopefully for my 10th anniversary in Nov. - I have my sights on BB for my 45th in 3 years- that will give me time to save!!!!!  My poor DH- it's going to be an expensive couple of years


----------



## MyDogTink

blumster said:


> so funny!- what are your dates?  My B-day is Nov 5 and our anniversary is Nov 13




My goodness. Our anniversary is Nov 13th! It was a Sunday for us so I am guessing it was a Saturday for you. I remember Aug 13th that year was a Saturday. I was at a family barbecue and someone from the other side of the family said they just passed a church having a wedding and said "who would get married on the 13th?" I said "me in three months". My birthday is in January. I hope these dates bring you lots of Cartier!


----------



## MyDogTink

Since I brought this thread a bit OT, I thought I would focus on the topic of the thread and post this watch. I was saving for a Rolex but fell in love with this because of the shape, color of the band and RG ( I am partial to Cartier's RG).


----------



## blumster

MyDogTink said:


> My goodness. Our anniversary is Nov 13th! It was a Sunday for us so I am guessing it was a Saturday for you. I remember Aug 13th that year was a Saturday. I was at a family barbecue and someone from the other side of the family said they just passed a church having a wedding and said "who would get married on the 13th?" I said "me in three months". My birthday is in January. I hope these dates bring you lots of Cartier!



What a coincidence!  Yes- it was a Saturday!  We chose the 13th because it was also my beloved late grandmother's birthday and we always figured it would be a lucky, blessed day for us to share the day with her


----------



## blumster

uhpharm01 said:


> I like your Cartier watch in the Avatar pic.



thank you, Uhpharm01!


----------



## tuttyfruit

my 38mm black j12 recently got stolen (ahhhhhh first 'real' watch, birthday present from my parents) and i'm looking for a replacement watch. was thinking of the 36mm steel ballon bleu. 

any ladies here own both? loved the j12 for how low maintenance it was and idk if i could take good care of a steel watch since i'm so clumsy and i'm sure i'll have to deal with lots of scratches.

thank you!


----------



## caannie

Roadster with purple Mother of pearl dial with two bands. Loving this watch. Switching out the bands so easily is just... cool.


----------



## LovingDiamonds

OMG this is exactly the watch I have been wanting for so long now! I already have opened up a new thread, when you search purple MOP Roadster you will find it. I love MOP and have also a Santos Demoiselle with pink MOP and love it! 
Anyways, I planned on buying this Roadster and watched a new one on eBay that sadly was sold a few days or maybe two weeks ago...
Would you mind posting a few more pics maybe in different lightning? I love love love it, but since now nobody here had this special one with the MOP dial to show how it looks in real life.
Why did you go with the MOP dial over pink and silver? Just curious...thank you!!! &#128515;


----------



## Suzie

blumster said:


> Hi everyone!  I recently took the plunge and bought my dream tank francaise- I decided to go preowned because I'm still considering a 33 mm ballon bleu ( a woman can never have too many watches, right?)
> The watch looks brand new and I'm really in love!!
> Presenting my new to me Cartier Tank Francaise midsize!!!!



I have the exact same watch and love it!


----------



## blumster

Suzie said:


> I have the exact same watch and love it!


I know because you were one of my lovely enablers!


----------



## caannie

LovingDiamonds said:


> OMG this is exactly the watch I have been wanting for so long now! I already have opened up a new thread, when you search purple MOP Roadster you will find it. I love MOP and have also a Santos Demoiselle with pink MOP and love it!
> Anyways, I planned on buying this Roadster and watched a new one on eBay that sadly was sold a few days or maybe two weeks ago...
> Would you mind posting a few more pics maybe in different lightning? I love love love it, but since now nobody here had this special one with the MOP dial to show how it looks in real life.
> Why did you go with the MOP dial over pink and silver? Just curious...thank you!!! &#128515;





Guilty! I'm the person that bought the brand new one on Ebay! And let me tell you, that seller is terrific. They have another one for sale, I noticed, but it's not brand new and doesn't have the second band. But for this particular dial, they are the only seller on Ebay I have seen with this watch. Here are some more pics, but they are basically the same as the others I took, maybe a bit different in the lighting:


----------



## roy khalaf

Hi all
I have a quick question. I want to buy a cartier watch..My heart always went out for the Santos 100XL two tone chrono and I found a pre owned one in great condition for $6000. The shop also has a preowned calibre de cartier two tone in leather for $4500...Both are good deals I believe, but isn't the Calibre a better deal so to speak? MY heart goes out to the Santos, prettier, heavier, feels like "real" watch so to speak, but my mind tells me to go with the calibre (in house movement, newer model etc..)
Any help out there?
Thanks


----------



## honhon

One of my sentimental piece


----------



## caannie

honhon said:


> One of my sentimental piece
> View attachment 2728822



Beautiful!!


----------



## honhon

caannie said:


> Beautiful!!



thank you


----------



## MyLuxuryDiary

^^ stunning!!!


----------



## wren

honhon said:


> One of my sentimental piece
> View attachment 2728822



Gorgeous!!


----------



## blumster

honhon said:


> One of my sentimental piece
> View attachment 2728822


Love this- so gorgeous!


----------



## rainflute

Tank Angliase


----------



## danielG

rainflute said:


> Tank Angliase



wow ! absolutely stunning ! which size ?


----------



## caannie

Something new!   Next purchase is going to be an 18K/SS Ballon Bleu!


----------



## Men's Tumbler

caannie said:


> Something new!   Next purchase is going to be an 18K/SS Ballon Bleu!




That is gorgeous!!! Looks great, congrats!


----------



## caannie

Something new (to me!)


----------



## danielG

caannie said:


> Something new (to me!)



how beautiful .... you beat yourself with this watch ! absolutely beautiful. congrats !
which is the color of the dial ?


----------



## cung

@caannie: you have 2 watches added recently, so jealous with you Congratulations and enjoy them...


----------



## caannie

It's the pink dial. I have to get the right lighting when I take the picture to make it show up right. It's SO heavy! Biggest watch I own.


----------



## danielG

caannie said:


> It's the pink dial. I have to get the right lighting when I take the picture to make it show up right. It's SO heavy! Biggest watch I own.



but you still own your yachtmaster and the DJ ? are they in small sizes ? and the pasha shown here ist the version with 35mm "pasha c" ?


----------



## caannie

Yes, that's the Pasha C with the 35mm dial. The yachtmaster is actually quite a bit smaller (29mm), and the datejust is very small (26mm) in comparison.


----------



## hja

My Cartier


----------



## hja

Oops...here is the picture


----------



## Assya

Just my Tank Francaise SS (midsize) with my vintage silver enamel bracelet (the colour of enamel is the same as of the face of the watch so I wear them together a lot)

don't go too well with yellow brass hardware on my purse but I like it anyway (hope to get gold Cartier watch one day... dreams, dreams...)


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Assya said:


> Just my Tank Francaise SS (midsize) with my vintage silver enamel bracelet (the colour of enamel is the same as of the face of the watch so I wear them together a lot)
> 
> don't go too well with yellow brass hardware on my purse but I like it anyway (hope to get gold Cartier watch one day... dreams, dreams...)




Perfect on U!

I own this size too but in two tone; I never get tired of it!)


----------



## Assya

Chinese Warrior said:


> Perfect on U!
> 
> I own this size too but in two tone; I never get tired of it!)



Thank you!
the two tone watch is a smart choice so you can wear it with anything)) and Tank looks so beautiful in two tone, such a classic piece, lucky you!)))


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Assya said:


> Thank you!
> 
> the two tone watch is a smart choice so you can wear it with anything)) and Tank looks so beautiful in two tone, such a classic piece, lucky you!)))




Thank u, babe! I love to mix metals so a two tone makes the most sense to me. This is my typical left hand.. and my gold buckle Ferragamo wants to play too...


----------



## rose26

Chinese Warrior said:


> Thank u, babe! I love to mix metals so a two tone makes the most sense to me. This is my typical left hand.. and my gold buckle Ferragamo wants to play too...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2768651



gorgeous!


----------



## Assya

Chinese Warrior said:


> Thank u, babe! I love to mix metals so a two tone makes the most sense to me. This is my typical left hand.. and my gold buckle Ferragamo wants to play too...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2768651



so pretty!
love your style!


----------



## wannabelyn

Chinese Warrior said:


> Thank u, babe! I love to mix metals so a two tone makes the most sense to me. This is my typical left hand.. and my gold buckle Ferragamo wants to play too...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2768651




I don't often see this in two tone. Very pretty!


----------



## Caz71

bb10lue said:


> My new rose gold bb with my other Cartier loves.
> More pics on my Instagram (bb10lue)
> View attachment 2771520
> 
> 
> 
> My Instagram: bb10lue
> Fashion blogging newbie: www.the-b-que.com



Im loving all the cartier on yr instagram. Never thought abt the Panthere ring but its gorgeous. Nice to see a fellow Melbournian too!!!


----------



## blumster

bb10lue said:


> My new rose gold bb with my other Cartier loves.
> More pics on my Instagram (bb10lue)
> View attachment 2771520
> 
> 
> 
> My Instagram: bb10lue
> Fashion blogging newbie: www.the-b-que.com



Stunning!  What size is this?


----------



## Assya

bb10lue said:


> My new rose gold bb with my other Cartier loves.
> More pics on my Instagram (bb10lue)
> View attachment 2771520
> 
> 
> 
> My Instagram: bb10lue
> Fashion blogging newbie: www.the-b-que.com



Fabulous! 
Enjoy your new watch


----------



## blumster

bb10lue said:


> It's 33mm
> 
> 
> 
> My Instagram: bb10lue
> Fashion blogging newbie: www.the-b-que.com



Love it so much on you!  I saw that you sold two watches to fund it-which ones?  I remember you had a two tone BB.. did you sell that?


----------



## danielG

Chinese Warrior said:


> Thank u, babe! I love to mix metals so a two tone makes the most sense to me. This is my typical left hand.. and my gold buckle Ferragamo wants to play too...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2768651



usually i am not an fan of two tone. i don´t like gold on a watch. but this one is pretty cool on your wrist. so nice .... congrats !!


----------



## wannabelyn

Gorgeous can't stop staring at it!


----------



## blumster

bb10lue said:


> I sold the two tone one long time ago as I grew out of love for 2 tones. I then brought a 28mm small BB with leather strap. I sold the 28mm BB and a ladies Santos for this watch, I guess that's a bye bye for all leather strap watches in my collection.
> 
> 
> My Instagram: bb10lue
> Fashion blogging newbie: www.the-b-que.com



Good to know- you made a fabulous choice!  I go back and forth between all steel or two tone bb.  I'm not sure if two tone seems dated looking- what do you think? Is it a current look?


----------



## blumster

bb10lue said:


> I grew out of love with the two tone look, I go either all SS or gold, it just looks so much more simple and classic.
> 
> 
> My Instagram: bb10lue
> Fashion blogging newbie: www.the-b-que.com



yes- I agree.  Two tone seems so busy to me and I HATE that they don't carry the gold links all the way around the underneath of the band- that drives me insane!!!!


----------



## alessia70

Tank Anglaise small


----------



## Bitten

alessia70 said:


> Tank Anglaise small



Gorgeous!!! So classic


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

alessia70 said:


> Tank Anglaise small


 
This is so gorgeous on your wrist.


----------



## alessia70

^^ thanks   all Cartier watches really look elegant


----------



## dster1

LovingDiamonds said:


> This is my newest addition - Cartier Santos Demoiselle small size with pink MOP dial.



This is so gorgeous! Do they still make the MOP dial? Would you mind sharing how much you paid for this?


----------



## LovingDiamonds

Hey there, it's so beautiful but unfortunately it's not in production anymore for the Demoiselle. I bought it via Chrono24 in like new condition, there are only very few out there and it was really hard to find one. I just looked and there is only one on eBay and one on Chrono24. Both cost about 3.000 to 3.500 $. I paid about the same, but I Love it so much! The MOP dial is perfect for this little feminine watch.


----------



## dster1

LovingDiamonds said:


> Hey there, it's so beautiful but unfortunately it's not in production anymore for the Demoiselle. I bought it via Chrono24 in like new condition, there are only very few out there and it was really hard to find one. I just looked and there is only one on eBay and one on Chrono24. Both cost about 3.000 to 3.500 $. I paid about the same, but I Love it so much! The MOP dial is perfect for this little feminine watch.



Thanks for the info! I see a pink MOP on chrono24. Is yours also pink?


----------



## LovingDiamonds

dster1 said:


> Thanks for the info! I see a pink MOP on chrono24. Is yours also pink?




Yes it is! In pictures it looks so strongly pink but in real life it's more of a very very soft rose/lilac mother of pearl pink. Very subtle - I was worried it would look too pink, as I never had seen it in real life before, but it is just stunning. Not really pink at all - if you use the search function for "Demoiselle pink" you should find the thread I opened back then when I got it. There are many more pictures that show the color pretty good.


----------



## dster1

LovingDiamonds said:


> Yes it is! In pictures it looks so strongly pink but in real life it's more of a very very soft rose/lilac mother of pearl pink. Very subtle - I was worried it would look too pink, as I never had seen it in real life before, but it is just stunning. Not really pink at all - if you use the search function for "Demoiselle pink" you should find the thread I opened back then when I got it. There are many more pictures that show the color pretty good.



Just checked it out! I was worried it'll be too pink. I love creamy light MOP. Is it lighter than the pics you posted?


----------



## LovingDiamonds

Mh...I think the pictures show it quite right. The color also depends on the lighting, in subtle light it´s more the creamy pastel/silvery color and in direct sunlight for example it is more plain cream rose pink. But I can assure you if you want a dial to be subtle and go with everything, it is. Because I don´t like colored dials at all, and this is so ... how can I describe it? - elegant und not in your face - just not like a white mop - it´s more beautful 
Hope that helps!


----------



## caannie

Two new arrivals. I couldn't decide between the white dial and the GMT so I got them both and thought, I'll just get rid of one once I decide. Now I still can't decide. The white is more dressy, the GMT more sporty.


Also, here's a couple of better pictures of my pink one, which is definitely a keeper!


----------



## dster1

LovingDiamonds said:


> Mh...I think the pictures show it quite right. The color also depends on the lighting, in subtle light it´s more the creamy pastel/silvery color and in direct sunlight for example it is more plain cream rose pink. But I can assure you if you want a dial to be subtle and go with everything, it is. Because I don´t like colored dials at all, and this is so ... how can I describe it? - elegant und not in your face - just not like a white mop - it´s more beautful
> Hope that helps!



Thank you! I think I'm going to go for it! I was considering the white dial until I saw a pic of yours here!


----------



## LovingDiamonds

dster1 said:


> Thank you! I think I'm going to go for it! I was considering the white dial until I saw a pic of yours here!



Yes do it - you won´t regret it!


----------



## Teddy1515

I just purchased a tank francaise and there is a sticker on the back that says "next aug 15."  It's also indicated on the box as the "m date" next to the serial number.

Did anyone else have something similar?  The SA told me that it's when the watch is up for service and when I do it next year, it's under warranty.  I thought service was only supposed to happen every 5 years so did they give me an old watch???  I also called the Cartier service line on their website and they said the boutiques don't have that sticker but maybe the authorized retailer I got it from leaves it there as a reminder to them to service the watch in case it sits too long.  Not necessarily mean the watch is old.

Thoughts?  Experiences?


----------



## LizCartierSA

Might not need a service, could just be a battery.  But yes you should get it serviced on warrenty.  And yes servicing every 5 years is correct


----------



## PennyD2911

Teddy1515 said:


> I just purchased a tank francaise and there is a sticker on the back that says "next aug 15."  It's also indicated on the box as the "m date" next to the serial number.
> 
> Did anyone else have something similar?  The SA told me that it's when the watch is up for service and when I do it next year, it's under warranty.  I thought service was only supposed to happen every 5 years so did they give me an old watch???  I also called the Cartier service line on their website and they said the boutiques don't have that sticker but maybe the authorized retailer I got it from leaves it there as a reminder to them to service the watch in case it sits too long.  Not necessarily mean the watch is old.
> 
> Thoughts?  Experiences?




Sounds like that may be the date for battery change. 


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## caannie

The service recommendation is every 5 years for mechanical watches (no battery) and every 2 years for quartz (battery) watches. Your sticker indicates you purchased a watch with a battery that should be replaced next year some time.


----------



## Teddy1515

Thanks so much for the replies!


----------



## dster1

Apologies for posting here, my post couldn't go through in the authenticate thread. Can anyone authenticate this cartier watch?

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=161456731598&alt=web


Thank you!


----------



## LovingDiamonds

dster1 said:


> Apologies for posting here, my post couldn't go through in the authenticate thread. Can anyone authenticate this cartier watch?
> 
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=161456731598&alt=web
> 
> 
> Thank you!




The watch looks perfectly fine to me. Exactly like mine, I compared it and think it's a genuine one. That would be a pretty good price also. 
Good luck!


----------



## dster1

LovingDiamonds said:


> The watch looks perfectly fine to me. Exactly like mine, I compared it and think it's a genuine one. That would be a pretty good price also.
> Good luck!



Thank you so much! Do you mind taking a look at this listing? The dial color looks a bit different but I think it may be the lighting.

http://m.ebay.com/itm/231259858133?_mwBanner=1


----------



## LovingDiamonds

This one's ok too. There dial only looks darker because of the lightning. No worries  Mine looks the same on dull or direct lightning.


----------



## dster1

LovingDiamonds said:


> This one's ok too. There dial only looks darker because of the lightning. No worries  Mine looks the same on dull or direct lightning.



Thank you so much!! I'm going to go for it!


----------



## nycmamaofone

Ladies, I need some help!! Which watch do you prefer and why? Left one is all steel with diamond markers and the right one is two tone (rose gold) with diamond markers. Thanks!


----------



## LovingDiamonds

Oh I saw this new tank Francaise version with diamonds just recently! It's so pretty - I would take the all steel one, just because I don't like two tone, especially not in the mainly matte steel Francaise.


----------



## thegirlys

LovingDiamonds said:


> Oh I saw this new tank Francaise version with diamonds just recently! It's so pretty - I would take the all steel one, just because I don't like two tone, especially not in the mainly matte steel Francaise.




Two tone tank francaise


----------



## alessia70

thegirlys said:


> Two tone tank francaise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2789256


Beautiful combo! Does the bracelet scratch the watch?


----------



## vruffoses

Hi,

Just bought the Tank Anglaise Medium SS. I already have a Rolex Lady-Datejust Pearlmaster so thought I would go for rectangualar shape this time but now I think I should have gone for the ballon bleu as it's more in style. Buyers Remorse !!!


----------



## LovingDiamonds

No! The Tank Anglaise is a beautiful watch and if you already have a round one, the Rectangular shape is a nice switch up. I love the Anglaise but of course if you are not happy, then maybe return it until you know what you really want?


----------



## wannabelyn

vruffoses said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just bought the Tank Anglaise Medium SS. I already have a Rolex Lady-Datejust Pearlmaster so thought I would go for rectangualar shape this time but now I think I should have gone for the ballon bleu as it's more in style. Buyers Remorse !!!




Aww can you exchange? Go for what looks better on you!


----------



## LovingDiamonds

I know this is crazy but I have added yet another watch to my collection last week 
Maybe some of you remember that I got a Tank Francaise midsize from my late grandmother and was worried to wear it everyday because of scratches...and then played with the thought to buy another TF to wear for everyday...but I opted for the Demoiselle instead and didn´t even think of getting the TF ladies size too. 
BUT then I saw this unbelievable bargain on ebay that you come across once in a million years and I just bought it - because you know...of course it is the same watch but it is different because of the pink MOP dial hehe 
So here it is: the pink Tank Francaise and I thought it would be fun to show them all three next to one another for size comparison. Also for those who like the Mop dial, it´s not exactly the same hue on the Demoiselle and the TF. 
I hope you like to see many pics - thanks for letting me share!


----------



## LulaDoesTheHula

LovingDiamonds said:


> I know this is crazy but I have added yet another watch to my collection last week
> Maybe some of you remember that I got a Tank Francaise midsize from my late grandmother and was worried to wear it everyday because of scratches...and then played with the thought to buy another TF to wear for everyday...but I opted for the Demoiselle instead and didn´t even think of getting the TF ladies size too.
> BUT then I saw this unbelievable bargain on ebay that you come across once in a million years and I just bought it - because you know...of course it is the same watch but it is different because of the pink MOP dial hehe
> So here it is: the pink Tank Francaise and I thought it would be fun to show them all three next to one another for size comparison. Also for those who like the Mop dial, it´s not exactly the same hue on the Demoiselle and the TF.
> I hope you like to see many pics - thanks for letting me share!



Gorgeous collection!


----------



## vruffoses

LovingDiamonds said:


> No! The Tank Anglaise is a beautiful watch and if you already have a round one, the Rectangular shape is a nice switch up. I love the Anglaise but of course if you are not happy, then maybe return it until you know what you really want?



Wish I could but Ive already worn it for a week and it already has slight scratches


----------



## simplyhappy

LovingDiamonds said:


> I know this is crazy but I have added yet another watch to my collection last week
> 
> I hope you like to see many pics - thanks for letting me share!



Aww congratulations! They are all so pretty and unique for you!


----------



## thegirlys

alessia70 said:


> Beautiful combo! Does the bracelet scratch the watch?


Thank you so much.     Haven't noticed any significant scratching, but Bracelet is fairly new (50 birthday present) and watch is about 16 years old.   So I'm more concerned about my bracelet lol!!


----------



## alessia70

vruffoses said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just bought the Tank Anglaise Medium SS. I already have a Rolex Lady-Datejust Pearlmaster so thought I would go for rectangualar shape this time but now I think I should have gone for the ballon bleu as it's more in style. Buyers Remorse !!!


don't say that! it's gorgeous and a rectangular face is much more cartier than a round face!


----------



## miyale30

caannie said:


> Roadster with purple Mother of pearl dial with two bands. Loving this watch. Switching out the bands so easily is just... cool.




Your watch is such a beautiful shade of purple! I've had my S/S Roadster for about 4 years now and I still love it. I wish I could find a purple strap like yours.


----------



## miyale30

caannie said:


> Something new!   Next purchase is going to be an 18K/SS Ballon Bleu!




Beautiful!


----------



## LulaDoesTheHula

alessia70 said:


> don't say that! it's gorgeous and a rectangular face is much more cartier than a round face!



I agree. Much prefer this style.


----------



## vruffoses

alessia70 said:


> don't say that! it's gorgeous and a rectangular face is much more cartier than a round face!



thanks...thats what my husband told me..he is the one who chose it for me. I do like it but it was a rush buy thats why I had second thoughts.
..


----------



## Jenks

Addicted2Hermes said:


> The Roadster Chrono was a 21st present from my parents. And the La Dona was a present from my hubby when we got married last year. Both are very sentimental to me&#127873;


Hi Addicted2Hermes, I love your Roadster Chrono.  It's gorgeous!!  I've been wanting to purchase a roadster for awhile but am not sure where I should purchase one where 
I would get the best price,  would you mind giving me the details on yours and any thoughts on where I should go to purchase one, on-line or otherwise.  I'm new to the forum so forgive me if I have posted or contacted you incorrectly.  Thank you in advance


----------



## dannii

My de santos galbee watch. I love how it's a classic piece and I seem to get lots of compliments for it too


----------



## Kiti

I bought myself a vintage Cartier Must de 21... My mom has had the same model for years and years, still uses it, and I just felt like buying it also


----------



## CrackBerryCream

I got this Santos Galbee in the small version with automatic movement. From the markings it seems to be made in February 1995... Since I bought it on eBay and didn't have the chance to go to a boutique yet I can't be 100% sure that it's auth, but I guess it is... if anyone can offer me their opinion I'd be very happy


----------



## rose26

No idea about authenticity but this is a gorgeous watch!! Love it


----------



## CrackBerryCream

LizCartierSA said:


> Are those numbers underneath the serial?



If you mean the numbers that are very hard to read, then yes. The 1170902 is the number of the model.


----------



## horse17

hja said:


> Oops...here is the picture


that is beautiful...Im in the market for one, can you tell me which style this is?..and the pricepoint?
thx!


----------



## hja

horse17 said:


> that is beautiful...Im in the market for one, can you tell me which style this is?..and the pricepoint?
> thx!



Thank you  Mine is the Cartier Tank Solo. I bought it in March for about USD2900 (converted from Malaysian currency) it is a very versatile watch-I hope you find yours soon.


----------



## annielana

Here's mine!


----------



## bougainvillier

annielana said:


> View attachment 2812624
> 
> Here's mine!



Wow, divine! Thanks for sharing. Are they all rose gold?


----------



## annielana

bougainvillier said:


> Wow, divine! Thanks for sharing. Are they all rose gold?




Yes


----------



## Chinese Warrior

annielana said:


> View attachment 2812624
> 
> Here's mine!




Gorgeous!!


----------



## OnlyloveH

annielana said:


> View attachment 2812624
> 
> Here's mine!




Your watch plus your bracelet are all gorgeous &#128525;&#128525;


----------



## ceb72

My Cartier Pasha C Midsize automatic.


----------



## tatsu_k

ladies, so i just have a question. I got Cartier watch as a gift from my BF some time ago, it was bought not in the Carter store but had a box and a booklet. I was just worrying so it would not turn out to be authentic for some reason. So i brought it to Cartier NYC store and said i want it to be cleaned with steam. I assumed if the watch was not good, they would refuse the service. The lady took the watch, looked at the back with the magnifying glass, wrote something in the journal, then took it to the back room and brought it back in 15 minutes steamed, smiled and said enjoy.  

Does that mean that it is 100% good? the thought just keeps bothering me. I do love the watch a lot.


----------



## LulaDoesTheHula

tatsu_k said:


> ladies, so i just have a question. I got Cartier watch as a gift from my BF some time ago, it was bought not in the Carter store but had a box and a booklet. I was just worrying so it would not turn out to be authentic for some reason. So i brought it to Cartier NYC store and said i want it to be cleaned with steam. I assumed if the watch was not good, they would refuse the service. The lady took the watch, looked at the back with the magnifying glass, wrote something in the journal, then took it to the back room and brought it back in 15 minutes steamed, smiled and said enjoy.
> 
> Does that mean that it is 100% good? the thought just keeps bothering me. I do love the watch a lot.



I would think that she would have told you if it wasn't authentic.


----------



## Chinese Warrior

tatsu_k said:


> ladies, so i just have a question. I got Cartier watch as a gift from my BF some time ago, it was bought not in the Carter store but had a box and a booklet. I was just worrying so it would not turn out to be authentic for some reason. So i brought it to Cartier NYC store and said i want it to be cleaned with steam. I assumed if the watch was not good, they would refuse the service. The lady took the watch, looked at the back with the magnifying glass, wrote something in the journal, then took it to the back room and brought it back in 15 minutes steamed, smiled and said enjoy.
> 
> Does that mean that it is 100% good? the thought just keeps bothering me. I do love the watch a lot.




Absolutely! I am positive that she will refuse to service the watch if she had the slightest doubt of its authenticity. Like she said, enjoy the watch!


----------



## LovingDiamonds

annielana said:


> View attachment 2812624
> 
> Here's mine!


Wow your ballon bleu is tdf! I´m usually not into gold or leather straps but this one looks just stunning - I think I might consider it one day...


----------



## annielana

LovingDiamonds said:


> Wow your ballon bleu is tdf! I´m usually not into gold or leather straps but this one looks just stunning - I think I might consider it one day...



 Thank youuu!


----------



## CrackBerryCream

tatsu_k said:


> ladies, so i just have a question. I got Cartier watch as a gift from my BF some time ago, it was bought not in the Carter store but had a box and a booklet. I was just worrying so it would not turn out to be authentic for some reason. So i brought it to Cartier NYC store and said i want it to be cleaned with steam. I assumed if the watch was not good, they would refuse the service. The lady took the watch, looked at the back with the magnifying glass, wrote something in the journal, then took it to the back room and brought it back in 15 minutes steamed, smiled and said enjoy.
> 
> Does that mean that it is 100% good? the thought just keeps bothering me. I do love the watch a lot.




I was in a similar situation (bought a vintage Santos Galbee on eBay, see pic attached if anyone remembers) and wanted to bring it in to check if it's waterproof... turns out the watch had a full service one year ago, no more worrying about authenticity. I only got to now that the strap is very worn and might break at some point, but I still think I got a great bargain

anyway, Cartier states on their website that they would not service a watch that is not authentic, so enjoy your authentic Cartier watch!


----------



## aerinha

annielana said:


> View attachment 2812624
> 
> Here's mine!


That is beautiful.  I have the all stainless BB and didn't think I cared for it in other metal colors, but the rose with the purple strap and the diamond markers is so different I can't stop staring at it.  Love it!


----------



## annielana

aerinha said:


> That is beautiful.  I have the all stainless BB and didn't think I cared for it in other metal colors, but the rose with the purple strap and the diamond markers is so different I can't stop staring at it.  Love it!



i know right? purple and rose gold go so well tgt!


----------



## alessia70

annielana said:


> View attachment 2812624
> 
> Here's mine!


what a gorgeous set!

and really good photographing btw


----------



## aerinha

annielana said:


> i know right? purple and rose gold go so well tgt!



Amethyst in rose gold is gorgeous, something about the two colors just works.  Watch envy!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Panthère VLC (Vendôme Louis Cartier) quartz watches.  Steel with one row of 18kt gold.  Large and small sizes.


----------



## StylishFarmer

annielana said:


> View attachment 2812624
> 
> Here's mine!




Gorgeous!


----------



## StylishFarmer

vruffoses said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just bought the Tank Anglaise Medium SS. I already have a Rolex Lady-Datejust Pearlmaster so thought I would go for rectangualar shape this time but now I think I should have gone for the ballon bleu as it's more in style. Buyers Remorse !!!



Oh this is GORGEOUS! Looks great on your wrist too. No buyers remorse!!! It's wonderful


----------



## StylishFarmer

LovingDiamonds said:


> I know this is crazy but I have added yet another watch to my collection last week
> Maybe some of you remember that I got a Tank Francaise midsize from my late grandmother and was worried to wear it everyday because of scratches...and then played with the thought to buy another TF to wear for everyday...but I opted for the Demoiselle instead and didn´t even think of getting the TF ladies size too.
> BUT then I saw this unbelievable bargain on ebay that you come across once in a million years and I just bought it - because you know...of course it is the same watch but it is different because of the pink MOP dial hehe
> So here it is: the pink Tank Francaise and I thought it would be fun to show them all three next to one another for size comparison. Also for those who like the Mop dial, it´s not exactly the same hue on the Demoiselle and the TF.
> I hope you like to see many pics - thanks for letting me share!




No such thing as too many Cartier watches. &#128521;


----------



## StylishFarmer

vruffoses said:


> Wish I could but Ive already worn it for a week and it already has slight scratches





Have you seen the photos of my watches? I wear mine all day and only take it off to shower or go to sleep. I do EVERYTHING - all house work, gardening, kids stuff and yes, farm work too. I have lost count of the number of times I've knocked my watch. Considering all this, my watches look great! Yours will too.


----------



## uhpharm01

dhee_un said:


> Pink Santos 100
> View attachment 2321916



Nice watch


----------



## uhpharm01

Assya said:


> Just my Tank Francaise SS (midsize) with my vintage silver enamel bracelet (the colour of enamel is the same as of the face of the watch so I wear them together a lot)
> 
> don't go too well with yellow brass hardware on my purse but I like it anyway (hope to get gold Cartier watch one day... dreams, dreams...)



Gorgerous watch


----------



## uhpharm01

Can anyone here post photos of their cartier tank francaise (sp?) in the large size in the stainless steel or the two tone ? I can't decide between these two ? 

Thank you


----------



## phillj12

LovingDiamonds said:


> I know this is crazy but I have added yet another watch to my collection last week
> 
> Maybe some of you remember that I got a Tank Francaise midsize from my late grandmother and was worried to wear it everyday because of scratches...and then played with the thought to buy another TF to wear for everyday...but I opted for the Demoiselle instead and didn´t even think of getting the TF ladies size too.
> 
> BUT then I saw this unbelievable bargain on ebay that you come across once in a million years and I just bought it - because you know...of course it is the same watch but it is different because of the pink MOP dial hehe
> 
> So here it is: the pink Tank Francaise and I thought it would be fun to show them all three next to one another for size comparison. Also for those who like the Mop dial, it´s not exactly the same hue on the Demoiselle and the TF.
> 
> I hope you like to see many pics - thanks for letting me share!




Yay! Love that Tank! I have it too (watch twins)...my DH surprised me with it for our first anniversary almost 10 years ago! I've only seen one other person with the pink face like this!


----------



## LovingDiamonds

phillj12 said:


> Yay! Love that Tank! I have it too (watch twins)...my DH surprised me with it for our first anniversary almost 10 years ago! I've only seen one other person with the pink face like this!


Cool!  
The pink MOP is sooooooo beautiful, I just love it and it makes this watch even more special, because there are not so many around...


----------



## A Class Act

My Tank Louis


----------



## MorgainePauline

A Class Act said:


> My Tank Louis



Oh, I like this a lot! It is a wonderful and classy watch.


----------



## krawford

A Class Act said:


> My Tank Louis



Perfection!!


----------



## KristyDarling

A Class Act said:


> My Tank Louis



It's gorgeous!! Le sigh. This is my HG watch. One can dream!!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Today is my lucky day! Got my second Cartier by fluke. It belonged to my MIL, hubby did not care for it so I am the new (lucky) owner! thanks to the previous poster, I know it is a Tank Louis.


----------



## OKComputer

I'm sure you guys have seen this before, but posting anyways. Two-tone, 36mm BB.


----------



## nycmamaofone

Two tone (Rose gold and steel) Tank with diamond markers


----------



## caps24

OKComputer said:


> I'm sure you guys have seen this before, but posting anyways. Two-tone, 36mm BB.



Absolutely stunning! Fits your wrist perfectly!


----------



## OKComputer

caps24 said:


> Absolutely stunning! Fits your wrist perfectly!



Thanks so much, caps24! I absolutely adore it.


----------



## krawford

OKComputer said:


> I'm sure you guys have seen this before, but posting anyways. Two-tone, 36mm BB.


 Always good to see that watch!!!


----------



## uhpharm01

OKComputer said:


> I'm sure you guys have seen this before, but posting anyways. Two-tone, 36mm BB.



That's beautiful. It's perfect b


----------



## StylishFarmer

Gorgeous watches, ladies! I'm trying to really love a new cartier but I'm still loving my Two tone roadster, two years on.


----------



## StylishFarmer

Chinese Warrior said:


> Today is my lucky day! Got my second Cartier by fluke. It belonged to my MIL, hubby did not care for it so I am the new (lucky) owner! thanks to the previous poster, I know it is a Tank Louis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2917510






Lucky lady! Now this IS a timeless watch. 

But... I'd like to know more about your cushion. Details?


----------



## OKComputer

StylishFarmer said:


> Lucky lady! Now this IS a timeless watch.
> 
> But... I'd like to know more about your cushion. Details?



Nvm! I agree, it's super striking!


----------



## OKComputer

Thanks, Krawford and uhpharm!


----------



## Thingofbeauty

OKComputer said:


> I'm sure you guys have seen this before, but posting anyways. Two-tone, 36mm BB.


You watch is lovely and suits you but TELL ME ABOUT YOUR RING! It is soooo pretty!


----------



## StylishFarmer

Thingofbeauty said:


> You watch is lovely and suits you but TELL ME ABOUT YOUR RING! It is soooo pretty!



Yes!!!! Do tell!


----------



## uhpharm01

OKComputer said:


> I'm sure you guys have seen this before, but posting anyways. Two-tone, 36mm BB.



What kind of diamond cut is your wedding ring?
TIA


----------



## OKComputer

Thanks guys!! It's a 2.5ct K VVS2 antique cushion, set in rg with platinum pave prongs 

It's actually my ring upgrade, once I realized I absolutely love antique stones. My original 1.5ct modern round diamond is now set in a pendant.


----------



## Chinese Warrior

StylishFarmer said:


> Lucky lady! Now this IS a timeless watch.
> 
> 
> 
> But... I'd like to know more about your cushion. Details?




Hahah! Sure, it's from Dos Gatos (two cats), a home furnishing store in southern Spain. I believe they have an online store.


----------



## Chinese Warrior

OKComputer said:


> I'm sure you guys have seen this before, but posting anyways. Two-tone, 36mm BB.




Ooh...that watch looks divine on u!


----------



## blueKiwi

rockyp said:


> Thanks for your lovely comments ladies. Yes, it is the medium as I like larger watches but don't think I would wear a men's watch every day. I love seeing all these pics!


Hello RockyP, I just saw your picture and I had to make an account and ask you about your beautiful bracelet.   What brand is it?  I love it!
Thanks in advance......


----------



## deltalady

I just got my first Cartier timepiece! A little birthday gift to myself. Here's my vintage Cartier Santos octagon two-tone.


----------



## MyLuxuryDiary

very pretty! Happy Birthday


----------



## deltalady

MyLuxuryDiary said:


> very pretty! Happy Birthday



Thank you!


----------



## SugerFree7

Hi 
This is my first post here ... I'm a big fan of watches and recently I got my hands on Cartier Ballon Bleu large automatic SS and I'm in love &#128525; with it every sec of every minute of every hour .... Can't get enough compliments wearing it any time of the day . Although I own a Rolex datejust and submariner but BB has its special influence on me .. It's a combination of a jewelry and a timepiece which only Cartier can manage to do ... Simple yet elegant timepiece ... It was launched late 2007 and yet it's the best selling line of Cartier watches and that tells you a lot &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## deltalady

Hey Cartier watch owners, this may be a silly question, but will Cartier service one of their watches that was bought second-hand? I'm curious as I recently bought a vintage Santos.


----------



## Christofle

deltalady said:


> Hey Cartier watch owners, this may be a silly question, but will Cartier service one of their watches that was bought second-hand? I'm curious as I recently bought a vintage Santos.



Of course! (you can choose to either have it serviced at Cartier or independently, whichever you prefer).


----------



## Luxelifemomma

deltalady said:


> Hey Cartier watch owners, this may be a silly question, but will Cartier service one of their watches that was bought second-hand? I'm curious as I recently bought a vintage Santos.



Definitely! It's 455 if it's a Quartz and 570 if automatic. It takes a couple weeks  They'll Polish it though and it looks brand new!


----------



## deltalady

Christofle said:


> Of course! (you can choose to either have it serviced at Cartier or independently, whichever you prefer).











Luxelifemomma said:


> Definitely! It's 455 if it's a Quartz and 570 if automatic. It takes a couple weeks  They'll Polish it though and it looks brand new!



Thank you ladies! I felt silly for asking but I didn't want to assume.


----------



## Christofle

deltalady said:


> Thank you ladies! I felt silly for asking but I didn't want to assume.



455 for quartz? I think I'm seeing how the class action lawsuit came to be xD


----------



## elena.vasquez

OKComputer said:


> I'm sure you guys have seen this before, but posting anyways. Two-tone, 36mm BB.



I have the same watch. Best investment ever! I wear it every single day!!!


----------



## Puttin On Ayers

Luxelifemomma said:


> Definitely! It's 455 if it's a Quartz and 570 if automatic. It takes a couple weeks  They'll Polish it though and it looks brand new!


 Yes but you can also choose to have it serviced in house. We have a high volume store that is an "Authorized Dealer" for many high end brands and they have and in house watch maker. So if it just needs regular service and not an overhaul it is about 1/2 price than sending it to Cartier. They give you both options.  Shop around!


----------



## Puttin On Ayers

Hello all I just found this thread and  watches are my first love even before shhhhh handbags  Here is my tiny Cartier collection. I love that you can change the Roadster bands. That is collection on its own. Plus the Ballon Bleu is my new fav. Thank you for letting me share.


----------



## Luxelifemomma

Puttin On Ayers said:


> Yes but you can also choose to have it serviced in house. We have a high volume store that is an "Authorized Dealer" for many high end brands and they have and in house watch maker. So if it just needs regular service and not an overhaul it is about 1/2 price than sending it to Cartier. They give you both options.  Shop around!



I've never heard of this. Cartier offers different services as well, one is about half of what I said but for certain scenarios. The more expensive one should be done about 5 years  I personally like doing it cuz I like getting my watched polished. But that's just me


----------



## princess621

Puttin On Ayers said:


> Hello all I just found this thread and  watches are my first love even before shhhhh handbags  Here is my tiny Cartier collection. I love that you can change the Roadster bands. That is collection on its own. Plus the Ballon Bleu is my new fav. Thank you for letting me share.




Love your balloon bleu! [emoji2][emoji7]


----------



## sweetweekness

What size is this watch? Beautiful on you!


----------



## sweetweekness

I need help deciding on size for BB watch. I have a 5.75 in wrist. I am trying to decide on 36 or 42mm in SS and yellow gold. As a woman is the 42 too big??? I love the big size but am afraid may be too much only smaller wrist. Opinions??


----------



## sweetweekness

@OKcomputer how big are your wrist. I am trying to decide between the the 36 and 42mm. Looks great on you!


----------



## Luxelifemomma

sweetweekness said:


> I need help deciding on size for BB watch. I have a 5.75 in wrist. I am trying to decide on 36 or 42mm in SS and yellow gold. As a woman is the 42 too big??? I love the big size but am afraid may be too much only smaller wrist. Opinions??



Lots of my friends have tiny wrists and have 42s  looks cute. I have a 36 but I wanted something more professional looking for work.


----------



## sweetweekness

Luxelifemomma said:


> Lots of my friends have tiny wrists and have 42s  looks cute. I have a 36 but I wanted something more professional looking for work.



I wear a suit most days and thought the 36mm may be more professional as well. Also seems 36mm can be worn a little looser. 42 is heavier and probably needs to worn tighter? 

Also thought for layering with bracelets and bangles 36 is better? 

But I do love the 42!!!  Argh what to do!!!!!


----------



## sweetweekness

OKComputer said:


> I'm sure you guys have seen this before, but posting anyways. Two-tone, 36mm BB.



@OKcomputer how big are your wrist. I am trying to decide between the the 36 and 42mm. Looks great on you!


----------



## OKComputer

sweetweekness said:


> @OKcomputer how big are your wrist. I am trying to decide between the the 36 and 42mm. Looks great on you!



It's just under 6.5". The 42 is pretty heavy, I think 36 is just the right amount of presence.


----------



## sweetweekness

OKComputer said:


> It's just under 6.5". The 42 is pretty heavy, I think 36 is just the right amount of presence.



Thank you! I think I will go for the 36mm.  Will post picture when I have it.


----------



## EMDOC

I just bought Tank Solo for my husband. I felt bad being the only one with all the Cartier.


----------



## sweetweekness

Has anyone purchased Cartier from authenticwatches.com?
Their prices are better but no warranty card. Just want to know if it's ok to buy from them?


----------



## Luxelifemomma

sweetweekness said:


> I wear a suit most days and thought the 36mm may be more professional as well. Also seems 36mm can be worn a little looser. 42 is heavier and probably needs to worn tighter?
> 
> Also thought for layering with bracelets and bangles 36 is better?
> 
> But I do love the 42!!!  Argh what to do!!!!!



Yeah I love my 36 in my suit. I don't think the 42 is as professional, it's def more fun though! Do you have pictures of each?


----------



## Puttin On Ayers

sweetweekness said:


> Has anyone purchased Cartier from authenticwatches.com?
> Their prices are better but no warranty card. Just want to know if it's ok to buy from them?


 I haven't bought from them but have from A and E (http://www.aandewatches.com) that are in the "To the trade" Jewelry Mart in San Francisco. The issue with all of the Non "Authorized Dealers" is that you will not get a Cartier warranty. However you can still have the watch serviced or inspected by Cartier and if you buy new register the watch with them. I've looked at the site you mentioned over the years but always found a better deal elsewhere. When you get over a certain dollar amount all of them will make a deal for cash.


----------



## sweetweekness

Puttin On Ayers said:


> I haven't bought from them but have from A and E (http://www.aandewatches.com) that are in the "To the trade" Jewelry Mart in San Francisco. The issue with all of the Non "Authorized Dealers" is that you will not get a Cartier warranty. However you can still have the watch serviced or inspected by Cartier and if you buy new register the watch with them. I've looked at the site you mentioned over the years but always found a better deal elsewhere. When you get over a certain dollar amount all of them will make a deal for cash.



Thanks for ur response.  I just looked at the 42mm Cartier bb on the site you suggested. The watch they are showing - SS/YG - doesn't have a date aperture which the 42mm should have. So not sure how legit this site is. Also there price is higher than autheticwatches.com. 
So hard to know who to trust other than AD or Cartier store.


----------



## Puttin On Ayers

sweetweekness said:


> Thanks for ur response.  I just looked at the 42mm Cartier bb on the site you suggested. The watch they are showing - SS/YG - doesn't have a date aperture which the 42mm should have. So not sure how legit this site is. Also there price is higher than autheticwatches.com.
> So hard to know who to trust other than AD or Cartier store.


I just called the store and they noticed that the same picture is up for car211 and car212. They said they would fix it in the morning and it was a stock photo. I also asked about price matching the other site and they said they check it out. I have no knowledge of the other site but I have shopped in this store for years. They are a legitimate watch store in the San Francisco Jewelry Mart. Just new to the website thing Buy where you can get the best deal.


----------



## sweetweekness

beachy10 said:


> My Cartier Tank.



Beautiful! What size is this?


----------



## sweetweekness

DonnaK483 said:


> Here's mine. Medium 2 tone BB with rose gold and pink mother of pearl dial.
> 
> View attachment 1840103
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1840104



Love this watch! Just trying to figure out where to buy for a good deal. May I ask where you purchased? TIA


----------



## dkli14

sweetweekness said:


> Love this watch! Just trying to figure out where to buy for a good deal. May I ask where you purchased? TIA




Hi sweetweekness!  I got mine from Cartier boutique in Paris while I was there on vacation back in 2012. It's cheaper there after factoring in the VAT refund. I saw your previous posts and my wrist is 5.5cm for reference and this is the 36mm.


----------



## sweetweekness

DonnaK483 said:


> Hi sweetweekness!  I got mine from Cartier boutique in Paris while I was there on vacation back in 2012. It's cheaper there after factoring in the VAT refund. I saw your previous posts and my wrist is 5.5cm for reference and this is the 36mm.



Thank you for the response. Heading to Europe in June so will try n pick up there. Strong dollar right now will help even more. 

Just bought the 36.6mm BB in SS/YG and got a pretty good deal - 19% off - new with warranty card - happy &#128512;


----------



## sweetweekness

DonnaK483 said:


> Hi sweetweekness!  I got mine from Cartier boutique in Paris while I was there on vacation back in 2012. It's cheaper there after factoring in the VAT refund. I saw your previous posts and my wrist is 5.5cm for reference and this is the 36mm.



I got confused - thought yours was diff watch as I had enquired about a tank from someone. 
So I did get the same as you but here in the states - 19% of list plus no sales tax which is 8.25% for me.


----------



## CoffeePrincess

Does anyone here have a Cartier Tank Americaine or Tortue? If so, would love to hear your thoughts on the style, wearability, how it has held up over time. TIA!


----------



## rmwinn

sweetweekness said:


> I got confused - thought yours was diff watch as I had enquired about a tank from someone.
> So I did get the same as you but here in the states - 19% of list plus no sales tax which is 8.25% for me.


@sweetweakness that sounds like an amazing deal.  I am currently looking at the two tone BB. Mind sharing the site or store you worked with?


----------



## shiningjewel

sweetweekness said:


> Has anyone purchased Cartier from authenticwatches.com?
> Their prices are better but no warranty card. Just want to know if it's ok to buy from them?


I also checked authenticwatches.com and jomashop.com for cartier watches. Their prices were so tempting, but the reviews about their after services were SO horrible. Some people had small claims court waiting for AW store.  After reading so many cases of bad reviews about their services, i decided to go to my local AD jeweler for my 1st cartier watch 

I'm still indecisive between small tank solo or tank anglaise. I love tank solo, the modern look, but the anglaise looks more luxury feeling :giggles: 

 Btw, i'm mid 40, and this watch will be my special occasion piece. Any one has suggestions bewteen Small tank solo and small tank anglaise?


----------



## uhpharm01

shiningjewel said:


> I also checked authenticwatches.com and jomashop.com for cartier watches. Their prices were so tempting, but the reviews about their after services were SO horrible. Some people had small claims court waiting for AW store.  After reading so many cases of bad reviews about their services, i decided to go to my local AD jeweler for my 1st cartier watch
> 
> I'm still indecisive between small tank solo or tank anglaise. I love tank solo, the modern look, but the anglaise looks more luxury feeling :giggles:
> 
> Btw, i'm mid 40, and this watch will be my special occasion piece. Any one has suggestions bewteen Small tank solo and small tank anglaise?



I'm so glad that you made this post. Now I know not to buy from them.


----------



## Brill mum

Hello,

I'm so pleased!! I had an appointment today at Collector's Square in Paris to look at a Cartier Tank Francaise medium.... And went home with it! At less than half the current retail price and only 4 years old I think that's a pretty good bargain, too!


----------



## Brill mum

Hello,

I'm so pleased!! I had an appointment today at Collector's Square in Paris to look at a Cartier Tank Francaise medium.... And went home with it! At less than half the current retail price and only 4 years old I think that's a pretty good bargain, too!


----------



## Puttin On Ayers

Brill mum said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm so pleased!! I had an appointment today at Collector's Square in Paris to look at a Cartier Tank Francaise medium.... And went home with it! At less than half the current retail price and only 4 years old I think that's a pretty good bargain, too!


 Very nice and such a classic


----------



## deltalady

Brill mum said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm so pleased!! I had an appointment today at Collector's Square in Paris to look at a Cartier Tank Francaise medium.... And went home with it! At less than half the current retail price and only 4 years old I think that's a pretty good bargain, too!



Lovely!


----------



## sweetweekness

Finally got my BB in gold and stainless 36.6mm. 
I love the watch but not sure I'm in love with it on my wrist. Wish it was a little bigger but 42mm was too much. 
What do you all think??
Actually looks bigger in pic than on my wrist.


----------



## freshie2096

sweetweekness said:


> Finally got my BB in gold and stainless 36.6mm.
> I love the watch but not sure I'm in love with it on my wrist. Wish it was a little bigger but 42mm was too much.
> What do you all think??
> Actually looks bigger in pic than on my wrist.


I think it looks really nice on your wrist, not too big nor too small. 
Congrats!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

sweetweekness said:


> Finally got my BB in gold and stainless 36.6mm.
> 
> I love the watch but not sure I'm in love with it on my wrist. Wish it was a little bigger but 42mm was too much.
> 
> What do you all think??
> 
> Actually looks bigger in pic than on my wrist.




It looks perfect on u! I went through the exact same sentiments with my 2 tone tank francaise. It looks bigger in pictures and I wished it looked bigger in real life. Fast forward a year later, I am totally contented with how it looks. In any case, is there a return period  ?


----------



## smom

Adding my vintage Cartier to the mix. This is the first watch I ever remember knowing as my mom wore it all the time. My dad got it for her around the time I was born on their first trip to Paris together. It was a huge luxury for them and due to the sentimental value, my mom never gave in all those years I was begging her to just give it to me. lol. Even when my wrists were too small for this strap I poked holes though the leather so I could wear it... When I got my first job out of school, the first thing I got myself after saving up money was a Tank Solo so I could be just like my mom. A Roadster and other luxury watches later, mom finally lets go and hands down to me this beauty&#9825;. The value I attach to this watch is priceless and I cannot believe that 30+ years later the automatic movement it still going strong! Cartier pieces are most definitely timeless.


----------



## smom

duplicate. *sorry*!


----------



## deltalady

smom said:


> Adding my vintage Cartier to the mix. This is the first watch I ever remember knowing as my mom wore it all the time. My dad got it for her around the time I was born on their first trip to Paris together. It was a huge luxury for them and due to the sentimental value, my mom never gave in all those years I was begging her to just give it to me. lol. Even when my wrists were too small for this strap I poked holes though the leather so I could wear it... When I got my first job out of school, the first thing I got myself after saving up money was a Tank Solo so I could be just like my mom. A Roadster and other luxury watches later, mom finally lets go and hands down to me this beauty&#9825;. The value I attach to this watch is priceless and I cannot believe that 30+ years later the automatic movement it still going strong! Cartier pieces are most definitely timeless.



That is a beautiful story to go along with a beautiful watch!


----------



## LVoeletters

blumster said:


> Hi everyone!  I recently took the plunge and bought my dream tank francaise- I decided to go preowned because I'm still considering a 33 mm ballon bleu ( a woman can never have too many watches, right?)
> The watch looks brand new and I'm really in love!!
> Presenting my new to me Cartier Tank Francaise midsize!!!!


came back to drool over your watch! and your wedding set!


----------



## phillj12

sweetweekness said:


> Finally got my BB in gold and stainless 36.6mm.
> 
> I love the watch but not sure I'm in love with it on my wrist. Wish it was a little bigger but 42mm was too much.
> 
> What do you all think??
> 
> Actually looks bigger in pic than on my wrist.




I think this is STUNNING!! I do know what you mean because I had the same issue with my Rolex...looked bigger in photos than on my wrist, but next size up was TOO big. I think this looks fabulous on you and especially with the BB, I don't think it looks great oversized...big (like it looks on you) is the way to go. Congrats!


----------



## smom

deltalady said:


> That is a beautiful story to go along with a beautiful watch!



thanks deltalady! she's not as flashy as lots of other watches out there but definitely holds her own. &#128518;


----------



## Luxelifemomma

smom said:


> Adding my vintage Cartier to the mix. This is the first watch I ever remember knowing as my mom wore it all the time. My dad got it for her around the time I was born on their first trip to Paris together. It was a huge luxury for them and due to the sentimental value, my mom never gave in all those years I was begging her to just give it to me. lol. Even when my wrists were too small for this strap I poked holes though the leather so I could wear it... When I got my first job out of school, the first thing I got myself after saving up money was a Tank Solo so I could be just like my mom. A Roadster and other luxury watches later, mom finally lets go and hands down to me this beauty&#9825;. The value I attach to this watch is priceless and I cannot believe that 30+ years later the automatic movement it still going strong! Cartier pieces are most definitely timeless.



Lovely!!! Stories like that always make me smile!


----------



## sweetweekness

phillj12 said:


> I think this is STUNNING!! I do know what you mean because I had the same issue with my Rolex...looked bigger in photos than on my wrist, but next size up was TOO big. I think this looks fabulous on you and especially with the BB, I don't think it looks great oversized...big (like it looks on you) is the way to go. Congrats!



THANK YOU! Appreciating it more on day 2!!


----------



## sweetweekness

Chinese Warrior said:


> It looks perfect on u! I went through the exact same sentiments with my 2 tone tank francaise. It looks bigger in pictures and I wished it looked bigger in real life. Fast forward a year later, I am totally contented with how it looks. In any case, is there a return period  ?



THANK you!! Starting to fall in love with it on day two &#128524;


----------



## sweetweekness

freshie2096 said:


> I think it looks really nice on your wrist, not too big nor too small.
> Congrats!



Thank you!!! Liking more n more &#128522;


----------



## smom

Luxelifemomma said:


> Lovely!!! Stories like that always make me smile!



thank you


----------



## etk123

smom said:


> Adding my vintage Cartier to the mix. This is the first watch I ever remember knowing as my mom wore it all the time. My dad got it for her around the time I was born on their first trip to Paris together. It was a huge luxury for them and due to the sentimental value, my mom never gave in all those years I was begging her to just give it to me. lol. Even when my wrists were too small for this strap I poked holes though the leather so I could wear it... When I got my first job out of school, the first thing I got myself after saving up money was a Tank Solo so I could be just like my mom. A Roadster and other luxury watches later, mom finally lets go and hands down to me this beauty&#9825;. The value I attach to this watch is priceless and I cannot believe that 30+ years later the automatic movement it still going strong! Cartier pieces are most definitely timeless.



LOVE the watch and story! Looks great with your Love bracelet.


----------



## LiliO

I have the BB in pink gold and I absolutely love the 2 tone...sorry I didn't get it...and it looks fantastic on you.


----------



## shiningjewel

&#128517;


----------



## shiningjewel

smom said:


> Adding my vintage Cartier to the mix. This is the first watch I ever remember knowing as my mom wore it all the time. My dad got it for her around the time I was born on their first trip to Paris together. It was a huge luxury for them and due to the sentimental value, my mom never gave in all those years I was begging her to just give it to me. lol. Even when my wrists were too small for this strap I poked holes though the leather so I could wear it... When I got my first job out of school, the first thing I got myself after saving up money was a Tank Solo so I could be just like my mom. A Roadster and other luxury watches later, mom finally lets go and hands down to me this beauty&#9825;. The value I attach to this watch is priceless and I cannot believe that 30+ years later the automatic movement it still going strong! Cartier pieces are most definitely timeless.



Wow, 30 years? The watch is still so beautiful ~~ I'm going to get My 1st cater watch, Tank solo in SS tomorrow. Seeing the one in black leather, I feel confused again: SS or black strap? &#128517;


----------



## smom

etk123 said:


> LOVE the watch and story! Looks great with your Love bracelet.



thank you! how it looks w my Love is one of the many reasons that it is my go-to watch. 







shiningjewel said:


> Wow, 30 years? The watch is still so beautiful ~~ I'm going to get My 1st cater watch, Tank solo in SS tomorrow. Seeing the one in black leather, I feel confused again: SS or black strap? &#128517;



Yup 32 and counting! I got the Tank Solo with black strap (which is on loan to my mom at the moment.  haha) I dont think you can go wrong either way! Pls share what you get!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

My new Cartier Ronde Solo 36mm w/steel bracelet.


----------



## MyLuxuryDiary

^ very pretty congrats!!!


----------



## anniekins127

Not yet mine, but the watch I'm lusting after...tried it on yesterday. Do you all think it's appropriate for a woman in her mid-20s?


----------



## phillj12

anniekins127 said:


> Not yet mine, but the watch I'm lusting after...tried it on yesterday. Do you all think it's appropriate for a woman in her mid-20s?
> 
> View attachment 2978730




It's lovely! Why wouldn't it be appropriate? Looks great!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

MyLuxuryDiary said:


> ^ very pretty congrats!!!



Thank you!!


----------



## katrice9000

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> My new Cartier Ronde Solo 36mm w/steel bracelet.




I love this - so modern yet a classic.


----------



## shiningjewel

anniekins127 said:


> Not yet mine, but the watch I'm lusting after...tried it on yesterday. Do you all think it's appropriate for a woman in her mid-20s?
> 
> View attachment 2978730



It's pretty~ I love your bracelet too


----------



## shiningjewel

katrice9000 said:


> I love this - so modern yet a classic.



Yes, it looks very morden, yet so gorgeous


----------



## rmwinn

i ended up getting the 42mm steel BB! I am 5'9" and a size 8 so the larger size looked OK on my wrist...also, i like having the date on my watch (my understanding was that the smaller sizes dont have the date).

I bought it at Tourneau, an AD. I wasn't able to get a discount but did get them to eliminate the sales tax. I was in Virginia and told them I would be driving through Delaware the next day (which was true). Delaware has no sales tax so I could have bought it there instead if the VA store wouldn't budge on the tax, but they did! 

The other thing I liked about Tourneau was that in addition to the standard 2 year warranty, that they would cover the movement for an additional 3 years.  They also tried to sell an additional extended warranty but I dont think I'm going to do that...just get some good insurance


----------



## deltalady

My Santos has been getting a lot of wear while my Rolex has been getting serviced.


----------



## anniekins127

phillj12 said:


> It's lovely! Why wouldn't it be appropriate? Looks great!



I adore it, but it's very expensive (my own mother: "I've never worn a $2k+ watch in my entire life, you're nuts!!") and I don't want to come off as pretentious to my colleagues. I'm thinking of saving up for it for my 25th birthday in December.


----------



## anniekins127

shiningjewel said:


> It's pretty~ I love your bracelet too



Thank you very much! It's a very affordable little bracelet from Nadri. I've worn it for almost a year non-stop without taking it off and it's held up well. I was wondering if a gold bracelet might clash with the SS Cartier, but both myself and the SA loved it!


----------



## MyLuxuryDiary

anniekins127 said:


> I adore it, but it's very expensive (my own mother: "I've never worn a $2k+ watch in my entire life, you're nuts!!") and I don't want to come off as pretentious to my colleagues. I'm thinking of saving up for it for my 25th birthday in December.



My mother said this very same thing to me when i bought my BB 36 Automatic in SS at the ripe age of 21. I buy what I LOVE! I know i will wear that watch for the next 60+ years. It will still be just as fashionable and 4x more expensive! I have friends that have 10+ different MK watches that cost $300-400 a pieces. Everyone has a right to spend their money where they wish. But I would rather have one Cartier than 20 MKs! ( as you can see i feel quite strongly about this topic) hehe  Bottom line buy what YOU love not what someone else thinks you should.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

katrice9000 said:


> I love this - so modern yet a classic.



Thank you, *katrice9000*!!


----------



## smom

deltalady said:


> My Santos has been getting a lot of wear while my Rolex has been getting serviced.



gorgeous


----------



## deltalady

smom said:


> gorgeous



Thank you!


----------



## anniekins127

MyLuxuryDiary said:


> My mother said this very same thing to me when i bought my BB 36 Automatic in SS at the ripe age of 21. I buy what I LOVE! I know i will wear that watch for the next 60+ years. It will still be just as fashionable and 4x more expensive! I have friends that have 10+ different MK watches that cost $300-400 a pieces. Everyone has a right to spend their money where they wish. But I would rather have one Cartier than 20 MKs! ( as you can see i feel quite strongly about this topic) hehe  Bottom line buy what YOU love not what someone else thinks you should.




Thank you for your thoughtful post! I tend to feel the same way.


----------



## uhpharm01

I tried on the tank Francisca  in the medium and I just love this watch


----------



## Rami00

Ronde Solo


----------



## anniekins127

Rami00 said:


> Ronde Solo



Stunning with your Love!


----------



## phillj12

Rami00 said:


> Ronde Solo




Beautiful combo!


----------



## phillj12

anniekins127 said:


> Not yet mine, but the watch I'm lusting after...tried it on yesterday. Do you all think it's appropriate for a woman in her mid-20s?
> 
> View attachment 2978730




If you can save up for it and it won't be a hardship then I say go for it! A Cartier is timeless and you can wear it forever!! I have been wearing my tank francaise for 8 years straight!! I just recently got a Rolex but I still wear my Cartier too. It's so beautiful...I don't think you'll regret it. 

My mom never buys designer bags, but I do. It makes me happy and I can afford it so it doesn't bother me a bit that she doesn't have them. She has things she loves and values that I don't...to each their one.

Good luck!


----------



## spylove22

Rami00 said:


> Ronde Solo



I love this combo!


----------



## Rami00

anniekins127 said:


> Stunning with your Love!


 


phillj12 said:


> Beautiful combo!


 


spylove22 said:


> I love this combo!


 
Thank you


----------



## uhpharm01

I tried on the tank. I love it. This is the large size.


----------



## uhpharm01

Here's the medium that I tried on. This one looks best on me.  Looks better on them then
The Rolex.


----------



## caannie

Pasha Power Reserve, 18k bezel. It's a 38mm men's watch, and heavy, but I love it!


----------



## caannie

Another Pasha, I have a collection.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

My new-to-me Cartier Santos Galbee two-tone with moonphase, small model.


----------



## deltalady

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> My new-to-me Cartier Santos Galbee two-tone with moonphase, small model.



Beautiful!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

deltalady said:


> Beautiful!



Thank you!!


----------



## byrdistheword




----------



## byrdistheword




----------



## byrdistheword

New to the forum but we LOVE Cartier watches in our fam. Husband is a watch specialist at one of the two major auction houses in NYC and he specializes in Rolex, Cartier and Patek Philippe. His wedding band is Cartier


----------



## spoiledwify

Is this the mid size tank francaise or the large?


----------



## byrdistheword

spoiledwify said:


> Is this the mid size tank francaise or the large?




It is a small vintage piece (circa 1980). 18k solid yellow gold with original 18k deployant clasp. My husband got it for me a few years back. He likes the vintage pieces.


----------



## Jetsetmax

spoiledwify said:


> Is this the mid size tank francaise or the large?



Also that's a Tank Louis Cartier ...not a Tank Francaise.


----------



## CrackBerryCream

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> My new-to-me Cartier Santos Galbee two-tone with moonphase, small model.



Congrats! It's gorgeous, I love the Santos line


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

CrackBerryCream said:


> Congrats! It's gorgeous, I love the Santos line



Thank you, *CrackBerryCream*!!


----------



## spoiledwify

Jetsetmax said:


> Also that's a Tank Louis Cartier ...not a Tank Francaise.




Thanks looks the same for me lol!!


----------



## spoiledwify

I need your help ladies. Upon looking at everybody's Cartier  I'm wanting to add one on my collection  I'm leaning toward the tank francaise or the bb
Any input on those too style?


----------



## nycmamaofone

spoiledwify said:


> I need your help ladies. Upon looking at everybody's Cartier  I'm wanting to add one on my collection  I'm leaning toward the tank francaise or the bb
> Any input on those too style?




To me the BB looks more sporty (especially in the larger sizes) and the Tank looks more sophisticated/classy. I opted for the Tank and have not regretted it at all. [emoji7]


----------



## spoiledwify

nycmamaofone said:


> To me the BB looks more sporty (especially in the larger sizes) and the Tank looks more sophisticated/classy. I opted for the Tank and have not regretted it at all. [emoji7]




Thanks for the input I'm kind off leaning to the tank. But seeing the ladies with bb kind of make me indecisive. And most of my watch are Rolex. And round  and the bb is round too[emoji16]


----------



## anniekins127

spoiledwify said:


> Thanks for the input I'm kind off leaning to the tank. But seeing the ladies with bb kind of make me indecisive. And most of my watch are Rolex. And round  and the bb is round too[emoji16]




I think if most of your watches are already round then you should go for the Tank for diversity! Can't go wrong either way, though. [emoji4]


----------



## etk123

spoiledwify said:


> I need your help ladies. Upon looking at everybody's Cartier  I'm wanting to add one on my collection  I'm leaning toward the tank francaise or the bb
> Any input on those too style?



I love the BB! I would like to get a Tank someday, but BB was first for me. I think the smaller size BB is more elegant and ladylike, and the larger more sporty and casual but still looks great dressed up.


----------



## shiningjewel

Finally I got my Tank Solo SS small. Since the price went down and my AD gave me some discount, I got it with an amazing price. Here's my First cartier watch. Yeah ~~


----------



## anniekins127

shiningjewel said:


> Finally I got my Tank Solo SS small. Since the price went down and my AD gave me some discount, I got it with an amazing price. Here's my First cartier watch. Yeah ~~




Absolutely stunning!


----------



## etk123

shiningjewel said:


> Finally I got my Tank Solo SS small. Since the price went down and my AD gave me some discount, I got it with an amazing price. Here's my First cartier watch. Yeah ~~



So pretty, I love the shape!


----------



## spoiledwify

shiningjewel said:


> Finally I got my Tank Solo SS small. Since the price went down and my AD gave me some discount, I got it with an amazing price. Here's my First cartier watch. Yeah ~~




Very nice ! Do you mind how many % discount your AD GAVE YOU ? And how much it end up paying if you don't mind me asking ?? Now I'm thinking this might a nice piece to consider. Between the bb


----------



## spoiledwify

anniekins127 said:


> I think if most of your watches are already round then you should go for the Tank for diversity! Can't go wrong either way, though. [emoji4]




That's what I'm considering the first. Till I saw all the post that the ladies bb , guess I have to go to AD to try


----------



## Caz71

beachy10 said:


> My Cartier Tank.



Not a watch lover but if I won lotto Id buy one of these and the two Loves... cute watch&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## shiningjewel

anniekins127 said:


> Absolutely stunning!


Thank you


----------



## shiningjewel

etk123 said:


> So pretty, I love the shape!


Yes, i wanted a something other than a round watch~~


----------



## shiningjewel

spoiledwify said:


> Very nice ! Do you mind how many % discount your AD GAVE YOU ? And how much it end up paying if you don't mind me asking ?? Now I'm thinking this might a nice piece to consider. Between the bb


Well, my AD promised me 10% off before the price went down. The manager wasn't totally happy to give me with discounted price, but anyway he gave it to me for $2,400 (still almost 10% off ) Also My AD told me there will be no tax if I ship it to a friend who lives in a different state. And i did. So........, $2,400 even. That's all I paid


----------



## anniekins127

shiningjewel said:


> Well, my AD promised me 10% off before the price went down. The manager wasn't totally happy to give me with discounted price, but anyway he gave it to me for $2,400 (still almost 10% off ) Also My AD told me there will be no tax if I ship it to a friend who lives in a different state. And i did. So........, $2,400 even. That's all I paid



WOW, congrats! I asked at Tourneau when I was trying it on for the first time and the SA firmly said there was nothing she could do for me. I wasn't ready to slap down cash right then so I figured I might try harder when I go in to buy.


----------



## jennyf71

ahhhhhhh it's so pretty! i love it! i just started thinking about getting a nice grown up watch and this is my first choice... hopefully this year i could buy one! 



shiningjewel said:


> Finally I got my Tank Solo SS small. Since the price went down and my AD gave me some discount, I got it with an amazing price. Here's my First cartier watch. Yeah ~~


----------



## QueenDalia

My beautiful Ballon Bleu in 36 mm, white gold and diamond bezel, worn here with a Tiffany T bracelet in white gold.


----------



## anniekins127

jennyf71 said:


> ahhhhhhh it's so pretty! i love it! i just started thinking about getting a nice grown up watch and this is my first choice... hopefully this year i could buy one!




You and I are in the same boat!


----------



## anniekins127

QueenDalia said:


> My beautiful Ballon Bleu in 36 mm, white gold and diamond bezel, worn here with a Tiffany T bracelet in white gold.
> 
> View attachment 3011239




WOW, this watch is a show stopper! Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## QueenDalia

anniekins127 said:


> WOW, this watch is a show stopper! Absolutely beautiful.




Thank you so much. [emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## shiningjewel

^^


----------



## shiningjewel




----------



## shiningjewel

jennyf71 said:


> ahhhhhhh it's so pretty! i love it! i just started thinking about getting a nice grown up watch and this is my first choice... hopefully this year i could buy one!



Thank you~~ 
yes,  I think this is a great first watch to own. It also goes with both casual and dressy clothes


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Here is my Small tank solo - I love it to bits, it was a bday present from my DH


----------



## Cfon

Cartier YG Tank LC small with Love wed ring. Also, Roberto Coin Pois Moi.


----------



## Minus82

Two tone cartier ballon bleu


----------



## KristyDarling

Cfon said:


> Cartier YG Tank LC small with Love wed ring. Also, Roberto Coin Pois Moi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3012428


 This right here is my holy grail. I've been dreaming of this exact watch for YEARS. You are so lucky!! Enjoy this beautiful classic piece!


----------



## Luvshandbags

I love the Tank Solo, it's so classic and much more reasonable than the Tank Francaise. Besides I think it's not as common so that makes it even more special. Congrats!!! Looks beautiful on you.


----------



## Cfon

Roadster on black satin strap.


----------



## zhhy

caannie said:


> Another Pasha, I have a collection.



Nice Pasha, simple but nice!


----------



## Adai

Tank anglaise pink gold


----------



## Luxelifemomma

Adai said:


> View attachment 3019064
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tank anglaise pink gold



Lovely!!!


----------



## QueenDalia

Adai said:


> View attachment 3019064
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tank anglaise pink gold




Beautiful [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Adai

Thank u [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## shopoholica

Adai said:


> View attachment 3019064
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tank anglaise pink gold



So pretty! What is the bracelet next to your Tank? TIA!!


----------



## afm9965

Here is my 42mm Cartier Ballon Bleu in silver with a black face.

I fell in love with this watch after finding out that it exists, and I have never met another person who has it - I absolutely love it and I get many compliments on how unique it is, and how people love the black face!


----------



## Adai

shopoholica said:


> So pretty! What is the bracelet next to your Tank? TIA!!




It's by Phipps House. I love his design! Available at Saks. I was looking for brands that's modern, less common and less expensive than Cartier and my SA at Saks recommended him and Kara Ross. 
http://m.saks.com/eSearch.jsp?N=4294907813+306418143


----------



## Allshinythings

QueenDalia said:


> My beautiful Ballon Bleu in 36 mm, white gold and diamond bezel, worn here with a Tiffany T bracelet in white gold.
> 
> View attachment 3011239




Absolutely stunning!


----------



## Allshinythings

YG tank small. I wear it more often than my BB.


----------



## Fab41

afm9965 said:


> Here is my 42mm Cartier Ballon Bleu in silver with a black face.
> 
> I fell in love with this watch after finding out that it exists, and I have never met another person who has it - I absolutely love it and I get many compliments on how unique it is, and how people love the black face!


Very nice!


----------



## chanel1988

Very nice! Love it


----------



## QueenDalia

afm9965 said:


> Here is my 42mm Cartier Ballon Bleu in silver with a black face.
> 
> 
> 
> I fell in love with this watch after finding out that it exists, and I have never met another person who has it - I absolutely love it and I get many compliments on how unique it is, and how people love the black face!




It's so beautiful and unique. Congrats


----------



## shopoholica

Adai said:


> It's by Phipps House. I love his design! Available at Saks. I was looking for brands that's modern, less common and less expensive than Cartier and my SA at Saks recommended him and Kara Ross.
> http://m.saks.com/eSearch.jsp?N=4294907813+306418143



Thanks for the reply! I am now looking at both of them now


----------



## Shoesholic76

Here's my new bb... Santos100 medium


----------



## Sapphirepink

Tank Francaise. Medium.


----------



## porpentine

AmokedFish said:


> View attachment 3020391
> 
> 
> YG tank small. I wear it more often than my BB.


Love this watch, and your cute dog avatar


----------



## CSG

Addicted2Hermes said:


> Before I fall in love with Cartier watches I was a huge Bulgari fan! Hence I have 5 Bulgari watches, and a small Rolex.
> Starting from the left 1. Bulgari Scuba 18kt YG/steel on rubber, 2. Bulgari 18kt WG/full pave diamond on alligator strap, 3. Bulgari 18kt WG with diamond bezel, 4. Rolex steel oyster perpetual, 5. Bulgari 18kt YG Chrono, lastly 6. Bulgari 18kt WG AUTO Chrono.
> 
> I now love Cartier watches more because of its refined elegance as supposed to Bulgari's bold style. I've just turned 30 so I think from now on Cartier would be more suitable for me.
> 
> Thank you for letting me share my little watch collection!



This is WOW!!!


----------



## uhpharm01

Sapphirepink said:


> Tank Francaise. Medium.



Lovely. You have the one with the date. I think the medium size no longer has the date.


----------



## lila12

Big day for me - my first ever Cartier purchase! Tank Francaise medium yellow gold and stainless steel! I thought I would get the small stainless but this was the winner


----------



## Livia1

lila12 said:


> Big day for me - my first ever Cartier purchase! Tank Francaise medium yellow gold and stainless steel! I thought I would get the small stainless but this was the winner




Beautiful!
Many congrats.

I just tried on this watch a few days ago, it was lovely. The gold is really subtle. I too am considering a small stainless but because I only wear YG jewelry, I tried on the two tone and am definitely considering it.
Enjoy your gorgeous watch!


----------



## uhpharm01

lila12 said:


> Big day for me - my first ever Cartier purchase! Tank Francaise medium yellow gold and stainless steel! I thought I would get the small stainless but this was the winner



Congrats. Get choice


----------



## Chinese Warrior

lila12 said:


> Big day for me - my first ever Cartier purchase! Tank Francaise medium yellow gold and stainless steel! I thought I would get the small stainless but this was the winner




Congrats!!! It looks absolutely lovely on you! The size is perfect, I think 

I have owned the very same watch for 1.5 years. Loving it even more as time goes by![emoji7]


----------



## Sapphirepink

Yah! Looks great!


----------



## Sapphirepink

uhpharm01 said:


> Lovely. You have the one with the date. I think the medium size no longer has the date.



Thanks! Got it about a year ago. Mine is self-winding.


----------



## Blingaddict

I am over the moon that this thread is a sticky!!! Yay!! 
Thank you for everyone who has shared their watches or the love & appreciation of Cartier watches..


----------



## Blingaddict

An update on my Cartier situation... My husband & his brother gifted the Cartier watch of my dreams ( bb) to their lovely mother and she is delighted with it!! And as I want her to enjoy this watch that she so deserves I have  set my sights on other watches/ jewelry!! &#55357;&#56841;&#55357;&#56841;&#55357;&#56841; I am happy to let mum have exclusivity with this watch. I do have an idea of asking her if I couid  wear it sometime!! &#55357;&#56843;&#55357;&#56843;&#55357;&#56843;&#55357;&#56843;


----------



## exelero

Just got today my very first nice watch! A Cartier Tank, large model with steel bracelet!





[emoji2][emoji2]


----------



## anniekins127

exelero said:


> Just got today my very first nice watch! A Cartier Tank, large model with steel bracelet!
> View attachment 3045641
> 
> View attachment 3045643
> 
> 
> [emoji2][emoji2]




Looks so wonderful on you. Very sharp, congrats!


----------



## exelero

anniekins127 said:


> Looks so wonderful on you. Very sharp, congrats!




Thank you! As I wear a suit everyday needed something more "serious" and the metal bracelet gives the sportier touch, to wear on the weekend with a polo shirt or shorts [emoji6]


----------



## exelero

shiningjewel said:


> Finally I got my Tank Solo SS small. Since the price went down and my AD gave me some discount, I got it with an amazing price. Here's my First cartier watch. Yeah ~~




Gorgeous! I just got one Tank Solo SS myself, but rather a Large one.

Does anyone know the reason for some Cartier watches having "Cartier" written in small characters on the V of VII (like mine) while others, like shiningjewel's, have it written in the X mark?


----------



## uhpharm01

Sapphirepink said:


> Tank Francaise. Medium.



Nice.


----------



## Misky

Small tank solo here.  I love the elegance and versatility of this style.


----------



## princeali189

Hello all! 
I am excited to reveal my new Tank Solo! This was a gift from my parents for graduation. My mom got a two toned pantherè for her graduation all those years ago and she wore it everyday when I was a kid and I always thought to myself, "I want a Cartier of my own when I graduate." I can't stop looking at it!! I'm in love!


----------



## monella

Very beautiful! I am considering this watch, but have not been able to see it in person yet. From all the photos I've seen, the gold seems very subtly... Almost too subtle. Is the gold noticeable from a distance? Also, is there much shine to the stainless steel? It looks almost matte in the photos I've seen. Thx!


----------



## monella

lila12 said:


> Big day for me - my first ever Cartier purchase! Tank Francaise medium yellow gold and stainless steel! I thought I would get the small stainless but this was the winner



Very beautiful! I am considering this watch, but have not been able to see it in person yet. From all the photos I've seen, the gold seems very subtly... Almost too subtle. Is the gold noticeable from a distance? Also, is there much shine to the stainless steel? It looks almost matte in the photos I've seen. Thx!


----------



## monella

princeali189 said:


> Hello all!
> I am excited to reveal my new Tank Solo! This was a gift from my parents for graduation. My mom got a two toned pantherè for her graduation all those years ago and she wore it everyday when I was a kid and I always thought to myself, "I want a Cartier of my own when I graduate." I can't stop looking at it!! I'm in love!



Congratulations on the watch and graduating! How sweet of your parents! Your very fortunate!


----------



## uhpharm01

lila12 said:


> Big day for me - my first ever Cartier purchase! Tank Francaise medium yellow gold and stainless steel! I thought I would get the small stainless but this was the winner



I meant great choice. &#128522;&#128525;&#128077;&#127995;&#128077;&#127995;&#128149;I just love this watch. I just wish that they still sold this size with the date.


----------



## LVl0v3r

Cartier Roadster Pink Dial


----------



## uhpharm01

LVl0v3r said:


> View attachment 3061556
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cartier Roadster Pink Dial



A classic ! Just beautiful !  &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128522;&#128077;


----------



## mac01

I bought this one on my recent trip to Switzerland.


----------



## verashan

`1


----------



## anapus

My Tank Solo Small


----------



## danielG

anapus said:


> My Tank Solo Small



so classic and beautiful ! very nice.


----------



## blanchetcf

Finally bought a new Cartier watch after rocking the same SS Chronograph 21 for over ten years, which I still love. My new YG/SS Tank Anglaise. Looks bigger in the pic than it does in real life. Love the BB (that's what I intended to get) but when I tried this one on it spoke to me.


----------



## mac01

blanchetcf said:


> Finally bought a new Cartier watch after rocking the same SS Chronograph 21 for over ten years, which I still love. My new YG/SS Tank Anglaise. Looks bigger in the pic than it does in real life. Love the BB (that's what I intended to get) but when I tried this one on it spoke to me.




Love the dial of the Anglaise- just got one too. Looks great on you!


----------



## DD01

Love this Roadster.  I used to have it and completely regret selling it!


----------



## DD01

Sorry, I meant this Roadster posted earlier.  Such a beauty.


----------



## bagsareart

Tank Francaise - Small


----------



## uhpharm01

bagsareart said:


> Tank Francaise - Small


very nice


----------



## brae

Here is what I tried on at a recent Cartier trip to figure out if I wanted a small or midsize. For reference my wrist is 5.5" 

Solo - didn't like this one on my wrist. Love it on others. I can't remember what size this was.




The favorite. Tank Francaise midsize.




Two-tone small and mid together. I wish they did two-tone in rose in the midsize. The small nice but it's too tiny for me to read comfortably... And I know it will only get worse as I get older.


----------



## uhpharm01

brae said:


> Here is what I tried on at a recent Cartier trip to figure out if I wanted a small or midsize. For reference my wrist is 5.5"
> 
> Solo - didn't like this one on my wrist. Love it on others. I can't remember what size this was.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The favorite. Tank Francaise midsize.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two-tone small and mid together. I wish they did two-tone in rose in the midsize. The small nice but it's too tiny for me to read comfortably... And I know it will only get worse as I get older.



The midsize one looks great on you.


----------



## kiwishopper

DD01 said:


> Sorry, I meant this Roadster posted earlier.  Such a beauty.



I own this exact same watch. It's been given to me 8 years ago and although it bears many superficial scratches I still love it  Yours is gorgeous paring with the beaded bracelet!


----------



## brae

uhpharm01 said:


> The midsize one looks great on you.


Thank you so much.


----------



## DebLuvsLV

Ooh I love all of these pics! Here's mine [emoji106]


----------



## uhpharm01

DebLuvsLV said:


> Ooh I love all of these pics! Here's mine [emoji106]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3082641



It's great I you. I just love the tank watch.  &#128522;


----------



## Livia1

DebLuvsLV said:


> Ooh I love all of these pics! Here's mine [emoji106]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3082641




Gorgeous!
Is this the small or medium?


----------



## DebLuvsLV

Small


----------



## Livia1

DebLuvsLV said:


> Small




Thanks!


----------



## brae

Mod shot. New to me Tank Francaise midsize. I'm as happy as a clam.


----------



## alessia70

brae said:


> Mod shot. New to me Tank Francaise midsize. I'm as happy as a clam.


Gorgeous size on you! congrats


----------



## abs914

Anyone have a ballpark figure as to how much a stainless steel watch band costs? Not sure which style it is, but I'll be inheriting a Cartier watch soon and all I know is that it's a men's size and the bracelet part is broken.


----------



## uhpharm01

abs914 said:


> Anyone have a ballpark figure as to how much a stainless steel watch band costs? Not sure which style it is, but I'll be inheriting a Cartier watch soon and all I know is that it's a men's size and the bracelet part is broken.


  I would call Cartier customer service line just to be sure.


----------



## uhpharm01

Here's a photo of Michelle ***** with her Cartier tank francaise


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Great pic posted, thanks! Any idea what size she is wearing? It looks so stylish on MO. Thanks!


----------



## Livia1

Chinese Warrior said:


> Great pic posted, thanks! Any idea what size she is wearing? It looks so stylish on MO. Thanks!




Michelle *****? I'm fairly certain it's the medium.


----------



## uhpharm01

Chinese Warrior said:


> Great pic posted, thanks! Any idea what size she is wearing? It looks so stylish on MO. Thanks!



You're welcome!!  I'm not sure maybe the medium size


----------



## uhpharm01

Livia1 said:


> Michelle *****? I'm fairly certain it's the medium.



Yes MO= Michelle *****


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Thanks ladies! Sorry I wrote MO as I was in a hurry to run some errands. 

I was thinking it may be a large. I own a medium
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
. That's how it looks on me..so I am curious..for future reference!


----------



## uhpharm01

Chinese Warrior said:


> Thanks ladies! Sorry I wrote MO as I was in a hurry to run some errands.
> 
> I was thinking it may be a large. I own a medium
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3094778
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . That's how it looks on me..so I am curious..for future reference!


You may be right it may be the large on MO. 


The medium in two tone looks good on you. And you got the one with the date.


How long ago did you buy this watch?


----------



## LVl0v3r

DD01 said:


> Sorry, I meant this Roadster posted earlier.  Such a beauty.




Thank you! Is my pic [emoji16]


----------



## Chinese Warrior

uhpharm01 said:


> You may be right it may be the large on MO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The medium in two tone looks good on you. And you got the one with the date.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How long ago did you buy this watch?




Thank you! I have had it for close to two years now, I do love the two tone look.


----------



## uhpharm01

Chinese Warrior said:


> Thank you! I have had it for close to two years now, I do love the two tone look.



Can I have the model number for your watch ? I really would like a medium with the date In two tone. Thank you


----------



## Chinese Warrior

So sorry, all the paper are stored away in the bank! But here is a clearer picture for you; if you need more pictures, just shout!

It was purchased from Barcelona in Nov/Dec 2013 in case you are wondering about availability. 




Hi again! Managed to get inside a boutique and the model number is 2301. Good luck!


----------



## Mbun123

Hi everyone!! I finally finished reading through this entire forum and I'm so glad to see that it's still going strong after all these years! Just wanted to post my SS tank solo large worn with my Juste un Clou bracelet!! I love this combo


----------



## uhpharm01

Chinese Warrior said:


> So sorry, all the paper are stored away in the bank! But here is a clearer picture for you; if you need more pictures, just shout!
> 
> It was purchased from Barcelona in Nov/Dec 2013 in case you are wondering about availability.
> 
> View attachment 3096474
> 
> 
> Hi again! Managed to get inside a boutique and the model number is 2301. Good luck!



Thanks much. Chinese Warrior.


----------



## brae

Chinese Warrior said:


> Great pic posted, thanks! Any idea what size she is wearing? It looks so stylish on MO. Thanks!


I also agree with others. It looks like the medium to me.


----------



## brae

Mbun123 said:


> Hi everyone!! I finally finished reading through this entire forum and I'm so glad to see that it's still going strong after all these years! Just wanted to post my SS tank solo large worn with my Juste un Clou bracelet!! I love this combo


Love this.


----------



## brae

Chinese Warrior said:


> Thanks ladies! Sorry I wrote MO as I was in a hurry to run some errands.
> 
> I was thinking it may be a large. I own a medium
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3094778
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . That's how it looks on me..so I am curious..for future reference!


Gorgeous!


----------



## brae

alessia70 said:


> Gorgeous size on you! congrats


Thank you so much.


----------



## cheyi

Mbun123 said:


> Hi everyone!! I finally finished reading through this entire forum and I'm so glad to see that it's still going strong after all these years! Just wanted to post my SS tank solo large worn with my Juste un Clou bracelet!! I love this combo



Love love the combo. Looks great on you.


----------



## Sparkledolll

Just had the strap changed at my local Cartier boutique &#128513;


----------



## uhpharm01

Do you have the wine sp? Automatic Cartier tank watches? TIA


----------



## Sparkledolll

Natalie j said:


> Just had the strap changed at my local Cartier boutique [emoji16]




I thought I would post a pic of the choices of straps when I went into the boutique.


----------



## brae

Those colors are yummy! I love the color you chose.


----------



## Luxelifemomma

Natalie j said:


> I thought I would post a pic of the choices of straps when I went into the boutique.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3098564



Which boutique has this?? Mine doesn't have one and it would be so much easier to pick like that!


----------



## Sparkledolll

Luxelifemomma said:


> Which boutique has this?? Mine doesn't have one and it would be so much easier to pick like that!




This was in Amsterdam but most European cities have this as I also changed my strap in London once too.


----------



## Sparkledolll

brae said:


> Those colors are yummy! I love the color you chose.




Thank you, so much fun choosing! I am also getting a new strap for my Tank Amercain but that won't be back for another 6 weeks. Will post pics when I get it [emoji16]


----------



## gatorpooh

LVl0v3r said:


> View attachment 3061556
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cartier Roadster Pink Dial



This is absolutely beautiful! I finally found a pre-loved one for a great price and am anxiously awaiting its arrival


----------



## amandaa0602

Thinking of getting either a Tank Solo or Ronde Solo, i've small wrists, which one would be better? and anyone knows when is the best month to get the watches in singapore? Like for example when the prices drop a lil


----------



## rakhee81

This is my beloved tank francais with pink mop dial-bought as a present from me to me to celebrate the end of 15 years of studying! Thanks for letting me share [emoji4]


----------



## uhpharm01

rakhee81 said:


> This is my beloved tank francais with pink mop dial-bought as a present from me to me to celebrate the end of 15 years of studying! Thanks for letting me share [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3110999



Very nice.  Congrats on the wallet.   Congratulations on graduation.


----------



## Livia1

rakhee81 said:


> This is my beloved tank francais with pink mop dial-bought as a present from me to me to celebrate the end of 15 years of studying! Thanks for letting me share [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3110999




Very pretty!
Congrats on finishing school


----------



## rakhee81

uhpharm01 said:


> Very nice.  Congrats on the wallet.   Congratulations on graduation.







Livia1 said:


> Very pretty!
> Congrats on finishing school




Thank you! [emoji4]


----------



## _Siobhan

Clé de cartier watch with diamond (yellow gold)


----------



## QueenDalia

_Siobhan said:


> Clé de cartier watch with diamond (yellow gold)




Gorgeous watch!! I love the Cle


----------



## LVl0v3r

gatorpooh said:


> This is absolutely beautiful! I finally found a pre-loved one for a great price and am anxiously awaiting its arrival




Congrats!! Post a pic when you get it!


----------



## LVl0v3r

kiwishopper said:


> I own this exact same watch. It's been given to me 8 years ago and although it bears many superficial scratches I still love it  Yours is gorgeous paring with the beaded bracelet!




Thanks love [emoji8]


----------



## Cartierangel

On my gosh I have the exact watch with the ss band. Now I want a leather one! It looks great 
Btw - whenever hit reply to a specific post it just adds it to the general thread... Maybe cause I'm using my phone?


----------



## Vvicky

Here is my 36 mm two colour BB))


----------



## Allshinythings

Vvicky said:


> Here is my 36 mm two colour BB))
> View attachment 3116411




It's gorgeous!


----------



## Vvicky

AmokedFish said:


> It's gorgeous!




Thank you!!! [emoji4]
I wasn't sure about size, thought the dial 36 might be too big (my wrist is 15.5cm), but now I'm happy with the size and it seems to be not big at all))


----------



## Livia1

Vvicky said:


> Here is my 36 mm two colour BB))
> View attachment 3116411




Very pretty!
Many congrats.


----------



## Chinese Warrior

My two tone tank battery died on me last week so this much neglected stainless steel gets some love this week..


----------



## LiliO

Vvicky said:


> Thank you!!! [emoji4]
> I wasn't sure about size, thought the dial 36 might be too big (my wrist is 15.5cm), but now I'm happy with the size and it seems to be not big at all))


it is the perfect size!  it looks great and subtle.  i like your ring also.


----------



## Sparkledolll

My watch finally came back with the new strap I ordered. I tried to match the colour to the sapphire. [emoji3]


----------



## Vvicky

LiliO said:


> it is the perfect size!  it looks great and subtle.  i like your ring also.




Thanks a lot!


----------



## Vvicky

Natalie j said:


> My watch finally came back with the new strap I ordered. I tried to match the colour to the sapphire. [emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3119232
> View attachment 3119234




Your watch with a new strap is so pretty!!!


----------



## Sparkledolll

Vvicky said:


> Your watch with a new strap is so pretty!!!




Thank you! Love how changing the strap makes me feel like I have a new watch [emoji3]


----------



## Vvicky

Natalie j said:


> Thank you! Love how changing the strap makes me feel like I have a new watch [emoji3]




Totally understand you!!![emoji6][emoji1]


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Natalie j said:


> My watch finally came back with the new strap I ordered. I tried to match the colour to the sapphire. [emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3119232
> View attachment 3119234




That is one gorgeous blueeee! You picked right!


----------



## gucceelin

Tank solo large


----------



## Angela9288

_Siobhan said:


> Clé de cartier watch with diamond (yellow gold)



This is soooo gorgeous! How do you like wearing it?


----------



## assumptionista

Bought my first Cartier watch!! Went to the boutique fully decided on a 36 mm SS Ballon Bleu as I typically am more attracted to round watches but was also curious to see how the Tank Francais would look on me and fell in love!!
Had the champagne experience &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## CGORO2

gucceelin said:


> Tank solo large
> View attachment 3123918




stunning watch! I'm thinking of getting this one as well it looks simple but classic [emoji106]&#127997;


----------



## uhpharm01

assumptionista said:


> Bought my first Cartier watch!! Went to the boutique fully decided on a 36 mm SS Ballon Bleu as I typically am more attracted to round watches but was also curious to see how the Tank Francais would look on me and fell in love!!
> Had the champagne experience &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;



Looks great. Is this the medium?


----------



## dooneybaby

Need some advice please...
I'm planning to purchase my first Cartier watch for my birthday in February. Does anyone know if the leather bands need to be replaced every once in a while because of wear and tear? Is it better to just go ahead and purchase a watch with a metal wristband (even though I like the look of the leather better)?


----------



## spylove22

dooneybaby said:


> Need some advice please...
> I'm planning to purchase my first Cartier watch for my birthday in February. Does anyone know if the leather bands need to be replaced every once in a while because of wear and tear? Is it better to just go ahead and purchase a watch with a metal wristband (even though I like the look of the leather better)?



If you like leather get leather, metal gets wear and tear too.


----------



## spylove22




----------



## dooneybaby

spylove22 said:


> If you like leather get leather, metal gets wear and tear too.


Thanks.


----------



## LiliO

I have a question: Do any of you switch watches because I get so tired of my watches and to sell it obviously you don't get your moneys worth and buying new I am beginning to feel, for me, isn't the way to go again.
I have a rose gold ballon blue my husband bought me for my 50th birthday (5 years ago).  I'd just be interested to know if a) this question is even allowed on the site and 2) if anyone else feels the same way and has traded or something along those lines.


----------



## Sparkledolll

LiliO said:


> I have a question: Do any of you switch watches because I get so tired of my watches and to sell it obviously you don't get your moneys worth and buying new I am beginning to feel, for me, isn't the way to go again.
> I have a rose gold ballon blue my husband bought me for my 50th birthday (5 years ago).  I'd just be interested to know if a) this question is even allowed on the site and 2) if anyone else feels the same way and has traded or something along those lines.




I have the tank Americian in white gold for years and got bored with it so I went to the boutique and changed the strap from white gold to blue croc so now I feel like I have a new watch. Something to consider...


----------



## JazzyMac

Natalie j said:


> I thought I would post a pic of the choices of straps when I went into the boutique.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3098564




Those straps are gorgeous!  Makes me want a new watch right now!


----------



## Angela9288

spylove22 said:


> View attachment 3142865



Hi, spylove22. That is exactly the watch I'm eyeing to get, except that I like the 36 mm. Do you find it a bit odd that the gold links are only by the front of the watch, and that it's not continued on the back half of the bracelet? Otherwise, I so love it. Congratulations!


----------



## spylove22

Angela9288 said:


> Hi, spylove22. That is exactly the watch I'm eyeing to get, except that I like the 36 mm. Do you find it a bit odd that the gold links are only by the front of the watch, and that it's not continued on the back half of the bracelet? Otherwise, I so love it. Congratulations!



Thanks. I have very small wrists so I got the 33. I don't really notice the fact the gold doesn't go around too much, I wish there was more gold in it because I wear a lot of gold jewelry but the all gold is very $$$


----------



## assumptionista

uhpharm01 said:


> Looks great. Is this the medium?



Yes. It is the medium&#128522; They discontinued the Large which is what I preferred so I exchanged it for a Large Tank Solo&#128513;


----------



## Angela9288

spylove22 said:


> Thanks. I have very small wrists so I got the 33. I don't really notice the fact the gold doesn't go around too much, I wish there was more gold in it because I wear a lot of gold jewelry but the all gold is very $$$



Exactly how I feel. I would like the all gold too but it's three times the price. Someday.


----------



## Angela9288

assumptionista said:


> Yes. It is the medium&#128522; They discontinued the Large which is what I preferred so I exchanged it for a Large Tank Solo&#128513;



Looks very smart and modern on you. Like your ring and bag too.

Why the &#128556; ?


----------



## spylove22

Natalie j said:


> I have the tank Americian in white gold for years and got bored with it so I went to the boutique and changed the strap from white gold to blue croc so now I feel like I have a new watch. Something to consider...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3145495
> View attachment 3145501



I really love your new strap! I would have picked that too!


----------



## blumster

Natalie j said:


> I have the tank Americian in white gold for years and got bored with it so I went to the boutique and changed the strap from white gold to blue croc so now I feel like I have a new watch. Something to consider...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3145495
> View attachment 3145501



Oh my goodness- LOVE THIS!!!!!


----------



## Sparkledolll

spylove22 said:


> I really love your new strap! I would have picked that too!







blumster said:


> Oh my goodness- LOVE THIS!!!!!




Thank you so much! The strap was around 350, took about 3 weeks to arrive  so it's really not too bad [emoji16]


----------



## luluhalabaloo

QueenDalia said:


> My beautiful Ballon Bleu in 36 mm, white gold and diamond bezel, worn here with a Tiffany T bracelet in white gold.
> 
> View attachment 3011239


As a BB owner in rose gold, I wanted to tell you how much I love your watch. It is really really beautiful on you. Use it in good health!


----------



## LiliO

luluhalabaloo said:


> As a BB owner in rose gold, I wanted to tell you how much I love your watch. It is really really beautiful on you. Use it in good health!


that is probably the prettiest BB watch i've ever seen.


----------



## riquita

First time post in this thread. My Cartier must 21 watch that I bought in 2003. I felt so grown up when I bought it. I was 25 years old.  It was definitely a dream come true for me. It's been discontinued but I still love it.


----------



## Seedlessplum

My Santos XL. I love it so much!


----------



## uhpharm01

Seedlessplum said:


> My Santos XL. I love it so much!
> 
> View attachment 3154150
> 
> 
> View attachment 3154151
> 
> 
> View attachment 3154152
> 
> 
> View attachment 3154153



That is exquisite. Congrats


----------



## Seedlessplum

uhpharm01 said:


> That is exquisite. Congrats



Thank you, darling!


----------



## Allshinythings

Seedlessplum said:


> My Santos XL. I love it so much!
> 
> View attachment 3154150
> 
> 
> View attachment 3154151
> 
> 
> View attachment 3154152
> 
> 
> View attachment 3154153




Very nice!


----------



## lesley144

Just got on trip to Paris for Anniversary !!!


----------



## MyLuxuryDiary

^ wow so beautiful!


----------



## tabbi001

My 1st ever watch!!!  tank solo large SS


----------



## Luxelifemomma

tabbi001 said:


> My 1st ever watch!!!  tank solo large SS



Congrats! It looks lovely on you. Wear it in good health


----------



## tabbi001

Luxelifemomma said:


> Congrats! It looks lovely on you. Wear it in good health



Thank you!


----------



## Pursejoy9

lesley144 said:


> Just got on trip to Paris for Anniversary !!!


very beautiful  enjoy


----------



## Livia1

Wearing my two tone Tank Francaise.


----------



## uhpharm01

Livia1 said:


> Wearing my two tone Tank Francaise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3176929



Very nice


----------



## Livia1

uhpharm01 said:


> Very nice




Thank you!


----------



## Kim wong

ballon bleu 36mm


----------



## Allshinythings

Livia1 said:


> Wearing my two tone Tank Francaise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3176929




Your lv was too distracting. [emoji16]


----------



## Allshinythings

lesley144 said:


> Just got on trip to Paris for Anniversary !!!




Is this the new one that came out recently? Just stunning!


----------



## lesley144

Yes!! Wasn't sure about the diamonds - but learning to love the bling!! &#128540;


----------



## Pursejoy9

It's perfect- you can't go wrong.


----------



## uhpharm01

is there a service plan that you can buy for your cartier watch?  TIA


----------



## Karianne

My 36mm Ballon Bleu bought at Cartier i Nice


----------



## uhpharm01

uhpharm01 said:


> is there a service plan that you can buy for your cartier watch?  TIA



I just called customer service and there isn't any service plan that you can buy for your Cartier watch


----------



## rm_petite

Sharing my Cartier Anglaise Tank, souvenir Europe trip 2015!


----------



## moki96818

tank with diamonds!  new style that came out this year


----------



## uhpharm01

moki96818 said:


> View attachment 3186731
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tank with diamonds!  new style that came out this year



Congrats what kind of cat is in your aviator


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

rm_petite said:


> Sharing my Cartier Anglaise Tank, souvenir Europe trip 2015!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3185007


This is the perfect Cartier watch imo....looks great on you!


----------



## rm_petite

SamanthalovesMK said:


> This is the perfect Cartier watch imo....looks great on you!




Thanks! I really love it!


----------



## uhpharm01

rm_petite said:


> Sharing my Cartier Anglaise Tank, souvenir Europe trip 2015!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3185007



Very nice congrats


----------



## uhpharm01

Karianne said:


> My 36mm Ballon Bleu bought at Cartier i Nice



Very nice choice congrats


----------



## aga5

My Ballon Bleu with white croc


----------



## mousdioufe

Large Cartier roadster 2 tone


----------



## may3545

Ballon bleu with rose gold and diamond markers. Next to YG rainbow love.


----------



## birkin10600

BB mop face, pink gold and stainless steel strap size 36mm with love bracelet yellow gold with diamonds.


----------



## uhpharm01

birkin10600 said:


> BB mop face, pink gold and stainless steel strap size 36mm with love bracelet yellow gold with diamonds.



Very nice


----------



## birkin10600

uhpharm01 said:


> Very nice



Thank you!


----------



## mousdioufe

Ronde solo 36mm


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Can't believe I have owned this Cartier for 2 years.[emoji7]On my way to an outlet mall in Italy...


----------



## xiaoxiao

mousdioufe said:


> Ronde solo 36mm




Beautiful!! I don't see this very often - looks great on you. [emoji106]


----------



## uhpharm01

Chinese Warrior said:


> Can't believe I have owned this Cartier for 2 years.[emoji7]On my way to an outlet mall in Italy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3220328



It's looks great


----------



## mousdioufe

xiaoxiao said:


> Beautiful!! I don't see this very often - looks great on you. [emoji106]



Thank you!


----------



## LiliO

really stunning.  love the blue nail polish too.  Is that the in color polish in Italy?


----------



## sueka

My cartier Roadster & Love Ring Rose Gold with 3-diamond . Merry cmas &#9786;&#65039;&#127876;&#127878;&#10024;


----------



## Angela9288

sueka said:


> My cartier Roadster & Love Ring Rose Gold with 3-diamond . Merry cmas &#9786;&#65039;&#127876;&#127878;&#10024;



I love the Roadster! I've been lusting over the large size in yellow gold. 
I don't think they sell this style anymore. The new style is not as beautiful, in my opinion. Yours is absolutely gorgeous. Congratulations. &#128525;&#128588;&#128149;&#127876;&#10024;


----------



## shamrock0421

Santa brought me a 33mm Baloon Bleu with diamond markers!  :santawave:


----------



## uhpharm01

sueka said:


> My cartier Roadster & Love Ring Rose Gold with 3-diamond . Merry cmas &#9786;&#65039;&#127876;&#127878;&#10024;



Very nice watch. My former co worker had this same watch.but with the pink dial.


----------



## MichelleD

RG Ballon Bleu - xmas 2014   I LOVE this watch!


----------



## sueka

Angela9288 said:


> I love the Roadster! I've been lusting over the large size in yellow gold.
> I don't think they sell this style anymore. The new style is not as beautiful, in my opinion. Yours is absolutely gorgeous. Congratulations. &#128525;&#128588;&#128149;&#127876;&#10024;



Thank you very much. Happy new year&#128150;&#127881;


----------



## sueka

uhpharm01 said:


> Very nice watch. My former co worker had this same watch.but with the pink dial.



Thank you. It is a beautiful watch & classic


----------



## Blingaddict

Natalie j said:


> Just had the strap changed at my local Cartier boutique [emoji16]




This took my breath away!!! So classic. Do you mind sharing the specs? Please.


----------



## Blingaddict

aga5 said:


> My Ballon Bleu with white croc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3212905



This picture should be in a fashion magazine!! It's that perfect... 
The leather straps posted recently are amazing!! Rethinking the BB but with leather now..


----------



## Blingaddict

mousdioufe said:


> Large Cartier roadster 2 tone




Another to die for Cartier with leather strap!!! Classic as it gets!!


----------



## Blingaddict

All the new additions/ old favorites are so gorgeous!! Enjoy them in the best of health in this new year!!! Happy 2016!!!


----------



## Sparkledolll

Blingaddict said:


> This took my breath away!!! So classic. Do you mind sharing the specs? Please.




Thanks Blingaddict! I was just admiring your VCA earrings in the VCA thread [emoji4] 

My watch was the regular small tank americain in white gold but I wanted to change the strap. I can look for a receipt to see what strap colour I chose. This was the pic I posted back when I went to choose a strap at the boutique.


----------



## Blingaddict

Natalie j said:


> Thanks Blingaddict! I was just admiring your VCA earrings in the VCA thread [emoji4]
> 
> My watch was the regular small tank americain in white gold but I wanted to change the strap. I can look for a receipt to see what strap colour I chose. This was the pic I posted back when I went to choose a strap at the boutique.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3230148




Thank you Nataliej!! Your watch is amazing!! As is the pic of the Cartier leather rainbow!! What a difficult choice it must've been. But you made a show stopper  choice. Did the original come with a white gold strap? 
Do You know if all metal strap watches can also take a leather one? 
Since my mom in law got the 2 tone BB ( my dream) I thought to get another watch but BB Looks so different yet still stunning with leather that I may go that route! 
Thank you for inspiring my new train of thought! 
Thank you for the compliments on the VCA  earrings. It's because of these that I missed out on the BB ss 42 mm watch last year[emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039; but no regrets because I love them.. & if God is kind may get BB too anyway.


----------



## Blingaddict

Sorry Nataliej I wrote an essay [emoji651]&#65039;[emoji651]&#65039;[emoji651]&#65039;..


----------



## Sparkledolll

Blingaddict said:


> Thank you Nataliej!! Your watch is amazing!! As is the pic of the Cartier leather rainbow!! What a difficult choice it must've been. But you made a show stopper  choice. Did the original come with a white gold strap?
> Do You know if all metal strap watches can also take a leather one?
> Since my mom in law got the 2 tone BB ( my dream) I thought to get another watch but BB Looks so different yet still stunning with leather that I may go that route!
> Thank you for inspiring my new train of thought!
> Thank you for the compliments on the VCA  earrings. It's because of these that I missed out on the BB ss 42 mm watch last year[emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039; but no regrets because I love them.. & if God is kind may get BB too anyway.




Yes, the original came with WG strap. They can turn any metal strap into leather strap. You have to pay for the new strap and clasp but it's all possible! Good luck and please post a picture of what you choose [emoji4]


----------



## birkin10600

BB 36mm 2 tone MOP with Love bracelet. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## uhpharm01

birkin10600 said:


> BB 36mm 2 tone MOP with Love bracelet. Thanks for letting me share.



Very classy. You have the two tone bb 36 mm


----------



## lasartorialista

I joined the club!


----------



## Zucnarf

lasartorialista said:


> I joined the club!




This is tank solo? Which size? I love it very much!


----------



## uhpharm01

lasartorialista said:


> I joined the club!



Very nice congrats


----------



## sailorstripes

lasartorialista said:


> I joined the club!


Looks gorgeous on you. Congratulations! I love your ring as well.


----------



## lasartorialista

Zucnarf said:


> This is tank solo? Which size? I love it very much!



Yes!  It's the tank solo stainless steel. Size small 
I debated between the francaise and the solo. Although I like the size of the francaise I much preferred the way the solo seems to sit flush against my wrist for a more streamlined look.


----------



## lasartorialista

sailorstripes said:


> Looks gorgeous on you. Congratulations! I love your ring as well.



Thank you!! &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## lasartorialista

uhpharm01 said:


> Very nice congrats



Thank you!!!  &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## lasartorialista

Zucnarf said:


> This is tank solo? Which size? I love it very much!



Also I was sold on the solo vs francaise because I can switch to a leather band of I want to on the solo, but not the francaise. &#128521;


----------



## Zucnarf

lasartorialista said:


> Also I was sold on the solo vs francaise because I can switch to a leather band of I want to on the solo, but not the francaise. [emoji6]




Which leather bands are available? And how big is your wrist? And do You know why is francaise little bit more expensive?
To me, solo is much more preety, don't really Like the francaise.


----------



## lasartorialista

Zucnarf said:


> Which leather bands are available? And how big is your wrist? And do You know why is francaise little bit more expensive?
> To me, solo is much more preety, don't really Like the francaise.



They all must be pre-ordered, but there are numerous colors and skins (alligator, snake, plain).  They run about $300 each, plus the clasp (another $300).  I was told it's cheaper to buy the stainless first than the leather, because if you buy the leather watch, and then want to buy the stainless steel bracelet links, it would end up costing more.

My wrist is super teenie, which is why I first thought i'd go for the francaise.

The Francaise seems to be thicker, a lot more parts, which require more workmanship.  That's probably the reason for the price diff.  The Solo is a more recent design, while the Francaise dates back to the 1940's.  To me, the Solo looks more simple and classic.  Good luck!


----------



## Zucnarf

lasartorialista said:


> They all must be pre-ordered, but there are numerous colors and skins (alligator, snake, plain).  They run about $300 each, plus the clasp (another $300).  I was told it's cheaper to buy the stainless first than the leather, because if you buy the leather watch, and then want to buy the stainless steel bracelet links, it would end up costing more.
> 
> My wrist is super teenie, which is why I first thought i'd go for the francaise.
> 
> The Francaise seems to be thicker, a lot more parts, which require more workmanship.  That's probably the reason for the price diff.  The Solo is a more recent design, while the Francaise dates back to the 1940's.  To me, the Solo looks more simple and classic.  Good luck!




Thank You for this info and Enjoy your beautiful watch!


----------



## uhpharm01

afm9965 said:


> Here is my 42mm Cartier Ballon Bleu in silver with a black face.
> 
> I fell in love with this watch after finding out that it exists, and I have never met another person who has it - I absolutely love it and I get many compliments on how unique it is, and how people love the black face!



Very unique version of this watch


----------



## uhpharm01

assumptionista said:


> Yes. It is the medium&#128522; They discontinued the Large which is what I preferred so I exchanged it for a Large Tank Solo&#128513;



Is that the classic size of the trinity ring ? TIA. very nice watch.


----------



## uhpharm01

lasartorialista said:


> I joined the club!



Where did you get that ring from ? Its gorgeous


----------



## LVoeletters

shamrock0421 said:


> Santa brought me a 33mm Baloon Bleu with diamond markers!  :santawave:




So stunning!


----------



## redrocks

Long time follower of this thread that I finally get to join.  31mm Cle.


----------



## Luxelifemomma

redrocks said:


> Long time follower of this thread that I finally get to join.  31mm Cle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3241488



Love it!


----------



## LVoeletters

unfortunately I think I have to stop layering with the watch if I'm wearing rings with this watch... I'm getting an eternity band to layer with the atlas ring but I think it all clashes. [emoji20]


----------



## Dextersmom

I wore my Tank Solo today and took this pic.


----------



## koprincess

LVoeletters said:


> View attachment 3243480
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unfortunately I think I have to stop layering with the watch if I'm wearing rings with this watch... I'm getting an eternity band to layer with the atlas ring but I think it all clashes. [emoji20]




Can you move your watch to the other wrist? That way you can layer all ya want!


----------



## uhpharm01

LVoeletters said:


> View attachment 3243480
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unfortunately I think I have to stop layering with the watch if I'm wearing rings with this watch... I'm getting an eternity band to layer with the atlas ring but I think it all clashes. [emoji20]



Is your diamond ring two separate rings or is it just one diamond ring?


----------



## LVoeletters

koprincess said:


> Can you move your watch to the other wrist? That way you can layer all ya want!




I wear my love bangle and a diamond bangle on the other hand. I need more hands!


----------



## LVoeletters

uhpharm01 said:


> Is your diamond ring two separate rings or is it just one diamond ring?






	

		
			
		

		
	
 hi, it's one ring. It was impulsive but the stats were [emoji108]&#127997; I haven't picked up my eternity band yet. I'll get it tomorrow or Friday. It's a long drive so I've been putting it off lol.


----------



## uhpharm01

LVoeletters said:


> View attachment 3245195
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hi, it's one ring. It was impulsive but the stats were [emoji108]&#127997; I haven't picked up my eternity band yet. I'll get it tomorrow or Friday. It's a long drive so I've been putting it off lol.



Thanks for posting.  It's gorgeous ring.   Congrats on the eternity band. &#128079;&#127997;&#127881;


----------



## LVoeletters

uhpharm01 said:


> Thanks for posting.  It's gorgeous ring.   Congrats on the eternity band. [emoji122]&#127997;[emoji322]




Thank you! I've never gotten more than 1 item In a small time span so it's been a lot of fun! But after this I'm banned for a long time again lol.


----------



## intaglio1968

blingaddict said:


> please post pics & any other information about your cartier watch...


cartier made a few very nice clocks back in the day


----------



## LVoeletters

I think I prefer this without the evil eye bracelet. Although it's hard bc I've worn it nonstop for years. It's so light that I forget it's even on.


----------



## uhpharm01

LVoeletters said:


> View attachment 3248615
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I prefer this without the evil eye bracelet. Although it's hard bc I've worn it nonstop for years. It's so light that I forget it's even on.



This looks great.


----------



## elenireads

bb10lue said:


> My ballon bleu in small yellow gold.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1794374


That's so beautiful. It is quiet but substantial. Love it.


----------



## Marleah

lasartorialista said:


> I joined the club!


I looooove your ring! Can you share where you purchased and the style name? Lovely watch also! Very classy. &#128512;


----------



## uhpharm01

If you buy a used Cartier watch  from an unauthorized dealer,will Cartier still service that watch? Thank you


----------



## LVoeletters

uhpharm01 said:


> This looks great.




Thank you!


----------



## cartobr31

Tank Solo Large. Thanks for letting me share


----------



## LiliO

I like your purse.  Beautiful color brown...who makes it if you don't mind?


----------



## cartobr31

LiliO said:


> I like your purse.  Beautiful color brown...who makes it if you don't mind?


The brand is Brit-Stitch. Handmade British leather handbags. Pretty colors too


----------



## uhpharm01

uhpharm01 said:


> If you buy a used Cartier watch  from an unauthorized dealer,will Cartier still service that watch? Thank you



I'll just buy one from the Cartier store


----------



## LiliO

LiliO said:


> I like your purse.  Beautiful color brown...who makes it if you don't mind?


thank you!


----------



## **Chanel**

My Cartier two tone small Ballon Bleu watch and rainbow Love ring in action the other day .


----------



## ItrainsinLondon

**Chanel** said:


> My Cartier two tone small Ballon Bleu watch and rainbow Love ring in action the other day .



Everything about this pic is gorgeous&#128525;


----------



## nycmamaofone

**Chanel** said:


> My Cartier two tone small Ballon Bleu watch and rainbow Love ring in action the other day .




Wow this is insanely gorgeous! May I ask about the ring? Is that the Cartier love with multiple gemstones? How do you like it? I am debating among that one, the one with a single pink sapphire, and the one with 3 diamonds. Can't decide...


----------



## **Chanel**

ItrainsinLondon said:


> Everything about this pic is gorgeous&#128525;



Thank you so much ! 



nycmamaofone said:


> Wow this is insanely gorgeous! May I ask about the ring? Is that the Cartier love with multiple gemstones? How do you like it? I am debating among that one, the one with a single pink sapphire, and the one with 3 diamonds. Can't decide...



Thank you !
And yes, it is the ring with multiple gemstones! I love, love, love it .
So easy to wear and mix with my outfits because of the different gemstones.
The 3 diamond Love ring is beautiful too, but I definitely prefer the multiple gemstones vs the single pink sapphire one .


----------



## fraflori

My Cartier Tank Solo[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Livia1

fraflori said:


> View attachment 3271215
> 
> My Cartier Tank Solo[emoji173]&#65039;




Beautiful!


----------



## amjac2wm

My new rose gold ballon bleu[emoji7]


----------



## Allshinythings

amjac2wm said:


> My new rose gold ballon bleu[emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3279825




Gorgeous!


----------



## baghagg

MichelleD said:


> RG Ballon Bleu - xmas 2014   I LOVE this watch!



Beautiful!


----------



## MichelleD

Thanks baghagg (it's my favorite watch)


----------



## LiliO

amjac2wm said:


> My new rose gold ballon bleu[emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3279825


I have the same one!  Enjoy! It looks beautiful on you!


----------



## amjac2wm

AmokedFish said:


> Gorgeous!




Thank you!!


----------



## amjac2wm

LiliO said:


> I have the same one!  Enjoy! It looks beautiful on you!



We're twins!! Hope that you are enjoying yours too! I was able to purchase this one in like new condition secondhand, I really lucked out!


----------



## sailorstripes

amjac2wm said:


> My new rose gold ballon bleu[emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3279825


Wow, gorgeous, I love it. One of my dream watches. Enjoy it!


----------



## sailorstripes

fraflori said:


> View attachment 3271215
> 
> My Cartier Tank Solo[emoji173]&#65039;


Such a great shot of this watch! What size is it? Enjoy it, it looks so good on you!


----------



## fraflori

sailorstripes said:


> Such a great shot of this watch! What size is it? Enjoy it, it looks so good on you!




Thank you! [emoji7] it's the small model


----------



## amjac2wm

sailorstripes said:


> Wow, gorgeous, I love it. One of my dream watches. Enjoy it!


 thank you! I love it so much!


----------



## exelero

Anyone knows the reason for some Cartier watches having the "Cartier" written in the X (10) number whilst others - as mine - have it in the VII (7)?


----------



## stmary

exelero said:


> Anyone knows the reason for some Cartier watches having the "Cartier" written in the X (10) number whilst others - as mine - have it in the VII (7)?



I believe the Cartier on X is for small size and for large size watch it is on VII. That's all I know


----------



## cartiernikki

Dextersmom said:


> I wore my Tank Solo today and took this pic.


I love it! Which size is that?


----------



## Dextersmom

cartiernikki said:


> I love it! Which size is that?


Thank you.  It is the small size.  When I was shopping for it, I thought I wanted a larger size but when I tried them all on, they just looked too big on my wrist.


----------



## WellTakenCareOf

Hello TPF'ers, just went to tried on the ballon bleu 36mm today and ordered it because they didn't have the automatic one in stock. Kind of contemplating if it's a bit too big for my wrist. What do you guys think? TIA [emoji8]


----------



## baghagg

WellTakenCareOf said:


> View attachment 3290766
> 
> 
> Hello TPF'ers, just went to tried on the ballon bleu 36mm today and ordered it because they didn't have the automatic one in stock. Kind of contemplating if it's a bit too big for my wrist. What do you guys think? TIA [emoji8]



I love it except for the size. .


----------



## WellTakenCareOf

baghagg said:


> I love it except for the size. .




I tried on the 33 too but I felt it was a bit too small...


----------



## Chinese Warrior

WellTakenCareOf said:


> I tried on the 33 too but I felt it was a bit too small...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3290795




Hi there! I  prefer the 33 on you though! It seems to be both classy yet trendy-big..


----------



## WellTakenCareOf

Chinese Warrior said:


> Hi there! I  prefer the 33 on you though! It seems to be both classy yet trendy-big..




Yeah I agree. It's so tough to decide, and to think they're only off by 3 mm in size. [emoji29]


----------



## baghagg

WellTakenCareOf said:


> I tried on the 33 too but I felt it was a bit too small...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3290795



Love this more,  I had to look at them over and over to see the size difference. ..  is that a pink gold diamond bezel?   May I ask you the price of this one?


----------



## WellTakenCareOf

baghagg said:


> Love this more,  I had to look at them over and over to see the size difference. ..  is that a pink gold diamond bezel?   May I ask you the price of this one?




Yes... So beautiful huh? I believe it's $14,500. It looks bigger in that picture. When I actually put my wrist down to the side and looked in the mirror, it looked smaller.


----------



## baghagg

WellTakenCareOf said:


> Yes... So beautiful huh? I believe it's $14,500. It looks bigger in that picture. When I actually put my wrist down to the side and looked in the mirror, it looked smaller.



It's SO beautiful!


----------



## Livia1

WellTakenCareOf said:


> View attachment 3290766
> 
> 
> Hello TPF'ers, just went to tried on the ballon bleu 36mm today and ordered it because they didn't have the automatic one in stock. Kind of contemplating if it's a bit too big for my wrist. What do you guys think? TIA [emoji8]





WellTakenCareOf said:


> I tried on the 33 too but I felt it was a bit too small...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3290795




For myself, I'm not a big fan of really big watches but I do like it on others.
The BB is one watch where it really makes sense that it's big. However, I still very much prefer the 33 on you, 36 is too big imo.


----------



## SunkistSunkiss

WellTakenCareOf said:


> I tried on the 33 too but I felt it was a bit too small...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3290795



This is gorgeous! Definitely 33mm. 36mm looks a bit more masculine whereas 33mm seems to look more suited to your wrist. Imo..... But the one with the diamond bezel....oooh....what a beauty.


----------



## lanasyogamama

WellTakenCareOf said:


> View attachment 3290766
> 
> 
> Hello TPF'ers, just went to tried on the ballon bleu 36mm today and ordered it because they didn't have the automatic one in stock. Kind of contemplating if it's a bit too big for my wrist. What do you guys think? TIA [emoji8]


I love this one on you. But I love a big watch.  

Sent from my SM-N900V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## WellTakenCareOf

Thanks for all the input everyone [emoji8]


----------



## gagabag

WellTakenCareOf said:


> View attachment 3290766
> 
> 
> Hello TPF'ers, just went to tried on the ballon bleu 36mm today and ordered it because they didn't have the automatic one in stock. Kind of contemplating if it's a bit too big for my wrist. What do you guys think? TIA [emoji8]




36 if u plan to wear it daily; 33 with diamonds for dressier occasions. 

Me,I'd go with 36.  I'll be able to wear it more often


----------



## WellTakenCareOf

gagabag said:


> 36 if u plan to wear it daily; 33 with diamonds for dressier occasions.
> 
> Me,I'd go with 36.  I'll be able to wear it more often




Yeah hubby told me to go with 36, said it won't look as big once it's sized. Thank you [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## etk123

I have a 33 with diamond markers and a 36. I wear the 36 almost every day.


----------



## WellTakenCareOf

etk123 said:


> I have a 33 with diamond markers and a 36. I wear the 36 almost every day.




Just picked up my watch. Decided that I'll just go ahead and keep the 36. Loving it right now


----------



## etk123

WellTakenCareOf said:


> Just picked up my watch. Decided that I'll just go ahead and keep the 36. Loving it right now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3292762



Beautiful!!!!


----------



## uhpharm01

WellTakenCareOf said:


> Just picked up my watch. Decided that I'll just go ahead and keep the 36. Loving it right now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3292762


Very nice congrats!


----------



## Luxelifemomma

WellTakenCareOf said:


> Just picked up my watch. Decided that I'll just go ahead and keep the 36. Loving it right now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3292762



Looks amazing!!


----------



## bagreedy

WellTakenCareOf said:


> Just picked up my watch. Decided that I'll just go ahead and keep the 36. Loving it right now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3292762




Love! I'm dealing with the same dilemma but, I like big watches and am leaning towards 36mm. Why is it so hard?


----------



## Livia1

WellTakenCareOf said:


> Just picked up my watch. Decided that I'll just go ahead and keep the 36. Loving it right now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3292762




Gorgeous! And I much prefer the plain one to the one with bezel.
Many congrats and enjoy it!


----------



## Pmrbfay

My Cartier Tank Francaise!


----------



## uhpharm01

Pmrbfay said:


> My Cartier Tank Francaise!



Very nice


----------



## assumptionista

WellTakenCareOf said:


> Just picked up my watch. Decided that I'll just go ahead and keep the 36. Loving it right now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3292762



I want one! Gorgeous!!


----------



## fraflori

Pmrbfay said:


> My Cartier Tank Francaise!




Wonderful!!


----------



## cartiernikki

Dextersmom said:


> Thank you.  It is the small size.  When I was shopping for it, I thought I wanted a larger size but when I tried them all on, they just looked too big on my wrist.


Thank you so much for taking the time to answer my question. I think you made the right choice. That is one of my favorite watches of all time. That size looks perfect on you. I think it looks best by itself and not stacked. Any chance we will see any more pics. ?


----------



## Dextersmom

cartiernikki said:


> Thank you so much for taking the time to answer my question. I think you made the right choice. That is one of my favorite watches of all time. That size looks perfect on you. I think it looks best by itself and not stacked. Any chance we will see any more pics. ?


You are very sweet.   I wore it today, so here is another pic.   I love that it is so light and effortless.


----------



## cartiernikki

Dextersmom said:


> You are very sweet.   I wore it today, so here is another pic.   I love that it is so light and effortless.


wow! Gorgeous! Thanks again for sharing... I like how you wear it too. I think it looks perfect. Not too loose and right where it should be on your wrist. If you ever feel like taking another pic. someday don't hesitate. I am sure it looks great with any outfit. I bet it looks great with a white button down long sleeve blouse too. Anyway, I just love it. Love your taste and style too. Thank you, Thank you , Thank you and have a great day!


----------



## LiliO

Dextersmom said:


> You are very sweet.   I wore it today, so here is another pic.   I love that it is so light and effortless.


I love it too.  I have a similar one...mine is I think older and my husband recently surprised me and bought me a new black lizard band for it with a ss deployment!  It made it a totally new watch to wear.  Now I have to get the silver on the watch shined up.  I'll take a picture and post it in the next couple of days...its been so long since i've posted a picture it might take me awhile


----------



## Dextersmom

LiliO said:


> I love it too.  I have a similar one...mine is I think older and my husband recently surprised me and bought me a new black lizard band for it with a ss deployment!  It made it a totally new watch to wear.  Now I have to get the silver on the watch shined up.  I'll take a picture and post it in the next couple of days...its been so long since i've posted a picture it might take me awhile


Looking forward to seeing a pic of yours.


----------



## cartiernikki

cartiernikki said:


> wow! Gorgeous! Thanks again for sharing... I like how you wear it too. I think it looks perfect. Not too loose and right where it should be on your wrist. If you ever feel like taking another pic. someday don't hesitate. I am sure it looks great with any outfit. I bet it looks great with a white button down long sleeve blouse too. Anyway, I just love it. Love your taste and style too. Thank you, Thank you , Thank you and have a great day!


You have me thinking about this watch a lot now. Do you have the fold over clasp on that leather strap or a regular buckle? I am really thinking about getting this watch and I was looking for feedback from someone with the fold over cartier clasp (not sure what it is called). I just wondered how people like  it (pros and cons over the more common buckle on most watches with a strap). Thanks again for the picture the other day!


----------



## LiliO

Dextersmom said:


> Looking forward to seeing a pic of yours.












This is my old watch with a new band and clasp
I think yours is bigger...i really like the size of yours better but mine was a gift from the regional manager (he is a good friend and recently has left to run the NY Bulgari store now  )of the Atlanta boutique so its special to me and my husband surprising me with a band and clasp one day was very special too.


----------



## Chinese Warrior

cartiernikki said:


> You have me thinking about this watch a lot now. Do you have the fold over clasp on that leather strap or a regular buckle? I am really thinking about getting this watch and I was looking for feedback from someone with the fold over cartier clasp (not sure what it is called). I just wondered how people like  it (pros and cons over the more common buckle on most watches with a strap). Thanks again for the picture the other day!




Hi there! I thought I will chime in as an ex-owner of the fold over Cartier clasp. I have small wrists so the excess leather will basically double up and it does not sit very tightly on my wrist. I can, sometimes,  see the excess leather peeking out...

It was difficult to change the leather strap in my country (cosmopolitan city in Asia); I finally managed to change it in another Asian city but the colors were extremely limited. 

In all honesty, I did not sell the Tank Louis because of the cons. I just prefer to wear my Tank Francaise more. Hope my two cents help.


----------



## Dextersmom

LiliO said:


> View attachment 3298609
> 
> 
> View attachment 3298610
> 
> 
> View attachment 3298611
> 
> 
> This is my old watch with a new band and clasp
> I think yours is bigger...i really like the size of yours better but mine was a gift from the regional manager (he is a good friend and recently has left to run the NY Bulgari store now  )of the Atlanta boutique so its special to me and my husband surprising me with a band and clasp one day was very special too.


Oh&#8230;yours is very beautiful&#8230;so classic and I love your new strap.


----------



## Dextersmom

cartiernikki said:


> You have me thinking about this watch a lot now. Do you have the fold over clasp on that leather strap or a regular buckle? I am really thinking about getting this watch and I was looking for feedback from someone with the fold over cartier clasp (not sure what it is called). I just wondered how people like  it (pros and cons over the more common buckle on most watches with a strap). Thanks again for the picture the other day!


Mine has the fold over clasp and I love it.  It feels very secure.  I have small wrists and when I bought it the boutique adjusted it to fit my wrist perfectly.


----------



## LiliO

cartiernikki said:


> You have me thinking about this watch a lot now. Do you have the fold over clasp on that leather strap or a regular buckle? I am really thinking about getting this watch and I was looking for feedback from someone with the fold over cartier clasp (not sure what it is called). I just wondered how people like  it (pros and cons over the more common buckle on most watches with a strap). Thanks again for the picture the other day!


Hi Cartiernikki...I love the fold over buckle which is called the deployment buckle.  I think it makes the whole watch.  I had a similar problem as Chinese Warrior with my ballon watch which I got a leather strap for with a deployment buckle and it turns out the boutique sold me the wrong size (the mens size) and once I got the smaller one, it sat better on my wrist and the piece of leather didn't stick out anymore. So I knew I wanted one for this tank watch.  
It does make it fit securely and I just think it looks great.  All the buckles do though...its hard to go wrong with anything Cartier in my opinion   And thank you Dextersmom!


----------



## cartiernikki

Dextersmom said:


> Mine has the fold over clasp and I love it.  It feels very secure.  I have small wrists and when I bought it the boutique adjusted it to fit my wrist perfectly.


Thank you for the help and thanks again for the pictures.


----------



## cartiernikki

LiliO said:


> Hi Cartiernikki...I love the fold over buckle which is called the deployment buckle.  I think it makes the whole watch.  I had a similar problem as Chinese Warrior with my ballon watch which I got a leather strap for with a deployment buckle and it turns out the boutique sold me the wrong size (the mens size) and once I got the smaller one, it sat better on my wrist and the piece of leather didn't stick out anymore. So I knew I wanted one for this tank watch.
> It does make it fit securely and I just think it looks great.  All the buckles do though...its hard to go wrong with anything Cartier in my opinion   And thank you Dextersmom!


That makes sense. Thanks a lot for the help. I love Cartier too.


----------



## cartiernikki

Chinese Warrior said:


> Hi there! I thought I will chime in as an ex-owner of the fold over Cartier clasp. I have small wrists so the excess leather will basically double up and it does not sit very tightly on my wrist. I can, sometimes,  see the excess leather peeking out...
> 
> It was difficult to change the leather strap in my country (cosmopolitan city in Asia); I finally managed to change it in another Asian city but the colors were extremely limited.
> 
> In all honesty, I did not sell the Tank Louis because of the cons. I just prefer to wear my Tank Francaise more. Hope my two cents help.


Thanks for the help. Your Tank Francaise is gorgeous. That is another favorite of mine.


----------



## MrsWashington

**Chanel** said:


> My Cartier two tone small Ballon Bleu watch and rainbow Love ring in action the other day .



Love everything about this look!


----------



## russianpenguin

+1

Very elegant


----------



## jng2b

I'm going to look at pre-owned tank francaise watches today.  I believe that they have both stainless and two-toned.  I am leaning toward stainless, but I've spent years buying only handbags with gold HW.  My engagement ring is white gold.  Please tell me that my bags would not look weird with a stainless watch!  I know that white metals are just a better color for my skin.  I realize that this is a ridiculous question


----------



## jng2b

And just for fun, here is a picture of a new one  that I tried on in the store. Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## rakhee81

jng2b said:


> I'm going to look at pre-owned tank francaise watches today.  I believe that they have both stainless and two-toned.  I am leaning toward stainless, but I've spent years buying only handbags with gold HW.  My engagement ring is white gold.  Please tell me that my bags would not look weird with a stainless watch!  I know that white metals are just a better color for my skin.  I realize that this is a ridiculous question




I have a small SS tank francaise which I adore but all my other jewellery and the hardware on all my bags is gold! I just loved the SS watch so much that I didn't worry about being matchy, in fact I think it's a nice change to have different metals! Buy the one you love and you'll always wear it well! GL deciding, and please reveal when you have it! [emoji4]


----------



## cathybscloset

My Must de Cartier and Tank Francaise! I'd love a Tank Louis with a cognac strap...


----------



## Blingaddict

Gorgeous additions! Congratulations and wear in good health!!


----------



## Blingaddict

Earlier this year I celebrated my 20th anniversary and DH has been aware of my obsession with the BB for some time!! Well ever since I started this thread all those years ago!! Along the way I got tempted & distracted with other shiny objects [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16] and then my dear mother in law was gifted a BB by her sons so I decided to let the BB go...but DH has graciously encouraged me to look at the BB again. And I have tried on the 42mm men's BB in ss and the 36mm in ss..trouble is I can't decide which one suits me better. 
Could I request the very tasteful members of this forum for advise. Thank you in advance. 

Moderators if this is off topic, apologies and kindly let me know way forward.


----------



## prplhrt21

Blingaddict said:


> View attachment 3311043
> View attachment 3311045
> 
> 
> Earlier this year I celebrated my 20th anniversary and DH has been aware of my obsession with the BB for some time!! Well ever since I started this thread all those years ago!! Along the way I got tempted & distracted with other shiny objects [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16] and then my dear mother in law was gifted a BB by her sons so I decided to let the BB go...but DH has graciously encouraged me to look at the BB again. And I have tried on the 42mm men's BB in ss and the 36mm in ss..trouble is I can't decide which one suits me better.
> Could I request the very tasteful members of this forum for advise. Thank you in advance.
> 
> Moderators if this is off topic, apologies and kindly let me know way forward.



Even though I sport the 42( I don't think the 36 was an option at the time?), I'm voting for the 36 on you..it looks proportionate and lovely!!


----------



## Livia1

Blingaddict said:


> View attachment 3311043
> View attachment 3311045
> 
> 
> Earlier this year I celebrated my 20th anniversary and DH has been aware of my obsession with the BB for some time!! Well ever since I started this thread all those years ago!! Along the way I got tempted & distracted with other shiny objects [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16] and then my dear mother in law was gifted a BB by her sons so I decided to let the BB go...but DH has graciously encouraged me to look at the BB again. And I have tried on the 42mm men's BB in ss and the 36mm in ss..trouble is I can't decide which one suits me better.
> Could I request the very tasteful members of this forum for advise. Thank you in advance.
> 
> Moderators if this is off topic, apologies and kindly let me know way forward.




The 36 for sure. Looks like it was made for you.


----------



## gagabag

Blingaddict said:


> View attachment 3311043
> View attachment 3311045
> 
> 
> Earlier this year I celebrated my 20th anniversary and DH has been aware of my obsession with the BB for some time!! Well ever since I started this thread all those years ago!! Along the way I got tempted & distracted with other shiny objects [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16] and then my dear mother in law was gifted a BB by her sons so I decided to let the BB go...but DH has graciously encouraged me to look at the BB again. And I have tried on the 42mm men's BB in ss and the 36mm in ss..trouble is I can't decide which one suits me better.
> Could I request the very tasteful members of this forum for advise. Thank you in advance.
> 
> Moderators if this is off topic, apologies and kindly let me know way forward.




Like the 36 better on you. What size is your wrist?


----------



## bagreedy

Blingaddict said:


> View attachment 3311043
> View attachment 3311045
> 
> 
> Earlier this year I celebrated my 20th anniversary and DH has been aware of my obsession with the BB for some time!! Well ever since I started this thread all those years ago!! Along the way I got tempted & distracted with other shiny objects [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16] and then my dear mother in law was gifted a BB by her sons so I decided to let the BB go...but DH has graciously encouraged me to look at the BB again. And I have tried on the 42mm men's BB in ss and the 36mm in ss..trouble is I can't decide which one suits me better.
> Could I request the very tasteful members of this forum for advise. Thank you in advance.
> 
> Moderators if this is off topic, apologies and kindly let me know way forward.



I like the 36mm better on your wrist. I just went through the exercise with 36/33 for myself and picked the 33mm. I was surprised with my choice because, most of my other watches are 36mm or bigger. But, for the BB I felt the 33mm looked better. For the Love bracelet, my size is 17.


----------



## cathybscloset

Blingaddict said:


> View attachment 3311043
> View attachment 3311045
> 
> 
> Earlier this year I celebrated my 20th anniversary and DH has been aware of my obsession with the BB for some time!! Well ever since I started this thread all those years ago!! Along the way I got tempted & distracted with other shiny objects [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16] and then my dear mother in law was gifted a BB by her sons so I decided to let the BB go...but DH has graciously encouraged me to look at the BB again. And I have tried on the 42mm men's BB in ss and the 36mm in ss..trouble is I can't decide which one suits me better.
> Could I request the very tasteful members of this forum for advise. Thank you in advance.
> 
> Moderators if this is off topic, apologies and kindly let me know way forward.



The 36 looks amazing on you!


----------



## Luxelifemomma

36 vote here too. I have it and love it!


----------



## antschulina

Blingaddict said:


> View attachment 3311043
> View attachment 3311045
> 
> 
> Earlier this year I celebrated my 20th anniversary and DH has been aware of my obsession with the BB for some time!! Well ever since I started this thread all those years ago!! Along the way I got tempted & distracted with other shiny objects [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16] and then my dear mother in law was gifted a BB by her sons so I decided to let the BB go...but DH has graciously encouraged me to look at the BB again. And I have tried on the 42mm men's BB in ss and the 36mm in ss..trouble is I can't decide which one suits me better.
> Could I request the very tasteful members of this forum for advise. Thank you in advance.
> 
> Moderators if this is off topic, apologies and kindly let me know way forward.




They both look great on your wrist, and you could get either! Personally, I prefer smaller watches, and would go for the 36. But that's just my personal preference.


----------



## LiliO

cathybscloset said:


> The 36 looks amazing on you!


agree


----------



## chiaoapple

My Cartiers... imo the Cartier designs lend themselves best to diamonds!
Tank Solo XL, Calibre 42mm, Divan large. Yes love big watches!


----------



## uhpharm01

chiaoapple said:


> My Cartiers... imo the Cartier designs lend themselves best to diamonds!
> Tank Solo XL, Calibre 42mm, Divan large. Yes love big watches!



Amazing collection


----------



## Blingaddict

chiaoapple said:


> My Cartiers... imo the Cartier designs lend themselves best to diamonds!
> Tank Solo XL, Calibre 42mm, Divan large. Yes love big watches!




What an amazing collection you have!! I love big watches too and these are divine!


----------



## cartiernikki

I agree! Just gorgeous! So impressive! Works of art. Love the shiny black leather with the diamonds too. Thank you so much for sharing. I would love to see more pictures of these. Maybe peaking out from a nice long sleeve. I would love any other pictures with them strapped on your wrist... Thanks again.


----------



## chiaoapple

cartiernikki said:


> I agree! Just gorgeous! So impressive! Works of art. Love the shiny black leather with the diamonds too. Thank you so much for sharing. I would love to see more pictures of these. Maybe peaking out from a nice long sleeve. I would love any other pictures with them strapped on your wrist... Thanks again.





Blingaddict said:


> What an amazing collection you have!! I love big watches too and these are divine!





uhpharm01 said:


> Amazing collection



Thank you for the kind comments!
I have two pictures "on hand" (no pun intended...) showing action shots of the Calibre and Divan. But of the 3, I actually wear the Tank the most...


----------



## cartiernikki

You are funny  Thanks again for sharing. Beautiful photos! I am with you on wearing the tank all the time. I like the tank the best too. That one has a really cool design with the diamonds on the face and I just love the tank style in general. I think the Divan is a close second and then the Calibre. They are all stunning! Please Post the tank on your wrist sometime if you get a chance.


----------



## gagabag

chiaoapple said:


> Thank you for the kind comments!
> 
> I have two pictures "on hand" (no pun intended...) showing action shots of the Calibre and Divan. But of the 3, I actually wear the Tank the most...




OMG! This is bling porn! My eyes are confused, not sure where to look first - your necklaces or your watch! Amazing! Love them all! [emoji106]&#127996;


----------



## potomacng

Despite having Omega Constellation two tone and this Tank, I'm wearing the Tank more than the other because of its simplicity


----------



## mousdioufe

Just received my Cartier tank divan discontinued limited edition.


----------



## uhpharm01

potomacng said:


> Despite having Omega Constellation two tone and this Tank, I'm wearing the Tank more than the other because of its simplicity



Very nice congrats


----------



## BreadnGem

I've had this for more than 2 years and it still looks great despite some small scratches. 

Tank Solo small size, but looks big on my wrist


----------



## Angela9288

Hi! I think I'm in the minority, but my vote is 42! The 36 looks beautiful on you, but the 42 is for me the brave, exciting choice that says young, fresh and modern. They say when you flip a coin and throw it in the air, you know which one you prefer in your heart. Both look great on you. &#128516;


----------



## Angela9288

Blingaddict said:


> View attachment 3311043
> View attachment 3311045
> 
> 
> Earlier this year I celebrated my 20th anniversary and DH has been aware of my obsession with the BB for some time!! Well ever since I started this thread all those years ago!! Along the way I got tempted & distracted with other shiny objects [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16] and then my dear mother in law was gifted a BB by her sons so I decided to let the BB go...but DH has graciously encouraged me to look at the BB again. And I have tried on the 42mm men's BB in ss and the 36mm in ss..trouble is I can't decide which one suits me better.
> Could I request the very tasteful members of this forum for advise. Thank you in advance.
> 
> Moderators if this is off topic, apologies and kindly let me know way forward.



Hi! I think I'm in the minority, but my vote is 42! The 36 looks beautiful on you, but the 42 is for me the brave, exciting choice that says young, fresh and modern - and it has the date! They say when you flip a coin and throw it in the air, you know which one you prefer in your heart. Both look great on you. &#128516;


----------



## uhpharm01

Angela9288 said:


> Hi! I think I'm in the minority, but my vote is 42! The 36 looks beautiful on you, but the 42 is for me the brave, exciting choice that says young, fresh and modern - and it has the date! They say when you flip a coin and throw it in the air, you know which one you prefer in your heart. Both look great on you. &#128516;



The 42 is gorgeous.


----------



## AddyG

My tank solo. Love this watch!


----------



## danadoo

I love my Cartier watches and have a few... my two tone Ballon Bleu is my daily. Here it is in one of my engagement photos. We can all agree it's a great piece from Cartier; but I'm really pleseantly surprised how well it photographs


----------



## chiaoapple

Action shot of tank solo xl


----------



## chiaoapple

Photo here!


----------



## Jetsetmax

chiaoapple said:


> Photo here!



 Absolutely stunning!!!


----------



## lasttotheparty

Bought this tank americane five years ago. It was my very first luxury item ever. I loved it so much I swore to wear it every day. Then it got a big nasty scratch and I freaked and put it away for safe keeping. This is the first time I'm wearing it in 4 years, 11 months. &#128577; So silly. Wish I had known better and just wore it. On the plus side, the battery is still working. &#128077;


----------



## lasttotheparty

Hope my pic gets attached this time!


----------



## whifi

my new Tank Solo


----------



## Livia1

whifi said:


> my new Tank Solo




Love the Tank and the Bal!


----------



## purseinsanity

Blingaddict said:


> View attachment 3311043
> View attachment 3311045
> 
> 
> Earlier this year I celebrated my 20th anniversary and DH has been aware of my obsession with the BB for some time!! Well ever since I started this thread all those years ago!! Along the way I got tempted & distracted with other shiny objects [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16] and then my dear mother in law was gifted a BB by her sons so I decided to let the BB go...but DH has graciously encouraged me to look at the BB again. And I have tried on the 42mm men's BB in ss and the 36mm in ss..trouble is I can't decide which one suits me better.
> Could I request the very tasteful members of this forum for advise. Thank you in advance.
> 
> Moderators if this is off topic, apologies and kindly let me know way forward.



I love the 42!


----------



## uhpharm01

purseinsanity said:


> i love the 42!


+1


----------



## purseinsanity




----------



## Chinese Warrior

purseinsanity said:


>




This is perfection!! I will show this watch to the hubby.


----------



## birkin10600

purseinsanity said:


>



Look stunning! &#128525; I love all I see here.


----------



## purseinsanity

Chinese Warrior said:


> This is perfection!! I will show this watch to the hubby.





birkin10600 said:


> Look stunning! &#128525; I love all I see here.



Thank you!


----------



## uhpharm01

purseinsanity said:


>



Just exquisite


----------



## Luxelifemomma

purseinsanity said:


>




Love everything happening here


----------



## purseinsanity

uhpharm01 said:


> Just exquisite





Luxelifemomma said:


> Love everything happening here



Thank you both so much!


----------



## lovemyrescues

AddyG said:


> My tank solo. Love this watch!
> 
> View attachment 3327587


I just tried this yesterday at a meetup at Cartier!  I absolutely LOVE it.  It may be mine in 2017.


----------



## Baglover600

Recently gifted Cartier - wear it everyday!


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

Rami00 said:


> Ronde Solo


Gosh Rami can you and I trade lives please? LOL! love all your pieces! you have style, girl. 

xx


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

smom said:


> Adding my vintage Cartier to the mix. This is the first watch I ever remember knowing as my mom wore it all the time. My dad got it for her around the time I was born on their first trip to Paris together. It was a huge luxury for them and due to the sentimental value, my mom never gave in all those years I was begging her to just give it to me. lol. Even when my wrists were too small for this strap I poked holes though the leather so I could wear it... When I got my first job out of school, the first thing I got myself after saving up money was a Tank Solo so I could be just like my mom. A Roadster and other luxury watches later, mom finally lets go and hands down to me this beauty&#9825;. The value I attach to this watch is priceless and I cannot believe that 30+ years later the automatic movement it still going strong! Cartier pieces are most definitely timeless.


Love this story. I think it looks so gorgeous on you and is a family heirloom. You are so lucky to have such an awesome family and a cartier watch to match  

xx


----------



## Rami00

JessicaRabbit1 said:


> Gosh Rami can you and I trade lives please? LOL! love all your pieces! you have style, girl.
> 
> xx



Awww aren't you a sweetheart! Thank you babe :kiss:


----------



## Livia1

JessicaRabbit1 said:


> Gosh Rami can you and I trade lives please? LOL! love all your pieces! *you have style, girl. *
> 
> xx





Rami00 said:


> Awww aren't you a sweetheart! Thank you babe :kiss:




_Seriously_, the woman is pure elegance!


----------



## MyDogTink

purseinsanity said:


>




Love the blue band. It matches the cabochon sapphires on Cartier's watches.


----------



## purseinsanity

Baglover600 said:


> View attachment 3340125
> 
> Recently gifted Cartier - wear it everyday!



Lucky gal!


----------



## purseinsanity

MyDogTink said:


> Love the blue band. It matches the cabochon sapphires on Cartier's watches.



Thank you!    You're right, it does!  Never thought of that!


----------



## **Chanel**

purseinsanity said:


>



I die !

That blue strap is really beautiful. And a perfect watch with your Chanel Boy.
But would probably work with your stunning BE Birkin too .


----------



## **Chanel**

MrsWashington said:


> Love everything about this look!





russianpenguin said:


> +1
> 
> Very elegant



Thank you so much !



fraflori said:


> View attachment 3271215
> 
> My Cartier Tank Solo[emoji173]&#65039;



Looks very elegant on your wrist .



amjac2wm said:


> My new rose gold ballon bleu[emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3279825



Such a beautiful watch, enjoy!



WellTakenCareOf said:


> Just picked up my watch. Decided that I'll just go ahead and keep the 36. Loving it right now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3292762



Congratulations on your new watch and enjoy!


----------



## **Chanel**

Pmrbfay said:


> My Cartier Tank Francaise!



Very nice!



cathybscloset said:


> My Must de Cartier and Tank Francaise! I'd love a Tank Louis with a cognac strap...
> 
> View attachment 3303898



Two great classics!



Blingaddict said:


> View attachment 3311043
> View attachment 3311045
> 
> 
> Earlier this year I celebrated my 20th anniversary and DH has been aware of my obsession with the BB for some time!! Well ever since I started this thread all those years ago!! Along the way I got tempted & distracted with other shiny objects [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16] and then my dear mother in law was gifted a BB by her sons so I decided to let the BB go...but DH has graciously encouraged me to look at the BB again. And I have tried on the 42mm men's BB in ss and the 36mm in ss..trouble is I can't decide which one suits me better.
> Could I request the very tasteful members of this forum for advise. Thank you in advance.
> 
> Moderators if this is off topic, apologies and kindly let me know way forward.



36mm hands down, 42mm looks too big on your wrist IMO.


----------



## **Chanel**

chiaoapple said:


> My Cartiers... imo the Cartier designs lend themselves best to diamonds!
> Tank Solo XL, Calibre 42mm, Divan large. Yes love big watches!





chiaoapple said:


> Thank you for the kind comments!
> I have two pictures "on hand" (no pun intended...) showing action shots of the Calibre and Divan. But of the 3, I actually wear the Tank the most...



Beautiful pictures and love your VCA too !


----------



## **Chanel**

whifi said:


> my new Tank Solo



Looks perfect on you and works well with your Bal too .



danadoo said:


> I love my Cartier watches and have a few... my two tone Ballon Bleu is my daily. Here it is in one of my engagement photos. We can all agree it's a great piece from Cartier; but I'm really pleseantly surprised how well it photographs



Great watch isn't it? I have the same watch in 28mm and I love love love it .
So easy to wear and such a classic watch.
It looks great on your wrist!


----------



## purseinsanity

**Chanel** said:


> I die !
> 
> That blue strap is really beautiful. And a perfect watch with your Chanel Boy.
> But would probably work with your stunning BE Birkin too .



 I'm a little obsessed with BE!  I had this strap SO'ed.  My SA tried to make it as close to BE as possible!


----------



## birkin10600

purseinsanity said:


>



Absolutely stunning! :thumbup:


----------



## 00sara00

purseinsanity said:


>




Beautiful watch & great strap color!

Can the strap be changed to the gold chain, or only straps?


----------



## Bluestarforever

My tank francaise mother perl 
I loveeeeeeee it


----------



## Livia1

Bluestarforever said:


> View attachment 3343985
> View attachment 3343986
> 
> My tank francaise mother perl
> I loveeeeeeee it




So pretty
Many congrats.


----------



## honhon




----------



## Chinese Warrior

honhon said:


> View attachment 3364025




Simply gorgeous!!


----------



## purseinsanity

birkin10600 said:


> Absolutely stunning! :thumbup:





00sara00 said:


> Beautiful watch & great strap color!
> 
> Can the strap be changed to the gold chain, or only straps?



Thank you!  SA said I can order the metal bracelet but it needs additional pins to attach??


----------



## tiffknee79

After going back and forth between the tank solo and francaise, I ended up getting the francaise. Both are beautiful but after trying them on personally, the francaise in medium felt like the better choice for me.


----------



## blumster

tiffknee79 said:


> After going back and forth between the tank solo and francaise, I ended up getting the francaise. Both are beautiful but after trying them on personally, the francaise in medium felt like the better choice for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3383407


 It's gorgeous- I love this on you!  Great choice!  Congrats


----------



## Dany_37

Waiting for my Cartier Ballon Bleu 33 to arrive...super excited!!


----------



## missie1

My Ballon Bleu mid sized 36 mm all diamond watch.  DH got for me earlier this month.  
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3396493


----------



## missie1

My 36 mm Ballon Bleu with diamond band


----------



## blumster

missie1 said:


> View attachment 3396495
> 
> My 36 mm Ballon Bleu with diamond band


WOW!!!!!!! SO goregeous!!!!!!


----------



## missie1

blumster said:


> WOW!!!!!!! SO goregeous!!!!!!


Thanks the pics don't do it justice.  The sparkle is insane


----------



## Allshinythings

missie1 said:


> View attachment 3396495
> 
> My 36 mm Ballon Bleu with diamond band



Stunning!


----------



## LovEmAll

missie1 said:


> View attachment 3396495
> 
> My 36 mm Ballon Bleu with diamond band



Wow...this is spectacular!!  ::


----------



## missie1

AmokedFish said:


> Stunning!


Thanks


----------



## missie1

LovEmAll said:


> Wow...this is spectacular!!  ::


Thanks


----------



## LovEmAll

Finally decided on a watch!  Happy to share my new tank with you! Now I am just waiting for a croc red strap that I am so excited to get...apparently in another 8 weeks ... Lol.


----------



## Zucnarf

LovEmAll said:


> Finally decided on a watch!  Happy to share my new tank with you! Now I am just waiting for a croc red strap that I am so excited to get...apparently in another 8 weeks ... Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3401577



Love it


----------



## LovEmAll

Zucnarf said:


> Love it



Thanks so much!  I am not really a watch person...I love watches and love how they look on other people, but always felt odd with one until I realized I love watches with a leather band.  Now I want a band in every color!  Lol thanks for letting me share [emoji253]


----------



## baggingthebag

This is such a great thread. All of you have gorgeous watches! Here's my vintage Must De Tank. Desperately needs a new strap and some polishing!


----------



## LovEmAll

baggingthebag said:


> This is such a great thread. All of you have gorgeous watches! Here's my vintage Must De Tank. Desperately needs a new strap and some polishing!



Beautiful!  I just love the look of Cartier with the leather strap.  You should go check out their straps! They are all TDF ... So many colors and choices!


----------



## baggingthebag

LovEmAll said:


> Beautiful!  I just love the look of Cartier with the leather strap.  You should go check out their straps! They are all TDF ... So many colors and choices!



Yes! I was supposed to go today but something came up. Planning to go over the weekend. I am thinking of either a deep red/maroon or navy or black strap. Will post pictures soon


----------



## purseinsanity

missie1 said:


> View attachment 3396495
> 
> My 36 mm Ballon Bleu with diamond band


Sheer gorgeousness!


----------



## missie1

purseinsanity said:


> Sheer gorgeousness!


Thanks


----------



## bougainvillier

Small yellow gold tank francaise


----------



## bougainvillier

missie1 said:


> View attachment 3396495
> 
> My 36 mm Ballon Bleu with diamond band



Amazing!


----------



## bougainvillier

baggingthebag said:


> This is such a great thread. All of you have gorgeous watches! Here's my vintage Must De Tank. Desperately needs a new strap and some polishing!



Love the vintage look!


----------



## missie1

bougainvillier said:


> Amazing!


Thanks


----------



## baggingthebag

bougainvillier said:


> Love the vintage look!



Thank you  x


----------



## Zucnarf

LovEmAll said:


> Thanks so much!  I am not really a watch person...I love watches and love how they look on other people, but always felt odd with one until I realized I love watches with a leather band.  Now I want a band in every color!  Lol thanks for letting me share [emoji253]



Is it large or small?


----------



## LovEmAll

Zucnarf said:


> Is it large or small?



It's the small.


----------



## Zucnarf

LovEmAll said:


> It's the small.



Thank you


----------



## Dextersmom

Wore my Small Tank Solo yesterday with my 3 Lagos bracelets.


----------



## Dextersmom

baggingthebag said:


> This is such a great thread. All of you have gorgeous watches! Here's my vintage Must De Tank. Desperately needs a new strap and some polishing!



Your watch is so beautiful!


----------



## baggingthebag

Dextersmom said:


> Your watch is so beautiful!



Thank you! I love your tank solo too! Which size is it? I have been wanting to purchase a Large or XL tank solo


----------



## Dextersmom

baggingthebag said:


> Thank you! I love your tank solo too! Which size is it? I have been wanting to purchase a Large or XL tank solo



Thank you.  Mine is Small.  I thought I wanted a larger watch, but after trying them all on the Small just suited me.


----------



## baggingthebag

Dextersmom said:


> Thank you.  Mine is Small.  I thought I wanted a larger watch, but after trying them all on the Small just suited me.



It looks stunning on you! [emoji2]


----------



## Dextersmom

baggingthebag said:


> It looks stunning on you! [emoji2]



You are very kind.  Thank you!


----------



## Zucnarf

Dextersmom said:


> You are very kind.  Thank you!



Gorgeus! Have you bought strap separately?


----------



## Dextersmom

Zucnarf said:


> Gorgeus! Have you bought strap separately?



Thank you and no I haven't.  This is the strap that came with the watch.


----------



## nyetnof

My first time sharing over here on the jewelry forum side [emoji85]

Latest and a very sentimental piece to my Cartier collection: Montre Ballon Bleu de Cartier, 33mm, or et acier, diamante [emoji184]


----------



## aga5

Love my ballon Bleu 36mm my fave


----------



## jpezmom

Dextersmom said:


> View attachment 3432109
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wore my Small Tank Solo yesterday with my 3 Lagos bracelets.


So lovely!  I usually wear watches with metal bands, but seeing your Solo makes we want one.  Such an elegant watch.  Love how you paired it with your jewelry, too!


----------



## jpezmom

nyetnof said:


> My first time sharing over here on the jewelry forum side [emoji85]
> 
> Latest and a very sentimental piece to my Cartier collection: Montre Ballon Bleu de Cartier, 33mm, or et acier, diamante [emoji184]
> 
> View attachment 3433652


Wow - what a beautiful BB.  Is this pink gold?  I like how it is understated (even with the diamonds) and classic. I am new to the Cartier jewelry forum, too - I think I am hooked!!


----------



## Dextersmom

jpezmom said:


> So lovely!  I usually wear watches with metal bands, but seeing your Solo makes we want one.  Such an elegant watch.  Love how you paired it with your jewelry, too!



Thank you so much!


----------



## nyetnof

jpezmom said:


> Wow - what a beautiful BB.  Is this pink gold?  I like how it is understated (even with the diamonds) and classic. I am new to the Cartier jewelry forum, too - I think I am hooked!!



Thank you [emoji5] 

From Cartier's French website, the translation is suppose to mean 'gold and steel', but I think it's in between rose gold and yellow gold? If you get what I mean [emoji85] In certain lighting it appears more champagne gold and sometimes more bronzy orange gold [emoji14]

I like how it still has the 'essentials' of a Ballon Bleu but a little fancier with the diamonds [emoji184]

Haha I mostly just read posts on the jewelry forum instead of posting [emoji87]


----------



## Zucnarf

My first Cartier piece, Tank Solo in size large. Perfect size for my 14.5 wrist. Love the simple and elegant look and already thinking about Ronde Solo for the same reason.
For some reason watch looks way bigger in pic then irl, but hope you like it. 
SA was very nice and told me that in September will be available new leather straps which will be easy removable by ourselves 
Can't Wait to see the colors.




View attachment 3437489


----------



## uhpharm01

Zucnarf said:


> My first Cartier piece, Tank Solo in size large. Perfect size for my 14.5 wrist. Love the simple and elegant look and already thinking about Ronde Solo for the same reason.
> For some reason watch looks way bigger in pic then irl, but hope you like it.
> SA was very nice and told me that in September will be available new leather straps which will be easy removable by ourselves
> Can't Wait to see the colors.
> View attachment 3437487
> 
> View attachment 3437488
> 
> View attachment 3437489


Very nice congrats.


----------



## Zucnarf

uhpharm01 said:


> Very nice congrats.



Thank you [emoji5]


----------



## jpezmom

Zucnarf said:


> My first Cartier piece, Tank Solo in size large. Perfect size for my 14.5 wrist. Love the simple and elegant look and already thinking about Ronde Solo for the same reason.
> For some reason watch looks way bigger in pic then irl, but hope you like it.
> SA was very nice and told me that in September will be available new leather straps which will be easy removable by ourselves
> Can't Wait to see the colors.
> View attachment 3437487
> 
> View attachment 3437488
> 
> View attachment 3437489



Oh, this is so beautiful on you!  I'm hoping to get to the boutique tomorrow to try the Tank Solo on, too.  You are inspiring me!  

(I noticed that the Solo is much lower in price than the Francaise and Anglaise.  I wonder why?  It seems to be more of the classic Tank style?  At any rate, I can't wait to try it on and hope I come home with a Solo, too!)


----------



## Zucnarf

jpezmom said:


> Oh, this is so beautiful on you!  I'm hoping to get to the boutique tomorrow to try the Tank Solo on, too.  You are inspiring me!
> 
> (I noticed that the Solo is much lower in price than the Francaise and Anglaise.  I wonder why?  It seems to be more of the classic Tank style?  At any rate, I can't wait to try it on and hope I come home with a Solo, too!)



Thank you!
I have no idea why, but I prefer the shape of Solo on me, I don't Like how Francaise looks on me, and I am not into square shapes...
Be sure to try small and large, large seems big in pics, but it really isn't at all, think it is perfect size, elegant but noticeable


----------



## LovEmAll

Zucnarf said:


> Thank you!
> I have no idea why, but I prefer the shape of Solo on me, I don't Like how Francaise looks on me, and I am not into square shapes...
> Be sure to try small and large, large seems big in pics, but it really isn't at all, think it is perfect size, elegant but noticeable
> View attachment 3437598



Looks beautiful on you!


----------



## Zucnarf

LovEmAll said:


> Looks beautiful on you!



Thank you


----------



## Ladybc75

[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

aga5 said:


> Love my ballon Bleu 36mm my fave
> View attachment 3433865


I adore your watch. I have always been a big fan of leather straps, so comfy.


----------



## Dextersmom

Zucnarf said:


> My first Cartier piece, Tank Solo in size large. Perfect size for my 14.5 wrist. Love the simple and elegant look and already thinking about Ronde Solo for the same reason.
> For some reason watch looks way bigger in pic then irl, but hope you like it.
> SA was very nice and told me that in September will be available new leather straps which will be easy removable by ourselves
> Can't Wait to see the colors.
> View attachment 3437487
> 
> View attachment 3437488
> 
> View attachment 3437489



Looks beautiful on you!!


----------



## Zucnarf

Dextersmom said:


> Looks beautiful on you!!



Thank you dear [emoji257]


----------



## LadyBaginess




----------



## uhpharm01

LadyBaginess said:


> View attachment 3439234


Very nice


----------



## uhpharm01

LadyBaginess said:


> View attachment 3439234


i just love a two tone watch. This my favorite version of the tank.


----------



## Chinese Warrior

LadyBaginess said:


> View attachment 3439234



Gorgeous and timeless!!! We are watch twins on this piece[emoji4]


----------



## Chinese Warrior

I wish we can see some pictures of the  Cartier two tone BB. I tried one 36mm during my recent trip to Tokyo but did not snap any pictures![emoji30][emoji30] that is next watch on my wish list.


----------



## birkin10600

Cartier 2 tone BB 36mm MOP dial. Thanks for letting me share. [emoji173]


----------



## selinameh

Hi! I so love everyone's watches. I just received a pre-owned Cartier Pasha Seatimer 38mm. I adore it! I love large watches. But the strap is way too big. Can anyone with a large Cartier and smallish wrists (mine are 5.5") chime in on how easy it is to order a strap that will fit? Do the leather straps come in short sizes? I mean, this is just huge. It fits my fiancé's 7.5" wrist and there's only maybe 1/2 inch shorter it can go. If I go stainless, do you think the stainless steel bracelet can be adjusted down small enough? I called Cartier and the lady said to take it into a boutique, which I will do this weekend, but was just wondering if anyone could share their experience. I'm also a little concerned because it's a discontinued style, but she said they could probably order something. Probably makes me nervous though. Anyway, here's a pic! Mind the scratch--had a frisky dog at work last week


----------



## Zucnarf

So happy with Tank


----------



## selinameh

I went to Cartier today and they had one short leather band in stock the SA swapped out for me. What a nice experience going there. Can't seem to upload a new shot, but it's perfect! I had a chance to browse too while I was there and I definitely have the Cartier bug now.


----------



## jpezmom

Zucnarf said:


> View attachment 3442327
> 
> View attachment 3442328
> 
> 
> So happy with Tank


Such an elegant style -- looks fabulous on you!

You inspired me with your earlier photo to try the Tank Solo (the small worked best for me) last week. I really liked the simplicity and cleanness of the design.  There will be an interchangeable leather band available in the Fall for the Stainless Steel Tank Solo so that makes this a very versatile watch. But it sounded like you had to bring the watch in for them to replace the band.  This is definitely on my wish list!!


----------



## Zucnarf

jpezmom said:


> Such an elegant style -- looks fabulous on you!
> 
> You inspired me with your earlier photo to try the Tank Solo (the small worked best for me) last week. I really liked the simplicity and cleanness of the design.  There will be an interchangeable leather band available in the Fall for the Stainless Steel Tank Solo so that makes this a very versatile watch. But it sounded like you had to bring the watch in for them to replace the band.  This is definitely on my wish list!!



I am glad you Like it!
I am sure that SA told me that the strap will be easily replaced at home.. So strange, but se will se. I agree about versatile watch 
What is your wrist size?


----------



## jpezmom

Hello!  I wear size 17 Love / 16 for JUC.  

I originally had been looking at the Tank Anglaise (went to boutique a few weeks ago to try this on) and then tried on the Tank Solo this past visit.  Attaching photos of both (excuse the plastic cover - kind of masks the beauty of the watches!).  I like both but was really drawn to the Solo.  The Anglaise seems more "shiny" and had a modern feel. I have some watches like this already so am leaning towards the Solo as it is a very classic Cartier style.  I only own one other leather band watch so am interested in adding another one.  Are you going to purchase the leather band?  Good to know about the band being replaceable at home.


----------



## jpezmom

selinameh said:


> I went to Cartier today and they had one short leather band in stock the SA swapped out for me. What a nice experience going there. Can't seem to upload a new shot, but it's perfect! I had a chance to browse too while I was there and I definitely have the Cartier bug now.


Can't wait to see a photo of your watch and new band!  What type of watch do you have?  I can totally relate about having the Cartier bug, too!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Picked up my new Tank Francaise pink MOP tonight.  I tried this watch on in my local Cartier dealer over a year ago and I couldn't stop thinking about it.  I went in to order it and they no longer had it in stock, but they ordered it for me and here she is.   BTW the price on this model (and some others) was $1000. less than it was last year.  When I looked at it last year it was $4450. and today it lists for $3450.


----------



## selinameh

jpezmom said:


> Can't wait to see a photo of your watch and new band!  What type of watch do you have?  I can totally relate about having the Cartier bug, too!!



For some reason I am having trouble uploading, but I wanted to say I love both watches on you, esp. the solo! It would look great on a leather band too.


----------



## Casaque7

Dextersmom said:


> Picked up my new Tank Francaise pink MOP tonight.  I tried this watch on in my local Cartier dealer over a year ago and I couldn't stop thinking about it.  I went in to order it and they no longer had it in stock, but they ordered it for me and here she is. [emoji813]  BTW the price on this model (and some others) was $1000. less than it was last year.  When I looked at it last year it was $4450. and today it lists for $3450.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3442614
> View attachment 3442615
> View attachment 3442616


Pic doesnt really show,how beautifulll the pink dial is,one of nicest watches c does


----------



## Dextersmom

Wearing my new watch out for the first time today!


----------



## Casaque7

I cant take a photo properly,have to get one link off


----------



## jpezmom

Casaque7 said:


> I cant take a photo properly,have to get one link off





Dextersmom said:


> Wearing my new watch out for the first time today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3443159


Congratulations on your beautiful watches!  So gorgeous!


----------



## jpezmom

selinameh said:


> For some reason I am having trouble uploading, but I wanted to say I love both watches on you, esp. the solo! It would look great on a leather band too.


Thanks, selinameh!  I am definitely leaning towards Solo and it's great to have others opine - helps me make a decision as it is so hard to choose!


----------



## Casaque7

Doopee said:


> Dear Cartier, despite priding yourselves on bringing joy to your customers' lives, you have dissapointed me time and time again. Perhaps this has something to do with this we are your "middle class "customers (please, do me a favour and google "Johann Rupert fears a poor uprising") or maybe it's that you actually don't GAF about your customer experience.
> 
> Let me start from the beginning. In May 2016 I turned 30 (a milestone birthday, in my books) and my gorgeous partner decided he would gift me a Cartier ring (if only the benefit of hindsight could influence him to seek out another brand, Bvlgari or Tiffany & Co. perhaps?) Inconveniently, your Melbourne store was being renovated and for some strange (ie. commercially challenged) reason there were no alternative retail outlets in Melbourne (p.s I'd hate to think about Cartier's loss of revenue during this period, not to mention the real estate associated costs of a blue chip location). So the advice from your customer service was to purchase from the Sydney store - however this had to be done by cash via a bank transfer and it would take a week to settle (1. who's foolish enough to have large sums of dead cash sitting around and 2. my birthday would have already come and gone). Evidently,  the option to purchase from the Sydney Cartier store turned out to be a long and convoluted process, making it it near impossible for him to purchase a well-intended birthday present. Sadly, my experiences in being dissapointed by Cartier ensued.
> 
> Due to the long and convoluted process to make a purchase from your Sydney store, your customer service centre then advised to instead wait for the Melbourne store to reopen, in order to purchase the ring. My partner found this strange so checked this with my girlfriend - who also contacted your customer service centre and received the same advice.
> 
> Feeling exasperated, my partner followed your advice -  he decided to wait until the Melb store reopened. So for my 30th birthday, my gift was a screenshot of the ring I would soon be recieving.
> 
> After almost 3 months of waiting we were finally notified (about a week ago from today) that the Melbourne Cartier store had reopened. With excitement, I convinced my partner to allow me to go to the store alone, despite the fact that he was away from Melbourne due to work commitments. Upon arriving at your store, I showed the screenshot of my ring to the Salesperson. He went and located the ring and brought it back to me to try on. You could imagine the joy I felt when I was finally able to try this ring on!
> 
> Upon payment I was told I owed significantly more than what I was originally expecting. So naturally, both your Salesperson & I assumed that the ring I had tried on was the wrong ring. Flustered and apologetic, off he went to search for the band with "thinner" and "less" diamonds. Unfortunately, Cartier did not stock my size in the "creation" with "thinner" and "less diamonds". Thinking it was a different ring,  I decided I would pay the additional price as I believed it to have contained more diamonds, as did your salesperson.
> 
> Feeling ecstatic, my journey home involved lots of  glances at my hand (covertey, as I tried to disguise my enthusiasm to check out my new ring). Later that evening I looked up the ring on your website to compare it against the screen shot that I had taken in May - ie. my "original" ring. You could imagine my surprise when I realised that in fact it was the same ring, just with a price hike of 20%.
> 
> It's astonishing that Cartier decided to mark up this ring by 20% occurred but hey, that's totally at your discretion and perhaps a strategy to make up for your declining sales in less popular products( #justsaying(. The most dissapointing aspect of all this, is that my partner had intended on purchasing this in May for my actual birthday but due to the long and unreasonable process and lack of alternative retail outlets in Melbourne, it appears we have now been financially exploited from your 20% price hike which I later found out came into effect on 1 August 2016. I thought maybe I was taking this personally but after speaking with friends and family, it appears that my feelings that Cartier's attitude towards their customers is so ducked (insert imagination) is actually a shared feeling amongst those who I've shared my dissapointing experience with.
> 
> What should have been a special and memorable birthday present now represents to me a symbol of exploitation and disgust; memorable, but for a totally different reason.
> 
> Cartier, your service centre has advised it is not possible to issue me a refund nor is it possible to honor the price in May - "too bad so sad, you snooze you lose" was the message I recieved, as "the price hike occurred on 1 Aug and it's now 18 days later". I should probably learn from my mistakes and not be astonished by Cartier's decisions, but seriously I can't help but be astonished that a multibillion, globally reaching, luxury brand would rather exploit their customers of a small sum of money (0.0001054% of your brand value - lol) rather than encourage any sense of loyalty (which, FYI, may even result in repeat business)
> 
> Perhaps it's a suitable time for some #selfreflection and a great opportunty to question why such dirty tactics are employed by your salespeople to make  your sales. Oh and don't even get me started on your breaches to Australian Consumer Law......... #poorpeoplearetakingovertheworld #rupertjohannwhatwillbecomeofyourcaviar
> #firstpurchaselastpurchase #cartierfail


Thats really bad,its terrible,and puts people off,buying the brand,when things like this happen.brands should realise by now,that a lot of working class,save and buy big.Without many of theses customers,who are not rich,but work hard,buy hard,theyd have no bussiness.


----------



## Dextersmom

jpezmom said:


> Congratulations on your beautiful watches!  So gorgeous!



Thank you!


----------



## Doopee

I'm pleased to say Cartier has resolved my issue @Casaque7


----------



## uhpharm01

Doopee said:


> I'm pleased to say Cartier has resolved my issue @Casaque7


That's good.


----------



## Casaque7

Doopee said:


> I'm pleased to say Cartier has resolved my issue @Casaque7


Good to hear,not good for business.when buying online,i only recived basic yhings in box,yet harrods sent me full cleaning kit,booklet is it suppose to be based on your watch bought,or just genetal


----------



## jpezmom

I did it - introducing my new Tank Solo!  I didn't realize this but Cartier can order a 1/2 link.  So, I am waiting for the 1/2 link as removing one link was too loose, and 2 links was too tight.  So happy with this watch and thank you all for sharing your photos and comments!


----------



## Mali_

Casaque7 said:


> I cant take a photo properly,have to get one link off


What size is it?


----------



## Casaque7

Mali_ said:


> What size is it?


Meduim,but its too big,needs two to three links off


----------



## simone72

Where can I take my Cartier watch to take a few links off? Does Cartier charge for this? I have a Ballon Bleu but I didn't purchase from Cartier and it was shipped to me so now I need to take a few links off and wondering if anyone can steer me in right direction, TIA


----------



## blumster

simone72 said:


> Where can I take my Cartier watch to take a few links off? Does Cartier charge for this? I have a Ballon Bleu but I didn't purchase from Cartier and it was shipped to me so now I need to take a few links off and wondering if anyone can steer me in right direction, TIA


Any jeweler can remove links for you….  It doesn't have to be a Cartier dealer or store….  Congrats and enjoy your new watch!


----------



## simone72

blumster said:


> Any jeweler can remove links for you….  It doesn't have to be a Cartier dealer or store….  Congrats and enjoy your new watch!


Thanks for your response I also called Cartier and they said they offer this service and it's complimentary I will post a pic once I get the link removed.


----------



## fraflori

Zucnarf said:


> View attachment 3442327
> 
> View attachment 3442328
> 
> 
> So happy with Tank



Wow wonderful [emoji173]️


----------



## Zucnarf

fraflori said:


> Wow wonderful [emoji173]️



Thank you! [emoji257]


----------



## CartierLVer

Doopee said:


> I'm pleased to say Cartier has resolved my issue @Casaque7



May we know how the issue was resolved? TIA


----------



## Newandee

Does this look too big on my wrist? This is The BB in 36 mm. Should I exchange it for the 33 mm instead?


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Newandee said:


> View attachment 3471477
> 
> Does this look too big on my wrist? This is The BB in 36 mm. Should I exchange it for the 33 mm instead?



Hi there! I would say it looks too big. Try on the 33, you may be pleasantly surprised. At the end of the day, go for the one that makes your heart sing!


----------



## Newandee

Chinese Warrior said:


> Hi there! I would say it looks too big. Try on the 33, you may be pleasantly surprised. At the end of the day, go for the one that makes your heart sing!



Thanks!!!


----------



## Newandee

Hoping some Cartier BB 33 mm owners would be posting pics of their watches on their wrists. I really need to get a perspective of how different sizes would look like!


----------



## baghagg

Newandee said:


> View attachment 3471477
> 
> Does this look too big on my wrist? This is The BB in 36 mm. Should I exchange it for the 33 mm instead?


This looks too big


----------



## Makenna

Here's my 33, tried on the 36, it's way too big on me.


----------



## Newandee

baghagg said:


> This looks too big





Makenna said:


> Here's my 33, tried on the 36, it's way too big on me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3472207



Thanks! I shouldve gotten the 33 mm!


----------



## Zucnarf

Newandee said:


> Thanks! I shouldve gotten the 33 mm!



 My experience is that all the watches on pictures looks waaaay bigger then irl.


----------



## Suzie

Here is my latest acquisition.


----------



## Newandee

Any feedback on the wear and tear of Cartier Leather straps?


----------



## Mali_

Realized Cartier didn't make the TF quartz watch I wanted anymore so luckily scoured the resale market and found it...! Introducing my new-to-me TF medium in 18kt YG....she even came with extra links but I need to actually subtract some. But I ❤️ Her!


----------



## LovEmAll

Suzie said:


> Here is my latest acquisition.
> View attachment 3473148





Mali_ said:


> View attachment 3474291
> View attachment 3474296
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Realized Cartier didn't make the TF quartz watch I wanted anymore so luckily scoured the resale market and found it...! Introducing my new-to-me TF medium in 18kt YG....she even came with extra links but I need to actually subtract some. But I [emoji173]️ Her!



Gorgeous timepieces!  Congrats to u both! [emoji898][emoji898][emoji898]


----------



## uhpharm01

Mali_ said:


> View attachment 3474291
> View attachment 3474296
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Realized Cartier didn't make the TF quartz watch I wanted anymore so luckily scoured the resale market and found it...! Introducing my new-to-me TF medium in 18kt YG....she even came with extra links but I need to actually subtract some. But I ❤️ Her!


 Gorgeous


----------



## Suzie

Mali_ said:


> View attachment 3474291
> View attachment 3474296
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Realized Cartier didn't make the TF quartz watch I wanted anymore so luckily scoured the resale market and found it...! Introducing my new-to-me TF medium in 18kt YG....she even came with extra links but I need to actually subtract some. But I ❤️ Her!


This is gorgeous, congrats.


----------



## cartiernikki

Mali_ said:


> View attachment 3474291
> View attachment 3474296
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Realized Cartier didn't make the TF quartz watch I wanted anymore so luckily scoured the resale market and found it...! Introducing my new-to-me TF medium in 18kt YG....she even came with extra links but I need to actually subtract some. But I ❤️ Her!


I agree, it is gorgeous! Glad you got the medium. I think that size looks better than the small. Congrats! Please share some pics. of you wearing it when you get it sized.


----------



## cartiernikki

Dextersmom said:


> Looks beautiful on you!!


I agree. It looks so gorgeous on your beautiful wrist! Thank you for sharing. Don't hesitate to show us more in the future. The solo is one of my favorites.


----------



## cartiernikki

Zucnarf said:


> Thank you!
> I have no idea why, but I prefer the shape of Solo on me, I don't Like how Francaise looks on me, and I am not into square shapes...
> Be sure to try small and large, large seems big in pics, but it really isn't at all, think it is perfect size, elegant but noticeable
> View attachment 3437598


Congrats. It looks like it fits you perfectly. Thanks for sharing! Please show us more if you get different straps or if you just want to show this look off more for us.


----------



## cartiernikki

LadyBaginess said:


> View attachment 3439234


Wow! Thanks for sharing. It fits you perfectly. I like how snug you have it. I also like it by itself. Love your style.


----------



## cartiernikki

LovEmAll said:


> Finally decided on a watch!  Happy to share my new tank with you! Now I am just waiting for a croc red strap that I am so excited to get...apparently in another 8 weeks ... Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3401577


Thank you so much for sharing. That is one of the best looks ever. That watch by itself snug on your wrist with the white blouse. I wish i saw this look more often. It looks so beautiful on your wrist. Please share more pics. when you get other colors. I bet they will look great too! I would always keep that black one around though. It will always look stunning too. Congrats and you made a great choice!


----------



## Zucnarf

cartiernikki said:


> Congrats. It looks like it fits you perfectly. Thanks for sharing! Please show us more if you get different straps or if you just want to show this look off more for us.



Thank you!
I will! My SA just wrote to me that straps should be available in january (She told September earlier). Looking forward seeing them!


----------



## cartiernikki

Zucnarf said:


> Thank you!
> I will! My SA just wrote to me that straps should be available in january (She told September earlier). Looking forward seeing them!


ugh! At least you will have that to look forward to. Until then, I noticed you are shopping for a rolex. That is exciting. What other watches do you have or like? I will look into that and give you my opinion on all those options. Take your time, that is a lot to decide on. Have a great day!


----------



## LovEmAll

cartiernikki said:


> Thank you so much for sharing. That is one of the best looks ever. That watch by itself snug on your wrist with the white blouse. I wish i saw this look more often. It looks so beautiful on your wrist. Please share more pics. when you get other colors. I bet they will look great too! I would always keep that black one around though. It will always look stunning too. Congrats and you made a great choice!



You are so sweet dear [emoji8][emoji253][emoji8]. I am still waiting on my red strap.  Lol.  I am actually thinking of having red, blue, white, black, and green around so I can switch them back and forth depending on what I'm wearing....but I'll start with the red.  Hopefully I I'll get it soon and I'll be sure to post it as soon as I get it [emoji7].


----------



## Zucnarf

cartiernikki said:


> ugh! At least you will have that to look forward to. Until then, I noticed you are shopping for a rolex. That is exciting. What other watches do you have or like? I will look into that and give you my opinion on all those options. Take your time, that is a lot to decide on. Have a great day!



I will wait for the straps to come. Not really into Rolex, but Like some of them a lot!


----------



## cartiernikki

LovEmAll said:


> You are so sweet dear [emoji8][emoji253][emoji8]. I am still waiting on my red strap.  Lol.  I am actually thinking of having red, blue, white, black, and green around so I can switch them back and forth depending on what I'm wearing....but I'll start with the red.  Hopefully I I'll get it soon and I'll be sure to post it as soon as I get it [emoji7].


Thank you, thank you, thank you! Can't wait to see all the different looks. All those colors sound like good choices. I am excited for you. I am going to look up the colors they have right now. You will enjoy that watch even more with all those straps. I am going to check out your IG today. Hope you are having a good weekend. I really appreciate you sharing.


----------



## cartiernikki

cartiernikki said:


> Thank you, thank you, thank you! Can't wait to see all the different looks. All those colors sound like good choices. I am excited for you. I am going to look up the colors they have right now. You will enjoy that watch even more with all those straps. I am going to check out your IG today. Hope you are having a good weekend. I really appreciate you sharing.


I forgot to ask. Do you have a cartier fold over clasp for your watch or is it a regular buckle? If you have the fold over type, please let us know how you like it opposed to the regular buckle.


----------



## cartiernikki

Zucnarf said:


> I will wait for the straps to come. Not really into Rolex, but Like some of them a lot!


I feel the same way. Some rolexes I don't care for at all and think they are ugly, but some I do like alot. Love your taste in cartier


----------



## kimpossible

Newandee said:


> View attachment 3471477
> 
> Does this look too big on my wrist? This is The BB in 36 mm. Should I exchange it for the 33 mm instead?



Honestly, it looks nice on your wrist, and with the leather strap it's perfect! This say a lot as I have never really cared of BB until I saw your picture.


----------



## Newandee

kimpossible said:


> Honestly, it looks nice on your wrist, and with the leather strap it's perfect! This say a lot as I have never really cared of BB until I saw your picture.



Thank you! This made my day!


----------



## beekmanhill

Newandee said:


> View attachment 3471477
> 
> Does this look too big on my wrist? This is The BB in 36 mm. Should I exchange it for the 33 mm instead?



You must have a very tiny wrist.   I do agree with the other poster who said they don't look as large irl as they do in pics.  I have a little less than a 6 inch wrist and own a 36.   I've been sorry I didn't buy the 42!  But I am quite tall (5'10") and need large looks on me.  Smaller watches get lost.  

Based on your pic, I'd say a 33 would be better for you, but it depends on your height and frame as well.


----------



## cartiernikki

LovEmAll said:


> You are so sweet dear [emoji8][emoji253][emoji8]. I am still waiting on my red strap.  Lol.  I am actually thinking of having red, blue, white, black, and green around so I can switch them back and forth depending on what I'm wearing....but I'll start with the red.  Hopefully I I'll get it soon and I'll be sure to post it as soon as I get it [emoji7].


I forgot to ask. Do you have a cartier fold over clasp on your watch strap or a regular buckle? If you have the cartier fold over style clasp, please let us know how you like it compared to a regular buckle. Thanks for all your reply's! It is nice to know that such a beautiful smart woman can be so sweet too


----------



## Zucnarf

Tank solo again


----------



## jpezmom

Zucnarf said:


> Tank solo again
> View attachment 3482195


Zucnarf - you are the perfect model for the Tank Solo - love this watch on you!  Are you going to buy any leather straps?  I am considering but still very much like the steel band.  Considering a black leather band or maybe deep red/burgundy?  I don't have a truly dressy watch and the Tank Solo looks very easy to dress up with the leather or croc band.


----------



## tiby321

Zucnarf said:


> Tank solo again
> View attachment 3482195



It's beautiful on you.  What size is it? I have a hard time deciding on the size I want to get.


----------



## Zucnarf

jpezmom said:


> Zucnarf - you are the perfect model for the Tank Solo - love this watch on you!  Are you going to buy any leather straps?  I am considering but still very much like the steel band.  Considering a black leather band or maybe deep red/burgundy?  I don't have a truly dressy watch and the Tank Solo looks very easy to dress up with the leather or croc band.



Thank you for kind words!
Yes, I can't Wait to buy leather straps, I would prefer croc band, maybe even in red/burgundy!




tiby321 said:


> It's beautiful on you.  What size is it? I have a hard time deciding on the size I want to get.


Thank you so much!
It is the large size. But in every single pic it looks bigger then in Real life. Maybe I should put a coin of € for comparison.
Thought that in smaller size it would loose its beauty.


----------



## nikki2304

Newandee said:


> View attachment 3471477
> 
> Does this look too big on my wrist? This is The BB in 36 mm. Should I exchange it for the 33 mm instead?



I would exchange it for the smaller. It does look a little too big


----------



## Zucnarf

Here is 1€ coin, maybe it will help someone.
The coin covers the dial. My wrist is around 14cm.


----------



## cartiernikki

Zucnarf said:


> Tank solo again
> View attachment 3482195


Wow! Thank you so much again! I really appreciate you taking the time to share. I love every pic. so far, but I think  this is my favorite. It looks soo hot near your hand with that black leather sleeve next to it. I absolutely love your style!!! I wouldn't be able to stop starring if I saw that peeking out from your sleeve. Do you catch people starring sometimes?


----------



## Zucnarf

cartiernikki said:


> Wow! Thank you so much again! I really appreciate you taking the time to share. I love every pic. so far, but I think  this is my favorite. It looks soo hot near your hand with that black leather sleeve next to it. I absolutely love your style!!! I wouldn't be able to stop starring if I saw that peeking out from your sleeve. Do you catch people starring sometimes?



I haven't noticed  
You are very kind, I can't wait to buy leather strap. Don't know should I wait the new ones in Jamuary or just buy the regular ones. And I am not sure which colors are available.
Does anyone know?


----------



## birkin10600

Love to share my new to me Cartier tank francaise 2tone midsize. Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## hb925

birkin10600 said:


> Love to share my new to me Cartier tank francaise 2tone midsize. Thanks for letting me share!


Is that the 33 BB?


----------



## uhpharm01

birkin10600 said:


> Love to share my new to me Cartier tank francaise 2tone midsize. Thanks for letting me share!


Very nice congrats. Love the BB watch too


----------



## birkin10600

cj0617 said:


> Is that the 33 BB?



It's the size 36mm BB


----------



## birkin10600

uhpharm01 said:


> Very nice congrats. Love the BB watch too



Thank you dear! [emoji173]


----------



## Zucnarf

birkin10600 said:


> Love to share my new to me Cartier tank francaise 2tone midsize. Thanks for letting me share!



What a gorgeus combo, love two tone medium!


----------



## jaccika

Got this vintage baby from mother-in-law and she said it's 30+ year-old! It looks stunning tho I prefer larger watch


----------



## cdtracing

birkin10600 said:


> Love to share my new to me Cartier tank francaise 2tone midsize. Thanks for letting me share!


Love it!!  I've been looking at a BB in the 36 size.  Trying to decide between a watch or a Love bracelet. Decisions, decisions!!


----------



## Mali_

Does anyone have a pic of a TF with a love cuff?


----------



## cartiernikki

Zucnarf said:


> I haven't noticed
> You are very kind, I can't wait to buy leather strap. Don't know should I wait the new ones in Jamuary or just buy the regular ones. And I am not sure which colors are available.
> Does anyone know?


I couldn't find the new colors on the internet. I guess you will have to ask someone at the store. If you happen to go by the store, try some colors on and take some pics. I don't know how many you can afford at once, but I like what you wear thinking. Black will always look stunning and I think a deep red would also be a good choice. I haven't seen all their colors. If I go by the store, I will  let you know what I find out.


----------



## cartiernikki

jaccika said:


> Got this vintage baby from mother-in-law and she said it's 30+ year-old! It looks stunning tho I prefer larger watch


congrats! She took good care of it. Is it the small size or mid?  I was wondering because it has the second hand. Take a pic. from farther away if you feel like it. Its a beauty  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## jabmw

My first cartier! Tank solo small. I have a 7 inch wrist. This is so beautiful in person and very classy.


----------



## lovemyrescues

jabmw said:


> View attachment 3498167
> 
> 
> My first cartier! Tank solo small. I have a 7 inch wrist. This is so beautiful in person and very classy.


Hoping to get that one next year!


----------



## jpezmom

jabmw said:


> View attachment 3498167
> 
> 
> My first cartier! Tank solo small. I have a 7 inch wrist. This is so beautiful in person and very classy.


Congrats - it looks beautiful on you!  I have the same watch and love it. Such a classic design. Enjoy!!


----------



## Prada Prince

Sold my Dior Christal watch and upgraded to my dream Cartier, a Roadster Automatic in stainless steel!


----------



## beekmanhill

Love the Roadster.  Congratulations.


----------



## youngster

Love this thread. I've lurked on it for a long time.  I'm in the market for an all gold watch, not two tone, and I've noticed that many of Cartier's yellow gold watch models have disappeared from their site.  Anybody heard anything from their AD about this?  They seem to have made a huge commitment to rose gold.  I do like Cartier's rose gold very much, it's very subtle and beautiful, but it's not for me.  

In any case, gorgeous watches everyone!  All of your pics have helped me narrow down the possibilities.


----------



## beekmanhill

http://www.wsj.com/articles/hard-times-for-luxury-watch-dealers-1470375753

High end watches have experienced huge sales declines.   Maybe Cartier is cutting the inventory.  



youngster said:


> Love this thread. I've lurked on it for a long time.  I'm in the market for an all gold watch, not two tone, and I've noticed that many of Cartier's yellow gold watch models have disappeared from their site.  Anybody heard anything from their AD about this?  They seem to have made a huge commitment to rose gold.  I do like Cartier's rose gold very much, it's very subtle and beautiful, but it's not for me.
> 
> In any case, gorgeous watches everyone!  All of your pics have helped me narrow down the possibilities.


----------



## youngster

beekmanhill said:


> http://www.wsj.com/articles/hard-times-for-luxury-watch-dealers-1470375753
> 
> High end watches have experienced huge sales declines.   Maybe Cartier is cutting the inventory.



Yes, I've read other articles about this.  Thanks for posting that link! It's been a trend for the last year or two.  The high end watch market is really saturated.  I imagine that Cartier is just cutting back on the number of models they offer though there are still plenty of rose gold options.  I was hoping for a few more yellow gold possibilities.


----------



## uhpharm01

Which gold watches are no longer available ?


----------



## youngster

uhpharm01 said:


> Which gold watches are no longer available ?



If you go to Cartier.com and look at watches and refine the search by case material, I just found very few selections in all yellow gold and many more in rose gold.  (This doesn't include the two-tones in steel/gold.) For example:
Ballon Bleu:  Yellow Gold 4 models  (nothing in 28 or 33 mm, only in 36 mm)
Ballon Bleu:  Rose Gold: 24 models (lots of different models in 28 and 33 mm as well as 36 mm)

The newer Clé de Cartier watch has no models in yellow gold at all.  It's all pink gold.  The Santos watches are all pink gold with just one model in yellow gold/steel two-tone.  
Maybe this is only what's available through the online boutique?  Not sure. I need to ask my local AD about this.


----------



## uhpharm01

youngster said:


> If you go to Cartier.com and look at watches and refine the search by case material, I just found very few selections in all yellow gold and many more in rose gold.  (This doesn't include the two-tones in steel/gold.) For example:
> Ballon Bleu:  Yellow Gold 4 models  (nothing in 28 or 33 mm, only in 36 mm)
> Ballon Bleu:  Rose Gold: 24 models (lots of different models in 28 and 33 mm as well as 36 mm)
> 
> The newer Clé de Cartier watch has no models in yellow gold at all.  It's all pink gold.  The Santos watches are all pink gold with just one model in yellow gold/steel two-tone.
> Maybe this is only what's available through the online boutique?  Not sure. I need to ask my local AD about this.


Thank you!

I do know that the tank francaise in all yellow gold was discontinued at least over five years ago.


----------



## youngster

Interesting! So maybe it's been a slow process over the past few years. It did surprise me, when I started looking at Cartier, that there were so few yellow gold versus pink gold models. I started out by looking at Rolex and there are just tons of yellow gold watches.


----------



## uhpharm01

youngster said:


> Interesting! So maybe it's been a slow process over the past few years. It did surprise me, when I started looking at Cartier, that there were so few yellow gold versus pink gold models. I started out by looking at Rolex and there are just tons of yellow gold watches.



But I've also discovered that Cartier discontinued the all steel Tank Francaise in the large size with the date in the automatic version. 

That's true about the fact that there are so few yellow gold watches vs pink gold watches.  I love the number of yellow gold watches that are available with Rolex.  They have so many different combinations that you can choose from.


----------



## youngster

Rolex does have a lot to chose from! I'm still leaning towards Cartier though for this new watch I'm considering. I have 2 datejusts already which I love but I want something different, just to mix things up a bit. I'm looking at vintage too and that's been fun. Lots of interesting choices!


----------



## uhpharm01

youngster said:


> Rolex does have a lot to chose from! I'm still leaning towards Cartier though for this new watch I'm considering. I have 2 datejusts already which I love but I want something different, just to mix things up a bit. I'm looking at vintage too and that's been fun. Lots of interesting choices!


Oh I see. Happy shopping.


----------



## youngster

uhpharm01 said:


> Oh I see. Happy shopping.



Thanks! I think I get almost as much pleasure from the process than the actual purchase.  Ok, maybe not quite, but it's fun to look and try on and think about different possibiities. Originally, I was set on a gold Rolex presidential bracelet, vintage, but I tried on a few and wasn't in love. So, on to Cartier.


----------



## Mali_

youngster said:


> Thanks! I think I get almost as much pleasure from the process than the actual purchase.  Ok, maybe not quite, but it's fun to look and try on and think about different possibiities. Originally, I was set on a gold Rolex presidential bracelet, vintage, but I tried on a few and wasn't in love. So, on to Cartier.


I was like you. I wanted a (medium sized) all yellow gold (TF) Cartier watch but searched in vein. I think Cartier has focused its all gold watches on the men size since women are now buying them. They certainly don't have a good variety. I finally found the exact watch I was looking for from a reseller. Very very happy with it.


----------



## youngster

Mali_ said:


> I was like you. I wanted a (medium sized) all yellow gold (TF) Cartier watch but searched in vein.* I think Cartier has focused its all gold watches on the men size since women are now buying them*. They certainly don't have a good variety. I finally found the exact watch I was looking for from a reseller. Very very happy with it.



Congratulations on what I'm sure is a gorgeous watch!  I think you are right about Cartier shifting its focus.  The all yellow gold models are available in the larger (36 mm) sizes but not in 28 or 33 mm in the BB.  They do offer the smaller sizes in rose gold though.  But, I'm probably the only person on the planet that can wear white or yellow metals but looks terrible in rose gold, even Cartier's beautiful, subtle rose gold.  It's funny because it's supposed to be the metal that looks good on everyone.  I'm the exception lol.  So, I have also gone to the re-sellers and I have a 28 mm yellow gold watch on its way to me for a substantial savings.  I'm not paying that much more than I would have for the pre-owned Rolex datejusts I was looking at that were 15 - 30 years old and with hollow links on the bracelet.


----------



## xiaoxiao

Mali_ said:


> I was like you. I wanted a (medium sized) all yellow gold (TF) Cartier watch but searched in vein. I think Cartier has focused its all gold watches on the men size since women are now buying them. They certainly don't have a good variety. I finally found the exact watch I was looking for from a reseller. Very very happy with it.



Congratulations! Which reseller did you find it from, If you don't mind me asking? A friend is looking for a preowned Cartier and I would love to pass on the info to her. Thanks!!


----------



## Emerson

Went into the store to try on some watches today.. Reaching a milestone birthday in 2 weeks so have been thinking about getting a new Cartier
The medium francaise tank on the left is my old watch; have had it for about 4 years now. Tried on the 33mm pink gold bb with the leather strap, and the 33mm stainless steel bb with the pink clock face.. Can't decide!!!!
Any advice would be awesome!!!


----------



## BlondeAndOrange

Emerson said:


> Went into the store to try on some watches today.. Reaching a milestone birthday in 2 weeks so have been thinking about getting a new Cartier
> The medium francaise tank on the left is my old watch; have had it for about 4 years now. Tried on the 33mm pink gold bb with the leather strap, and the 33mm stainless steel bb with the pink clock face.. Can't decide!!!!
> Any advice would be awesome!!!



I prefer the pink gold! The stainless steel even with pink face reminds me of the tank too much.


----------



## baggingthebag

Emerson said:


> Went into the store to try on some watches today.. Reaching a milestone birthday in 2 weeks so have been thinking about getting a new Cartier
> The medium francaise tank on the left is my old watch; have had it for about 4 years now. Tried on the 33mm pink gold bb with the leather strap, and the 33mm stainless steel bb with the pink clock face.. Can't decide!!!!
> Any advice would be awesome!!!


Pink Gold!! gorgeous!


----------



## Emerson

Thank you BlondeAndOrange and baggingthebag!

Yes I love the pink gold! The thing that is making me think twice is the leather strap.. I haven't had a leather strap watch for a long time and am wondering if it would show much more wear and need replacing frequently. The pink face stainless steel however probably wouldn't look as age appropriate as I get older?? Decisions decisions! A fun process though!! I have two weeks before my big birthday comes up! 



baggingthebag said:


> Pink Gold!! gorgeous!





BlondeAndOrange said:


> I prefer the pink gold! The stainless steel even with pink face reminds me of the tank too much.


----------



## youngster

Emerson said:


> Went into the store to try on some watches today.. Reaching a milestone birthday in 2 weeks so have been thinking about getting a new Cartier
> The medium francaise tank on the left is my old watch; have had it for about 4 years now. Tried on the 33mm pink gold bb with the leather strap, and the 33mm stainless steel bb with the pink clock face.. Can't decide!!!!
> Any advice would be awesome!!!



Love the pink gold on you. I agree with the others that the SS with pink face is a bit too similar to your Tank. The lovely thing about a leather strap is that you can change it out, get one or two in different colors and completely change the look of the watch.
Btw, how large is your wrist? The 33mm is stunning!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Another vote for the pink gold!


----------



## Emerson

Thank you both for your advice!!
I have a very small wrist, my wrist circumference is just under 14cm. I love the look of chunky big watches. Do you think the 36mm would be too big? Unfortunately I didn't try on the 36mm in store yesterday. 

QUOTE="youngster, post: 30843616, member: 51336"]Love the pink gold on you. I agree with the others that the SS with pink face is a bit too similar to your Tank. The lovely thing about a leather strap is that you can change it out, get one or two in different colors and completely change the look of the watch.
Btw, how large is your wrist? The 33mm is stunning![/QUOTE]


Chinese Warrior said:


> Another vote for the pink gold!


----------



## Rose71

jpezmom said:


> I did it - introducing my new Tank Solo!  I didn't realize this but Cartier can order a 1/2 link.  So, I am waiting for the 1/2 link as removing one link was too loose, and 2 links was too tight.  So happy with this watch and thank you all for sharing your photos and comments!
> View attachment 3451324


Hey, 3 month later but I feel in love....what size is yours. Btw it looks awesome on your wrist


----------



## Mali_

xiaoxiao said:


> Congratulations! Which reseller did you find it from, If you don't mind me asking? A friend is looking for a preowned Cartier and I would love to pass on the info to her. Thanks!!


Apologies for the delay-just seeing this--here you go: https://www.tradesy.com/cartier/gold-watches/?page=1&sort=highest-price&tref=sort


----------



## jpezmom

Rose71 said:


> Hey, 3 month later but I feel in love....what size is yours. Btw it looks awesome on your wrist


Hi Rose71!  I have the solo in small.  Love it so much! Are you looking at this watch?


----------



## youngster

Emerson said:


> Thank you both for your advice!!
> I have a very small wrist, my wrist circumference is just under 14cm. I love the look of chunky big watches. Do you think the 36mm would be too big? Unfortunately I didn't try on the 36mm in store yesterday.



Oh, your wrist is tiny!  If the case and lugs of the 36mm watch can fit flat on the top of your wrist, without hanging off the sides, then you should be OK.   I've tried on the 33mm and the 36mm and there isn't a huge difference in size.  The bracelet on the 36mm though feels and looks different though to me, more substantial and a bit more masculine.  I didn't like it as much.  Is this going to be your one and only everyday watch?  With your wrist being so small, the 36mm might not work for every situation while the 33mm could likely go anywhere.


----------



## lasartorialista

jpezmom said:


> Such an elegant style -- looks fabulous on you!
> 
> You inspired me with your earlier photo to try the Tank Solo (the small worked best for me) last week. I really liked the simplicity and cleanness of the design.  There will be an interchangeable leather band available in the Fall for the Stainless Steel Tank Solo so that makes this a very versatile watch. But it sounded like you had to bring the watch in for them to replace the band.  This is definitely on my wish list!!





Hi!  Has anyone seen any updates on the interchangeable band for the tank solo?  I've visited a few Cartier boutiques in Europe and the SAs haven't mentioned the prospect of one.  THANKS!


----------



## Rose71

jpezmom said:


> Hi Rose71!  I have the solo in small.  Love it so much! Are you looking at this watch?


Hi jpezmom, yes I think over. It is a little bit pricy for my frame, but I saw it online and feel in love. So it is a hard decide. Do you carry her every day?  thx


----------



## Emerson

Yes I would like this to be my everyday watch, alongside my old tank francaise ！ 
I think you are absolutely right, the 33mm would be good for everyday as well as the formal occasions whereas the 36mm probably would be a bit odd for formal dinners given my wrist is so small.. thanks!!



youngster said:


> Oh, your wrist is tiny!  If the case and lugs of the 36mm watch can fit flat on the top of your wrist, without hanging off the sides, then you should be OK.   I've tried on the 33mm and the 36mm and there isn't a huge difference in size.  The bracelet on the 36mm though feels and looks different though to me, more substantial and a bit more masculine.  I didn't like it as much.  Is this going to be your one and only everyday watch?  With your wrist being so small, the 36mm might not work for every situation while the 33mm could likely go anywhere.


----------



## jpezmom

Rose71 said:


> Hi jpezmom, yes I think over. It is a little bit pricy for my frame, but I saw it online and feel in love. So it is a hard decide. Do you carry her every day?  thx


I rotate it with other watches depending on my outfit.  But I love how elegant and simple the tank solo is - gives me a smile to know it's on my wrist!


----------



## lasartorialista

Emerson said:


> Yes I would like this to be my everyday watch, alongside my old tank francaise ！
> I think you are absolutely right, the 33mm would be good for everyday as well as the formal occasions whereas the 36mm probably would be a bit odd for formal dinners given my wrist is so small.. thanks!!



I have a tank solo in Ss but now am really eyeing the SS BB in 33mm. Your search has inspired me. Do you think it's be too redundant to get the SS BB?


----------



## Emerson

That's my thought exactly, whether it would be too similar getting the 33mmBB by in SS.Hence me venturing out and looking at the pink gold... The pink gold BB however is double the price of SS in the 33mm. 




lasartorialista said:


> I have a tank solo in Ss but now am really eyeing the SS BB in 33mm. Your search has inspired me. Do you think it's be too redundant to get the SS BB?


----------



## lasartorialista

Emerson said:


> That's my thought exactly, whether it would be too similar getting the 33mmBB by in SS.Hence me venturing out and looking at the pink gold... The pink gold BB however is double the price of SS in the 33mm.



I've been debating and researching this for a while...even went to 4 different Cartier stores in Europe to try on the BB 33mm in SS. I was so in love with it but still feared it redundant. However, I finally went in to the bev hills store and tried on the two-toned BB 33mm in SS with rose gold with MOP dial and didn't feel it was at all redundant. The leather wasn't an option for me, as I really wanted to stick with the bracelet style. I'm so happy with my decision even though it was kind of pricey. I feel like I'll wear it more if I love it!  And I always do this calculation in my head to justify large purchases:  $/# of days worn = $ per wear. My first Luxury bag purchase from 2002 has a cost per wear of less than $.02!!  [emoji23][emoji23]. My only regret is that I could have gotten the VAT back if I decided on it in Europe. 

http://www.cartier.com/en-us/collec...er/w6920098-ballon-bleu-de-cartier-watch.html

I'll post mod pics at some point!


----------



## beekmanhill

lasartorialista said:


> I've been debating and researching this for a while...even went to 4 different Cartier stores in Europe to try on the BB 33mm in SS. I was so in love with it but still feared it redundant. However, I finally went in to the bev hills store and tried on the two-toned BB 33mm in SS with rose gold with MOP dial and didn't feel it was at all redundant. The leather wasn't an option for me, as I really wanted to stick with the bracelet style. I'm so happy with my decision even though it was kind of pricey. I feel like I'll wear it more if I love it!  And I always do this calculation in my head to justify large purchases:  $/# of days worn = $ per wear. My first Luxury bag purchase from 2002 has a cost per wear of less than $.02!!  [emoji23][emoji23]. My only regret is that I could have gotten the VAT back if I decided on it in Europe.
> 
> http://www.cartier.com/en-us/collec...er/w6920098-ballon-bleu-de-cartier-watch.html
> 
> I'll post mod pics at some point!



It isgorgeous.  That is the one I have in 36mm and I love it.


----------



## Zucnarf

lasartorialista said:


> I've been debating and researching this for a while...even went to 4 different Cartier stores in Europe to try on the BB 33mm in SS. I was so in love with it but still feared it redundant. However, I finally went in to the bev hills store and tried on the two-toned BB 33mm in SS with rose gold with MOP dial and didn't feel it was at all redundant. The leather wasn't an option for me, as I really wanted to stick with the bracelet style. I'm so happy with my decision even though it was kind of pricey. I feel like I'll wear it more if I love it!  And I always do this calculation in my head to justify large purchases:  $/# of days worn = $ per wear. My first Luxury bag purchase from 2002 has a cost per wear of less than $.02!!  [emoji23][emoji23]. My only regret is that I could have gotten the VAT back if I decided on it in Europe.
> 
> http://www.cartier.com/en-us/collec...er/w6920098-ballon-bleu-de-cartier-watch.html
> 
> I'll post mod pics at some point!



Gorgeus


----------



## Emerson

Wow I love it!! It is gorgeous!! Now you've got me thinking about the two-tones!! Can't wait for your mod shots!! ❤️❤️❤️❤️



lasartorialista said:


> I've been debating and researching this for a while...even went to 4 different Cartier stores in Europe to try on the BB 33mm in SS. I was so in love with it but still feared it redundant. However, I finally went in to the bev hills store and tried on the two-toned BB 33mm in SS with rose gold with MOP dial and didn't feel it was at all redundant. The leather wasn't an option for me, as I really wanted to stick with the bracelet style. I'm so happy with my decision even though it was kind of pricey. I feel like I'll wear it more if I love it!  And I always do this calculation in my head to justify large purchases:  $/# of days worn = $ per wear. My first Luxury bag purchase from 2002 has a cost per wear of less than $.02!!  [emoji23][emoji23]. My only regret is that I could have gotten the VAT back if I decided on it in Europe.
> 
> http://www.cartier.com/en-us/collec...er/w6920098-ballon-bleu-de-cartier-watch.html
> 
> I'll post mod pics at some point!


----------



## lasartorialista

Emerson said:


> Wow I love it!! It is gorgeous!! Now you've got me thinking about the two-tones!! Can't wait for your mod shots!! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️



Thanks!  And happy birthday!  Here area few shots of the 33mm RG/SS BB vs my tank.


----------



## Emerson

Absolutely stunning mod shots with both of your watches! 
Thank you so much for the birthday wishes too!  I have two more days to decide on the bb! 



lasartorialista said:


> Thanks!  And happy birthday!  Here area few shots of the 33mm RG/SS BB vs my tank.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3540212
> View attachment 3540213
> View attachment 3540214


----------



## scent




----------



## Emerson

Beautiful! Is this the 36mm in rose gold and SS? I love the colour of your bag too ！




scent said:


> View attachment 3550572


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Ladies, this is probably not the thread to ask about the battery life of your Tank Francaise. So, I got the watch in 2013. All was well and I changed the battery in Sept 2015. Yesterday, the battery went flat again!! So mad. Has this happened to any of u in recent years? Thanks much!


----------



## Bijouxlady

danadoo said:


> I love my Cartier watches and have a few... my two tone Ballon Bleu is my daily. Here it is in one of my engagement photos. We can all agree it's a great piece from Cartier; but I'm really pleseantly surprised how well it photographs


Beautiful! I love mine!!


----------



## Bijouxlady

amjac2wm said:


> My new rose gold ballon bleu[emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3279825


I love the rose gold. Congrats!


----------



## Bijouxlady

Here is my new SS BB with diamond markers I got for Christmas & my RG & SS I have had a few years. At some point would love to add a YG.


----------



## Emerson

Thank you for letting me share, this is what I decided on for my 40th. I was all set on getting the two tone rose gold/SS in 33mm. But when I went to the flagship store at Champs Elysee, they only had the rose/SS in the 36mm, that's when I realized I love the bigger size much more than the different metal combination. So decided on the 36mm stainless steel and am very happy!


----------



## LovEmAll

After months, my strap finally arrived.  
	

		
			
		

		
	




from my IG, here is my tank with this GORG red croc strap.


----------



## Emerson

Wow that's beautiful! The combination of dark red and gold is striking. Definitely worth the wait. 




LovEmAll said:


> After months, my strap finally arrived.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3580766
> 
> 
> from my IG, here is my tank with this GORG red croc strap.


----------



## LovEmAll

Emerson said:


> Wow that's beautiful! The combination of dark red and gold is striking. Definitely worth the wait.



Thanks so much! This makes it so exciting to own a leather strap watch....I'm thinking I'll get a dark blue too and switch them up! [emoji173]️[emoji170][emoji173]️


----------



## Rose71

jpezmom said:


> Hi Rose71!  I have the solo in small.  Love it so much! Are you looking at this watch?


Oh yes, I love it from all the pics I saw but I don´t know if she is worth the big money. I must save for all my wishes I have


----------



## Pmrbfay

Back from a full service trip - better than new.


----------



## tkb71290

Off topic - considering purchasing one of these watches. RG tank francaise small pre-owned or two tone 33 ballon bleu new. Any thoughts ? Want for everyday - the rose gold doesn't pop against my skin tone but very pretty and understated.


----------



## cartier_love

tkb71290 said:


> View attachment 3591258
> 
> 
> Off topic - considering purchasing one of these watches. RG tank francaise small pre-owned or two tone 33 ballon bleu new. Any thoughts ? Want for everyday - the rose gold doesn't pop against my skin tone but very pretty and understated.



My vote is ballon bleu.


----------



## Makenna

Ballon Bleu


----------



## HollyRF

Bleu. But these are drastically different watches. Are you drawn to one over the other? I feel like you really have to go with your gut instinct.


----------



## RackFanatic

Sharing a snap of my Tank Française with black croc strap


----------



## cartiernikki

RackFanatic said:


> Sharing a snap of my Tank Française with black croc strap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3592954


Thank you for sharing! That is the perfect size. I don't see the Francaise with the black leather that often. I love it. If you are in the mood, I would love to see another pic of it on your wrist from farther away without the bracelet to see how that looks.


----------



## Rockerchic

Hi all, I'm considering getting the ballon bleu in wg with diamond bezel. I have a rolex in yg so I don't want another in yg. Any opinions on the white gold? My husband said I might as well get a SS as it is similar color and much less expensive but the SS doesn't have the diamond bezel. Would love any advice.


----------



## HollyRF

Have you decided which yet? I guess that really depends how much you want the diamonds. For me, while I love the diamonds, I'm not sure I can justify the extra cost, but if price isn't an issue, I say go with the diamonds!!


----------



## simone72

tkb71290 said:


> View attachment 3591258
> 
> 
> Off topic - considering purchasing one of these watches. RG tank francaise small pre-owned or two tone 33 ballon bleu new. Any thoughts ? Want for everyday - the rose gold doesn't pop against my skin tone but very pretty and understated.



Wow that's a hard choice! The tank francaise is more elegant and Ballon Bleu is sportier but can also be worn dressed up maybe more versatile than tank


----------



## torochip

Kind of off topic but I was going through the website to see how much my tank costs now and realized it's discontinued. Anyone here have any thoughts about why some models are discontinued? I bought the RG small, mother of pearl dial. I looked online (other retailers) and the model I have is cheaper than when I bought it. It makes me sad that the value is so low. I hope it's nothing mechanical (although I've never had any issues prior). I try to think of it as a unique piece since it's discontinued now but the value part still hurts.


----------



## Pmrbfay

Styled with mother of pearl and CZ bracelet.


----------



## klo604

My Santos Galbee with grey dial!


----------



## Jetsetmax

torochip said:


> Kind of off topic but I was going through the website to see how much my tank costs now and realized it's discontinued. Anyone here have any thoughts about why some models are discontinued? I bought the RG small, mother of pearl dial. I looked online (other retailers) and the model I have is cheaper than when I bought it. It makes me sad that the value is so low. I hope it's nothing mechanical (although I've never had any issues prior). I try to think of it as a unique piece since it's discontinued now but the value part still hurts.



The Tank Francaise was around for almost 20 years with no real design changes, which is a pretty long span.  Some times Cartier discontinues a model as interests change & tastes change, or prior to revising a piece.  A lot of women now want larger watches, and smaller watches are tougher to sell.  

As for the value of your watch, women's watches tend not to hold their value as well as men's pieces (as there are more dedicated male watch collectors...while women more frequently buy one or two nice watches and focus more on jewelry).  In addition, right now a lot of women favor larger watches, and the small and medium size pieces from Cartier are usually quartz, and quartz pieces tend not to hold their value quite as well as mechanical watches (manual wind or automatic).  

Thant being said, there is nothing wrong with your watch.  There are no specifically reports problems that I am aware of with that model, and it should give you many good years of service.  Wear it proudly and enjoy it!


----------



## SilverBen

klo604 said:


> View attachment 3605430
> 
> 
> My Santos Galbee with grey dial!



I love this so much! I really like the grey dial!


----------



## Pmrbfay

Styled with retired Silpada CZ bracelet, David Yurman cable cuff, mother of pearl and cz bracelet.


----------



## poopsie

I finally got my first Cartier item that isn't perfume. Back in the 80's I was the Must perfume queen.
I was interning on Mad Ave the summer of 1986.............or 1987. I went to the Cartier store to see if they carried the Must refills. I recall falling in love with the Calandre watch. of course at the time I was in no position to be indulging like that. 30 years later I am still not, but after turning 60 I figured now or never so here is my new to me Panthere. It is the small one, but it will do. I am ordering a link so it won't be so snug


----------



## stmary

poopsie said:


> I finally got my first Cartier item that isn't perfume. Back in the 80's I was the Must perfume queen.
> I was interning on Mad Ave the summer of 1986.............or 1987. I went to the Cartier store to see if they carried the Must refills. I recall falling in love with the Calandre watch. of course at the time I was in no position to be indulging like that. 30 years later I am still not, but after turning 60 I figured now or never so here is my new to me Panthere. It is the small one, but it will do. I am ordering a link so it won't be so snug
> 
> View attachment 3608964



Congratulations! what a beautiful watch! I believe Cartier just re-introduced this watch back into their collection.


----------



## skyqueen

Prada Prince said:


> Sold my Dior Christal watch and upgraded to my dream Cartier, a Roadster Automatic in stainless steel!
> 
> View attachment 3520941


Love this!
I'm interested in buying a Roadster but they've been discontinued. Anyone know of a legitimate watch dealer that still sells the them?


----------



## Jetsetmax

stmary said:


> I believe Cartier just re-introduced this watch back into their collection.


Yes, they just announced it in January that they are bringing back the Panthere collection for women (there will not be a men's size model).


----------



## stmary

Jetsetmax said:


> Yes, they just announced it in January that they are bringing back the Panthere collection for women (there will not be a men's size model).



I wonder how is the price for this watch.If the price is right i might consider getting one at some point


----------



## Jetsetmax

stmary said:


> I wonder how is the price for this watch.If the price is right i might consider getting one at some point


In the medium size in yellow or rose gold the MSRP is supposedly about $23,000.  In the small size in steel and gold its around $7350, and in the small size in all steel $4,000,  Here is more info on the soon to be re-released Pantheres https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/cartier-panthere-de-cartier-collection-2017-introducing


----------



## stmary

Jetsetmax said:


> In the medium size in yellow or rose gold the MSRP is supposedly about $23,000.  In the small size in steel and gold its around $7350, and in the small size in all steel $4,000,  Here is more info on the soon to be re-released Pantheres https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/cartier-panthere-de-cartier-collection-2017-introducing



Thank you for the link.Very informative


----------



## uhpharm01

Jetsetmax said:


> In the medium size in yellow or rose gold the MSRP is supposedly about $23,000.  In the small size in steel and gold its around $7350, and in the small size in all steel $4,000,  Here is more info on the soon to be re-released Pantheres https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/cartier-panthere-de-cartier-collection-2017-introducing


Its very pretty. Thanks for posting.


----------



## exelero

Just a FYI for who might be thinking about the same as I did: I have a Tank (steel with steel bracelet) for which I decided to buy the black (crocodile?) leather strap and its buckle so that I could exchange and give a fresh look from time to time.

That trick won't come cheap or quick: the leather strap itself was readily available and costed 240 EUR (nothing strange here) but the metal buckle (steel too) had to be ordered since it's considered to be a repair piece (2-3 weeks) and costed an additional 360 EUR!

Is it just me that 600 EUR for having the leather strap+buckle seems a bit too pricey?


----------



## zombie1986

My new 33mm BB. Love it!


----------



## cartier_love

zombie1986 said:


> View attachment 3618824
> View attachment 3618825
> 
> 
> My new 33mm BB. Love it!


Love, Love, Love it!


----------



## Zucnarf

exelero said:


> Just a FYI for who might be thinking about the same as I did: I have a Tank (steel with steel bracelet) for which I decided to buy the black (crocodile?) leather strap and its buckle so that I could exchange and give a fresh look from time to time.
> 
> That trick won't come cheap or quick: the leather strap itself was readily available and costed 240 EUR (nothing strange here) but the metal buckle (steel too) had to be ordered since it's considered to be a repair piece (2-3 weeks) and costed an additional 360 EUR!
> 
> Is it just me that 600 EUR for having the leather strap+buckle seems a bit too pricey?



Are those the New straps?


----------



## skyqueen

After a lot of hunting my jeweler found this...love it!


----------



## exelero

Zucnarf said:


> Are those the New straps?



I don't know if they're new, I just asked for a Tank GM leather strap... I assume it's the same one that comes with the watch when you buy with leather strap instead of metal bracelet.


----------



## uhpharm01

skyqueen said:


> After a lot of hunting my jeweler found this...love it!
> View attachment 3619545


Excellent find.  Congrats


----------



## lesliehallur

Does anyone sleep with their watches? I have a Rolex Oyster Perpetual that I remove only when I shower. I'm considering getting a Cartier SS Ballon Bleu and I might sleep with it. Is it ok to do so?


----------



## emo4488

I was at Cartier yesterday and couldnt do it.... tank francaise or anglaise??? Or wait for the panthere?  

The face on the francaise looked old/yellowed. If it had been white i would have been sold!  

Thoughts?


----------



## tkb71290

emo4488 said:


> I was at Cartier yesterday and couldnt do it.... tank francaise or anglaise??? Or wait for the panthere?
> 
> The face on the francaise looked old/yellowed. If it had been white i would have been sold!
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3633069



Francaise !


----------



## cartier_love

emo4488 said:


> I was at Cartier yesterday and couldnt do it.... tank francaise or anglaise??? Or wait for the panthere?
> 
> The face on the francaise looked old/yellowed. If it had been white i would have been sold!
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3633069



I prefer the Francaise on you.


----------



## torochip

emo4488 said:


> I was at Cartier yesterday and couldnt do it.... tank francaise or anglaise??? Or wait for the panthere?
> 
> The face on the francaise looked old/yellowed. If it had been white i would have been sold!
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3633069



They both look good and very similar. I have a francaise but I think either buy will look great!


----------



## Pmrbfay

lesliehallur said:


> Does anyone sleep with their watches? I have a Rolex Oyster Perpetual that I remove only when I shower. I'm considering getting a Cartier SS Ballon Bleu and I might sleep with it. Is it ok to do so?



I usually remove all jewelry before heading to bed. Don't want to accidentally knock it on the headboard or anything in my sleep. HTH [emoji4]


----------



## StefaniJoy

emo4488 said:


> I was at Cartier yesterday and couldnt do it.... tank francaise or anglaise??? Or wait for the panthere?
> 
> The face on the francaise looked old/yellowed. If it had been white i would have been sold!
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3633069



Personally, I like the Anglaise better. I think the Francaise looks very casual. You have to go with your gut. Either one is a win win, right?


----------



## jpezmom

emo4488 said:


> I was at Cartier yesterday and couldnt do it.... tank francaise or anglaise??? Or wait for the panthere?
> 
> The face on the francaise looked old/yellowed. If it had been white i would have been sold!
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3633069


I personally prefer the Anglaise as I like the rounded edges and brightness more but agree that both look great on you. I am waiting to see the Panthere!


----------



## emo4488

StefaniJoy said:


> Personally, I like the Anglaise better. I think the Francaise looks very casual. You have to go with your gut. Either one is a win win, right?


Yes! Thats what my husband said too!!


----------



## SilverBen

emo4488 said:


> I was at Cartier yesterday and couldnt do it.... tank francaise or anglaise??? Or wait for the panthere?
> 
> The face on the francaise looked old/yellowed. If it had been white i would have been sold!
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3633069



I really like the anglaise as well. The francaise is nice but isn't really anything special to me. The anglaise really has an extra something to it. But you can't go wrong really, both are going to be classic forever.


----------



## emo4488

emo4488 said:


> I was at Cartier yesterday and couldnt do it.... tank francaise or anglaise??? Or wait for the panthere?
> 
> The face on the francaise looked old/yellowed. If it had been white i would have been sold!
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3633069


I went back and got the francaise! Thanks all!  In the end I think it came down to the weight. I got it slightly loose so it is bracelet like and looooove it!  

Ps- got it at the boutiue in st martin...they are so fun and helpful there!!


----------



## StefaniJoy

emo4488 said:


> View attachment 3639161
> 
> I went back and got the francaise! Thanks all!  In the end I think it came down to the weight. I got it slightly loose so it is bracelet like and looooove it!
> 
> Ps- got it at the boutiue in st martin...they are so fun and helpful there!!



It looks beautiful on you! Wear it in good health and happiness [emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## lesliehallur

Pmrbfay said:


> I usually remove all jewelry before heading to bed. Don't want to accidentally knock it on the headboard or anything in my sleep. HTH [emoji4]



Thanks! I used to do this too, with my other jewellery and watches. I hope the Ballon Bleu is not too delicate though as I can get clumsy.


----------



## HloveH

My Ronde Solo 36 in rose gold [emoji177][emoji173]️


----------



## Chinese Warrior

HloveH said:


> View attachment 3641949
> 
> My Ronde Solo 36 in rose gold [emoji177][emoji173]️



This is perfection!!!!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

My new-to-me Panthère.  Small model.  Steel.


----------



## Lovelovelylive

Zucnarf said:


> Here is 1€ coin, maybe it will help someone.
> The coin covers the dial. My wrist is around 14cm.
> View attachment 3482362


You have inspired me. I bought the small tank Solo , but today I have gone to exchange  for Tank solo large. Love your whach


----------



## Zucnarf

Lovelovelylive said:


> You have inspired me. I bought the small tank Solo , but today I have gone to exchange  for Tank solo large. Love your whach



I am so glad!! Post pic


----------



## uhpharm01

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> My new-to-me Panthère.  Small model.  Steel.
> 
> View attachment 3660385


Sweet


----------



## Zucnarf




----------



## baggingthebag

After debating between a new Tank Solo or a pre-owned Roadster, I decided to go ahead with the Roadster!


----------



## tkb71290

Any thoughts on what a fair price is for a pre-owner all rose gold small tank francaise ? Anyone have this watch ? Timeless or all rose gold trendy ?


----------



## tkb71290

emo4488 said:


> View attachment 3639161
> 
> I went back and got the francaise! Thanks all!  In the end I think it came down to the weight. I got it slightly loose so it is bracelet like and looooove it!
> 
> Ps- got it at the boutiue in st martin...they are so fun and helpful there!!



Is this the small or mid-size ?


----------



## Lovelovelylive

Zucnarf said:


> View attachment 3667443


Thanks again for your post. I'm so happy whith my tank solo large.


----------



## hiri

Does anyone know if the Pasha has been discontinued? it's the one I have but I can't see it on their website. Thanks


----------



## Zucnarf

Lovelovelylive said:


> Thanks again for your post. I'm so happy whith my tank solo large.



Oh love this!!!!!!


----------



## BirminghamBitty

Loving everyone's gorgeous watches. Cartier truly makes some beautiful and timeless pieces.  

Here is my small gold Tank Francaise. Was worried it would be too dressy for every day use, but have pretty much been wearing it every day! Love it.


----------



## hiri

My watch 

https://imageshack.us/i/pmB9UTygj


----------



## Zucnarf

BirminghamBitty said:


> View attachment 3677270
> 
> Loving everyone's gorgeous watches. Cartier truly makes some beautiful and timeless pieces.
> 
> Here is my small gold Tank Francaise. Was worried it would be too dressy for every day use, but have pretty much been wearing it every day! Love it.



Amazing pic! Love everything!!!
I can't see this watch anymore on site, too bad


----------



## BirminghamBitty

Zucnarf said:


> Amazing pic! Love everything!!!
> I can't see this watch anymore on site, too bad



That's right. Cartier no longer makes it in solid gold; just stainless and two-tone. This one is pre-loved. [emoji6]

Almost got the two tone but opted for the gold.


----------



## Zucnarf

BirminghamBitty said:


> That's right. Cartier no longer makes it in solid gold; just stainless and two-tone. This one is pre-loved. [emoji6]
> 
> Almost got the two tone but opted for the gold.



Wonderful choice, just wonderful.


----------



## BirminghamBitty

Zucnarf said:


> Wonderful choice, just wonderful.



Thank you! Love your Tank Solo. Would love to see one on my wrist some day! [emoji179]


----------



## Pmrbfay

KezefCreations; eNewton Designs; Tiffany


----------



## Heatha402lv

42mm Ballon Bleu SS & YG


----------



## coco_no.5

My TT tank francaise [emoji173]️


----------



## uhpharm01

coco_no.5 said:


> My TT tank francaise [emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 3683491


I'm super jealous of this Watch. With the date in the medium size too. Wow.


----------



## coco_no.5

uhpharm01 said:


> I'm super jealous of this Watch. With the date in the medium size too. Wow.



Thanks! I [emoji173]️ this watch, too!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

The Panthère makes a comeback!!  This has always been my favorite Cartier watch.  

https://www.net-a-porter.com/us/en/...ewelry-_-Bottom-_-CartierPreLaunch-_-28-04-17

http://www.cartier.com/en-us/maison/events/panthere-de-cartier.html


----------



## uhpharm01

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> The Panthère makes a comeback!!  This has always been my favorite Cartier watch.
> 
> https://www.net-a-porter.com/us/en/...ewelry-_-Bottom-_-CartierPreLaunch-_-28-04-17
> 
> http://www.cartier.com/en-us/maison/events/panthere-de-cartier.html


The links doesn't work right now.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

uhpharm01 said:


> The links doesn't work right now.



I just tried. They work for me.


----------



## uhpharm01

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> I just tried. They work for me.


That's okay. But when I click on the link on the bottom. I got this webpage.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

uhpharm01 said:


> View attachment 3685392
> 
> That's okay. But when I click on the link on the bottom. I got this webpage.



Still no problem for me.  Let me try this.
http://www.cartier.com/en-us/maison/events/panthere-de-cartier.html

https://www.net-a-porter.com/us/en/...ewelry-_-Bottom-_-CartierPreLaunch-_-28-04-17


----------



## uhpharm01

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> Still no problem for me.  Let me try this.
> http://www.cartier.com/en-us/maison/events/panthere-de-cartier.html
> 
> https://www.net-a-porter.com/us/en/...ewelry-_-Bottom-_-CartierPreLaunch-_-28-04-17


Okay thanks. The one the bottom worked.


----------



## Sweet Whimsy

lumkeikei said:


> My balloon bleu in medium.


Simple yet elegant, love it!!!


----------



## Sweet Whimsy

Addicted2Hermes said:


> The Roadster Chrono was a 21st present from my parents. And the La Dona was a present from my hubby when we got married last year. Both are very sentimental to me&#127873;


Very nice, love it!


----------



## makn808

Just got my Santos back from a complete servicing. Best $ I've spent, she looks brand new!


----------



## Pmrbfay

@makn808 - looks great!


----------



## makn808

@Pmrbfay only took me 17 years to finally send her in! She was so scratched and scuffed and wasn't keeping time well.


----------



## danielG

makn808 said:


> @Pmrbfay only took me 17 years to finally send her in! She was so scratched and scuffed and wasn't keeping time well. [/QUOTE


----------



## danielG

what about the costs for this service ?


----------



## Pmrbfay

danielG said:


> what about the costs for this service ?



Hi!  I have a Tank Française large in stainless steel. It was about $585 to have her serviced at my Cartier boutique. The price was worth it as my model was originally over $5,400 and is not currently offered on the website.  You might visit the Cartier threads for more on pricing for service of various Cartier watches. Hope this helps.


----------



## makn808

@danielG I paid $585 for a complete servicing. They basically take your watch apart, replace anything that needs replacing, rebuild it and polish it up. If anything major needs replacing (crown sapphire, bezel, face, etc) that's an extra cost. My watch was sent to Beverly Hills so the whole process including shipping was about four weeks. Like @Pmrbfay I have a retired style (2000 small automatic Santos). Well worth the $ to service it right.


----------



## Mali_

Just sharing from IG: Described as "the new gold @cartier Panthere".


----------



## Addicted to bags




----------



## cyrill

Hello everyone, I just bought myself a new BB in size 33, do you think it is too small for me? My wrist is about 17cm. Not sure if this is just a buyer's remorse. 

Thank you.


----------



## bellapurse

@cyrill That size suits you perfectly!


----------



## cartier_love

cyrill said:


> View attachment 3709434
> 
> 
> Hello everyone, I just bought myself a new BB in size 33, do you think it is too small for me? My wrist is about 17cm. Not sure if this is just a buyer's remorse.
> 
> Thank you.


It's the perfect size! A lot of watches women wear are way too big for their wrists.


----------



## Mali_

cyrill said:


> View attachment 3709434
> 
> 
> Hello everyone, I just bought myself a new BB in size 33, do you think it is too small for me? My wrist is about 17cm. Not sure if this is just a buyer's remorse.
> 
> Thank you.


Loves like the perfect fit to me as well


----------



## Gemmathilde

cyrill said:


> View attachment 3709434
> 
> 
> Hello everyone, I just bought myself a new BB in size 33, do you think it is too small for me? My wrist is about 17cm. Not sure if this is just a buyer's remorse.
> 
> Thank you.



So gorgeous!!! This size is perfect on you!


----------



## cyrill

bellapurse said:


> @cyrill That size suits you perfectly!





cartier_love said:


> It's the perfect size! A lot of watches women wear are way too big for their wrists.





Mali_ said:


> Loves like the perfect fit to me as well





Gemmathilde said:


> So gorgeous!!! This size is perfect on you!



Thank you for your assurances! I guess I am just used to bigger size, hopefully this one is perfect for daily and some formal events. I will treasure it!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Addicted to bags said:


> View attachment 3709246



Perfect pair!!!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Chinese Warrior said:


> Perfect pair!!!


Thank you. I've bought a few new bracelets to go with the watch since I took that pic


----------



## CartierLVer

cyrill said:


> View attachment 3709434
> 
> 
> Hello everyone, I just bought myself a new BB in size 33, do you think it is too small for me? My wrist is about 17cm. Not sure if this is just a buyer's remorse.
> 
> Thank you.



It's perfect! Wear it in good health.


----------



## Prada Prince

Wearing my Cartier Roadster to lunch...


----------



## Bags&Baubles

I need help deciding on my first Cartier watch for a milestone birthday! Was set on the BB a few years ago, but recently started liking the tank styles better. They only had a 28mm BB in store & it looked too small. I think I like either the medium Tank Francaise or small Tank Anglaise. I love the classic look of the Francaise, but really prefer the silver flinqué dial on the Anglaise. I'd be purchasing in SS but had to try the Anglaise in RG as it's all they had in stock. Please help! What looks best? (Including pics of everything I tried)


----------



## Bags&Baubles

Pmrbfay said:


> Hi!  I have a Tank Française large in stainless steel. It was about $585 to have her serviced at my Cartier boutique. The price was worth it as my model was originally over $5,400 and is not currently offered on the website.  You might visit the Cartier threads for more on pricing for service of various Cartier watches. Hope this helps.
> View attachment 3695442


That's a stunning tank! I love the dial. Is that the automatic?


----------



## Bags&Baubles

emo4488 said:


> I was at Cartier yesterday and couldnt do it.... tank francaise or anglaise??? Or wait for the panthere?
> 
> The face on the francaise looked old/yellowed. If it had been white i would have been sold!
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3633069


I'm having the same dilemma!


----------



## Bags&Baubles

cyrill said:


> View attachment 3709434
> 
> 
> Hello everyone, I just bought myself a new BB in size 33, do you think it is too small for me? My wrist is about 17cm. Not sure if this is just a buyer's remorse.
> 
> Thank you.


I agree with everyone, that is the exact right size for you, it's perfection!


----------



## Pmrbfay

@Mbstmartin - Hi!  Thanks, yes mine is the large tank F with silver "moiré" dial in automatic. Never needs winding. I love it!  

I like the Tank medium on you best - they are all great choices tho, no matter what you decide. [emoji4]


----------



## TigerLily04

Mbstmartin said:


> I need help deciding on my first Cartier watch for a milestone birthday! Was set on the BB a few years ago, but recently started liking the tank styles better. They only had a 28mm BB in store & it looked too small. I think I like either the medium Tank Francaise or small Tank Anglaise. I love the classic look of the Francaise, but really prefer the silver flinqué dial on the Anglaise. I'd be purchasing in SS but had to try the Anglaise in RG as it's all they had in stock. Please help! What looks best? (Including pics of everything I tried)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3718336
> View attachment 3718337
> View attachment 3718338
> View attachment 3718339
> View attachment 3718340
> View attachment 3718341


I like the sleekness of the Anglaise. I know it is more "clunky" then the Francaise, but there is something art deco about the Anglaise that I really like.


----------



## jpezmom

Mbstmartin said:


> I need help deciding on my first Cartier watch for a milestone birthday! Was set on the BB a few years ago, but recently started liking the tank styles better. They only had a 28mm BB in store & it looked too small. I think I like either the medium Tank Francaise or small Tank Anglaise. I love the classic look of the Francaise, but really prefer the silver flinqué dial on the Anglaise. I'd be purchasing in SS but had to try the Anglaise in RG as it's all they had in stock. Please help! What looks best? (Including pics of everything I tried)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3718336
> View attachment 3718337
> View attachment 3718338
> View attachment 3718339
> View attachment 3718340
> View attachment 3718341


They all look great on you so you can't go wrong!  Seems like you prefer the Anglaise so go with that one.  I actually like it over Francaise and BB for me personally. I do like the Santos too on you. Have you tried the new Panthere?  That is on my wish list!  So sleek and elegant.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

cyrill said:


> View attachment 3709434
> 
> 
> Hello everyone, I just bought myself a new BB in size 33, do you think it is too small for me? My wrist is about 17cm. Not sure if this is just a buyer's remorse.
> 
> Thank you.



I think the size is perfect for you.     The next size up would be too big.  It's a beautiful watch!!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Mbstmartin said:


> I need help deciding on my first Cartier watch for a milestone birthday! Was set on the BB a few years ago, but recently started liking the tank styles better. They only had a 28mm BB in store & it looked too small. I think I like either the medium Tank Francaise or small Tank Anglaise. I love the classic look of the Francaise, but really prefer the silver flinqué dial on the Anglaise. I'd be purchasing in SS but had to try the Anglaise in RG as it's all they had in stock. Please help! What looks best? (Including pics of everything I tried)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3718336
> View attachment 3718337
> View attachment 3718338
> View attachment 3718339
> View attachment 3718340
> View attachment 3718341



I vote Tank Francaise or Santos.  The Panthere has just been re-released, and it's always been a favorite of mine.  Before you make a final decision, I suggest you consider that model as well.


----------



## Bags&Baubles

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> I vote Tank Francaise or Santos.  The Panthere has just been re-released, and it's always been a favorite of mine.  Before you make a final decision, I suggest you consider that model as well.


Thank you, I need to look at the Panthere as well. I tried on the watches on vacation a couple of months ago, as there are no Cartier ADs where I live and I will be ordering online. The Panthere hadn't been released yet but it does look like a beautiful model! I liked how the Santos looked, but I thought it wasn't versatile enough for my first Cartier (to me it looks quite sporty and I couldn't see wearing it to a dressy event; I already have a Nomos Tetra Kleene as a casual watch that I love). The Panthere seems like it would look similar on the wrist but would be dressier. My current go-to all purpose watch is the Longines Dolce Vita tank and I'm looking to upgrade


----------



## Bags&Baubles

jpezmom said:


> They all look great on you so you can't go wrong!  Seems like you prefer the Anglaise so go with that one.  I actually like it over Francaise and BB for me personally. I do like the Santos too on you. Have you tried the new Panthere?  That is on my wish list!  So sleek and elegant.


Haven't tried the Panthere yet, but I agree! I am leaning a bit towards the TA because of the dial and the similar size/look to my Longines tank, which I've had and loved since 2001. My husband also ordered a large TF with the silver dial that I like, not sure if it's too big for a dressy watch, but I like the silver dial, and the automatic movement is a nice bonus (I didn't like the ivory dial on the medium TF with my skin tone). These watches all look bigger in photos than IRL.


Large TF, automatic:





My well-loved Longines:





My Nomos (which I love for its unique combination of a fun look with a very serious mechanical movement):


----------



## cyrill

CartierLVer said:


> It's perfect! Wear it in good health.





Mbstmartin said:


> I agree with everyone, that is the exact right size for you, it's perfection!





Hermes Nuttynut said:


> I think the size is perfect for you.     The next size up would be too big.  It's a beautiful watch!!



Thank you so much for your input!


----------



## Bags&Baubles

Ok...narrowed it down to these 2. Can't decide! I like the TF better for casual/everyday based on size, but love the face, rectangular shape, & shinier case on TA, plus TA looks dressier on me (TF looks like I'm wearing a men's watch bc of my wrist size). First world problems, wish I could keep both!

Opinions appreciated!


----------



## beekmanhill

Mbstmartin said:


> Ok...narrowed it down to these 2. Can't decide! I like the TF better for casual/everyday based on size, but love the face, rectangular shape, & shinier case on TA, plus TA looks dressier on me (TF looks like I'm wearing a men's watch bc of my wrist size). First world problems, wish I could keep both!
> 
> Opinions appreciated!]
> 
> *The TA looks better on your wrist IMO.  Don't know why.  I'm a big fan of the TF but in this case, I like the TA better.*


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Mbstmartin said:


> Ok...narrowed it down to these 2. Can't decide! I like the TF better for casual/everyday based on size, but love the face, rectangular shape, & shinier case on TA, plus TA looks dressier on me (TF looks like I'm wearing a men's watch bc of my wrist size). First world problems, wish I could keep both!
> 
> Opinions appreciated!
> 
> View attachment 3729109
> 
> 
> View attachment 3729110



I think the TA looks better on you, more proportionate to your size. If you really really like the TF, perhaps try on a size smaller. The current looks seems oversized. Just my humble opinion.


----------



## Annawakes

Mbstmartin said:


> Ok...narrowed it down to these 2. Can't decide! I like the TF better for casual/everyday based on size, but love the face, rectangular shape, & shinier case on TA, plus TA looks dressier on me (TF looks like I'm wearing a men's watch bc of my wrist size). First world problems, wish I could keep both!
> 
> Opinions appreciated!
> 
> View attachment 3729109
> 
> 
> View attachment 3729110



Definitely the TA, it looks dressier and just beautiful.  It has the wow factor on you.  The TF is beautiful too but doesn't have the "wow", in my opinion.


----------



## Bags&Baubles

Chinese Warrior said:


> I think the TA looks better on you, more proportionate to your size. If you really really like the TF, perhaps try on a size smaller. The current looks seems oversized. Just my humble opinion.





Annawakes said:


> Definitely the TA, it looks dressier and just beautiful.  It has the wow factor on you.  The TF is beautiful too but doesn't have the "wow", in my opinion.




Thank you very much for the advice! I was hesitating over the TA because of the continued trend towards oversized women's watches, but it is so beautiful. I think I'm going to go with TA.


----------



## PursePassionLV

Mbstmartin said:


> Ok...narrowed it down to these 2. Can't decide! I like the TF better for casual/everyday based on size, but love the face, rectangular shape, & shinier case on TA, plus TA looks dressier on me (TF looks like I'm wearing a men's watch bc of my wrist size). First world problems, wish I could keep both!
> 
> Opinions appreciated!
> 
> View attachment 3729109
> 
> 
> View attachment 3729110



Love the TA on you. The proportions look more elegant and timeless IMO.


----------



## CoastalCouture

deleted message


----------



## Madridboy

Here some watches from my collection


----------



## Madridboy

a couple more...


----------



## uhpharm01

Madridboy said:


> a couple more...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3750254
> View attachment 3750255
> View attachment 3750258
> View attachment 3750259
> View attachment 3750259
> View attachment 3750261


Great collection!


----------



## jpezmom

Madridboy said:


> a couple more...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3750254
> View attachment 3750255
> View attachment 3750258
> View attachment 3750259
> View attachment 3750259
> View attachment 3750261


Wow - an amazing collection of watches!  I especially love the Santos.  All look great on you!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Madridboy said:


> a couple more...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3750254
> View attachment 3750255
> View attachment 3750258
> View attachment 3750259
> View attachment 3750259
> View attachment 3750261



Exquisite collection of Cartier timepieces! I almost want to pour myself a glass of champagne and sit back & admire!!


----------



## beekmanhill

Wow, unbelievable collection.  I love the Ballon Bleu with the brown face.  Is that a 42mm?


----------



## Madridboy

beekmanhill said:


> Wow, unbelievable collection.  I love the Ballon Bleu with the brown face.  Is that a 42mm?


Hello, Yes, it is a 42 mm. I have to say it is the watch I wear the most these days as it sits very comfortably on the wrist and, unfortunately, we all know that not all watches are comfortable to wear!


----------



## Madridboy

Chinese Warrior said:


> Exquisite collection of Cartier timepieces! I almost want to pour myself a glass of champagne and sit back & admire!!


Thank you and, you know what they say, "champagne is always the answer"!


----------



## Madridboy

jpezmom said:


> Wow - an amazing collection of watches!  I especially love the Santos.  All look great on you!


Thank you, very kind of you. I stacked some bracelets with the watches just for the pics, but I prefer to wear them alone.  I love the stack look, I really do, but it is just not for me...


----------



## Madridboy

uhpharm01 said:


> Great collection!


Thank you. It is a collection which has built over time...and I only collect Cartier!


----------



## Madridboy




----------



## beekmanhill

Madridboy said:


> Hello, Yes, it is a 42 mm. I have to say it is the watch I wear the most these days as it sits very comfortably on the wrist and, unfortunately, we all know that not all watches are comfortable to wear!



Yes, I agree.  It is gorgeous and comfortable as well.


----------



## uhpharm01

Madridboy said:


> Thank you. It is a collection which has built over time...and I only collect Cartier!


Oh I do understand, just like Rome wasn't built in a day.  You're right it does take time.


----------



## Prada Prince

Wore my Roadster to brunch today...


----------



## Chinese Warrior

So, the new Panthere has been released in my city in Asia and I paid a visit to Cartier this evening! I am totally attracted by the rose gold medium (only two sizes S and M) but hubby much prefers the yellow gold. Both are of the same price. 

I like to seek the advice of Cartier lovers and experts - which gold keeps its value better? I plan to pass this watch to my daughter someday and it will be wonderful if it can be both a sentimental and practical gift. Appreciate your input!!


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Chinese Warrior said:


> So, the new Panthere has been released in my city in Asia and I paid a visit to Cartier this evening! I am totally attracted by the rose gold medium (only two sizes S and M) but hubby much prefers the yellow gold. Both are of the same price.
> 
> I like to seek the advice of Cartier lovers and experts - which gold keeps its value better? I plan to pass this watch to my daughter someday and it will be wonderful if it can be both a sentimental and practical gift. Appreciate your input!!



I would choose yellow gold if you plan for it to be an heirloom


----------



## Chinese Warrior

HandbagDiva354 said:


> I would choose yellow gold if you plan for it to be an heirloom



Thanks for the input!! I will remember it.


----------



## Thatgirl00

Chinese Warrior said:


> Thanks for the input!! I will remember it.


I second YG if you are going for heirloom/classic.


----------



## House_of_cards

Hi i've a dilemma for a gift.
My GF it's quite tall (1,71cm), her birthday was 2 week ago. I can buy a ballon bleu 28 mm quartz now or 33 automatic in september...

what should I do?


----------



## cartier_love

House_of_cards said:


> Hi i've a dilemma for a gift.
> My GF it's quite tall (1,71cm), her birthday was 2 week ago. I can buy a ballon bleu 28 mm quartz now or 33 automatic in september...
> 
> what should I do?


33 automatic


----------



## beekmanhill

That's about 5'6" so I'd go with the 33.


----------



## Pmrbfay

My dream come true. Thanks for letting me share [emoji18]


----------



## Addicted to bags

House_of_cards said:


> Hi i've a dilemma for a gift.
> My GF it's quite tall (1,71cm), her birthday was 2 week ago. I can buy a ballon bleu 28 mm quartz now or 33 automatic in september...
> 
> what should I do?


33. I'm 5ft 2" and I wear the men's 36 mm easily. A plus is that it's really easy to see the time.


----------



## uhpharm01

Pmrbfay said:


> View attachment 3760561
> 
> My dream come true. Thanks for letting me share [emoji18]


Congrats.


----------



## Pmrbfay

Thanks! @uhpharm01


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Pmrbfay said:


> View attachment 3760561
> 
> My dream come true. Thanks for letting me share [emoji18]



It is beautiful; perfect on you!


----------



## Pmrbfay

Thanks! @Chinese Warrior


----------



## missie1

House_of_cards said:


> Hi i've a dilemma for a gift.
> My GF it's quite tall (1,71cm), her birthday was 2 week ago. I can buy a ballon bleu 28 mm quartz now or 33 automatic in september...
> 
> what should I do?


33 automatic


----------



## babyloove

I prefer the 33. You can ask cartier for a ballon bleu quartz. It's around 500 cheaper than the automatic one (I did, as I don't care for the automatic movement).


----------



## BaltimoreJenny

Pmrbfay said:


> View attachment 3760561
> 
> My dream come true. Thanks for letting me share [emoji18]



Your watch is gorgeous! I've been on the hunt for the large Tank. Where were you lucky enough to find it? I wish I could find a new one or a really well maintained pre-owned. 
Congratulations! It looks beautiful on you.


----------



## Pmrbfay

Thanks @BaltimoreJenny!  I found it on FashionPhile in March of 2015. It's been my dream watch since the early 2000's. I just had a 1/2 link added since it was just a tiny bit snug. Keep looking - you'll find yours too!


----------



## mrs-h-

Hi everyone,  totally loving seeing everyone's watches,  I currently have a mid size Tank Francais in SS which I love ,  but I have my 20th anniversary in Sept and my DH has said he will buy me another watch,  I tried on a santos 100 last week and thought I'd found my gift but seeing the photos of the gorgeous Ballon Bleus that you have been posting is making me change my mind,  I wanted something that could be a more casual watch for weekends.  My Tank is at Cartier just now having a replacement movement fitted as it stopped working.  If I were to get a BB it would be the 36mm size,  I really like the santos but it's such a hard decision,  I have a Rolex that sits in a drawer because I don't like it that much anymore.   I've included a pic of the santos for reference.


----------



## Prada Prince

Out with my treasured Roadster...


----------



## SilverBen

mrs-h- said:


> Hi everyone,  totally loving seeing everyone's watches,  I currently have a mid size Tank Francais in SS which I love ,  but I have my 20th anniversary in Sept and my DH has said he will buy me another watch,  I tried on a santos 100 last week and thought I'd found my gift but seeing the photos of the gorgeous Ballon Bleus that you have been posting is making me change my mind,  I wanted something that could be a more casual watch for weekends.  My Tank is at Cartier just now having a replacement movement fitted as it stopped working.  If I were to get a BB it would be the 36mm size,  I really like the santos but it's such a hard decision,  I have a Rolex that sits in a drawer because I don't like it that much anymore.   I've included a pic of the santos for reference.



Typically I would say the BB...but I really like the look of the santos on you! Do you plan on the green strap? I think it is a really beautiful and unique look. You can't go wrong with either but IMO the santos would definitely be great!


----------



## Addicted to bags

mrs-h- said:


> Hi everyone,  totally loving seeing everyone's watches,  I currently have a mid size Tank Francais in SS which I love ,  but I have my 20th anniversary in Sept and my DH has said he will buy me another watch,  I tried on a santos 100 last week and thought I'd found my gift but seeing the photos of the gorgeous Ballon Bleus that you have been posting is making me change my mind,  I wanted something that could be a more casual watch for weekends.  My Tank is at Cartier just now having a replacement movement fitted as it stopped working.  If I were to get a BB it would be the 36mm size,  I really like the santos but it's such a hard decision,  I have a Rolex that sits in a drawer because I don't like it that much anymore.   I've included a pic of the santos for reference.


I love my BB 36mm and I have a small wrist. When I first put it on I thought it was huge but now I'm used to it and love the size and style.


----------



## Madridboy

mrs-h- said:


> Hi everyone,  totally loving seeing everyone's watches,  I currently have a mid size Tank Francais in SS which I love ,  but I have my 20th anniversary in Sept and my DH has said he will buy me another watch,  I tried on a santos 100 last week and thought I'd found my gift but seeing the photos of the gorgeous Ballon Bleus that you have been posting is making me change my mind,  I wanted something that could be a more casual watch for weekends.  My Tank is at Cartier just now having a replacement movement fitted as it stopped working.  If I were to get a BB it would be the 36mm size,  I really like the santos but it's such a hard decision,  I have a Rolex that sits in a drawer because I don't like it that much anymore.   I've included a pic of the santos for reference.


I would go with the Ballon Bleu, without hesitation. It is just so easy to wear and such a versatile watch. Another added bonus is that is such an iconic piece. On a metal bracelet or on a leather strap, it is always a great choice. I know you said that you might go for the 36 mm, but go to Cartier and try the  new 40 mm too, just to double check. Only downside is that the 40 mm size only comes on a leather strap and in gold with or without diamonds... The Santos 100 is a great watch, but to me it is sometimes a bit cumbersome as it is too big and stands out too much on the wrist. I wear mine less and less...


----------



## Madridboy

A new addition to my Cartier collection, a "large" Cougar from the 1990's... By today´s standards, it would immediately be considered a lady's watch, but at 34 mm I think it is limit and I do not have a very large wrist. What do you think? Feedback would be greatly appreciated! 
I know the diamonds just make it more of a lady's watch, but I just feel drawn to Cartier watches with diamonds lately. They are the perfect combination between a jewel and a timepiece, both the watchmaker and the gem-setter working in perfect harmony. I am actually considering a 42 mm Ballon Bleu in pink gold with diamonds but still hesitating as these diamonds watches sit in a box as I find it hard to get an opportunity to actually wear them more often....:-/


----------



## AverageHuman

Friday night out with.....


----------



## uhpharm01

Prada Prince said:


> Out with my treasured Roadster...
> 
> View attachment 3772129


Very nice.


----------



## Canturi lover

kellyng said:


> Friday night out with.....



Wow, beautiful. I have never seen this model.


----------



## Madridboy

kellyng said:


> Friday night out with.....


Beautiful watch! It looks like a Colisée, but I have never seen this model with the leaves and the pearls, fantastic!


----------



## Allshinythings

kellyng said:


> Friday night out with.....



So beautiful! [emoji173]️


----------



## kimikaze

Still madly, deeply in love with my LE mother of pearl purple/blue faced Roadster ❤️


----------



## youngster

I've always loved the Roadster. I wish it had not been discontinued. I like it much more than the Cle De Cartier model which looks a bit too much like a Rolex to me, with a smooth bezel and an oyster bracelet.


----------



## 777babs

Wearing my santos today ... so classic and go well with love bracelets!!


----------



## aga5

. My fave watch [emoji6]


----------



## aga5

My wishlist is a two tone 42


----------



## yayaqq

My white gold Ballon Bleu with diamonds


----------



## Grande Latte

Vintage Cartier. My favorite combo.


----------



## kiwishopper

My birthday present last year! Bleu ballon with RG


----------



## DJ80

My automatic stainless steel Santos Galbee with silver numerals, love it!!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Some eye candy to start off the week!!!! My fav is definitely the yellow gold in medium![emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## diaaana

My first big girl watch, purchased (mostly) by myself for my 26th birthday! I had the loveliest time with Celia from the Madrid flagship, and she truly welcomed us to Europe. Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Ruxby

Tank Solo styled with diamond pinky ring


----------



## HandbagDiva354

diaaana said:


> My first big girl watch, purchased (mostly) by myself for my 26th birthday! I had the loveliest time with Celia from the Madrid flagship, and she truly welcomed us to Europe. Thanks for letting me share!



Very nice. What size is it?


----------



## diaaana

HandbagDiva354 said:


> Very nice. What size is it?



Mine's a size small!


----------



## Ruxby

I decided to exchange my L Tank quartz to a XL Tank automatic because it will become an heirloom to my younger brother someday. It's just the two of us now. The watch is styled with stackable diamond pinky rings, heirloom from mom. Just playing dress up to have a lightness of heart


----------



## Madridboy




----------



## Madridboy

This Tank Cintrée is, unfortunately, not part of my collection, but decided to include it for all Tank lovers out there. I am also posting a picture of the new Tank Americaine in stainless steel, side by side my Tank Americaine Chronograph for comparison...


----------



## uhpharm01

Chinese Warrior said:


> View attachment 3834370
> View attachment 3834371
> View attachment 3834372
> 
> 
> Some eye candy to start off the week!!!! My fav is definitely the yellow gold in medium![emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


I like the medium  yellow gold and the medium two tone.


----------



## Ryan

Picked up a Tank Solo in the large size today. Added a blue band. Love this addition to my collection!


----------



## Marmotte

My new Panthère 
Small model


----------



## Bags&Baubles

My TA...have a large TF too but find myself wearing the TA all the time. It was supposed to be my dressier watch but I looooove it so much I wear it almost every day ❤️


----------



## Bags&Baubles

Marmotte said:


> My new Panthère
> Small model
> View attachment 3885502


Love it! Looks great on you!


----------



## bellaNlawrence

My first Cartier Ballon 33mm w/ Diamonds!! Christmas present from Hubby to go with our wedding ring,
I love it!! Thank you for letting me share


----------



## kimikaze

bellaNlawrence said:


> My first Cartier Ballon 33mm w/ Diamonds!! Christmas present from Hubby to go with our wedding ring,
> I love it!! Thank you for letting me share


Gorgeous!!  Looks like Christmas has come early for you, lucky lady!! Enjoy


----------



## CoastalCouture

bellaNlawrence said:


> My first Cartier Ballon 33mm w/ Diamonds!! Christmas present from Hubby to go with our wedding ring,
> I love it!! Thank you for letting me share



Gorgeous and elegant! This is my favorite Ballon Bleu.


----------



## Bags&Baubles

My large TF


----------



## bellaNlawrence

kimikaze said:


> Gorgeous!!  Looks like Christmas has come early for you, lucky lady!! Enjoy


hehe Christmas did came early for me this year, thank you 



CoastalCouture said:


> Gorgeous and elegant! This is my favorite Ballon Bleu.


thank you, I was choosing between a Tank and Ballon both with diamond face, but I like the Ballon bleu better 
hoping i can get the Tank next time


----------



## beekmanhill

Mbstmartin said:


> View attachment 3890175
> View attachment 3890176
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My large TF



Looks beautiful on your wrist.  I love the large size.


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Mbstmartin said:


> View attachment 3890175
> View attachment 3890176
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My large TF



Looks amazing on you!!!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

bellaNlawrence said:


> My first Cartier Ballon 33mm w/ Diamonds!! Christmas present from Hubby to go with our wedding ring,
> I love it!! Thank you for letting me share



Such a classic, hubby chose well!!


----------



## cheyi

Mbstmartin said:


> View attachment 3890175
> View attachment 3890176
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My large TF


Wow, looks perfect on your wrist! [emoji106]


----------



## JessieGirl71

kiwishopper said:


> My birthday present last year! Bleu ballon with RG


That looks beautiful.  Is that the 33 or 36? And do you mind letting me know your wrist size in cm? I'm grappling between the two sizes!! Thank you!


----------



## meghnasingh93

Mbstmartin said:


> View attachment 3885550
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My TA...have a large TF too but find myself wearing the TA all the time. It was supposed to be my dressier watch but I looooove it so much I wear it almost every day ❤️


what is the size??


----------



## Marlee

So happy to share my new Tank Louis Cartier [emoji173]️


----------



## Violet Bleu

Marlee said:


> So happy to share my new Tank Louis Cartier [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3913954


Love this so much


----------



## Selenia4

My Xmas gift from my husband


----------



## uhpharm01

Selenia4 said:


> My Xmas gift from my husband
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3917237


Very nice congrats.


----------



## StefaniJoy

Selenia4 said:


> My Xmas gift from my husband
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3917237



Beautiful watch and your whole hand looks GORGEOUS! Right down to the perfect manicure [emoji175]


----------



## Selenia4

Thank you!!!


----------



## ittybitty

Marlee said:


> So happy to share my new Tank Louis Cartier [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3913954



Pretty!! My dream watch


----------



## amberfish

I purchased this MOP BB online. The color of dial is changing under different lighting. It looks very orangy indoors. Was debating whether I should change it to a classic white dial with black leather strap . Don't have a boutique nearby to try it on. Any suggestions?


----------



## StefaniJoy

If you’re debating it, then it sounds like you’re not totally smitten. If it were me, I’d exchange it for one where I can’t stop staring at my arm.


----------



## teachertisay

Selenia4 said:


> My Xmas gift from my husband
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3917237



I wear the same way  except your ring and hands are nicer


----------



## teachertisay

Twins


----------



## teachertisay

My husband’s present —


----------



## Chinese Warrior

teachertisay said:


> My husband’s present —



Simply gorgeous!! Please share more pictures if you like! 


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## raspberrypink

My new ballon bleu in yellow gold and steel. 
I like the design though I'm surprised and not quite used to how "light" it feels. I usually like my watches to have a more "weighty" feel, Cartier watches seem rather light, feels rather "fake" .... (I'm not concerned about the authenticity, I bought from well known watch boutique.)

Sorry if my comments offended anyone but how do you feel about the weight of the Cartier watches? The SA told me that the mechanism of Cartier watches are bought from third party and thus lighter, compared to say Rolex. So I guess I'm buying the watch more for fashion than for its mechanism...?
I know I should enjoy my new watch but honestly I'm having mixed feelings about it. 
Anyone with ballon bleu, can you please share with me why you love your watch? Thank you!


----------



## raspberrypink

teachertisay said:


> My husband’s present —


Love it! Congrats!


----------



## hedgwin99

raspberrypink said:


> View attachment 3937787
> 
> My new ballon bleu in yellow gold and steel.
> I like the design though I'm surprised and not quite used to how "light" it feels. I usually like my watches to have a more "weighty" feel, Cartier watches seem rather light, feels rather "fake" .... (I'm not concerned about the authenticity, I bought from well known watch boutique.)
> 
> Sorry if my comments offended anyone but how do you feel about the weight of the Cartier watches? The SA told me that the mechanism of Cartier watches are bought from third party and thus lighter, compared to say Rolex. So I guess I'm buying the watch more for fashion than for its mechanism...?
> I know I should enjoy my new watch but honestly I'm having mixed feelings about it.
> Anyone with ballon bleu, can you please share with me why you love your watch? Thank you!



I actually prefer the light weight feeling while wearing the watch
I like the overall look and clean cut presentation of Cartier 
I brought directly from an authorized retailer locally


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## raspberrypink

hedgwin99 said:


> I actually prefer the light weight feeling while wearing the watch
> I like the overall look and clean cut presentation of Cartier
> I brought directly from an authorized retailer locally
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


You are right, after wearing it the whole day I think I'm getting used to it being so lightweight. [emoji7]


----------



## Chronicler

raspberrypink said:


> View attachment 3937787
> 
> My new ballon bleu in yellow gold and steel.
> I like the design though I'm surprised and not quite used to how "light" it feels. I usually like my watches to have a more "weighty" feel, Cartier watches seem rather light, feels rather "fake" .... (I'm not concerned about the authenticity, I bought from well known watch boutique.)
> 
> Sorry if my comments offended anyone but how do you feel about the weight of the Cartier watches? The SA told me that the mechanism of Cartier watches are bought from third party and thus lighter, compared to say Rolex. So I guess I'm buying the watch more for fashion than for its mechanism...?
> I know I should enjoy my new watch but honestly I'm having mixed feelings about it.
> Anyone with ballon bleu, can you please share with me why you love your watch? Thank you!




I just bought a 31mm rolex, it has some weight in it, but I'd rather wear something lighter. I also have 26mm rolex, which is very pleasant to wear cuz it's not as heavy and noticeable when wearing it. Looking to buy a small TF now.


----------



## danielG

Chronicler said:


> I just bought a 31mm rolex, it has some weight in it, but I'd rather wear something lighter. I also have 26mm rolex, which is very pleasant to wear cuz it's not as heavy and noticeable when wearing it. Looking to buy a small TF now.



do you have a pic from it you can share with us ?


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

So happy, after being a long time lurker on this thread I can finally add my own! 
I have been looking at Cartier watches for a long time, and have fretted over my choice on many occasions. It was very hard to chose between the different models as all of them are so nice.
I decided upon the Tank Solo, SS in Large with the SS bracelet. I have ordered a special order of a leather bracelet in a blue colour (when that arrives I shall post another pic! Yay!). I needed something in a classic design, with numbers (not diamonds as I find them difficult to read) with a band that could be changed.  
Voila! 
Thank you for letting me share.


----------



## Violet Bleu

JessicaRabbit1 said:


> So happy, after being a long time lurker on this thread I can finally add my own!
> I have been looking at Cartier watches for a long time, and have fretted over my choice on many occasions. It was very hard to chose between the different models as all of them are so nice.
> I decided upon the Tank Solo, SS in Large with the SS bracelet. I have ordered a special order of a leather bracelet in a blue colour (when that arrives I shall post another pic! Yay!). I needed something in a classic design, with numbers (not diamonds as I find them difficult to read) with a band that could be changed.
> Voila!
> Thank you for letting me share.


Looks great on you! Perfect size!


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

Violet Bleu said:


> Looks great on you! Perfect size!


Thanks so much Violet !


----------



## Violet Bleu

JessicaRabbit1 said:


> Thanks so much Violet !


You’re welcome! I’d love to see a pic with the leather band when it comes in!


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

Violet Bleu said:


> You’re welcome! I’d love to see a pic with the leather band when it comes in!


I shall definitely put one up when it comes in. I'm excited and I hope it all turns out


----------



## raspberrypink

Chronicler said:


> I just bought a 31mm rolex, it has some weight in it, but I'd rather wear something lighter. I also have 26mm rolex, which is very pleasant to wear cuz it's not as heavy and noticeable when wearing it. Looking to buy a small TF now.


Wow would love to see your new Rolex! Congrats! 

I was comparing my Rolex with the Cartier which is why I felt the difference in weight. But now I'm loving the Cartier as I really like the design of the ballon bleu.... It's quite classic and very Cartier.


----------



## Chronicler

danielG said:


> do you have a pic from it you can share with us ?


The 1st is my two tone 26mm datejust. Comfortable and light to wear. I don't notice it when on my wrist.
The 2nd one is my 31mm 2018 datejust, not so heavy, but heavier than my 26mm.  I wear this all the time since the  color can be casual where as my two tone can be a bit dressy with the gold color.
I wanna get a TF because of its classic simple look. Was looking at Panthere, very nice too, but the TF is more from the old world (which is cool in its own way, since I already have a new Rolex, I want something old now)... still deciding... kinda 70% on the TF 30% on the TP.


----------



## Chronicler

raspberrypink said:


> Wow would love to see your new Rolex! Congrats!
> 
> I was comparing my Rolex with the Cartier which is why I felt the difference in weight. But now I'm loving the Cartier as I really like the design of the ballon bleu.... It's quite classic and very Cartier.


Thank you. I wanna go with Cartier tank because I want to have something rectangular now since all my watches are round shape


----------



## innerpeace85

Hi everybody,
I am planning to buy my first watch. I have very small wrist and after I tried Cartier few months back, I was very close to getting Hermes watch in either Heure or.Cape cod. Heure is on hold and waiting for my SA to bring in Cape cod. But then I tried on Cartier again and fell in love with Tank Solo and Tank Franchise both in small with SS strap. I would wear them alone or with Cartier love bracelet(saving up for this ). I personally love the Tank Solo on me and I plan on trying Hermes cape cod/Heure once again before I decide and will post pics here. Which do you prefer? Since both are quartz does it make any difference? Thanks for the help!


----------



## raspberrypink

Chronicler said:


> The 1st is my two tone 26mm datejust. Comfortable and light to wear. I don't notice it when on my wrist.
> The 2nd one is my 31mm 2018 datejust, not so heavy, but heavier than my 26mm.  I wear this all the time since the  color can be casual where as my two tone can be a bit dressy with the gold color.
> I wanna get a TF because of its classic simple look. Was looking at Panthere, very nice too, but the TF is more from the old world (which is cool in its own way, since I already have a new Rolex, I want something old now)... still deciding... kinda 70% on the TF 30% on the TP.



Both your Rolex watches look amazing! Though I have a personal preference towards the 2 tone one. I love how it is so recognisable as a Rolex as the yellow gold brings out the distinctive design of the strap. They both look great on you....

I was also considering the tank but Anglaise,  and the panthere too. They both look great and quite distinctively  Cartier. Both would be great choices. Can't wait to see which you choose!


----------



## raspberrypink

padmaraman_1985 said:


> Hi everybody,
> I am planning to buy my first watch. I have very small wrist and after I tried Cartier few months back, I was very close to getting Hermes watch in either Heure or.Cape cod. Heure is on hold and waiting for my SA to bring in Cape cod. But then I tried on Cartier again and fell in love with Tank Solo and Tank Franchise both in small with SS strap. I would wear them alone or with Cartier love bracelet(saving up for this ). I personally love the Tank Solo on me and I plan on trying Hermes cape cod/Heure once again before I decide and will post pics here. Which do you prefer? Since both are quartz does it make any difference? Thanks for the help!
> View attachment 3942684
> View attachment 3942688


I like the TF on you better. Seems to fit nicely on your wrist.


----------



## innerpeace85

raspberrypink said:


> I like the TF on you better. Seems to fit nicely on your wrist.


Thanks for the reply! If it is a quartz watch does it matter if I buy Hermes or Cartier?


----------



## J'adoreHermes

padmaraman_1985 said:


> Hi everybody,
> I am planning to buy my first watch. I have very small wrist and after I tried Cartier few months back, I was very close to getting Hermes watch in either Heure or.Cape cod. Heure is on hold and waiting for my SA to bring in Cape cod. But then I tried on Cartier again and fell in love with Tank Solo and Tank Franchise both in small with SS strap. I would wear them alone or with Cartier love bracelet(saving up for this ). I personally love the Tank Solo on me and I plan on trying Hermes cape cod/Heure once again before I decide and will post pics here. Which do you prefer? Since both are quartz does it make any difference? Thanks for the help!
> View attachment 3942684
> View attachment 3942688


There isn't any difference timekeeping-wise between the four, I think, as they are all quartz. The tank solo does look very similar to the cape cod except less rounded on the edges. Out of the two Cartier, I do prefer the TF on you. Hope you find your perfect watch.


----------



## Gourmetgal

I also like the TF.  Cartier is probably a better watch and more collectable since it is a jewelry company vs Hermes being a leather and fashion company mainly.  Does Hermes even make their own watches?


----------



## hedgwin99

I just love the simple presentation of the watch! Goes well with corporate environment and casual shopping at H [emoji28][emoji4]


----------



## raspberrypink

hedgwin99 said:


> View attachment 3943307
> 
> I just love the simple presentation of the watch! Goes well with corporate environment and casual shopping at H [emoji28][emoji4]


You wear it so well! [emoji173] Looks great on you.


----------



## innerpeace85

raspberrypink said:


> You wear it so well! [emoji173] Looks great on you.


Love the watch and ur bag!


----------



## MaggyH

hedgwin99 said:


> View attachment 3943307
> 
> I just love the simple presentation of the watch! Goes well with corporate environment and casual shopping at H [emoji28][emoji4]


Lovely watch, great choice! Did you get that Lindy?


----------



## hedgwin99

MaggyH said:


> Lovely watch, great choice! Did you get that Lindy?



Yes I did!! My newest baby in my collection


----------



## MaggyH

hedgwin99 said:


> Yes I did!! My newest baby in my collection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3943706


Congratulations! It's a great new addition to your collection


----------



## Chronicler

raspberrypink said:


> Both your Rolex watches look amazing! Though I have a personal preference towards the 2 tone one. I love how it is so recognisable as a Rolex as the yellow gold brings out the distinctive design of the strap. They both look great on you....
> 
> I was also considering the tank but Anglaise,  and the panthere too. They both look great and quite distinctively  Cartier. Both would be great choices. Can't wait to see which you choose!




I ended up getting a small tank solo. Happy with my decision.


----------



## raspberrypink

Chronicler said:


> I ended up getting a small tank solo. Happy with my decision.
> View attachment 3947112


Wow congrats!  Looks amazing on you! Happy for you too![emoji7]


----------



## hedgwin99

Chronicler said:


> I ended up getting a small tank solo. Happy with my decision.
> View attachment 3947112



I really don’t think you can go wrong with Cartier watch! It’s just so well made![emoji173]️

Tank Solo looks great on you[emoji1303]


----------



## innerpeace85

padmaraman_1985 said:


> Hi everybody,
> I am planning to buy my first watch. I have very small wrist and after I tried Cartier few months back, I was very close to getting Hermes watch in either Heure or.Cape cod. Heure is on hold and waiting for my SA to bring in Cape cod. But then I tried on Cartier again and fell in love with Tank Solo and Tank Franchise both in small with SS strap. I would wear them alone or with Cartier love bracelet(saving up for this ). I personally love the Tank Solo on me and I plan on trying Hermes cape cod/Heure once again before I decide and will post pics here. Which do you prefer? Since both are quartz does it make any difference? Thanks for the help!
> View attachment 3942684
> View attachment 3942688


So I have narrowed it down to small Tank Solo and Ballon Bleu 28mm. I have small wrists and felt that small Tank Francaise accentuated that and medium was too big and so eliminated it. I like the rectangle face on the tank solo but the bracelet on the BB. Also Tank Solo sits flat whereas BB has little bit more projection/weight to it. My heart wants BB(it is so gorgeous) but practically Tank Solo is much lighter/comfortable for everyday wear. Does anybody own both? Which one would you recommend for my first watch? TIA!


----------



## porpentine

padmaraman_1985 said:


> So I have narrowed it down to small Tank Solo and Ballon Bleu 28mm. I have small wrists and felt that small Tank Francaise accentuated that and medium was too big and so eliminated it. I like the rectangle face on the tank solo but the bracelet on the BB. Also Tank Solo sits flat whereas BB has little bit more projection/weight to it. My heart wants BB(it is so gorgeous) but practically Tank Solo is much lighter/comfortable for everyday wear. Does anybody own both? Which one would you recommend for my first watch? TIA!



Hi, just something to consider re your observations on the small tank francaise. I’ve always felt that on me (I have small wrists), the larger watch faces make munwrist seem visually even smaller by comparison. Sometimes the smaller face watches are more proportional and can be graceful.  Good luck with your choices!


----------



## dkikayinme

My two year old 33 Ballon.


----------



## swisshera

Sharing my ballon bleu 42mm in yellow gold. She has been quite a companion


----------



## Mali_

swisshera said:


> Sharing my ballon bleu 42mm in yellow gold. She has been quite a companion


A true beauty -what size?


----------



## swisshera

Mali_ said:


> A true beauty -what size?


It is 42 mm, I don't normally wear watches this size but it turns out to be very versatile and sporty.


----------



## UpUpnAway

Marlee said:


> So happy to share my new Tank Louis Cartier [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3913954


This is beautiful. Congratulations. Is this the small size?


----------



## Marlee

UpUpnAway said:


> This is beautiful. Congratulations. Is this the small size?



Thank you!  Yes, this is the small version.


----------



## UpUpnAway

Marlee said:


> Thank you!  Yes, this is the small version.


Well, I love it! The size suits you well. I hope you are enjoying it! 

I think this is going to be my gift to myself next year .


----------



## Marlee

UpUpnAway said:


> Well, I love it! The size suits you well. I hope you are enjoying it!
> 
> I think this is going to be my gift to myself next year .



Thanks! I also think this size is perfect for me. I am enjoying it very much, I have worn it every day since I got it two months ago and really love it! 

Getting one for yourself is a great idea! If you do, be sure to post a picture here


----------



## baesil2

beachy10 said:


> My Cartier Tank.


What a beautiful watch! Looks so gorgeous on you! Is this a Tank Francaise automatic? Which size are you wearing? Mid or Small size?


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

Hey All, I recently got a specially made leather strap. Tank Solo L in stainless steal with blue alligator strap 
Really loving the colour. 
Thanks for letting me share


----------



## Chinese Warrior

JessicaRabbit1 said:


> Hey All, I recently got a specially made leather strap. Tank Solo L in stainless steal with blue alligator strap
> Really loving the colour.
> Thanks for letting me share



This blue is gorgeous!!!


----------



## UpUpnAway

JessicaRabbit1 said:


> Hey All, I recently got a specially made leather strap. Tank Solo L in stainless steal with blue alligator strap
> Really loving the colour.
> Thanks for letting me share



So beautiful! May I ask how much an extra strap costs? how long did it take? I plan on purchasing a tank as well, but the louis (the watch id like) does not appear to come with a black strap option. Congrats on your purchase!


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

Chinese Warrior said:


> This blue is gorgeous!!!


Thanks so much! I love it 



UpUpnAway said:


> So beautiful! May I ask how much an extra strap costs? how long did it take? I plan on purchasing a tank as well, but the louis (the watch id like) does not appear to come with a black strap option. Congrats on your purchase!


Thanks so much!  I'm happy to share my experience. 
It depends on if you buy the watch with a leather strap already or stainless steal. I'm in Australia so the cost might be a little different if you are in the US. The specially made leather strap was $475 and then I had to purchase the buckle at $506 as I had the stainless steal bracelet to begin with and the leather strap needs a different clasp. 
I was originally quoted 4 months by Cartier to have it made. I was willing to wait haha. I was lucky as it arrived in 1 month, which was much to my delight!
It sucks that you can't have all the colours in all the models for individual customisation. I know its possible to get independent leather straps, but I thought it was nice to have a Cartier strap on my Cartier. 
Good luck with your shopping


----------



## Marlee

UpUpnAway said:


> So beautiful! May I ask how much an extra strap costs? how long did it take? I plan on purchasing a tank as well, but the louis (the watch id like) does not appear to come with a black strap option. Congrats on your purchase!



In addition to the post above, perhaps I can help as well. I bought my Tank Louis Cartier about two months ago and also purchased a black strap in alligator leather. The strap was 390 euros and took almost two months to arrive.


----------



## elisa_p

Hi All,
Recently recieved my very first watch as a gift; a SS/RG Tank Anglaise size small.  After many months of trying to decide on which watch I'd like, I'm glad I went with this!  Thanks for letting me share; the watches in this thread are absolutely beautiful
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 !


----------



## lilsweetie

dkikayinme said:


> My two year old 33 Ballon.


How are the scratches If any from the Love rubbing against the watch? Looks beautiful!


----------



## dkikayinme

lilsweetie said:


> How are the scratches If any from the Love rubbing against the watch? Looks beautiful!


None good so far


----------



## Chronicler

Chronicler said:


> I ended up getting a small tank solo. Happy with my decision.
> View attachment 3947112



I changed the bracelet to blue leather to match the dial, I keep the bracelet, just wanted to
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 change it up since my other watches are bracelet, and it's easy to be flexible with Tank.
View attachment 3989996


----------



## jpezmom

elisa_p said:


> Hi All,
> Recently recieved my very first watch as a gift; a SS/RG Tank Anglaise size small.  After many months of trying to decide on which watch I'd like, I'm glad I went with this!  Thanks for letting me share; the watches in this thread are absolutely beautiful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3988592
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !


Absolutely beautiful!  I don’t see the Anglaise often on this forum but have always liked this style.  So special with the RG and diamond markers!  Congrats and enjoy your special gift!


----------



## Kitsunegrl

Small model Tank Francaise in pink..


----------



## innerpeace85

I tried on Ballon bleu 28mm and 33mm. I am petite and I wear love bracelet in 15. Which do you all think suits me better?


----------



## Julezah

I like the one in the top pic best.



padmaraman_1985 said:


> I tried on Ballon bleu 28mm and 33mm. I am petite and I wear love bracelet in 15. Which do you all think suits me better?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3994102
> View attachment 3994103


----------



## cartier_love

padmaraman_1985 said:


> I tried on Ballon bleu 28mm and 33mm. I am petite and I wear love bracelet in 15. Which do you all think suits me better?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3994102
> View attachment 3994103



I like the 28mm the best.


----------



## Chinese Warrior

padmaraman_1985 said:


> I tried on Ballon bleu 28mm and 33mm. I am petite and I wear love bracelet in 15. Which do you all think suits me better?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3994102
> View attachment 3994103



I think the 33mm looks beautiful on you! I have a small wrist and feel that the 33mm brings out the design of the face.


----------



## Makenna

I think the 33mm looks nice on you!


----------



## Zucnarf

33mm!


----------



## fashlove828

My 33mm Ballon Bleu...but unfortunately don't wear it that often anymore.

Watch horror story here: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/my-cartier-ballon-bleu-unexpectedly-fell-off-my-wrist.982234/


----------



## Chinese Warrior

fashlove828 said:


> My 33mm Ballon Bleu...but unfortunately don't wear it that often anymore.
> 
> Watch horror story here: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/my-cartier-ballon-bleu-unexpectedly-fell-off-my-wrist.982234/
> 
> View attachment 4001056



I am so sorry to hear your experience! I am a major Cartier fan but I have to admit that I am not impressed with their customer service too.


----------



## StefaniJoy

Hi! I’m new to this forum! I am so happy to say I just became the proud owner of a Cartier watch. This is the TF in midsize in SS with the date. Thank you for letting me share [emoji254][emoji254][emoji254]


----------



## Chinese Warrior

StefaniJoy said:


> Hi! I’m new to this forum! I am so happy to say I just became the proud owner of a Cartier watch. This is the TF in midsize in SS with the date. Thank you for letting me share [emoji254][emoji254][emoji254]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4004751
> View attachment 4004752



Congrats and you wear it very well!!!


----------



## ramones2002

I just bought this today! What do you think?


----------



## innerpeace85

Julezah said:


> I like the one in the top pic best.





cartier_love said:


> I like the 28mm the best.





Chinese Warrior said:


> I think the 33mm looks beautiful on you! I have a small wrist and feel that the 33mm brings out the design of the face.





Makenna said:


> I think the 33mm looks nice on you!





Zucnarf said:


> 33mm!


Thanks for the suggestions everybody!! I went with 33mm automatic


----------



## hedgwin99

padmaraman_1985 said:


> Thanks for the suggestions everybody!! I went with 33mm automatic
> View attachment 4012766



I brought 33cm too! Love it [emoji173]️


----------



## Cogmarks

My new to me Santos. [emoji851]


----------



## Cogmarks

I love my Tank Divan. It is a shame that I can’t seem to correctly photograph the beautiful mother of pearl dial. The sheen is gorgeous.


----------



## StefaniJoy

Cogmarks said:


> View attachment 4027965
> 
> My new to me Santos. [emoji851]



Congrats on your new watch! [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## AngelaK

My new to me Panthere [emoji7]


----------



## Katy3759

Can somebody authenticate this wAtch?


----------



## CartierLVer

Katy3759 said:


> Can somebody authenticate this wAtch?



It looks fake! The numeral seven on the V would have tiny word Cartier which it does not have. You can check the website as most of balloon bleu shows it on theirs! Hope that helps


----------



## Katy3759

CartierLVer said:


> It looks fake! The numeral seven on the V would have tiny word Cartier which it does not have. You can check the website as most of balloon bleu shows it on theirs! Hope that helps


Thanks but does cartier has this pink color ? I thought the official one looks like a lighter pink also is it because this style doesnt have a numeral seven?


----------



## Cogmarks

JessicaRabbit1 said:


> Hey All, I recently got a specially made leather strap. Tank Solo L in stainless steal with blue alligator strap
> Really loving the colour.
> Thanks for letting me share



That strap is beautiful!


----------



## Katy3759

Katy3759 said:


> Thanks but does cartier has this pink color ? I thought the official one looks like a lighter pink also is it because this style doesnt have a numeral seven?


I tried to look at the official web but i can seem to zoom in for this pink dial watch i really hate how my friend is bragging this watch to me as if its a real one ! This particular color seems to not have the unique 7 like other ballons


----------



## StefaniJoy

AngelaK said:


> My new to me Panthere [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4030749



That’s beautiful! Congratulations! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## AngelaK

StefaniJoy said:


> That’s beautiful! Congratulations! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️



Thank you


----------



## CartierLVer

Katy3759 said:


> I tried to look at the official web but i can seem to zoom in for this pink dial watch i really hate how my friend is bragging this watch to me as if its a real one ! This particular color seems to not have the unique 7 like other ballons



Although the dials and numeral numbers are different on some models, I’m pretty sure that the ones with the Roman numerals especially on the numeral 7 have the small words Cartier. Idk if you are just trying to purchase one or prove your friend that she has a fake (plz don’t call her out on it and tell others about behind her back, unless she was told it was real and bought it!) but just keep it to yourself. Here are some pics.


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

Cogmarks said:


> That strap is beautiful!



Thanks so much! xx


----------



## Taracanada

here is my 18k Cartier tank solo size small


----------



## Taracanada

JessicaRabbit1 said:


> Hey All, I recently got a specially made leather strap. Tank Solo L in stainless steal with blue alligator strap
> Really loving the colour.
> Thanks for letting me share


I just love this! I wish I saw your watch before I bought my yellow gold tank solo with a brown lizard strap !!! love this


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

Taracanada said:


> I just love this! I wish I saw your watch before I bought my yellow gold tank solo with a brown lizard strap !!! love this



Thanks so much


----------



## nycmamaofone

My Tank watch from 2014 just stopped working. How long is the battery supposed to last? How long does the watch servicing take if you bring it in?


----------



## vanluna

AngelaK said:


> My new to me Panthere [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4030749



So beautiful!!!! [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## J.A.N.

Cartier de Pasha Auto ticks all the boxes for me. After searching for a while for a decent watch. 

1. Easily readable watch face and no need for my glasses lol
2. Automatic no worrying about the battery. 
3. Luminous hour markers
4. Better looking than a Rolex or Tank imo which I nearly bought. 
4. Prob the best watch I have owned. 
5. Good weight and not flimsy. 

Arrived today preowned and in nearly new cond. [emoji847]


----------



## lotusfeet

I’ve been favouring this over my Ballon Bleu since I got her a year ago [emoji171]


----------



## catmdl

my First Cartier piece - tank francais SS size small with diamond dial. Was looking for a forever watch I could wear for every occasion both dressy and casual and this won (im not really a collector, one watch for me)! I was concerned at first it was too small and almost switched to the medium, but this one just felt “right” on my wrist! Hoping I won’t one day regret getting small over medium though


----------



## StefaniJoy

catmdl said:


> View attachment 4058143
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my First Cartier piece - tank francais SS size small with diamond dial. Was looking for a forever watch I could wear for every occasion both dressy and casual and this won (im not really a collector, one watch for me)! I was concerned at first it was too small and almost switched to the medium, but this one just felt “right” on my wrist! Hoping I won’t one day regret getting small over medium though



Looks beautiful! Enjoy [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## CoastalCouture

Absolutely gorgeous Tank Française. It's beautifully proportioned and the diamonds will twinkle at you every time you look at it.

If the time comes that you wish you had chosen the larger one, start saving and add to your collection. It's that easy.


----------



## lasartorialista

Headed to Napa with with my pink gold tankissime!


----------



## lara0112

AngelaK said:


> My new to me Panthere [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4030749



so beautiful, next item up on my wish list - did you get a vintage or re-issued one?


----------



## AngelaK

lara0112 said:


> so beautiful, next item up on my wish list - did you get a vintage or re-issued one?


 Thank you so much I love it still! It is vintage from 1994


----------



## crystal_cat

Katy3759 said:


> I tried to look at the official web but i can seem to zoom in for this pink dial watch i really hate how my friend is bragging this watch to me as if its a real one ! This particular color seems to not have the unique 7 like other ballons


I think it's authentic - the pink version doesn't have the 'cartier 7' like other models. See the retailer pics:
http://www.ernestjones.co.uk/websto...+bleu+ladies'+stainless+steel+bracelet+watch/


----------



## carleykitten

AngelaK said:


> My new to me Panthere [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4030749


Gorgeous...did you purchase this secondhand? i'm so nervous to buy online!! I feel like its even harder than buying handbags online..


----------



## mousdioufe

My new to me vintage Colisée, so in love!!i didn’t think I would like it so much after trying it on. I only wear big watches. 36 to 42. So happy!


----------



## mousdioufe

Cartier Colisée


----------



## perpetualgirl

Men’s medium Cartier de Santos...
Blue and black bands are on the way. So far I’m LOVING this watch - easy to adjust the links and easy band changes. Only negative is the proprietary lugs, so you’re limited to the bands that they sell. This is a great size for the ladies too!


----------



## perpetualgirl

lotusfeet said:


> View attachment 4055713
> 
> 
> I’ve been favouring this over my Ballon Bleu since I got her a year ago [emoji171]



Is it the men’s? I love mine too! Do your hands have lume coating? I wish mine did so I could tell time during the night if I wake up...


----------



## StefaniJoy

perpetualgirl said:


> View attachment 4092732
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Men’s medium Cartier de Santos...
> Blue and black bands are on the way. So far I’m LOVING this watch - easy to adjust the links and easy band changes. Only negative is the proprietary lugs, so you’re limited to the bands that they sell. This is a great size for the ladies too!



This looks GORGEOUS on you!! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## goldengirl123

My vintage tank. My mother received it as a gift when I was born.


----------



## Aprilshack

New to me but made in 2002 Panthere.


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

Thanks for letting me share a birthday gift from my lovely husband.
Ronde solo rose gold with brown leather strap. The face is the smallest size available. I love it! 
Feels so elegant and sophisticated.
Lucky I did my nails yesterday!


----------



## katieny

My husband received a Tag Heuer watch as a recruitment incentive. He likes adventure and  outdoorsy designer stuff but he isn't really into designers, jewelry or bling. He got to pick out the watch. I tried to steer him towards a smaller watch instead of something that was oversized because I was afraid he wouldn't wear it. Sure enough, he wore it two or three times in three years. 
A few months ago, I suggested that we take it to our jeweler to trade it in. Our sons didn't care about the watch so I hoped he would find an alternative that he would wear. We shopped. They gave us a quote for what they would take for the watch, but he didn't see anything he liked. 
I'd been in a few times to drop off repairs. Each time I longingly looked at a vintage Tank. I also played around with the idea of a Rolex but the Tank just spoke to me. We did end up paying the value for this above what the Tag was worth but this watch became my 35th anniversary gift. Thanks so much for letting me share. It's nice to have this forum where others understand these types of things.


----------



## zannabuck

AngelaK said:


> My new to me Panthere [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4030749


I love this watch! So elegant


----------



## MayyaS

ramones2002 said:


> I just bought this today! What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4012655


I'm thinking to get this too, no watch matches emerald cut rings better.


----------



## MayyaS

Katy3759 said:


> Can somebody authenticate this wAtch?


This watch has chance to be fake. This specific model does not have small cartier signature inside numerals, however the craftmanship looks weird.


----------



## HM1983

Here is my small tank francaise with MOP face, and my small tank solo


----------



## Voyageuse

My 23 year-old Santos Galbée


----------



## cateb

Hi all! Finally decided it’s time to take the plunge and get myself a Cartier watch. I’ve narrowed it down to the Tank solo or the Ronde solo. 

My current watch is a gold Michele deco and I’m ready for a new look. Definitely SS and less “blingy” but still sophisticated/classic for everyday. 

I lean towards the Tank as I love that shape and it’s a classic. But the Ronde is nice too and is a totally different look (and shape!) than my current watch. 

Would love your thoughts and opinions!


----------



## Jewwels

cateb said:


> Hi all! Finally decided it’s time to take the plunge and get myself a Cartier watch. I’ve narrowed it down to the Tank solo or the Ronde solo.
> 
> My current watch is a gold Michele deco and I’m ready for a new look. Definitely SS and less “blingy” but still sophisticated/classic for everyday.
> 
> I lean towards the Tank as I love that shape and it’s a classic. But the Ronde is nice too and is a totally different look (and shape!) than my current watch.
> 
> Would love your thoughts and opinions!
> 
> View attachment 4150594
> View attachment 4150595


----------



## Jewwels

Did you consider any other tank?? Or santos galbee? I’m happy w both of mine!


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

cateb said:


> Hi all! Finally decided it’s time to take the plunge and get myself a Cartier watch. I’ve narrowed it down to the Tank solo or the Ronde solo.
> 
> My current watch is a gold Michele deco and I’m ready for a new look. Definitely SS and less “blingy” but still sophisticated/classic for everyday.
> 
> I lean towards the Tank as I love that shape and it’s a classic. But the Ronde is nice too and is a totally different look (and shape!) than my current watch.
> 
> Would love your thoughts and opinions!
> 
> View attachment 4150594
> View attachment 4150595



Hi Cateb! I love both on you but I am biased as I have both haha!
Do you like them in any other metals than SS? I bought the tank solo in SS and then I bought the ronde solo in rose gold in a smaller size after saving for a while. 
Also take a look as to what other bands you can buy for each one. As this might change your decision - as changing a band can update the watch after you have had it a number of years and your style might change etc. 
I think the Tank Solo is great in SS and good for every day. 
Wishing you the best. Such a good choice to have ! xx


----------



## trice1385

Voyageuse said:


> My 23 year-old Santos Galbée
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4150181



Ohh. I love that!!! I just purchased my new Cartier watch.


----------



## thewildraven

My Tank Francais medium


----------



## Nullexception

My recently bought Cartier Tank Vermeil Argent 925. It goes with everything!


----------



## nyoka

katieny said:


> My husband received a Tag Heuer watch as a recruitment incentive. He likes adventure and  outdoorsy designer stuff but he isn't really into designers, jewelry or bling. He got to pick out the watch. I tried to steer him towards a smaller watch instead of something that was oversized because I was afraid he wouldn't wear it. Sure enough, he wore it two or three times in three years.
> A few months ago, I suggested that we take it to our jeweler to trade it in. Our sons didn't care about the watch so I hoped he would find an alternative that he would wear. We shopped. They gave us a quote for what they would take for the watch, but he didn't see anything he liked.
> I'd been in a few times to drop off repairs. Each time I longingly looked at a vintage Tank. I also played around with the idea of a Rolex but the Tank just spoke to me. We did end up paying the value for this above what the Tag was worth but this watch became my 35th anniversary gift. Thanks so much for letting me share. It's nice to have this forum where others understand these types of things.


So in  with your charm bracelet.


----------



## a_m_y_

The


HM1983 said:


> Here is my small tank francaise with MOP face, and my small tank solo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4150139
> View attachment 4150141



These are both so beautiful and elegant... I love how understated and classic so many of the Cartier watches are


----------



## a_m_y_

I never used to wear or like watches as I don’t like wearing anything on my left hand but I inherited this very simple classic small steel tank francaise from my grandmother and I’ve since fallen in love with it... though I insist on wearing it on my right hand. I am a bit worried about it scratching the love bracelet (which is already super scratched because I never take it off) so I may eventually try wearing it on the left side instead.


----------



## nyoka

I don't wear it as much as i should as i have other watches i wear every day but i do love it as it was a gift from my Dad for my 40th Birthday


----------



## callieeee

Does anyone have the small tank francaise in stainless steel with diamonds?


----------



## girliegirl

trice1385 said:


> Ohh. I love that!!! I just purchased my new Cartier watch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4155368



Is this Ronde Solo in 36mm? It’s gorgeous.


----------



## auntynat

Hi, posting here for the first time in a little while! I was in Japan and decided not to shop, to focus on work. I was also flying out of Haneda (smaller of Tokyo’s two airports) and it was a quick trip so little time or opportunity for temptation I thought, even though I wanted to find an Americaine tank in the mini size which is exclusive to Japan. The small size never quite felt right/felt big for me. I popped into Daimaru to get lunch one day and thought in would check and yes, sold out, hard to get, two month wait to order. So I tried, and left it at that.
Then on my way home and just through customs and there is a Cartier so I thought i’ll have a look and they had the mini size! Stainless steel, navy blue alligator strap. I love it!
Thanks for letting me share..


----------



## uhpharm01

trice1385 said:


> Ohh. I love that!!! I just purchased my new Cartier watch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4155368


Your ring is beautiful.


----------



## jpezmom

auntynat said:


> Hi, posting here for the first time in a little while! I was in Japan and decided not to shop, to focus on work. I was also flying out of Haneda (smaller of Tokyo’s two airports) and it was a quick trip so little time or opportunity for temptation I thought, even though I wanted to find an Americaine tank in the mini size which is exclusive to Japan. The small size never quite felt right/felt big for me. I popped into Daimaru to get lunch one day and thought in would check and yes, sold out, hard to get, two month wait to order. So I tried, and left it at that.
> Then on my way home and just through customs and there is a Cartier so I thought i’ll have a look and they had the mini size! Stainless steel, navy blue alligator strap. I love it!
> Thanks for letting me share..


Great story!  Your watch is perfect on you and so glad you were able to find it.  It was meant to be!


----------



## Taracanada

HM1983 said:


> Here is my small tank francaise with MOP face, and my small tank solo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4150139
> View attachment 4150141


lovey watch I have the same one. How do find the fit of the leather band? do you wear it tight fit? I wear mine just a hole away from tight fit and it really bothers me . I find the watch rides up my wrist constantly and I have to keep putting the face back on the centre of my wrist. rather annoying so I have stopped wearing it


----------



## HM1983

Taracanada said:


> lovey watch I have the same one. How do find the fit of the leather band? do you wear it tight fit? I wear mine just a hole away from tight fit and it really bothers me . I find the watch rides up my wrist constantly and I have to keep putting the face back on the centre of my wrist. rather annoying so I have stopped wearing it


I have one with the deployment clasp, and I wear it pretty tight. It doesn't really move up and down my arm, but I do have to adjust it so the face is in the center of my wrist every once in a while. Have you tried wearing it on the hole with a tight fit?


----------



## Taracanada

HM1983 said:


> I have one with the deployment clasp, and I wear it pretty tight. It doesn't really move up and down my arm, but I do have to adjust it so the face is in the center of my wrist every once in a while. Have you tried wearing it on the hole with a tight fit?


the deployment buckle is the best to have! I just might have to try wearing it in the smallest hole for a tight fit . thanks for the reply!


----------



## Mari_Roma

I just like my Cartier watch! It's already 9 years old and I still LOVE it and wear every day and I also sleep with it ))


----------



## Taracanada

just fut on my fall leather Cartier strap on my 18k Tank solo. I like to wear the Black Alligator strap in the spring and summer , and the brown lizard strap in the fall and winter.


----------



## Taracanada

Taracanada said:


> just fut on my fall leather Cartier strap on my 18k Tank solo. I like to wear the Black Alligator strap in the spring and summer , and the brown lizard strap in the fall and winter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4203372
> View attachment 4203373
> View attachment 4203376
> View attachment 4203377
> View attachment 4203372
> View attachment 4203373
> View attachment 4203376
> View attachment 4203377
> View attachment 4203372
> View attachment 4203372
> View attachment 4203373
> View attachment 4203376
> View attachment 4203377
> View attachment 4203372


OOOps not sure why it posted so many duplicate pictures!!!


----------



## eddilicious

Taracanada said:


> OOOps not sure why it posted so many duplicate pictures!!!


This is such a great idea - 2 looks in one! Beautiful.


----------



## Taracanada

eddilicious said:


> This is such a great idea - 2 looks in one! Beautiful.


thank you !


----------



## baggingthebag

Wow you all have such beautiful watches! 
I bought a gold Tank Solo with black leather strap today! So happy with it


----------



## BlingCat

practical and elegant.


----------



## BettyLouboo

AngelaK said:


> My new to me Panthere [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4030749



Is this the small or medium size? I’ve been contemplating on which size to get. Beautiful watch!


----------



## LeilaCreates

Hi! I’m adding a new Cartier watch to my collection and need an opinion. I have a midsize ss Tank Française which I love and choose over my other watches on a daily basis (I swear it goes with almost everything!), but the Panthere really calls to me. I already know I’m going with the ss because gold looks horrendous with my skin tone (Irish pale). I tried on the small and midsize ss Panthere (no diamonds) and the small ss model with diamonds. All were lovely but I’m worried the small doesn’t make as much of a statement with my wrist size (6.5) and the model with diamonds will not be as versatile for daily wear. I’d love to hear opinions from those of you who own either size of this watch and why you love the choice you made. TIA!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

LeilaCreates said:


> Hi! I’m adding a new Cartier watch to my collection and need an opinion. I have a midsize ss Tank Française which I love and choose over my other watches on a daily basis (I swear it goes with almost everything!), but the Panthere really calls to me. I already know I’m going with the ss because gold looks horrendous with my skin tone (Irish pale). I tried on the small and midsize ss Panthere (no diamonds) and the small ss model with diamonds. All were lovely but I’m worried the small doesn’t make as much of a statement with my wrist size (6.5) and the model with diamonds will not be as versatile for daily wear. I’d love to hear opinions from those of you who own either size of this watch and why you love the choice you made. TIA!



Hi there! I don’t own the Panthere (yet) but own the TF two-tone midsize. I have a very small wrist and I find the small size Panthere very very tiny! I even find the Medium small, compared to the midsize TF. I honestly think you will get use to the diamonds and wear the Panthere on a regular basis. I totally agree the TF is an amazingly versatile watch! What a fun decision to make!


----------



## perpetualgirl

If you’re thinking about the Panthere, you may want to look at the new Santos in Medium. Earlier this year I purchased the all stainless Santos de Cartier men’s watch in the “medium” size, and I absolutely love it. I originally liked the Panthere style, but I didn’t want to spend so much for a quartz watch. The Santos is an automatic movement, which will give you more value to the watch in the long run as opposed to quartz movements (I think it’s very important for the ladies to understand the difference/advantages of mechanical movements vs quartz). I also share this watch with my husband. Like others have said, this watch is so versatile - it matches just about everything! Their unique lug and link system makes band changes and size adjustments VERY easy - literally in seconds. Each band gives this watch a unique feel too. My only complaint about this watch is that the extremely shiny bezel scratches very easily, so some care needs to be taken when wearing this watch. You can’t be rough with it. Other than that, it’s one of my favorites!


----------



## StefaniJoy

Today with my Tank Francaise [emoji173]️


----------



## MoonPhase

LeilaCreates said:


> Hi! I’m adding a new Cartier watch to my collection and need an opinion. I have a midsize ss Tank Française which I love and choose over my other watches on a daily basis (I swear it goes with almost everything!), but the Panthere really calls to me. I already know I’m going with the ss because gold looks horrendous with my skin tone (Irish pale). I tried on the small and midsize ss Panthere (no diamonds) and the small ss model with diamonds. All were lovely but I’m worried the small doesn’t make as much of a statement with my wrist size (6.5) and the model with diamonds will not be as versatile for daily wear. I’d love to hear opinions from those of you who own either size of this watch and why you love the choice you made. TIA!



Hi Leila, do you have any pics of when you tried the watches on & if you do can you post for reference?
Thanks


----------



## Cogmarks

LeilaCreates said:


> Hi! I’m adding a new Cartier watch to my collection and need an opinion. I have a midsize ss Tank Française which I love and choose over my other watches on a daily basis (I swear it goes with almost everything!), but the Panthere really calls to me. I already know I’m going with the ss because gold looks horrendous with my skin tone (Irish pale). I tried on the small and midsize ss Panthere (no diamonds) and the small ss model with diamonds. All were lovely but I’m worried the small doesn’t make as much of a statement with my wrist size (6.5) and the model with diamonds will not be as versatile for daily wear. I’d love to hear opinions from those of you who own either size of this watch and why you love the choice you made. TIA!


If you are looking for another everyday watch, go with the medium Panthere. If you want a dress watch, go with the small diamond watch. I think of the Panthere as a piece of jewelry more than a watch. It is very pretty and feminine.


----------



## LeilaCreates

MoonPhase said:


> Hi Leila, do you have any pics of when you tried the watches on & if you do can you post for reference?
> Thanks


I don’t have pics yet, but I went with the medium ss (no diamonds) and LOVE it! I ordered from Cartier’s eboutique and it just arrived a couple of hours ago (yay!!). I’ll post a photo later this week once I’ve had a chance to stop by the jeweler to have it sized.


----------



## LeilaCreates

Cogmarks said:


> If you are looking for another everyday watch, go with the medium Panthere. If you want a dress watch, go with the small diamond watch. I think of the Panthere as a piece of jewelry more than a watch. It is very pretty and feminine.


You’re absolutely right about it being like a piece of jewelry. I went with the ss medium (no diamonds) for this purchase. It just arrived today from Cartier’s eboutique and I can’t wait to get it sized so I can wear it for the holidays. I still love the elegance of the small with diamonds, so have decided that will be my birthday/Valentine’s Day present in February.


----------



## LeilaCreates

Chinese Warrior said:


> Hi there! I don’t own the Panthere (yet) but own the TF two-tone midsize. I have a very small wrist and I find the small size Panthere very very tiny! I even find the Medium small, compared to the midsize TF. I honestly think you will get use to the diamonds and wear the Panthere on a regular basis. I totally agree the TF is an amazingly versatile watch! What a fun decision to make!


Thanks so much! You really helped me make my decision, and I went with the medium ss and love it. I find still love the small with diamonds for dressier occasions, so my husband is making it a present for my birthday/Valentine’s Day gift in February. I love having choices when I ‘m putting outfits together—lol.


----------



## LeilaCreates

perpetualgirl said:


> If you’re thinking about the Panthere, you may want to look at the new Santos in Medium. Earlier this year I purchased the all stainless Santos de Cartier men’s watch in the “medium” size, and I absolutely love it. I originally liked the Panthere style, but I didn’t want to spend so much for a quartz watch. The Santos is an automatic movement, which will give you more value to the watch in the long run as opposed to quartz movements (I think it’s very important for the ladies to understand the difference/advantages of mechanical movements vs quartz). I also share this watch with my husband. Like others have said, this watch is so versatile - it matches just about everything! Their unique lug and link system makes band changes and size adjustments VERY easy - literally in seconds. Each band gives this watch a unique feel too. My only complaint about this watch is that the extremely shiny bezel scratches very easily, so some care needs to be taken when wearing this watch. You can’t be rough with it. Other than that, it’s one of my favorites!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4264542
> View attachment 4264543
> View attachment 4264544
> View attachment 4264545
> View attachment 4264546


Your Santos looks gorgeous on you! Now I have another watch to dream about-lol. I very much appreciate the elegance of a mechanical movement and had considered the 33 Ballon Bleu for that very reason. I was out window shopping a couple of weeks ago and decided to try on the BB, but instead fell head over heels for the Panthere that the SA thought would look better on me. I seem to be drawn to a square/rectangular watch face, so I’ll definitely take a look at the Santos.


----------



## LeilaCreates

Does anyone know which Cartier Tank Princess Diana is wearing in this photo? Maybe the Tank Louis Cartier? My husband and I were married around the same time she married Prince Charles, so I was caught up in the ‘wedding fever’ and followed her throughout her life as a royal. I loved her style, which was the epitome of elegance and often so timeless that many of her choices (including this watch) look as lovely today as they did then. She’s the reason my first Cartier watch purchase was a Tank Francaise.


----------



## redjellybean

This is from my dear daddy who passed away 6 years ago.


----------



## danielG

StefaniJoy said:


> Today with my Tank Francaise [emoji173]️


Is it the mid-size ?


----------



## StefaniJoy

danielG said:


> Is it the mid-size ?



Hi! Yes, it’s the mid size [emoji3]


----------



## deluxeduck




----------



## danielG

StefaniJoy said:


> Hi! Yes, it’s the mid size [emoji3]


i love it !


----------



## Marlee

LeilaCreates said:


> View attachment 4269334
> 
> Does anyone know which Cartier Tank Princess Diana is wearing in this photo? Maybe the Tank Louis Cartier? My husband and I were married around the same time she married Prince Charles, so I was caught up in the ‘wedding fever’ and followed her throughout her life as a royal. I loved her style, which was the epitome of elegance and often so timeless that many of her choices (including this watch) look as lovely today as they did then. She’s the reason my first Cartier watch purchase was a Tank Francaise.



I also think it is the Tank Louis Cartier. So beautiful!


----------



## porpentine

Marlee said:


> I also think it is the Tank Louis Cartier. So beautiful!



Yes, lovely photo. looks like small or mini Tank Louis Cartier/LC. This is my favourite at the moment. There’s also a casual photo of the Kennedys (both jfk and Jackie) wearing tank LC.s.  I cant find it to link to, but it was classic style


----------



## Lolly2

LeilaCreates said:


> View attachment 4269334
> 
> Does anyone know which Cartier Tank Princess Diana is wearing in this photo? Maybe the Tank Louis Cartier? My husband and I were married around the same time she married Prince Charles, so I was caught up in the ‘wedding fever’ and followed her throughout her life as a royal. I loved her style, which was the epitome of elegance and often so timeless that many of her choices (including this watch) look as lovely today as they did then. She’s the reason my first Cartier watch purchase was a Tank Francaise.



I believe its a Tank Louis.   

Does anyone know if they make the Louis in white gold?


----------



## porpentine

Lolly2 said:


> I believe its a Tank Louis.
> 
> Does anyone know if they make the Louis in white gold?



I haven't seen 18k white gold ... but I have a vintage one (1979) in platinum from the platinum+burgundy face series! Here's a photo (also guest starring my Céline classic box)


----------



## LeilaCreates

Lolly2 said:


> I believe its a Tank Louis.
> 
> Does anyone know if they make the Louis in white gold?


The Cartier website has two white gold options in the Louis, the simplest being the small model with a diamond bezel. There is also a large size in an unconventional styling. I prefer white gold but love the simplicity of the small with an unembellished bezel (not currently offered). Also, they no longer offer a classic black band. I’m going to keep watching the eboutique.


----------



## Lolly2

LeilaCreates said:


> The Cartier website has two white gold options in the Louis, the simplest being the small model with a diamond bezel. There is also a large size in an unconventional styling. I prefer white gold but love the simplicity of the small with an unembellished bezel (not currently offered). Also, they no longer offer a classic black band. I’m going to keep watching the eboutique.



I'll keep looking too  - Id prefer the white gold without diamonds as well.   Can't understand why this option wouldn't be offered.


----------



## A1aGypsy

Taracanada said:


> OOOps not sure why it posted so many duplicate pictures!!!



@Taracanada do you switch it out yourself? I’m obsessed with a leather strap but I understand if you take it in to have it switched up they will keep your original strap...


----------



## Taracanada

A1aGypsy said:


> @Taracanada do you switch it out yourself? I’m obsessed with a leather strap but I understand if you take it in to have it switched up they will keep your original strap...


Hi, I can't switch it myself. I make it a seasonal thing .I use the black in the summer and the brown in the fall winter. I takeout in to Cartier and they switch it for free.


----------



## xxjoolisa

My small panthere with diamonds [emoji173]️ in love


----------



## BettyLouboo

xxjoolisa said:


> My small panthere with diamonds [emoji173]️ in love



Absolutely gorgeous with those diamonds! [emoji7][emoji7]
Envious of your small wrists! Looks perfect on you!!


----------



## marzipanchen

My vintage Tank Solo (medium size) in YG with my new Love Bracelet.... First time I am taking it
out today.


----------



## CDC21

padmaraman_1985 said:


> I tried on Ballon bleu 28mm and 33mm. I am petite and I wear love bracelet in 15. Which do you all think suits me better?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3994102
> View attachment 3994103


33 definitely


----------



## bellarusa

This beauty showed up on Christmas Even and after some seriously consideration, I'm not keeping it.  I don't think I'll ever get to use the Chronograph feature for one, and also the seller really annoyed me by stating that it is an automatic watch.  I bought it even though I know better (Cartier doesn't make this particular watch in automatic), but I guess I was hoping that it is a unicorn (that it is indeed automatic)?  It's not.

However, I would honestly consider a Tank Francaise, Tank Solo or Tank Anglaise now.  I want to buy one for my up-coming milestone birthday.


----------



## CDC21

Can’t decide which one any thoughts!!!


----------



## xxjoolisa

CDC21 said:


> View attachment 4289401
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can’t decide which one any thoughts!!!



The one with diamonds! 

Mine with the small.


----------



## luvprada

An unexpected holiday gift


----------



## luvprada

Photo separate 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Had a posting issue sigh...


----------



## xxjoolisa

luvprada said:


> Photo separate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had a posting issue sigh...



Cartier panthere watch is always one of my favorite collection.


----------



## uhpharm01

luvprada said:


> Photo separate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had a posting issue sigh...


Wow! Very nice. This is lovely.


----------



## luvprada

uhpharm01 said:


> Wow! Very nice. This is lovely.



It was a total surprise and I cannot believe how much I love it!


----------



## uhpharm01

luvprada said:


> It was a total surprise and I cannot believe how much I love it!


Wonderful.


----------



## uhpharm01

purseinsanity said:


>


Beautiful. Does that watch catch on your clothes?


----------



## mariecj

Hello! I don't know if this is the right thread. I would appreciate anybody's expert opinion on this watch please:
https://www.therealreal.com/products/watches/strap/cartier-tank-americaine-watch-NbFb9cV4Zps

Can the tarnish (I think it is tarnish) be cleaned off this watch? Thank you for any information anybody can provide.


----------



## essiedub

caannie said:


> Pasha Power Reserve, 18k bezel. It's a 38mm men's watch, and heavy, but I love it!


Gorgeous!! Love the guilloche. Been drooling over your Cartier collection!


----------



## deluxeduck

_my Tank Américaine  _


----------



## deluxeduck

mariecj said:


> Hello! I don't know if this is the right thread. I would appreciate anybody's expert opinion on this watch please:
> https://www.therealreal.com/products/watches/strap/cartier-tank-americaine-watch-NbFb9cV4Zps
> 
> Can the tarnish (I think it is tarnish) be cleaned off this watch? Thank you for any information anybody can provide.



i think the watch needs to be replated. always best to have second hand watches fully serviced at Cartier.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

My small tank solo, looks big on my wrist.


----------



## Klara

Is it possible to swap a steel strap for a leather strap on the tank solo?


NikkisABagGirl said:


> View attachment 4294892
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My small tank solo, looks big on my wrist.


----------



## raspberrypink

Waiting for my dinner with Ballon Bleu.


----------



## baggingthebag

Tank Solo small

I don't know why I am not able to post a picture or delete this post!
Will try posting again later...


----------



## baggingthebag

Tank Solo Small


----------



## love1212

baggingthebag said:


> Tank Solo Small
> View attachment 4317026



Beautiful! Is that yellow or rose gold?


----------



## baggingthebag

love1212 said:


> Beautiful! Is that yellow or rose gold?


Thank you! It is Yellow Gold, @love1212


----------



## carleykitten

baggingthebag said:


> Tank Solo Small
> View attachment 4317026


ugh, drooling...that's my dream watch!!!


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

Here’s my BB.   I have worn it everyday for the last 7 years.  Working on my cost per wear.


----------



## uhpharm01

ODEDIHAIMS said:


> View attachment 4320515
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here’s my BB.   I have worn it everyday for the last 7 years.  Working on my cost per wear.


Very nice. 
Is that the 32mm or the 36mm? thank you


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

uhpharm01 said:


> Very nice.
> Is that the 32mm or the 36mm? thank you


Thank you.  It’s the 36.


----------



## deluxeduck

cheers o’clock


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

deluxeduck said:


> cheers o’clock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4321058


Ooh I love this!


----------



## Cogmarks

redrocks said:


> Long time follower of this thread that I finally get to join.  31mm Cle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3241488


The Cle doesn’t get enough love. ❤️


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

Cogmarks said:


> The Cle doesn’t get enough love. ❤️


Agreed.  I love the Cle and hope to get a YG one day.


----------



## cartiernikki

CDC21 said:


> View attachment 4289401
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can’t decide which one any thoughts!!!


I think you would look good with either one with your wrist size. I would like to see another picture farther away with the larger one on. I bought a small panther for a girlfriend once and looking back I like the mid size version. I always thought the small was just a little too small especially if your wrist wasn't small. I think with your wrist you could look good with the small snug on your wrist, but I'm guessing I would still go with the bigger one


----------



## rhill1981

Cartier Santos 2017 model


----------



## StefaniJoy

deluxeduck said:


> cheers o’clock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4321058



I love this! Do you mind sharing what model this is?


----------



## deluxeduck

StefaniJoy said:


> I love this! Do you mind sharing what model this is?


it’s called the Roadster, the first to have the easily interchangeable straps/bracelet, have been discontinued for a few years now. but rumour says it might be the next model Cartier will re-issue/revamp.


----------



## LRG

Husband surprised me with my first Cartier piece for my birthday - the mid-sized Tank Solo


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

LRG said:


> Husband surprised me with my first Cartier piece for my birthday - the mid-sized Tank Solo
> 
> View attachment 4337431
> 
> 
> View attachment 4337432


Wonderful watch!


----------



## theVirginienne

My daily duo(although I typically only wear one per wrist); sterling Tiffany T Square and my 27th birthday gift to myself, a small SS Tank Française


----------



## lovecartier

Down by the sea ... with some emerald rock candy and some Love


----------



## Tonimichelle

Not mine, but DH treated himself to a Roadster yesterday. I wish my wrists were big enough to borrow it, I suspect he’s glad they’re not!


----------



## Vernis1150

Here is the Panthere medium and small. I’m leaning towards the small!


----------



## deluxeduck

Vernis1150 said:


> Here is the Panthere medium and small. I’m leaning towards the small!



go small


----------



## shoefever

LRG said:


> Husband surprised me with my first Cartier piece for my birthday - the mid-sized Tank Solo
> 
> View attachment 4337431
> 
> 
> View attachment 4337432



That looks so classy!


----------



## shoefever

xxjoolisa said:


> The one with diamonds!
> 
> Mine with the small.



The small size with diamonds look amazing!


----------



## deluxeduck

the Santos 100


----------



## HelloSunshinez

Love in PG and panthere combo


----------



## carleykitten

HelloSunshinez said:


> View attachment 4346304
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love in PG and panthere combo


this looks awesome! is this the small or medium?


----------



## carleykitten

Vernis1150 said:


> Here is the Panthere medium and small. I’m leaning towards the small!


what size wrists do you have? 
i prefer the medium, but the small looks so dainty and sweet and if it is the one that you are leaning towards it will be the better option! either choice will be beautiful!


----------



## HelloSunshinez

carleykitten said:


> this looks awesome! is this the small or medium?


Thanks its small size [emoji38]


----------



## shoefever

Vernis1150 said:


> Here is the Panthere medium and small. I’m leaning towards the small!



I like the small on you!


----------



## Monaliceke

HelloSunshinez said:


> View attachment 4346304
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love in PG and panthere combo


That’s a lovely pair. 
Just curious if the 2 won’t get completely scratched when worn together? Or you don’t mind at all?


----------



## cartier_love

Vernis1150 said:


> Here is the Panthere medium and small. I’m leaning towards the small!


Small looks best


----------



## dlovechanel

I’m in love with my Tank Solo [emoji173]️




Thank you for letting me share [emoji1317]


----------



## HelloSunshinez

luxemadam said:


> That’s a lovely pair.
> Just curious if the 2 won’t get completely scratched when worn together? Or you don’t mind at all?


I do mind sccratches but you cant avoid them when worn together. This stack is only for occasional I tend to wear one on each arm. Hope this helped!


----------



## Monaliceke

HelloSunshinez said:


> I do mind sccratches but you cant avoid them when worn together. This stack is only for occasional I tend to wear one on each arm. Hope this helped!


I see. Thanks.


----------



## innerpeace85




----------



## MotherOfBostons

dlovechanel said:


> I’m in love with my Tank Solo [emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 4348051
> 
> 
> Thank you for letting me share [emoji1317]



My favorite! Is this the small size?


----------



## carleykitten

rhill1981 said:


> Cartier Santos 2017 model



sorry, this might be a weird question....do you find the bracelet gets caught in your arm hair? My husband loves this watch but he says he will only wear leather strap watches because he is worried about the links catching on his arm hairs...but i think the santos only looks best when it has the bracelet strap....
regardless, the watch looks fantastic on you!


----------



## carleykitten

Chronicler said:


> I ended up getting a small tank solo. Happy with my decision.
> View attachment 3947112


i know this is old...
but what size is your wrist? is it small?
I love the small tank solo, it looks really large on your wrist!


----------



## ThingsThatILove

Had to wait for 3 months but it was worth it for my Tank LC and it goes well with Pippa, my Beagle


----------



## Marlee

ThingsThatILove said:


> Had to wait for 3 months but it was worth it for my Tank LC and it goes well with Pippa, my Beagle
> 
> View attachment 4364550
> View attachment 4364551



Gorgeous!!


----------



## ThingsThatILove

Marlee said:


> Gorgeous!!


Thank you.


----------



## deluxeduck

im bananas for my Tank Americaine


----------



## vvendyu

deluxeduck said:


> go small


mhmmm. I think Im going to purchase the small next month


----------



## Vernis1150

deluxeduck said:


> go small





carleykitten said:


> what size wrists do you have?
> i prefer the medium, but the small looks so dainty and sweet and if it is the one that you are leaning towards it will be the better option! either choice will be beautiful!



Thank you!! My wrist is 14 cm so approximately 5.5 in. Hope that helps


----------



## dlovechanel

MotherOfBostons said:


> My favorite! Is this the small size?



My fav too. High five [emoji1310] 

Yes, this is small size [emoji6]


----------



## Jewwels

My ballon bleu
I added diamonds aftermarket but I’m pleased w it!


----------



## Vernis1150

I got the small Panthere watch today and I’m in love


----------



## Gal4Dior

My Ballon Blue with my four diamond love bracelet. [emoji173]️


----------



## cartier_love

LVSistinaMM said:


> View attachment 4377818
> 
> 
> My Ballon Blue with my four diamond love bracelet. [emoji173]️



Beautiful! These look great on you!


----------



## Gal4Dior

cartier_love said:


> Beautiful! These look great on you!



Thank you!! [emoji4]


----------



## dkmalinick89

Hi lovely people! Love seeing your watches! For my 30th birthday present to myself, I'm hoping to either a Rolex Dayjust or a Cartier BB. If I end up the BB, I'm deciding between the below TT. I've also included pics of the watches on my person as well, but the lighting in the store made it hard to differentiate between the YG and RG. I primarily wear YG, but it seems Cartier's pink gold is quite subtle? Do any of you wonderful folk have pictures of the rose gold bezel BB in sunlight? Also know this is a Cartier forum, but just wondering what you're feelings are between BB and Rolex Datejust?  TIA!


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

dkmalinick89 said:


> Hi lovely people! Love seeing your watches! For my 30th birthday present to myself, I'm hoping to either a Rolex Dayjust or a Cartier BB. If I end up the BB, I'm deciding between the below TT. I've also included pics of the watches on my person as well, but the lighting in the store made it hard to differentiate between the YG and RG. I primarily wear YG, but it seems Cartier's pink gold is quite subtle? Do any of you wonderful folk have pictures of the rose gold bezel BB in sunlight? Also know this is a Cartier forum, but just wondering what you're feelings are between BB and Rolex Datejust?  TIA!


Both beautiful and I don’t think you can make a bad choice between these two.  I like the top one a little more bc of the rose gold bezel.  Not a fan of Rolex at all......but I know I’m in the minority there....Cartier all the way for me.


----------



## NurseAnn

dkmalinick89 said:


> Hi lovely people! Love seeing your watches! For my 30th birthday present to myself, I'm hoping to either a Rolex Dayjust or a Cartier BB. If I end up the BB, I'm deciding between the below TT. I've also included pics of the watches on my person as well, but the lighting in the store made it hard to differentiate between the YG and RG. I primarily wear YG, but it seems Cartier's pink gold is quite subtle? Do any of you wonderful folk have pictures of the rose gold bezel BB in sunlight? Also know this is a Cartier forum, but just wondering what you're feelings are between BB and Rolex Datejust?  TIA!




No wrong choice here!  I went through the same debate of BB vs datejust and ended up choosing the BB.  They’re both beautiful and forever watches, but the Rolex felt too mature and flashy for this stage of my life.  I know I will end up with it someday, though.  The Cartier is a cleaner more modern look to me.  In these pics both look good on you, but the rose goes well with your skin undertones.


----------



## Tonimichelle

dkmalinick89 said:


> Hi lovely people! Love seeing your watches! For my 30th birthday present to myself, I'm hoping to either a Rolex Dayjust or a Cartier BB. If I end up the BB, I'm deciding between the below TT. I've also included pics of the watches on my person as well, but the lighting in the store made it hard to differentiate between the YG and RG. I primarily wear YG, but it seems Cartier's pink gold is quite subtle? Do any of you wonderful folk have pictures of the rose gold bezel BB in sunlight? Also know this is a Cartier forum, but just wondering what you're feelings are between BB and Rolex Datejust?  TIA!


I went through a similar dilemma about three years ago. I chose a Rolex because it just ‘felt’ better when I looked at the two. Although it was between a SS ballon Bleu and an oyster perpetual for me. Honestly the Rolex although such great quality always felt a little obvious if that makes sense at all and I ended up selling it anyway. The Cartier Ballon Bleu is still the most beautiful watch I have ever seen and if I were looking to spend that on a watch again I would definitely pick that over the Rolex!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Ballon Bleu gets my vote. I have one but unfortunately never wear it anymore because of my Fitbit


----------



## dkmalinick89

Tonimichelle said:


> I went through a similar dilemma about three years ago. I chose a Rolex because it just ‘felt’ better when I looked at the two. Although it was between a SS ballon Bleu and an oyster perpetual for me. Honestly the Rolex although such great quality always felt a little obvious if that makes sense at all and I ended up selling it anyway. The Cartier Ballon Bleu is still the most beautiful watch I have ever seen and if I were looking to spend that on a watch again I would definitely pick that over the Rolex!


Oh my word - what you said about the Rolex is the battle I'm having. I put it on in the store and I just fell in love. They are gorgeous watches and feel so sturdy. But I absolutely understand what you mean about them being a bit obvious and worry about wearing them to work etc. Do you feel like the RG TT for the BB (with RG bezel) works for everyday? Or is the YG/SS TT best for the BB? Thank you thank you!


----------



## Tonimichelle

dkmalinick89 said:


> Oh my word - what you said about the Rolex is the battle I'm having. I put it on in the store and I just fell in love. They are gorgeous watches and feel so sturdy. But I absolutely understand what you mean about them being a bit obvious and worry about wearing them to work etc. Do you feel like the RG TT for the BB (with RG bezel) works for everyday? Or is the YG/SS TT best for the BB? Thank you thank you!


Ah, I’m very much a white metal person I’m afraid so probably not much help with this! I prefer the rose gold in the top two photos, but worn in the bottom two I prefer the yellow as it’s hard to see the rose and I wouldn’t personally pick a gold bezel. Sorry! No help at all! I don’t think either is too much for every day wear though so it just comes down to which makes your heart sing. The BB is a classy and beautiful watch


----------



## NurseAnn

Adding my medium ballon bleu.  I love love love this watch.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Here's an old picture of my BB watch. I miss it and am sad that it's just sitting in a watch winder but the Fitbit is is really helpful to my fitness, sigh.


----------



## deluxeduck

just adhering to the current theme


----------



## NurseAnn

deluxeduck said:


> just adhering to the current theme
> View attachment 4398504


Lol yes!  Great taste!


----------



## hokatie

Took my boy out to the museum today.


----------



## Babelboon

I’m new here and am not sure of the rules. I see these beautiful watches and just recently received a ballon blue midsize diamond bezel with a panthers dial. The photo is not clear because I just took it tonight (it’s dark!) Is it too flashy? I love this watch but a friend commented that it’s too flashy. W fro a little disappointed. Please let me know your thoughts and opinions


----------



## Babelboon

Should be.. I’m a little disappointed...


----------



## CartierLVer

Babelboon said:


> I’m new here and am not sure of the rules. I see these beautiful watches and just recently received a ballon blue midsize diamond bezel with a panthers dial. The photo is not clear because I just took it tonight (it’s dark!) Is it too flashy? I love this watch but a friend commented that it’s too flashy. W fro a little disappointed. Please let me know your thoughts and opinions



I absolutely love this watch! Wear it in good health and who cares what other ppl think! It’s your life and your rules! As long as you are humble and caring to yourself and others, I don’t think anyone should judge you on what you have and wearing! Nice watch!!!


----------



## Babelboon

CartierLVer said:


> I absolutely love this watch! Wear it in good health and who cares what other ppl think! It’s your life and your rules! As long as you are humble and caring to yourself and others, I don’t think anyone should judge you on what you have and wearing! Nice watch!!!


Thank you so much, I haven’t worn it since  the comment from my friend. I’ll be wearing it with confidence now!


----------



## CartierLVer

Babelboon said:


> Thank you so much, I haven’t worn it since  the comment from my friend. I’ll be wearing it with confidence now!



Yay. Wear with your friend who made that comment too! But just don’t ask them about the watch and change the subject if they bring it up. Congrats


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Babelboon said:


> I’m new here and am not sure of the rules. I see these beautiful watches and just recently received a ballon blue midsize diamond bezel with a panthers dial. The photo is not clear because I just took it tonight (it’s dark!) Is it too flashy? I love this watch but a friend commented that it’s too flashy. W fro a little disappointed. Please let me know your thoughts and opinions



Wow! Your watch is absolutely glorious!!! Please wear it with much happiness! I would disregard your friend’s comment unless you are going to a more humble place.


----------



## Babelboon

Chinese Warrior said:


> Wow! Your watch is absolutely glorious!!! Please wear it with much happiness! I would disregard your friend’s comment unless you are going to a more humble place.


Thank you. I love this watch in part because I have 2 Siamese cats. It reminds me of them when I am not at home. Truth be told,  I want to wear it all the time!


----------



## carleykitten

Babelboon said:


> Thank you. I love this watch in part because I have 2 Siamese cats. It reminds me of them when I am not at home. Truth be told,  I want to wear it all the time!


oh my goodness! 
It's beautiful! I love that it is a bit blingy...makes it a more special! Cartier are a time piece and jewelry in one rather than just a wrist watch... i don't think people really understand that.


----------



## Babelboon

carleykitten said:


> oh my goodness!
> It's beautiful! I love that it is a bit blingy...makes it a more special! Cartier are a time piece and jewelry in one rather than just a wrist watch... i don't think people really understand that.


 Thank you! It is a bit blingy but classy too. I don’t need to wear a bracelet with it... I think that would take away the appeal from the watch itself. ✨✨


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

Babelboon said:


> I’m new here and am not sure of the rules. I see these beautiful watches and just recently received a ballon blue midsize diamond bezel with a panthers dial. The photo is not clear because I just took it tonight (it’s dark!) Is it too flashy? I love this watch but a friend commented that it’s too flashy. W fro a little disappointed. Please let me know your thoughts and opinions


It’s so unique and beautiful.  Wear it proudly if you love it.


----------



## Babelboon

Thank you! A few people on this thread have given me a lot of inspiration. I will wear it on special occasions because it’s special to me.


----------



## raspberrypink

Babelboon said:


> I’m new here and am not sure of the rules. I see these beautiful watches and just recently received a ballon blue midsize diamond bezel with a panthers dial. The photo is not clear because I just took it tonight (it’s dark!) Is it too flashy? I love this watch but a friend commented that it’s too flashy. W fro a little disappointed. Please let me know your thoughts and opinions


I absolutely love this watch! Its classy and can be worn with any outfit even casual imho. If you dress casual this watch will elevate your look! I used to keep my "nice" watches in drawer and wear only on special occasions because I don't want to scratch them. Same for my bags. But life happens and now I change my mind and wear whatever I have whenever I want even with my casual clothes. 
YoLO. 
Enjoy your beautiful watch and just keep wearing it!


----------



## skyqueen

Babelboon said:


> I’m new here and am not sure of the rules. I see these beautiful watches and just recently received a ballon blue midsize diamond bezel with a panthers dial. The photo is not clear because I just took it tonight (it’s dark!) Is it too flashy? I love this watch but a friend commented that it’s too flashy. W fro a little disappointed. Please let me know your thoughts and opinions


Just NO...absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## newmember

Hello! I am sorry I have to post my question here. By the way, all the pictures posted here are all beautiful.
 I am new to the Cartier forum and I am planning to buy either a Tank Francaise stainless steel or Tank Solo stainless steel, but my wedding ring and engagement rings are both yellow gold. I am worried that it will bother me thinking they won’t match. What are your thoughts? Any pictures will also help.  Thank you all in advance.


----------



## Jewwels

newmember said:


> Hello! I am sorry I have to post my question here. By the way, all the pictures posted here are all beautiful.
> I am new to the Cartier forum and I am planning to buy either a Tank Francaise stainless steel or Tank Solo stainless steel, but my wedding ring and engagement rings are both yellow gold. I am worried that it will bother me thinking they won’t match. What are your thoughts? Any pictures will also help.  Thank you all in advance.



Hi
Have you considered a two tone watch?
Mine goes w everything!


----------



## deluxeduck

newmember said:


> Hello! I am sorry I have to post my question here. By the way, all the pictures posted here are all beautiful.
> I am new to the Cartier forum and I am planning to buy either a Tank Francaise stainless steel or Tank Solo stainless steel, but my wedding ring and engagement rings are both yellow gold. I am worried that it will bother me thinking they won’t match. What are your thoughts? Any pictures will also help.  Thank you all in advance.



two-tone is the way to go


----------



## newmember

Jewwels said:


> Hi
> Have you considered a two tone watch?
> Mine goes w everything!



Hi Jewwels! Thank you for your response and posting a picture. I am considering that idea in case I won’t be able to get over mixing metal colors. By the way, what size watch are you wearing?


----------



## newmember

deluxeduck said:


> two-tone is the way to go
> View attachment 4419039



Hi deluxeduck! Thank you for your response and posting a picture. I am considering that idea in case I won’t be able to get over mixing metal colors. Which model are you wearing?


----------



## deluxeduck

newmember said:


> Hi deluxeduck! Thank you for your response and posting a picture. I am considering that idea in case I won’t be able to get over mixing metal colors. Which model are you wearing?



its the Tank Françise Chronograph

i used to be a stringent stickler that all metals should match. not just with watches & jewellery, but also the hardware on bags, belts & shoes. it was so limiting! but when i acquired my first two-tone piece it changed - for the better.


----------



## Babelboon

raspberrypink said:


> I absolutely love this watch! Its classy and can be worn with any outfit even casual imho. If you dress casual this watch will elevate your look! I used to keep my "nice" watches in drawer and wear only on special occasions because I don't want to scratch them. Same for my bags. But life happens and now I change my mind and wear whatever I have whenever I want even with my casual clothes.
> YoLO.
> Enjoy your beautiful watch and just keep wearing it!


Thank you!


----------



## Babelboon

skyqueen said:


> Just NO...absolutely gorgeous!


I’ve had quite a few compliments since wearing it. I’m glad I decided on this watch.


----------



## Jieunc

dkmalinick89 said:


> Oh my word - what you said about the Rolex is the battle I'm having. I put it on in the store and I just fell in love. They are gorgeous watches and feel so sturdy. But I absolutely understand what you mean about them being a bit obvious and worry about wearing them to work etc. Do you feel like the RG TT for the BB (with RG bezel) works for everyday? Or is the YG/SS TT best for the BB? Thank you thank you!


I disagree a bit.  I think the Rolex datejust is a pretty understated watch.  The BB, on the other hand, is a big, bloated watch.  Especially if you're considering getting anything larger than the 28, then I think the BB will be a lot more noticeable than the Rolex.  But, that's just my opinion.  I LOVED the BB on the website.  Then I went to try it on and it was too much for me.  So I got a different bloated watch--the Tank Anglaise.  So, it's all a matter of choice, but if you're worried that a Rolex is too noticeable, I think the BB is more so.  Also, only "watch" people really know what certain watches look like. And, I'm not sure which Rolex bezel you were looking at, but I think it's the fluted bezel that makes the Rolex distinguishable. If you get the smooth bezel, it's a lot more subtle and casual.


----------



## newmember

deluxeduck said:


> its the Tank Françise Chronograph
> 
> i used to be a stringent stickler that all metals should match. not just with watches & jewellery, but also the hardware on bags, belts & shoes. it was so limiting! but when i acquired my first two-tone piece it changed - for the better.


Thank you, deluxeduck. Your watch is beautiful, by the way.  ❤️


----------



## Addicted to bags

Babelboon said:


> I’m new here and am not sure of the rules. I see these beautiful watches and just recently received a ballon blue midsize diamond bezel with a panthers dial. The photo is not clear because I just took it tonight (it’s dark!) Is it too flashy? I love this watch but a friend commented that it’s too flashy. W fro a little disappointed. Please let me know your thoughts and opinions


It's awesome! If you love it, enjoy it!!!!!


----------



## anniekins127

Hi everyone! I just purchased my first Cartier watch – a Tank Solo in the small size, in gold – from The RealReal. I've loved this watch for years and finally saw a pretty good one at about half off retail and pulled the trigger. Couldn't sleep last night with my excitement!

I just received it and am admiring it. However, it looks like a different band was added to it? To my eye, it appears to be the grained leather with the tang buckle. The ones I've tried recently in-store have the deployment clasp. I actually probably prefer the tang for usability – and it appears that the prior owner had very small wrists, as it's small even on me (I'm a 16 in the Love for reference).

What do you all think? Is this any cause for concern, or just a simple after-market strap swap? I am making my way into the luxury watch market and am a bit new.  

And a related question – has anyone gotten their watch polished at Cartier? It has some light scratches but nothing too glaring, and nothing I probably wouldn't have done myself to a brand new watch with regular use, but just curious on the process/cost.

Thank you all, and thanks for allowing me to join in on the fun!! I've waited forever to be a part of the club.


----------



## deluxeduck

anniekins127 said:


> Hi everyone! I just purchased my first Cartier watch – a Tank Solo in the small size, in gold – from The RealReal. I've loved this watch for years and finally saw a pretty good one at about half off retail and pulled the trigger. Couldn't sleep last night with my excitement!
> 
> I just received it and am admiring it. However, it looks like a different band was added to it? To my eye, it appears to be the grained leather with the tang buckle. The ones I've tried recently in-store have the deployment clasp. I actually probably prefer the tang for usability – and it appears that the prior owner had very small wrists, as it's small even on me (I'm a 16 in the Love for reference).
> 
> What do you all think? Is this any cause for concern, or just a simple after-market strap swap? I am making my way into the luxury watch market and am a bit new.
> 
> And a related question – has anyone gotten their watch polished at Cartier? It has some light scratches but nothing too glaring, and nothing I probably wouldn't have done myself to a brand new watch with regular use, but just curious on the process/cost.
> 
> Thank you all, and thanks for allowing me to join in on the fun!! I've waited forever to be a part of the club.


 
its always advisable to send newly acquired second hand watches for a full service to Cartier. they will bring it back to near new condition and its a good way to start afresh with its new owner. i also think the strap needs replacing but keep the gold tang buckle. congrats on your new acquisition


----------



## anniekins127

deluxeduck said:


> its always advisable to send newly acquired second hand watches for a full service to Cartier. they will bring it back to near new condition and its a good way to start afresh with its new owner. i also think the strap needs replacing but keep the gold tang buckle. congrats on your new acquisition [emoji41]



Thank you so much! For my own knowledge, what makes you say that about the strap? I’ve also read that Cartier might not service the watch since it’s secondhand – is this true? 

Thank you for your help!


----------



## deluxeduck

anniekins127 said:


> Thank you so much! For my own knowledge, what makes you say that about the strap? I’ve also read that Cartier might not service the watch since it’s secondhand – is this true?
> 
> Thank you for your help!



the only things they won't touch are ones they suspect or believe to be counterfeit. even if the watch has passed hands many times they will still service it like any other watch they've sold. i just think a fresh new strap is much nicer as the one it's got on now has had a good life already. and like belts its best that the buckle is at the middle hole for comfort and security. but that's just me.


----------



## Vernis1150

Just added a tennis bracelet next to my Cartier panthers and I’m in love!!!


----------



## wenlet

My new watch!!


----------



## Jewwels

newmember said:


> Hi Jewwels! Thank you for your response and posting a picture. I am considering that idea in case I won’t be able to get over mixing metal colors. By the way, what size watch are you wearing?


Hi
This is size small
Sorry for delayed response


----------



## jpezmom

Vernis1150 said:


> Just added a tennis bracelet next to my Cartier panthers and I’m in love!!!


Perfect pairing!  The Panthere is so beautiful. Do you mind sharing the specs for your tennis bracelet?  Love this combination!


----------



## Chaton

Here's my Miss Pasha small watch that I got a few years back, which is now discontinued.  Even though I wear this watch very sparingly, I purchased it because I love the crown with the blue sapphire and the way it attaches. 

Since I recently got the thin/small Love bracelet, I'll probably wear it even less as I don't like to wear them both on my left arm.  Luckily, the watch fits on my right arm so when I do want to wear it, I will probably wear it on that arm or take my Love off and wear it on my left arm, where I'm used to jewelry being worn on.


----------



## deluxeduck

Ronde Solo XL w the new red interchangeable strap


----------



## UpUpnAway

I love my 28mm ballon bleu! I also considered a two-tone rolex date just in the 28mm but went with Cartier. ❤️


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Haven’t purchased yet but heavily debating this as my next piece ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## dioremi

Hi, I'm wondering if the small tank francaise comes in steel and pink gold with the roman numerals face (instead of diamonds)?


----------



## OCMomof3

Vernis1150 said:


> Here is the Panthere medium and small. I’m leaning towards the small!


My husband just bought me the small Panthere with diamonds for our anniversary.  I tried the medium on, and feel there is a very big size difference.  I went with the small and I think I made the right decision.  My husband commented afterward that the medium had the look of a Michele watch at a glance....not a bad thing, I have one of those, but not the look we're going for here.


----------



## OCMomof3

xxjoolisa said:


> My small panthere with diamonds [emoji173]️ in love


Twins!  My husband just gifted this watch to me for our anniversary.  It's perfection!


----------



## sunshineshopper

Love my new Cartier Tortue


----------



## Cool Breeze

sunshineshopper said:


> Love my new Cartier Tortue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4474078


That is one of the prettiest watches I’ve ever seen.


----------



## sunshineshopper

Cool Breeze said:


> That is one of the prettiest watches I’ve ever seen.


Thank you so much!  I love wearing it


----------



## goldengirl123

New to me Santos.


----------



## antschulina

Ballon bleu on the right wrist. And the love bracelet in S on the left wrist.


----------



## Tatownz

My Cartier Panthere two tone in the small size with my loves.

Originally went in wanting the medium gold but decided on the two tone small instead so I can mix metals and doenst look too dress up all the time. Couldn't be happier with my decision.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Tatownz said:


> My Cartier Panthere two tone in the small size with my loves.
> 
> Originally went in wanting the medium gold but decided on the two tone small instead so I can mix metals and doenst look too dress up all the time. Couldn't be happier with my decision.



Gorgeous!     The Panthere is my favorite Cartier watch.  The small looks great on you.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

OCMomof3 said:


> My husband just bought me the small Panthere with diamonds for our anniversary.  I tried the medium on, and feel there is a very big size difference.  I went with the small and I think I made the right decision.  My husband commented afterward that the medium had the look of a Michele watch at a glance....not a bad thing, I have one of those, but not the look we're going for here.



I purchased the small, too.  I usually like larger watches, but this style looks better to me in the small size.  I think the medium is not as sleek looking.  The bracelet links have a beautiful, liquidy texture, and I think it looks nicer in the small.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

sunshineshopper said:


> Love my new Cartier Tortue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4474078



Very elegant.


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

Tank Must de Cartier with custom emerald green alligator cartier strap
with my lovely Gucci marmont 
I have a green addiction right now


----------



## kiah15

Hello,
Lovely watches you have everyone! 
I have a question regarding when buying a Cartier watch, is it unusual to not get a red pouch for keeping your watch safe when ex travelling? Because I didn’t get one with my tank solo, and saw some reviews that someone got one with their purchase?
If this was a mistake from the Cartier boutique, is it still possible for me to come back and request this pouch?
Hopefully you get what I meant haha 
TIA!


----------



## Tatownz

kiah15 said:


> Hello,
> Lovely watches you have everyone!
> I have a question regarding when buying a Cartier watch, is it unusual to not get a red pouch for keeping your watch safe when ex travelling? Because I didn’t get one with my tank solo, and saw some reviews that someone got one with their purchase?
> If this was a mistake from the Cartier boutique, is it still possible for me to come back and request this pouch?
> Hopefully you get what I meant haha
> TIA!




Hi there, you can go back to the boutique to ask for one. Sometimes they do tend to forget to give them out. I had to ask for mine. Hope that helps


----------



## kiah15

Tatownz said:


> Hi there, you can go back to the boutique to ask for one. Sometimes they do tend to forget to give them out. I had to ask for mine. Hope that helps



Thank you for answering! 
I was wondering if I had you buy one before but thankfully not hehe


----------



## south-of-france

Tank française


----------



## deluxeduck

#wotd gold Pasha de Cartier w XL Love Cuff


----------



## juliaaf

Here’s the small Tank Française that I got for my birthday.


----------



## Tatownz

juliaaf said:


> Here’s the small Tank Française that I got for my birthday.


Very nice!! A classic piece to enjoy for years to come. Enjoy!!


----------



## uhpharm01

south-of-france said:


> Tank française


you got the good one with the date on it.  I just noticed that Cartier just added this watch in Rose Gold and Yellow Gold with and without diamonds. WOW.


----------



## Ahiko

Just bought my first Cartier on my honeymoon from the historical Cartier in Paris, the Panthére Mini!


----------



## couturequeen

In a training today, but was distracted by my watch! Love all the details after so many years.


----------



## Tippie

Cartier Tank Watch


----------



## Jill N

My new watch. ❤️❤️❤️ Also got the black band to switch when
I feel like it.


----------



## Jill N

Jill N said:


> My new watch. ❤️❤️❤️ Also got the black band to switch when
> I feel like it.


Just to add this is a 36mm. Do you think a white gold ecrou would look ok or too much?


----------



## VCA21

My watch, it is 4 years old. Usually  wear it by itself.


----------



## Wildflower

I drove 7 hours round trip today to pick out my watch. I came home with the only one that I was not considering!  As soon as I tried it on, I knew it was the one.  Ballon Bleu 36mm.


----------



## Hq8

couturequeen said:


> In a training today, but was distracted by my watch! Love all the details after so many years.


HI what is the size


----------



## couturequeen

Hq8 said:


> HI what is the size


Medium 36


----------



## deluxeduck

lazy Sunday w Ballon Bleu & PJs


----------



## Gal4Dior

Curious, what are your thoughts! Please be honest! Friend thinks it is too big for my wrist. I am trying to figure out which watch I would like next...lol


----------



## lhaiat

LVSistinaMM said:


> Curious, what are your thoughts! Please be honest! Friend thinks it is too big for my wrist. I am trying to figure out which watch I would like next...lol


I love it!! i don't think its too big at all


----------



## Tonimichelle

LVSistinaMM said:


> Curious, what are your thoughts! Please be honest! Friend thinks it is too big for my wrist. I am trying to figure out which watch I would like next...lol


I think the size looks perfect!


----------



## deluxeduck

it looks fantastic. keep  =)



LVSistinaMM said:


> Curious, what are your thoughts! Please be honest! Friend thinks it is too big for my wrist. I am trying to figure out which watch I would like next...lol


----------



## cartier_love

LVSistinaMM said:


> Curious, what are your thoughts! Please be honest! Friend thinks it is too big for my wrist. I am trying to figure out which watch I would like next...lol



I personally think it's too big, it overpowers the rest of your stack.


----------



## Mharborbags

Cartier Ladies Santos Octagon!❤️


----------



## cartiernikki

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Haven’t purchased yet but heavily debating this as my next piece ❤️❤️❤️
> 
> View attachment 4462708


Do it! That is gorgeous. I would be starring if i saw u wearing it. Looks so good on you. Perfect size and i like how you wear in snug


----------



## Hq8

CartierLVer said:


> Although the dials and numeral numbers are different on some models, I’m pretty sure that the ones with the Roman numerals especially on the numeral 7 have the small words Cartier. Idk if you are just trying to purchase one or prove your friend that she has a fake (plz don’t call her out on it and tell others about behind her back, unless she was told it was real and bought it!) but just keep it to yourself. Here are some pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4032013
> View attachment 4032014


Is it pink dial or mother of pearl? Thank u


----------



## Hq8

amberfish said:


> View attachment 3924634
> View attachment 3924633
> View attachment 3924632
> 
> I purchased this MOP BB online. The color of dial is changing under different lighting. It looks very orangy indoors. Was debating whether I should change it to a classic white dial with black leather strap . Don't have a boutique nearby to try it on. Any suggestions?


Hi how much is it? It look amazing


----------



## Hq8

lasartorialista said:


> Thanks!  And happy birthday!  Here area few shots of the 33mm RG/SS BB vs my tank.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3540212
> View attachment 3540213
> View attachment 3540214


HI how much is it? Thank u


----------



## Hq8

birkin10600 said:


> Cartier 2 tone BB 36mm MOP dial. Thanks for letting me share. [emoji173]


HI how much is it what is the size?


----------



## Hq8

birkin10600 said:


> With H bracelet


HI how much is? it thank u


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

Hq8 said:


> HI how much is? it thank u


I’m not the one you quoted but the prices of Cartier watches can be found on their website.


----------



## Hq8

ODEDIHAIMS said:


> I’m not the one you quoted but the prices of Cartier watches can be found on their website.


This is mother of pearl not available now


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

Watch fun  here is my humble collection at home in my PJs haha


----------



## fluffypants

I tried on the Ronde and Tank. Went with the small tank solo in ss.


----------



## OCMomof3

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> I purchased the small, too.  I usually like larger watches, but this style looks better to me in the small size.  I think the medium is not as sleek looking.  The bracelet links have a beautiful, liquidy texture, and I think it looks nicer in the small.


Agreed.  Took a look at the medium Panthere and felt the watch just lost something as it went up in size.  Small is perfect.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

LVSistinaMM said:


> Curious, what are your thoughts! Please be honest! Friend thinks it is too big for my wrist. I am trying to figure out which watch I would like next...lol





cartier_love said:


> I personally think it's too big, it overpowers the rest of your stack.



I think it looks too big.


----------



## ems1198

Hi all!
Just came back from Paris with this beauty


----------



## deluxeduck

ems1198 said:


> Hi all!
> Just came back from Paris with this beauty



Cartier is THE best Paris souvenir


----------



## mousdioufe

Ballon bleu


----------



## deluxeduck

_Tank Américaine_


----------



## cartiernikki

JessicaRabbit1 said:


> Watch fun  here is my humble collection at home in my PJs haha


I like the gold face. I dont see that very often. Gave one as a gift and wish i still had it. Nice collection.


----------



## cartiernikki

fluffypants said:


> I tried on the Ronde and Tank. Went with the small tank solo in ss.
> View attachment 4557731
> 
> 
> View attachment 4557732


Nice choice!!!


----------



## cartiernikki

LVSistinaMM said:


> Curious, what are your thoughts! Please be honest! Friend thinks it is too big for my wrist. I am trying to figure out which watch I would like next...lol[/QUOT not to big and i am usually not a fan of real big watches. Is it the mid-size?


----------



## cartiernikki

UpUpnAway said:


> I love my 28mm ballon bleu! I also considered a two-tone rolex date just in the 28mm but went with Cartier. ❤️


Much better choice


----------



## cartiernikki

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Haven’t purchased yet but heavily debating this as my next piece ❤️❤️❤️
> Wow!!!! Yes! You have a gorgeous wrist and that is one of the most gorgeous watches you could put on it. Did you get it yet? I would have trouble not staring at that. That size is perfect on you. Nice and snug like that is the perfect way to wear it all by itself in my opinion. Love it soo much . thanks for sharing!
> View attachment 4462708


----------



## cartiernikki

goldengirl123 said:


> New to me Santos.


Perfect size and fit. Thanks for sharin. Lookin good!


----------



## cartiernikki

anniekins127 said:


> Hi everyone! I just purchased my first Cartier watch – a Tank Solo in the small size, in gold – from The RealReal. I've loved this watch for years and finally saw a pretty good one at about half off retail and pulled the trigger. Couldn't sleep last night with my excitement!
> 
> I just received it and am admiring it. However, it looks like a different band was added to it? To my eye, it appears to be the grained leather with the tang buckle. The ones I've tried recently in-store have the deployment clasp. I actually probably prefer the tang for usability – and it appears that the prior owner had very small wrists, as it's small even on me (I'm a 16 in the Love for reference).
> 
> What do you all think? Is this any cause for concern, or just a simple after-market strap swap? I am making my way into the luxury watch market and am a bit new.
> 
> And a related question – has anyone gotten their watch polished at Cartier? It has some light scratches but nothing too glaring, and nothing I probably wouldn't have done myself to a brand new watch with regular use, but just curious on the process/cost.
> 
> Thank you all, and thanks for allowing me to join in on the fun!! I've waited forever to be a part of the club.


Looks fantastic. I would probably get a little longer strap with the grain you like eventually. But looks great with your black shirt too.


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

cartiernikki said:


> I like the gold face. I dont see that very often. Gave one as a gift and wish i still had it. Nice collection.



Thank you very much. I enjoy wearing them, and I think they all match the different outfits I wear so I am happy.


----------



## missie1

mousdioufe said:


> Ballon bleu


Absolutely lovely


----------



## awheaton

Taracanada said:


> just fut on my fall leather Cartier strap on my 18k Tank solo. I like to wear the Black Alligator strap in the spring and summer , and the brown lizard strap in the fall and winter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4203372
> View attachment 4203373
> View attachment 4203376
> View attachment 4203377
> View attachment 4203372
> View attachment 4203373
> View attachment 4203376
> View attachment 4203377
> View attachment 4203372
> View attachment 4203372
> View attachment 4203373
> View attachment 4203376
> View attachment 4203377
> View attachment 4203372



Beautiful! Is your watch yellow or rose gold? Also, how long have you had your straps and how have they held up?


----------



## awheaton

Need help deciding which Tank Solo to get! 

I tried on the 3 sizes and think I like the midsize (Large) the most. I just wish it came in an automatic - I struggle with the idea of paying that much money for a quartz watch. Do you think the XL automatic looks way too big on me? I included some full body shots of the XL on me too. I just don’t know what to do! 

Also, I love the rose gold with the brown strap but tent to wear a lot of black, would it be a mistake getting that one?


----------



## americanroyal89

awheaton said:


> Need help deciding which Tank Solo to get!
> 
> I tried on the 3 sizes and think I like the midsize (Large) the most. I just wish it came in an automatic - I struggle with the idea of paying that much money for a quartz watch. Do you think the XL automatic looks way too big on me? I included some full body shots of the XL on me too. I just don’t know what to do!
> 
> Also, I love the rose gold with the brown strap but tent to wear a lot of black, would it be a mistake getting that one?
> 
> View attachment 4622180
> View attachment 4622181
> View attachment 4622182
> View attachment 4622183
> View attachment 4622184


I agree, I think the Large size looks perfect on you. I know what you mean about paying that much for quartz, but it’s gold and looks stunning on you. So I personally think it’s worth it.


----------



## awheaton

americanroyal89 said:


> I agree, I think the Large size looks perfect on you. I know what you mean about paying that much for quartz, but it’s gold and looks stunning on you. So I personally think it’s worth it.



I think you’re right. I should just buy the watch I’m going to want to wear the most!


----------



## cartiernikki

awheaton said:


> I think you’re right. I should just buy the watch I’m going to want to wear the most!


I agree. The large is stunning on you. Thats the one in my opinion. As far as straps, you can always switch that up but black is gorgeous and makes that watch stand out. Brown looks really good too. Almost any color will look good though. Please share some pics. When you get it. Maybe some full body pics with the new beauty too to show off how good it looks with your outfit. Good luck and enjoy. Hope you enjoy it for many years to come.


----------



## bella10

Just got this yesterday, 36 mm YG Ballon Blue


----------



## Clifmar

So it needs a link added but this is a vintage limited release Panthere that was my grandmother’s. I’m very grateful to have been given it and to have a part of her.


----------



## Sferics

Me, trying my best to find out at home if I really like the size 

Is there anybody who can show me a small (the ca. 3x2cm one) silver tank on the wrist? Perhaps with (black) leather strap?


----------



## Violet Bleu




----------



## Sferics

Sferics said:


> Me, trying my best to find out at home if I really like the size
> 
> Is there anybody who can show me a small (the ca. 3x2cm one) silver tank on the wrist? Perhaps with (black) leather strap?
> 
> View attachment 4660341
> 
> 
> View attachment 4660368




I found one for me


----------



## nerotony

Forgive my lack of knowledge but does one use a watch winder for a Cartier santos? I’m getting one for my husband but he won’t be wearing it for work probably only a weekend wear. so should it be in a winder? 
Ref: WSSA0009


----------



## cartiernikki

Violet Bleu said:


> View attachment 4663552


What a beautiful picture! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## OCMomof3

Clifmar said:


> So it needs a link added but this is a vintage limited release Panthere that was my grandmother’s. I’m very grateful to have been given it and to have a part of her.


That's INCREDIBLE, especially because of the family meaning.  Enjoy this beauty!


----------



## JulieSG

Hi all! Just got myself the small Tank Americaine today - originally wanted the medium size but it was too big for my wrist. Look forward to using it as an understated everyday watch for work and relegating my WG Rolex to weekend wear. 

Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Ettyjo

cartiernikki said:


> What a beautiful picture! Thank you for sharing.


Beautiful


----------



## Sferics

nerotony said:


> Forgive my lack of knowledge but does one use a watch winder for a Cartier santos? I’m getting one for my husband but he won’t be wearing it for work probably only a weekend wear. so should it be in a winder?
> Ref: WSSA0009


Power reserve (I don't know if this is the right word in english sorry) varies depending on the movement and is usually around 35 to 60 hours, in combination with several barrels even up to 30 days.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Sferics said:


> Me, trying my best to find out at home if I really like the size
> 
> Is there anybody who can show me a small (the ca. 3x2cm one) silver tank on the wrist? Perhaps with (black) leather strap?
> 
> View attachment 4660341
> 
> 
> View attachment 4660368



I love your DIY Tank!!


----------



## Yk2366

Tatownz said:


> My Cartier Panthere two tone in the small size with my loves.
> 
> Originally went in wanting the medium gold but decided on the two tone small instead so I can mix metals and doenst look too dress up all the time. Couldn't be happier with my decision.


this is so pretty! this is exact watch i'm looking at.  can i confirm that hte price of the mini love bracelet with the small diamonds all around is the SAME PRICE (20k?!) as the watch itself? I wanted the exact bracelet but was shocked at the price


----------



## Tartin Tale

Which cartier watch for women do you suggest between the tank anglaise, the BB and the cle de cartier?


----------



## Croissant

Small Cartier 18k gold and diamond Panthere and large Cartier Tank with 18k gold bezel and alligator strap

(FYI Panthere currently getting serviced and crown is being replaced.)


----------



## shophiaholic

My panthere and bracelet stack


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Sferics said:


> I found one for me
> 
> 
> View attachment 4663955



This is perfect!  Especially with your kitty.


----------



## nerotony

any santos owners use their watch in the pool? bad idea?


----------



## Sferics

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> This is perfect!  Especially with your kitty.


Thank you


----------



## goldengirl123

nerotony said:


> any santos owners use their watch in the pool? bad idea?


I have a Santos and remove it every night.  I don’t believe it’s intended to be waterproof.  I don’t shower or swim with that particular watch.


----------



## Croissant

After 4 long weeks I finally received my beauty back from Cartier. They did a complete service on it, including polishing and replacing the diamond crown. It was super pricey but well worth it. The watch both looks and functions as completely brand new.


----------



## ForTheLoveOfJewelry

Croissant said:


> Small Cartier 18k gold and diamond Panthere and large Cartier Tank with 18k gold bezel and alligator strap
> 
> (FYI Panthere currently getting serviced and crown is being replaced.)


These are stunning


----------



## Kissmark

Does anyone have this specific one? Would love to see a worst shot! Thank you.


----------



## Tempo

Corona-locked into my house, I started to turn the whole household upside down. Stumbled across this Cartier Tank Américaine. It is the very first luxury watch a man gifted to me, almost 30 years ago. I did’nt wear it for years, but now, seeing it on my wrist, I got somehow sentimental (....some very nice memories coming up again - lol).


----------



## CanPan

New to me but I haven't removed the tag yet. I wanted one with a SS band but this one was in my budget. Still in love with it but debating on returning and saving for SS band. Th used ones were around $1400 more. This will be my 40th birthday present to myself. Does anyone know if I can change bands? Cost?


----------



## MooMooVT

CanPan said:


> New to me but I haven't removed the tag yet. I wanted one with a SS band but this one was in my budget. Still in love with it but debating on returning and saving for SS band. Th used ones were around $1400 more. This will be my 40th birthday present to myself. Does anyone know if I can change bands? Cost?


This is stunning! I have a SS band Omega but I really want a black band Cartier as well. The contrast to the face really makes it pop - plus I love the idea of being able to change the bands. Good luck whatever you decide and enjoy your birthday!


----------



## CanPan

MooMooVT said:


> This is stunning! I have a SS band Omega but I really want a black band Cartier as well. The contrast to the face really makes it pop - plus I love the idea of being able to change the bands. Good luck whatever you decide and enjoy your birthday!


Thank you so much! You're making my decision to love it as is even stronger.


----------



## Tonimichelle

CanPan said:


> New to me but I haven't removed the tag yet. I wanted one with a SS band but this one was in my budget. Still in love with it but debating on returning and saving for SS band. Th used ones were around $1400 more. This will be my 40th birthday present to myself. Does anyone know if I can change bands? Cost?


I think it’s absolutely beautiful! Enjoy your birthday


----------



## Kissmark

CanPan said:


> New to me but I haven't removed the tag yet. I wanted one with a SS band but this one was in my budget. Still in love with it but debating on returning and saving for SS band. Th used ones were around $1400 more. This will be my 40th birthday present to myself. Does anyone know if I can change bands? Cost?



Oh wow it gorgeous! I love the leather band on, especially with the BB and tank. You can definitely change to SS later but I'm not sure the exact cost.

What size is it by the way, is it a 33mm?


----------



## CanPan

Tonimichelle said:


> I think it’s absolutely beautiful! Enjoy your birthday


Thank you for the compliment and the birthday wish. I am so close to just ripping the tag off so I know it's mine. 


Kissmark said:


> Oh wow it gorgeous! I love the leather band on, especially with the BB and tank. You can definitely change to SS later but I'm not sure the exact cost.
> 
> What size is it by the way, is it a 33mm?



Thank you! Yes, it's a 33mm. I called Cartier and they sent me a quote for a new SS band for $1210. Once the stores open back up I'll try Tourneau, which is an authorized seller in my area and see if they can give me a better deal. But I'm loving it even more with the leather thanks to all of you!


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

CanPan said:


> New to me but I haven't removed the tag yet. I wanted one with a SS band but this one was in my budget. Still in love with it but debating on returning and saving for SS band. Th used ones were around $1400 more. This will be my 40th birthday present to myself. Does anyone know if I can change bands? Cost?


I love it!


----------



## Kissmark

CanPan said:


> Thank you for the compliment and the birthday wish. I am so close to just ripping the tag off so I know it's mine.
> 
> 
> Thank you! Yes, it's a 33mm. I called Cartier and they sent me a quote for a new SS band for $1210. Once the stores open back up I'll try Tourneau, which is an authorized seller in my area and see if they can give me a better deal. But I'm loving it even more with the leather thanks to all of you!



1210 for just a band is quite steep! But still cheaper than 1400 you mentioned? I hope you can get a better deal somewhere else 

Happy birthday and enjoy your new watch! The size is perfect on you.


----------



## euro-luxe

Croissant said:


> After 4 long weeks I finally received my beauty back from Cartier. They did a complete service on it, including polishing and replacing the diamond crown. It was super pricey but well worth it. The watch both looks and functions as completely brand new.


Absolutely stunning after the polish. It is showroom new. Enjoy, it is lovely.


----------



## carleykitten

Tippie said:


> Cartier Tank Watch


What size is this??? So lovely!


----------



## SarahSAG

Mharborbags said:


> View attachment 4532521
> View attachment 4532521
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cartier Ladies Santos Octagon!❤️


 
I love your Santos. What size is it? 24?


----------



## am1ly

Kissmark said:


> Does anyone have this specific one? Would love to see a worst shot! Thank you.


I just tried it on yesterday. Can’t decide yet btw Panthere and this one.


----------



## Kissmark

am1ly said:


> I just tried it on yesterday. Can’t decide yet btw Panthere and this one.


Thank you very  much for the photo! I am deciding between these two as well. I feel Panthere looks better with the bracelet, but Tank looks better with the leather band so it gives more options....Let me know which one you decide


----------



## kiviuqs

I'm new to the forum, but I just got my first watch yesterday and I am in love. Its the Cartier Tank Solo in Stainless steel with leather band.


----------



## QashiQa

What size is your ballon?


mousdioufe said:


> Ballon bleu


----------



## MooMooVT

kiviuqs said:


> I'm new to the forum, but I just got my first watch yesterday and I am in love. Its the Cartier Tank Solo in Stainless steel with leather band.


Gorgeous! This is on my wish list as well. It looks really sharp on you.


----------



## weubbe

I have a tiny wrist, so I purchased the Mini Panthere. Every time I look down I smile.


----------



## ive_flipped

kiviuqs said:


> I'm new to the forum, but I just got my first watch yesterday and I am in love. Its the Cartier Tank Solo in Stainless steel with leather band.


what size is this one?


----------



## yasmany

In love with my Cartier Tank Solo XL in pink gold.


----------



## ive_flipped

^^it's gorgeous. Love the size of it!


----------



## cartiernikki

am1ly said:


> I just tried it on yesterday. Can’t decide yet btw Panthere and this one.


That is a tough one. I love the panthere but that looks so good on you. I would also normally like the mid size best but your wrist is small enough to go with the small size. I think you will be happy with either one. I would normally vote for the panthere but that looks so good i am voting for the francaise. Do u have a pic of the panthere on your wrist to compare? If u do pic the panther i would try the midsize on because the small panthere is so small and thin. Please let us see what u decide on


----------



## zimmermode

I love a clean, minimalist aesthetic for everything from clothes to accessories to jewelry and this beautiful present is incredibly elegant and gorgeous. I favoured gold jewelry in the past, but the all-gold Panthère just seemed too bright for my tastes. I absolutely adore this mixed metals version, however, despite never having liked silver toned jewelry or accessories in the past. It just seems so well balanced. Was so excited to see a Panthère with three rows of gold, as it seems that Cartier is just producing mixed metal Panthères with two rows of gold at the moment.


----------



## spiderlily89

Photo is a bit old but watch hasn't changed  Still my favorite and gives me so much joy. Goes with everything, casual and dressy. I've also gotten a Cartier love bracelet since then but I don't wear them stacked since I don't want the bracelet to get scratched. 

My Ballon Bleu


----------



## nerotony

Hi all, 
I was wondering if anyone has ordered extra straps for their newer Santos de Cartier and if the straps come in a nice pouch or just in a plastic bag? I have two on order I’m waiting for (going on 4 months but it’s quarantine, so I understand) but I hope when they come in they have a nice pouch like the travel pouch for the love ring. Anyone have some insight? 
thanks in advance!


----------



## Louboutin329

nerotony said:


> Hi all,
> I was wondering if anyone has ordered extra straps for their newer Santos de Cartier and if the straps come in a nice pouch or just in a plastic bag? I have two on order I’m waiting for (going on 4 months but it’s quarantine, so I understand) but I hope when they come in they have a nice pouch like the travel pouch for the love ring. Anyone have some insight?
> thanks in advance!



I ordered leather straps last Fall for my Roadster and they came in a red Cartier box and skinny, long red pouch.


----------



## nerotony

Louboutin329 said:


> I ordered leather straps last Fall for my Roadster and they came in a red Cartier box and skinny, long red pouch.


Thanks! Any chance you have a photo?


----------



## Louboutin329

nerotony said:


> Thanks! Any chance you have a photo?


----------



## nerotony

Louboutin329 said:


> View attachment 4783350
> 
> 
> View attachment 4783351
> 
> 
> View attachment 4783352


Cartier knows how to do it. thank you thank you for sharing!


----------



## Louboutin329

nerotony said:


> Cartier knows how to do it. thank you thank you for sharing!



You’re welcome! I just reread that you’ve been waiting 4 months for yours. I ordered mine last Fall pre-COVID and it still took 3 months! I hope you recieve yours soon


----------



## weubbe

Taking my new Tank Louis to the Ritz tonight for drinks on the beach.


----------



## applecidered

weubbe said:


> Taking my new Tank Louis to the Ritz tonight for drinks on the beach.
> 
> View attachment 4785259


Gorgeous! What size is it? 28mm?


----------



## weubbe

applecidered said:


> Gorgeous! What size is it? 28mm?



Thank you! It’s the size small


----------



## cartier

This is my small ladies tank.  I have had it for 14 years and still love it.  I want to buy the larger one in two tone. Is there a medium size AND a large or just large. Thanks.


----------



## weubbe

cartier said:


> This is my small ladies tank.  I have had it for 14 years and still love it.  I want to buy the larger one in two tone. Is there a medium size AND a large or just large. Thanks.
> 
> View attachment 4791711



What a beautiful watch and tennis bracelet. On Cartier's website, it looks like they are only selling the small and medium size for two tone. If you want to go the pre-loved route, I'm not quite sure if they ever made a large model.


----------



## cartier

weubbe said:


> What a beautiful watch and tennis bracelet. On Cartier's website, it looks like they are only selling the small and medium size for two tone. If you want to go the pre-loved route, I'm not quite sure if they ever made a large model.


Thank you!   I  love all the pre loved watches but I am holding myself back. Infortunately living in Canada it limits my choices for shipping , taxes and duty.  Not to mention the horrible exchange right now on the CAN dollar. I’m wanting a yg love bracelet.  New here it’s $8200 CAN dollars. Even a well priced used one in US hardly makes it worthwhile after exchange.


----------



## deluxeduck

WOTD: RG Baignoire with YG Love cuff XL


----------



## keodi

weubbe said:


> What a beautiful watch and tennis bracelet. On Cartier's website, it looks like they are only selling the small and medium size for two tone. If you want to go the pre-loved route, I'm not quite sure if they ever made a large model.


They did, in fact fashionphile has one available for sale!








						CARTIER Stainless Steel 18K Yellow Gold 28mm Large Tank Francaise Automatic Watch
					

This is an authentic CARTIER Stainless Steel 18K Yellow Gold 28mm Large Tank Francaise Automatic Watch. The watch is crafted of stainless steel and 18 karat yellow gold, and features a silver dial with Roman numeral hour markers, date indicator, blue spinel cabochon crown, two-tone link...




					www.fashionphile.com


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

deluxeduck said:


> WOTD: RG Baignoire with YG Love cuff XL
> 
> View attachment 4794915



love your baignoire!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

I have a dilemma and rather than creating my own thread I thought it best to canvass the opinions of you wise ladies on here. I recently received an inheritance from a loved one and, after doing some sensible things with the bulk of it, I am investing the remainder in some classic pieces of jewellery. I have never been a watch person, however I love the aesthetic of Cartier watches and have always lusted after the two tone Panthere and Tank Française models in particular. I would like to buy a ‘forever’ watch which functions almost like a piece of jewellery (quartz is fine) and have decided on the Panthere, however can’t make the decision as to whether the small or medium is best as I currently have no way to try them on. I will be buying the watch new which is a first for me as I normally buy preowned, but this will be a very special purchase.

My left wrist is currently 16cm but I am losing weight and it has been as small as 14.5cm in the past when I was my target weight. I like dainty looking watches so am drawn to the small Cartier Panthere watch in two tone, but realistically is the small too small unless you are petite/small boned yourself? I am currently a US 12/UK 16 and don’t want the watch to look silly on me.

Just to be clear, I am not interested in any other brands including Rolex - I know this is an expensive purchase but I don’t feel the need to have an automatic watch.

If anyone has any advice and also any shots of their small or medium Panthere watches on their wrists to share that would be much appreciated


----------



## Violet Bleu

@Onebagtoomany
I’ve also been contemplating the Panthere and comparing the different sizes! For reference, I wear a size 15 or 16 in the love. Here’s a pic of me trying on the small vs. the medium size.


----------



## Chaton

Violet Bleu said:


> @Onebagtoomany
> I’ve also been contemplating the Panthere and comparing the different sizes! For reference, I wear a size 15 or 16 in the love. Here’s a pic of me trying on the small vs. the medium size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4803582



I prefer the small on you - it looks daintier.  I like the Panthere too and if you are still in store, can you compare the mini and the small? I would love to see the size difference between those two.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Violet Bleu said:


> @Onebagtoomany
> I’ve also been contemplating the Panthere and comparing the different sizes! For reference, I wear a size 15 or 16 in the love. Here’s a pic of me trying on the small vs. the medium size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4803582



How exciting that you are considering the same watch too! I definitely prefer the small on you, it looks more elegant on your wrist. The medium is nice but I think the small suits the style of the watch more. This is so helpful for me - leaning very much towards getting the small now!


----------



## Violet Bleu

Chaton said:


> I prefer the small on you - it looks daintier.  I like the Panthere too and if you are still in store, can you compare the mini and the small? I would love to see the size difference between those two.


You read my mind! I couldn’t find the mini anywhere to see in person. So I’m stuck unless I order it without seeing it.


----------



## Violet Bleu

Onebagtoomany said:


> How exciting that you are considering the same watch too! I definitely prefer the small on you, it looks more elegant on your wrist. The medium is nice but I think the small suits the style of the watch more. This is so helpful for me - leaning very much towards getting the small now!


Thank you! I noticed you said that you want your watch to feel like jewelry. If that’s the case, the medium definitely lacked the magic that the small has. I was also deciding between SS and two-tone, so I’ve kind of put this purchase on the back burner for now and can live vicariously through you lol! I think you will love the small!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Violet Bleu said:


> Thank you! I noticed you said that you want your watch to feel like jewelry. If that’s the case, the medium definitely lacked the magic that the small has. I was also deciding between SS and two-tone, so I’ve kind of put this purchase on the back burner for now and can live vicariously through you lol! I think you will love the small!



My eyes went straight to the small when I looked at the photo of both on your wrist, the medium does look really big in comparison. Not a bad thing if you want a statement watch but I definitely prefer dainty watches and the small looks more like jewellery to me! Do you prefer ss or two tone? My current watch is a Tag Aquaracer in ss with pink MOP face and diamond bezel/markers and I wear a lot of yellow gold, so two tone would be ideal to tie together pieces in yellow and white gold. I’ll let you know what I decide and post some photos! Looking forward to seeing yours too once you buy one!


----------



## Violet Bleu

Onebagtoomany said:


> My eyes went straight to the small when I looked at the photo of both on your wrist, the medium does look really big in comparison. Not a bad thing if you want a statement watch but I definitely prefer dainty watches and the small looks more like jewellery to me! Do you prefer ss or two tone? My current watch is a Tag Aquaracer in ss with pink MOP face and diamond bezel/markers and I wear a lot of yellow gold, so two tone would be ideal to tie together pieces in yellow and white gold. I’ll let you know what I decide and post some photos! Looking forward to seeing yours too once you buy one!


Thank you! I normally wear my YG Tank Solo, so I wanted something in either SS or RG to have a softer look because the Tank feels kind of loud for me with certain pieces. Instead of the Panthere, I actually went out of left field and picked up a TAG. Although, I think eventually I will add a Panthere too!


----------



## Zucnarf

Panthere in medium-best size.
Such a comfortable watch, I tried it today.
My wrist is 14,5cm.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

I bought it!!!! Cartier Panthere in two tone, small size. I went back and forth between the two sizes but medium does look too big to me and I wanted a more discreet look, so decided on the small  I bought from Watches of Switzerland who were excellent and posted out straightaway for delivery today. Here she is on my wrist


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Onebagtoomany said:


> I bought it!!!! Cartier Panthere in two tone, small size. I went back and forth between the two sizes but medium does look too big to me and I wanted a more discreet look, so decided on the small  I bought from Watches of Switzerland who were excellent and posted out straightaway for delivery today. Here she is on my wrist
> 
> View attachment 4805515



It’s perfect on you.  You made the right choice!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> It’s perfect on you.  You made the right choice!



Thank you so much! I can’t believe I actually own such a nice watch. It’s the most I’ve ever spent on anything apart from a house but I feel happy that the money I inherited is going on something so classic and which I can pass down to my daughter.


----------



## UpUpnAway

Onebagtoomany said:


> I bought it!!!! Cartier Panthere in two tone, small size. I went back and forth between the two sizes but medium does look too big to me and I wanted a more discreet look, so decided on the small  I bought from Watches of Switzerland who were excellent and posted out straightaway for delivery today. Here she is on my wrist
> 
> View attachment 4805515


Beeeeeeeautiful! I’ll be honest, I didn’t think I was a fan of the panthers but I think you’ve changed my mind!!!!! Looks absolutely beautiful on you.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Onebagtoomany said:


> Thank you so much! I can’t believe I actually own such a nice watch. It’s the most I’ve ever spent on anything apart from a house but I feel happy that the money I inherited is going on something so classic and which I can pass down to my daughter.



The Panthere is my favorite watch.  I wanted one since the ‘80s, and I finally got my pre-owned one a couple years ago.  I had a hard time deciding between the small or medium, but finally decided on the small.  Here’s a photo of my all-steel version.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

UpUpnAway said:


> Beeeeeeeautiful! I’ll be honest, I didn’t think I was a fan of the panthers but I think you’ve changed my mind!!!!! Looks absolutely beautiful on you.



Thank you!!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> The Panthere is my favorite watch.  I wanted one since the ‘80s, and I finally got my pre-owned one a couple years ago.  I had a hard time deciding between the small or medium, but finally decided on the small.  Here’s a photo of my all-steel version.
> 
> View attachment 4805544



Gorgeous! I really like it in steel but my other watch (Tag) is in ss so I thought two tone would be best for the Panthere.


----------



## vhuynh2

I finally got this watch! I debated between the SS, SS/gold two-tone, and SS with diamonds. I wasn’t a fan of the two tone, and my friend said the SS almost clashed with my RG love and JUC. The SS with diamonds seem to tie everything together without going the two tone route. I have a regular LOVE and JUC (without diamonds) so I’m glad that this time I went with diamonds.


----------



## Le Lion

Hello Ladies,

I recently got the small Panthére. My wrist is 14 cm, I wear the Love in small.


----------



## Chaton

Le Lion said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> I recently got the small Panthére. My wrist is 14 cm, I wear the Love in small.
> 
> View attachment 4810289
> 
> 
> View attachment 4810290
> 
> 
> View attachment 4810291



That looks gorgeous on you!  Is that the PG one?  I’m eyeing the pink PG small or mini.  I’m curious to know how loose you are wearing it or what they suggested.


----------



## Le Lion

Hi @Chaton , no, it is the yellow gold.
The rosé gold is really, really nice! There is a Modell in rosé gold with steel (two tone) and diamonds. I was eying it, but it just don’t match my yg jewellery... so nothing for me.

I wear the watch very loose and I like it. You can see it on my picture, I think. It don’t turn around oh my arm, but it feels more like a bracelet than a watch.

My SA removed some pieces of the watch, than I tought it was too loose and he removed one more. After wearing it one weekend I went back and he put one piece back in.
I really enjoy the feeling of the Panthére. It feels so nice against the skin, smooth and sensual and heavy. It’s a little creepy to write that *lol* but, I was really suprised by the comfort.

I hoped that was helpful for you


----------



## KBPinNH

vhuynh2 said:


> I finally got this watch! I debated between the SS, SS/gold two-tone, and SS with diamonds. I wasn’t a fan of the two tone, and my friend said the SS almost clashed with my RG love and JUC. The SS with diamonds seem to tie everything together without going the two tone route. I have a regular LOVE and JUC (without diamonds) so I’m glad that this time I went with diamonds.
> 
> View attachment 4807595


Beautiful Panthère! Is yours a small or midsize?
I have been considering the Panthère ss with diamonds small or midsize for awhile. I have been loving my Tank Solo ss small.
I also am looking at the Ballon Bleu small 27 mm with diamond markers or 33 mm automatic w diamond markers.


----------



## vhuynh2

KBPinNH said:


> Beautiful Panthère! Is yours a small or midsize?
> I have been considering the Panthère ss with diamonds small or midsize for awhile. I have been loving my Tank Solo ss small.
> I also am looking at the Ballon Bleu small 27 mm with diamond markers or 33 mm automatic w diamond markers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4816241


Mine is the small. The mid size looked a bit big on me. For reference my love bracelet is a size 16. You can’t go wrong with the panthere (in my biased opinion).


----------



## KBPinNH

vhuynh2 said:


> Mine is the small. The mid size looked a bit big on me. For reference my love bracelet is a size 16. You can’t go wrong with the panthere (in my biased opinion).


Thank you! The small is so perfect on you. I love it. 
I also wear yellow gold and platinum. I appreciate seeing the diamond bezel coordinate with your yg bracelet.
Classy!


----------



## nerotony

Thought I would show off my Santos de Cartier large model. This photo was taken day one of owning it (a couple of weeks before quarantine). Originally the Santos was going to be a "special occasion" watch but whenever I went a day with my apple watch I would just miss the Santos too much so "special occasion" went right out the window. Personally, I need a date window so I went with the large model. The only aspect I miss from the apple watch is the vibrate on every hour. In quarantine, I finally decided to get it engraved so once my croc straps come in Ill definitely be doing that. 
Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## KBPinNH

Gorgeous! The Apple Watch has its features, but the Cartier analog dial makes my heart sing


----------



## Lojo9

small Tank received it for Christmas a few years ago


----------



## nerotony

Lojo9 said:


> small Tank received it for Christmas a few years ago


Awesome stack. I’ve got my eyes on a white gold santos bracelet.


----------



## Lojo9

Thanks maybe I should of done the stack thread oh well the santos is a dandy also  but then as long as it’s Cartier right


----------



## nerotony

Lojo9 said:


> Thanks maybe I should of done the stack thread oh well the santos is a dandy also  but then as long as it’s Cartier right


Cartier for the win


----------



## Tempo

This is the second luxury watch that I got as a present from a man, almost three decades ago. Again a Cartier Américaine, this time with an automatic movement and a YG bracelet. (the guy who gifted it to me was an upgrade as well - lol). That‘s the last Cartier I‘ve ever got. I moved on from a Cartier girl to a Rolex lady.


----------



## Cool Breeze

Tempo said:


> This is the second luxury watch that I got as a present from a man, almost three decades ago. Again a Cartier Américaine, this time with an automatic movement and a YG bracelet. (the guy who gifted it to me was an upgrade as well - lol). That‘s the last Cartier I‘ve ever got. I moved on from a Cartier girl to a Rolex lady.
> 
> View attachment 4818784


Great looking watch and of course, your jewelry is always exquisite!  You’re one of those fun people to meet over a glass of wine.  I bet you have some fantastic stories to tell.


----------



## Tempo

Cool Breeze said:


> Great looking watch and of course, your jewelry is always exquisite!  You’re one of those fun people to meet over a glass of wine.  I bet you have some fantastic stories to tell.


OMG! Nothing I should tell. But what should I say. I was young and I was crazy about the guys and the guys were crazy about me (and thanks God, a few are still - lol)!


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

Tempo said:


> This is the second luxury watch that I got as a present from a man, almost three decades ago. Again a Cartier Américaine, this time with an automatic movement and a YG bracelet. (the guy who gifted it to me was an upgrade as well - lol). That‘s the last Cartier I‘ve ever got. I moved on from a Cartier girl to a Rolex lady.
> 
> View attachment 4818784



I love this watch!  I can’t believe it’s 30 years old!  Looks amazing.  I’d buy it today if I could.


----------



## Tempo

ODEDIHAIMS said:


> I love this watch!  I can’t believe it’s 30 years old!  Looks amazing.  I’d buy it today if I could.


Thank you so much! I am happy you like it! I have always kept it in good shape, stored in a winder and serviced regularly. It is still in production today, but in different styles. If you really like it, go for one. There are many preloved watches on the market and they are usually quite cheap.


----------



## gagabag

nerotony said:


> Thought I would show off my Santos de Cartier large model. This photo was taken day one of owning it (a couple of weeks before quarantine). Originally the Santos was going to be a "special occasion" watch but whenever I went a day with my apple watch I would just miss the Santos too much so "special occasion" went right out the window. Personally, I need a date window so I went with the large model. The only aspect I miss from the apple watch is the vibrate on every hour. In quarantine, I finally decided to get it engraved so once my croc straps come in Ill definitely be doing that.
> Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 4817206


Oooh that looks good on you! I need a date marker too, what size is your wrist?


----------



## nerotony

gagabag said:


> Oooh that looks good on you! I need a date marker too, what size is your wrist?


I’ll have to measure and get back to you.


----------



## nerotony

gagabag said:


> Oooh that looks good on you! I need a date marker too, what size is your wrist?


17 cm


----------



## keodi

weubbe said:


> What a beautiful watch and tennis bracelet. On Cartier's website, it looks like they are only selling the small and medium size for two tone. If you want to go the pre-loved route, I'm not quite sure if they ever made a large model.


A large model was made, and can be found on several resale sites


----------



## Chaton

Chaton said:


> Here's my Miss Pasha small watch that I got a few years back, which is now discontinued.  Even though I wear this watch very sparingly, I purchased it because I love the crown with the blue sapphire and the way it attaches.
> 
> Since I recently got the thin/small Love bracelet, I'll probably wear it even less as I don't like to wear them both on my left arm.  Luckily, the watch fits on my right arm so when I do want to wear it, I will probably wear it on that arm or take my Love off and wear it on my left arm, where I'm used to jewelry being worn on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4442382
> View attachment 4442383



I just got an email from Cartier today, and it seems they are relaunching the Pasha de Cartier watches starting Sept. 4th - smart marketing move to take something away and then bring it back to make it fresh and exciting again.


----------



## Home2020

Chaton said:


> Here's my Miss Pasha small watch that I got a few years back, which is now discontinued.  Even though I wear this watch very sparingly, I purchased it because I love the crown with the blue sapphire and the way it attaches.
> 
> Since I recently got the thin/small Love bracelet, I'll probably wear it even less as I don't like to wear them both on my left arm.  Luckily, the watch fits on my right arm so when I do want to wear it, I will probably wear it on that arm or take my Love off and wear it on my left arm, where I'm used to jewelry being worn on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4442382
> View attachment 4442383




I love your Pasha....I am thinking about getting the new re-launched small SS  and I assume it looks very similar to yours, at least the face. What is the diameter?


----------



## Chaton

Thank you!  It's 27mm - so relatively small.  I got mine back in 2014 and only had to do the courtesy service at the 2 year mark.  I've never had to change out the battery, not even once (unless they did it during servicing but I don't think so) and it still works perfectly.  It's very eye-catching - whenever I wear it, I always get compliments.

I am curious to see what the relaunch will bring and how much pricing has changed!


----------



## Home2020

Chaton said:


> Thank you!  It's 27mm - so relatively small.  I got mine back in 2014 and only had to do the courtesy service at the 2 year mark.  I've never had to change out the battery, not even once (unless they did it during servicing but I don't think so) and it still works perfectly.  It's very eye-catching - whenever I wear it, I always get compliments.
> 
> I am curious to see what the relaunch will bring and how much pricing has changed!



I don't think there is official pricing but a few watch sites priced the "cheapest" and smallest at around $6500. I guess the gold with diamonds has no limit to the upside. I will not get that one.


----------



## Chaton

Home2020 said:


> I don't think there is official pricing but a few watch sites priced the "cheapest" and smallest at around $6500. I guess the gold with diamonds has no limit to the upside. I will not get that one.



It appears there are several articles out there about its relaunch, but from what I am reading, they are not relaunching the Miss Pasha (27 mm) and only two sizes:  35mm and 41mm.

Here's the nice thing I read:   "Cartier is offering the added option of having a personalized engraving under the chain, which can only be seen when it is removed."

https://www.forbes.com/sites/carolb...troduces-the-maillon-de-cartier/#3fb144382cbc









						Introducing: The Cartier Pasha De Cartier In 41mm And 35mm
					

The Pasha is one of Cartier's most recognizable models, and this year's comeback kid.




					www.hodinkee.com


----------



## Home2020

Chaton said:


> It appears there are several articles out there about its relaunch, but from what I am reading, they are not relaunching the Miss Pasha (27 mm) and only two sizes:  35mm and 41 mm.
> 
> Here's the nice thing I read:   "Cartier is offering the added option of having a personalized engraving under the chain, which can only be seen when it is removed."
> 
> https://www.forbes.com/sites/carolb...troduces-the-maillon-de-cartier/#3fb144382cbc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Introducing: The Cartier Pasha De Cartier In 41mm And 35mm
> 
> 
> The Pasha is one of Cartier's most recognizable models, and this year's comeback kid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.hodinkee.com




Yes, I agree. No Miss Pasha. But it looks very similar to yours. It will be just the bigger models. The little engraving slate is nice though.


----------



## PennyD2911

Violet Bleu said:


> View attachment 4663552


Gorgeous


----------



## keodi

My Tank francaise mid-size (no date) back from being serviced. it looks brand new!


----------



## Home2020

My brand new re-launched Pasha. 36mm, in SS

I bought the the first one in my local store...kinda proud if that.


----------



## keodi

Home2020 said:


> My brand new re-launched Pasha. 36mm, in SS
> 
> I bought the the first one in my local store...kinda proud if that.
> 
> View attachment 4839565
> 
> 
> View attachment 4839566
> 
> 
> View attachment 4839567


Beautiful!


----------



## Chaton

Home2020 said:


> My brand new re-launched Pasha. 36mm, in SS
> 
> I bought the the first one in my local store...kinda proud if that.
> 
> View attachment 4839565
> 
> 
> View attachment 4839566
> 
> 
> View attachment 4839567



You got it! Congrats!

I see subtle differences in the dial/face of the watch, and it’s automatic!  Nice!


----------



## nerotony

Home2020 said:


> My brand new re-launched Pasha. 36mm, in SS
> 
> I bought the the first one in my local store...kinda proud if that.
> 
> View attachment 4839565
> 
> 
> View attachment 4839566
> 
> 
> View attachment 4839567


Lovely! 
Does it come with a leather strap? Or is it extra?


----------



## gagabag

Home2020 said:


> My brand new re-launched Pasha. 36mm, in SS
> 
> I bought the the first one in my local store...kinda proud if that.
> 
> View attachment 4839565
> 
> View attachment 4839566
> 
> View attachment 4839567



Ooooh it’s beautiful on you! I am thinking of getting the bigger one with date but it seems this one should be enough for me, size wise. Enjoy!


----------



## Home2020

nerotony said:


> Lovely!
> Does it come with a leather strap? Or is it extra?



The stainless steel I have comes with a second navy blue leather strap and it's really easy to switch. 

Then there is a leather version, that comes with two straps. The blue one and a fuchsia color. I would not mind getting that strap as well. But in my excitement in the store I totally forgot to ask about it.   You only get 30 minutes and I was slightly overwhelmed.


----------



## Home2020

gagabag said:


> Ooooh it’s beautiful on you! I am thinking of getting the bigger one with date but it seems this one should be enough for me, size wise. Enjoy!



Thanks.  I just love it. It's perfect. 

I am short and have small wrists so I imagine the bigger one is huge. I actually did not want a date window. I like super clean lines and no extras with maybe a tiny embellishment. This watch does that for me. 

Please share if you get one as well.


----------



## shopgirl12512

hey all, i had a weird situation wondering if anyone has any advice:
a year after getting my cartier BB, the watch stopped. i took it into the cartier shop in dallas, and they said it had de magnetized so they would need to send it back to get fixed. they shipped it off and when it was returned to me, they said they had included a complementary FULL cleaning. i actually was not pleased about this, because it rubbed off that fresh sort of matte look the BB has, and the watch was now super shiny which was not my vibe. PLUS, ive heard that full cleaning is supposed to only happen after several years because it takes off the top layer of the metal.
does anyone have any advice or had a similar experience?


----------



## bmk33

Home2020 said:


> My brand new re-launched Pasha. 36mm, in SS
> 
> I bought the the first one in my local store...kinda proud if that.
> 
> View attachment 4839565
> 
> 
> View attachment 4839566
> 
> 
> View attachment 4839567


Stunning!!! Would you say itW sporty enough for everyday wear with casual gym attire?


----------



## Home2020

bmk33 said:


> Stunning!!! Would you say itW sporty enough for everyday wear with casual gym attire?



Absolutely! 

I wear it with everything. I think it would look perfect with some lululemon outfits. 

It is a little heavy though so I am not sure I would wear it jogging, at least not with the metal band. But that is not a big danger, as I do not run.  I have not tried it for yoga but imagine it's just fine.


----------



## Home2020

Chaton said:


> You got it! Congrats!
> 
> I see subtle differences in the dial/face of the watch, and it’s automatic!  Nice!



I actually wanted to tell you you sharing your Ms. Pasha sealed the deal for me. I had not seen one in person or a photo from a real person. So thanks for sharing. I still think yours is perfect as well.


----------



## Chaton

shopgirl12512 said:


> hey all, i had a weird situation wondering if anyone has any advice:
> a year after getting my cartier BB, the watch stopped. i took it into the cartier shop in dallas, and they said it had de magnetized so they would need to send it back to get fixed. they shipped it off and when it was returned to me, they said they had included a complementary FULL cleaning. i actually was not pleased about this, because it rubbed off that fresh sort of matte look the BB has, and the watch was now super shiny which was not my vibe. PLUS, ive heard that full cleaning is supposed to only happen after several years because it takes off the top layer of the metal.
> does anyone have any advice or had a similar experience?




That is unfortunate that they polished it when you didn't want it polished.  Maybe in time, it will get that matte look again.

At any rate, if you look at Cartier's website, they do mention mechanical watches being demagnetized near magnetic fields as well as advising steel and YG watches only being polished 3x for the lifetime of the watch while WG should only be polished 2x for the lifetime of the watch.


Home2020 said:


> I actually wanted to tell you you sharing your Ms. Pasha sealed the deal for me. I had not seen one in person or a photo from a real person. So thanks for sharing. I still think yours is perfect as well.



Aw, thank you so much!  I think yours looks incredible on you, and I’m so happy for you!

There’s so much to love about this watch:  the steel blue hands, the beautiful blue spinel cabochon on the screw-down crown, the clean sunburst square grid of the face, the beautiful and unique Arabic numerals as well as the simple yet bold links!

Moreover, I like how they have updated the face of the watch as well as making it automatic along with throwing in an additional strap!!


----------



## bmk33

Home2020 said:


> Absolutely!
> 
> I wear it with everything. I think it would look perfect with some lululemon outfits.
> 
> It is a little heavy though so I am not sure I would wear it jogging, at least not with the metal band. But that is not a big danger, as I do not run.  I have not tried it for yoga but imagine it's just fine.


Thanks!!! Not a jogger either. It’s so beautiful and I can’t wait to fr tmy own


----------



## ladidalola

My grandfather gave me this watch for my 30th birthday 10 years ago. I'm not sure when he bought it but I've only had it serviced once around 5 years ago and it works perfectly. It was one of his and I treasure it dearly ❤️


----------



## chloegal

I was gonna wait for a milestone to get the Tank Solo- small, in pink gold. But now that the apocalypse is here, I said "Why wait?"  The second pic really shows the blue hands and sapphire crystal.


----------



## nerotony

chloegal said:


> I was gonna wait for a milestone to get the Tank Solo- small, in pink gold. But now that the apocalypse is here, I said "Why wait?"  The second pic really shows the blue hands and sapphire crystal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4845471
> View attachment 4845472


beautiful watch, the blue hands are the best


----------



## ChanelCartier

chloegal said:


> I was gonna wait for a milestone to get the Tank Solo- small, in pink gold. But now that the apocalypse is here, I said "Why wait?"  The second pic really shows the blue hands and sapphire crystal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4845471
> View attachment 4845472
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A


Apocalypses LOL.


----------



## Hq8

Home2020 said:


> My brand new re-launched Pasha. 36mm, in SS
> 
> I bought the the first one in my local store...kinda proud if that.
> 
> View attachment 4839565
> 
> 
> View attachment 4839566
> 
> 
> View attachment 4839567


What is the size


----------



## Home2020

Hq8 said:


> What is the size



This is the 35mm. Had it wrong by 1mm in my message above.


----------



## Hq8

Home2020 said:


> The stainless steel I have comes with a second navy blue leather strap and it's really easy to switch.
> 
> Then there is a leather version, that comes with two straps. The blue one and a fuchsia color. I would not mind getting that strap as well. But in my excitement in the store I totally forgot to ask about it.   You only get 30 minutes and I was slightly overwhelmed.
> 
> View attachment 4840115


Hi I hesitate which size 35 or 41 my wrist small but I prefer big it is look amazing also steel or gold I need advice thank yoy


----------



## Vvicky

I’m in love with the new Balloon Bleu model!


----------



## zibeline91

My old friend Santos match with my lovely ring panther


----------



## preciousbb

May I get advise on cle de cartier watch? Try out this watch and I like the 2 tone style.. not much info found about this watch here, is it a less popular one?


----------



## preciousbb

Comparing these two watches, which is a good to go for?
has anyone own a cle de cartier watch too? Mind to share your picture?


----------



## gagabag

preciousbb said:


> Comparing these two watches, which is a good to go for?
> has anyone own a cle de cartier watch too? Mind to share your picture?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4856968


They are very different - one is quartz, the other automatic. Does it matter to you?
I am biased with SD as I love mine, very thin, light and elegant. Mine is the No.14 Le Bis. Have fun deciding!


----------



## Home2020

preciousbb said:


> Comparing these two watches, which is a good to go for?
> has anyone own a cle de cartier watch too? Mind to share your picture?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4856968




I prefer the round one (I only wear round watches which limits me to only a few Cartier watches) and I think the two tone is a plus for wedding rings etc. 

But I know nothing about this model.....but it looks like the numerals are blue? That is perfect.


----------



## Home2020

Vvicky said:


> I’m in love with the new Balloon Bleu model!
> 
> View attachment 4855644




It's stunning, I agree.


----------



## PurpleLilac97

Hello! I was wondering which Cartier watch you purchased? I’m in the same boat. I’m drawn to the large rose gold with the brown band. But I always wear a lot of black clothes and platinum jewelry. I’d also prefer the automatic, but the XL is too big. Are you happy with your choice a year later?



awheaton said:


> Need help deciding which Tank Solo to get!
> 
> I tried on the 3 sizes and think I like the midsize (Large) the most. I just wish it came in an automatic - I struggle with the idea of paying that much money for a quartz watch. Do you think the XL automatic looks way too big on me? I included some full body shots of the XL on me too. I just don’t know what to do!
> 
> Also, I love the rose gold with the brown strap but tent to wear a lot of black, would it be a mistake getting that one?
> 
> View attachment 4622180
> View attachment 4622181
> View attachment 4622182
> View attachment 4622183
> View attachment 4622184


----------



## PurpleLilac97

Just picked up my large tank solo today. I’m ordering an alligator band from France that takes 2 months. Did you guys know there’s been a price increase? They had not changed the price tags yet so I got the pre-Oct 1st price. Yay!


----------



## awheaton

winnie_cooper said:


> Hello! I was wondering which Cartier watch you purchased? I’m in the same boat. I’m drawn to the large rose gold with the brown band. But I always wear a lot of black clothes and platinum jewelry. I’d also prefer the automatic, but the XL is too big. Are you happy with your choice a year later?


Hi Winnie, so I still haven't made the purchase! I had been going back and forth before the Christmas season and then got caught up with the holidays and when I was about to go ahead and make the purchase COVID hit and it was the last thing on my mind. I actually went in to look at them yesterday and have decided to go with the size large in the rose gold. How about you?


----------



## PurpleLilac97

Hey! I just posted right above you. I bought the large SS tank, but I’m ordering a different strap. I wear more platinum but I really like the alligator straps. I wanted to try on the large rose gold, but the store had to bring in the last one from Hawaii. I’m happy with my purchase. The RG is beautiful, but I know in the end I’d prefer a silver tone. Hope you get to enjoy your watch soon!



awheaton said:


> Hi Winnie, so I still haven't made the purchase! I had been going back and forth before the Christmas season and then got caught up with the holidays and when I was about to go ahead and make the purchase COVID hit and it was the last thing on my mind. I actually went in to look at them yesterday and have decided to go with the size large in the rose gold. How about you?


----------



## awheaton

winnie_cooper said:


> Just picked up my large tank solo today. I’m ordering an alligator band from France that takes 2 months. Did you guys know there’s been a price increase? They had not changed the price tags yet so I got the pre-Oct 1st price. Yay!
> 
> View attachment 4867298


This is beautiful! Makes me want to go get mine. I


winnie_cooper said:


> Hey! I just posted right above you. I bought the large SS tank, but I’m ordering a different strap. I wear more platinum but I really like the alligator straps. I wanted to try on the large rose gold, but the store had to bring in the last one from Hawaii. I’m happy with my purchase. The RG is beautiful, but I know in the end I’d prefer a silver tone. Hope you get to enjoy your watch soon!


Ah your watch is beautiful! My wedding ring set is in white gold so I'm not sure about the rose gold with it, but I just love the rose gold so much that I might just have to look past mixing metals!


----------



## ATOH

Still loving my large Tank after 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
years ❤️


----------



## keodi

I sold my tank Franciase and purchased a Tank solo size small. I love it!


----------



## PurpleLilac97

Just in from Paris. My new alligator strap.


----------



## Addicted to bags

winnie_cooper said:


> Just in from Paris. My new alligator strap.
> 
> View attachment 4928341
> View attachment 4928342



Lovely, so classic


----------



## Aelfaerie

winnie_cooper said:


> Just in from Paris. My new alligator strap.
> 
> View attachment 4928341
> View attachment 4928342


Lovely Tank! What size is this? The XL? Could you post a more zoomed out modeling shot too?


----------



## PurpleLilac97

Thank you! It’s the middle size (medium/large). 



Aelfaerie said:


> Lovely Tank! What size is this? The XL? Could you post a more zoomed out modeling shot too?


----------



## nellebelle101

ladidalola said:


> My grandfather gave me this watch for my 30th birthday 10 years ago. I'm not sure when he bought it but I've only had it serviced once around 5 years ago and it works perfectly. It was one of his and I treasure it dearly ❤
> View attachment 4844675


Hi, that's a beautiful watch.  May I ask how much the servicing was for the watch?  I got a new watch from the boutique yesterday and didn't think about needing to service it down the road, I'm kinda having second thoughts about it now


----------



## nellebelle101

keodi said:


> My Tank francaise mid-size (no date) back from being serviced. it looks brand new!
> 
> View attachment 4839344


hi there, may I ask how much was the servicing for the watch? this may affect the decision on a watch I just bought, thank you!


----------



## keodi

nellebelle101 said:


> hi there, may I ask how much was the servicing for the watch? this may affect the decision on a watch I just bought, thank you!


around $550


----------



## Violet Bleu




----------



## devonrx

Tank Francaise. Purchased 2020 Birks Canada.


----------



## Jetsetmax

nellebelle101 said:


> hi there, may I ask how much was the servicing for the watch? this may affect the decision on a watch I just bought, thank you!



I had the same watch service about 5-6 years ago for about $450 at a Cartier boutique.  It seemed like a bargain since having my Rolex serviced around that time was $600.  Still, not that bad since one doesn't have to do it every year, plus new watches have an 8 year warranty.


----------



## am1ly

Violet Bleu said:


> View attachment 4929441


wowww is this the medium size? Have you tried on the small one?

I'm also comparing this combo to the ss with diamonds.


----------



## Violet Bleu

am1ly said:


> wowww is this the medium size? Have you tried on the small one?
> 
> I'm also comparing this combo to the ss with diamonds.


It sounds like you’re having a similar thought process to what I went through. I was going to purchase the SS with diamonds in the small model because it is beautiful, and the diamonds add an extra pop. After some further thought, I decided to get the SS/PG model because I am building up my collection of PG, and my current stack is all PG. I took home the small model, and it was quite lovely. It looks beautiful stacked and is so elegant! After waffling back and forth, I felt like it just did not hold its own solo on my left wrist compared to my stack on my right wrist that I’m still refining. It was definitely overpowered, so I exchanged for the medium model. The bracelet on the medium model is divine, and the watch itself is a little more practical since the face is not so small. I do have pretty small wrists, so many advised me to get the small model. But my jewelry has to be balanced. And it looked quite strange for me to have this tiny delicate watch on one wrist and this huge stack on the other wrist. Hope this helps you decide!


----------



## am1ly

Violet Bleu said:


> It sounds like you’re having a similar thought process to what I went through. I was going to purchase the SS with diamonds in the small model because it is beautiful, and the diamonds add an extra pop. After some further thought, I decided to get the SS/PG model because I am building up my collection of PG, and my current stack is all PG. I took home the small model, and it was quite lovely. It looks beautiful stacked and is so elegant! After waffling back and forth, I felt like it just did not hold its own solo on my left wrist compared to my stack on my right wrist that I’m still refining. It was definitely overpowered, so I exchanged for the medium model. The bracelet on the medium model is divine, and the watch itself is a little more practical since the face is not so small. I do have pretty small wrists, so many advised me to get the small model. But my jewelry has to be balanced. And it looked quite strange for me to have this tiny delicate watch on one wrist and this huge stack on the other wrist. Hope this helps you decide!


Very nice to have your thoughts about the size.

I’ve tried on the small 2 tones w/ diamonds and it looked vey feminine and luxurious. I also have a small wrist too and got confused about what should be the right one. I totally understand your point on the practical reason when comparing the small to the medium. The dial on the small size is so tiny to the point I told myself this is a jewelry piece, not the watch so the dial visibility is not so important lol! BTW at this price point, we still want to clearly see what time is it since what we buy is a watch.


----------



## Violet Bleu

am1ly said:


> Very nice to have your thoughts about the size.
> 
> I’ve tried on the small 2 tones w/ diamonds and it looked vey feminine and luxurious. I also have a small wrist too and got confused about what should be the right one. I totally understand your point on the practical reason when comparing the small to the medium. The dial on the small size is so tiny to the point I told myself this is a jewelry piece, not the watch so the dial visibility is not so important lol! BTW at this price point, we still want to clearly see what time is it since what we buy is a watch.
> 
> View attachment 4934346


You hit the nail on the head! Another thing to note is that the actual bracelet on the medium model is quite a bit thicker than on the small model. For example, the small model was thinner than my small Tank Solo on leather strap. Whereas, the medium model is actually wider. Since I usually wore my Tank Solo daily, I think that’s why the proportions of the small model threw me off. Honestly. . even though I’m happy I upgraded to the medium model, I still adore the delicate beauty of the small. I’ve almost convinced myself to get the regular stainless small or even mini model just so I can have two very different looks! The best advice I can give you is to go to the boutique wearing all of your daily pieces and step away and take a look in a full body mirror to take note of the proportions of everything together. Also decide if you want the watch to be a small and delicate adornment on your wrist or have more of an impact as a watch. Either way, you can’t go wrong as the Panthère is a truly classic and beautiful piece!


----------



## am1ly

Violet Bleu said:


> You hit the nail on the head! Another thing to note is that the actual bracelet on the medium model is quite a bit thicker than on the small model. For example, the small model was thinner than my small Tank Solo on leather strap. Whereas, the medium model is actually wider. Since I usually wore my Tank Solo daily, I think that’s why the proportions of the small model threw me off. Honestly. . even though I’m happy I upgraded to the medium model, I still adore the delicate beauty of the small. I’ve almost convinced myself to get the regular stainless small or even mini model just so I can have two very different looks! The best advice I can give you is to go to the boutique wearing all of your daily pieces and step away and take a look in a full body mirror to take note of the proportions of everything together. Also decide if you want the watch to be a small and delicate adornment on your wrist or have more of an impact as a watch. Either way, you can’t go wrong as the Panthère is a truly classic and beautiful piece!


Very good advice indeed! I really appreciate that. You are right, I've to try on both of them again and see the whole look of me to compare. I agree with your thought on the Medium size bracelet thickness. On the medium, not only the bracelet is wider but also thicker. That's why the total look seems to be chunkier than the small one.  

I'm really glad you understand my point. My bf always said I'm a really picky person when it comes to buying something. But I think when you do some research enough before buying, you will be satisfied with what you get and won't ever regret your purchase.


----------



## madimadi5

Hi! After months of searching I recently purchased a large size TF in the two tone from a secondhand (highly reputable) website. After trying it on, I realize the band is a touch small. Does anyone have any experience getting links added from a Cartier boutique? I am a little worried since I am not the original owner of the watch.


----------



## Jetsetmax

madimadi5 said:


> Hi! After months of searching I recently purchased a large size TF in the two tone from a secondhand (highly reputable) website. After trying it on, I realize the band is a touch small. Does anyone have any experience getting links added from a Cartier boutique? I am a little worried since I am not the original owner of the watch.



Try calling 1(800) Cartier, then ask for their customer service department and inquire about the availability of the additional links.  I don't think they will care that you are not the original owner.  Plus they will make something selling you the links, provided they have them.  I think the main issue for you will be whether they still have any additional links.  Good luck!


----------



## CDC21

Hi there I am new to this thread but would love your opinions I’m looking at Ballon Bleu 33mm or 36mm but can’t decide. For ref I am 5ft 7inch with slim build hope you can help this is a very belated birthday gift to myself


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

CDC21 said:


> Hi there I am new to this thread but would love your opinions I’m looking at Ballon Bleu 33mm or 36mm but can’t decide. For ref I am 5ft 7inch with slim build hope you can help this is a very belated birthday gift to myself


They both look great on you!  I’m no help.  Im 5’3” not slight build and I have a 33 and a 36 and I love them both.  I’ve had the 36 for 10 years and wore it everyday and just added the 33.  The 33 does not have diamond but feels A little dressier bc of it smaller size. Sorry I’m no help.  Fun decision though!


----------



## lishukha

CDC21 said:


> Hi there I am new to this thread but would love your opinions I’m looking at Ballon Bleu 33mm or 36mm but can’t decide. For ref I am 5ft 7inch with slim build hope you can help this is a very belated birthday gift to myself


I like the 33mm on you. The 36mm seems a bit overwhelming but if you prefer large watches that would do it  good luck deciding and belated happy birthday to you!


----------



## CDC21

ODEDIHAIMS said:


> They both look great on you!  I’m no help.  Im 5’3” not slight build and I have a 33 and a 36 and I love them both.  I’ve had the 36 for 10 years and wore it everyday and just added the 33.  The 33 does not have diamond but feels A little dressier bc of it smaller size. Sorry I’m no help.  Fun decision though!


Thanks I love the look of both the 33 is a lot dressier in the sense of elegance and the 36 is definitely a WOW look at me watch this would definitely be an evening piece but considering I have watched that are 35mm I’m drawn to the 36.


----------



## gagabag

CDC21 said:


> Hi there I am new to this thread but would love your opinions I’m looking at Ballon Bleu 33mm or 36mm but can’t decide. For ref I am 5ft 7inch with slim build hope you can help this is a very belated birthday gift to myself


I prefer 36! Have fun choosing!


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

CDC21 said:


> Thanks I love the look of both the 33 is a lot dressier in the sense of elegance and the 36 is definitely a WOW look at me watch this would definitely be an evening piece but considering I have watched that are 35mm I’m drawn to the 36.


I have worn my 36 BB w/diamonds as an everyday watch....but I don’t really wear much other jewelry.  Maybe you should pick the size you could see yourself wearing more.  Looking forward to seeing what you decided.


----------



## ChanellenahC

weubbe said:


> I have a tiny wrist, so I purchased the Mini Panthere. Every time I look down I smile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4754082


Looks great on you! What size is your wrist? I have tiny wrists too and am considering the mini.


----------



## KBPinNH

Love my new Cartier Tank Française Medium with diamond markers in stainless
I have coveted this watch for awhile.
I have the Tank Solo Small.
I discovered I need the face to be large enough to read without my readers... yes I need readers now.
The Medium Tank Française is perfect! I tried the small TF but the face was too small.
Love the addition to my collection!


----------



## KBPinNH

CDC21 said:


> Hi there I am new to this thread but would love your opinions I’m looking at Ballon Bleu 33mm or 36mm but can’t decide. For ref I am 5ft 7inch with slim build hope you can help this is a very belated birthday gift to myself


Hard and fun choice! I vote for the 33 mm BB. Both are amazing but the 33 is most elegant especially for everyday wear. Let us know what you decide! Ultimately, your decision will be right for you!


----------



## dove221

beachy10 said:


> My Cartier Tank.


Nice!


----------



## ladidalola

nellebelle101 said:


> Hi, that's a beautiful watch.  May I ask how much the servicing was for the watch?  I got a new watch from the boutique yesterday and didn't think about needing to service it down the road, I'm kinda having second thoughts about it now


Hi nellebelle101  sorry for the delayed response. I believe the service fee was around $400 back in 2015. I don't use my watch that often, especially now so not sure if I need to get it serviced again.


----------



## gagabag

Le 14 bis Santos Dumont


----------



## beesknees2

Love the Santos Dumont! Is that a small or medium size? Two-tone?


----------



## gagabag

beesknees2 said:


> Love the Santos Dumont! Is that a small or medium size? Two-tone?


This is large, which fits like a medium, tbh


----------



## Louish

CDC21 said:


> Hi there I am new to this thread but would love your opinions I’m looking at Ballon Bleu 33mm or 36mm but can’t decide. For ref I am 5ft 7inch with slim build hope you can help this is a very belated birthday gift to myself



I much prefer the smaller on you. Looks more in proportion to your wrist


----------



## Teerakrainbow

winnie_cooper said:


> Just in from Paris. My new alligator strap.
> 
> View attachment 4928341
> View attachment 4928342


Hello,
is look very classic and beautiful watch with alligator strap,
please may I asked, did you order strap from Cartier online? 
I just got my tank solo too, and want to change the strap, but have to go to the boutique and is still close.
if you do not mind, please can you share information about how you order?
Thank you.


----------



## LoveMyHalo

My Tank Solo, an anniversary gift last month. I will be buying a leather strap soon, just need to decide on the color.


----------



## Chaton

New Cartier Tank Cintrée Limited Edition Release in celebration of the 100th birthday of the watch:



			Bloomberg - Are you a robot?


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

Chaton said:


> New Cartier Tank Cintrée Limited Edition Release in celebration of the 100th birthday of the watch:
> 
> 
> 
> Bloomberg - Are you a robot?


That’s a beautiful watch!


----------



## Tink47

ladidalola said:


> Hi nellebelle101  sorry for the delayed response. I believe the service fee was around $400 back in 2015. I don't use my watch that often, especially now so not sure if I need to get it serviced again.


My quartz Tank Anglaise just had a complete service.  The cost was $395.  I also had them shine the watch (no additional cost) and it looks new again .  It did take about a month to get my watch back.  My SA told me that this service includes a 2 year warranty on the watch.


----------



## Tink47

Tink47 said:


> My quartz Tank Anglaise just had a complete service.  The cost was $395.  I also had them shine the watch (no additional cost) and it looks new again .  It did take about a month to get my watch back.  My SA told me that this service includes a 2 year warranty on the watch.


----------



## JolieS

Chaton said:


> New Cartier Tank Cintrée Limited Edition Release in celebration of the 100th birthday of the watch:
> 
> 
> 
> Bloomberg - Are you a robot?


Congrats on scoring one of the 150 watches in this limited edition!


----------



## Chaton

JolieS said:


> Congrats on scoring one of the 150 watches in this limited edition!



Oh no - I didn’t actually get one.

I only wanted to share this article of this limited edition watch that Cartier will offer.


----------



## PurpleLilac97

Thank you! I don’t know where you’re located. But there are no Cartier Boutiques near me. I went to an authorized jeweler and had them order it from Cartier. I picked the color and leather, the watchmaker told me what size to get. And then he put the order into France. It takes up to 3 months, but mine arrived in about two. I’m guessing you could probably order over the phone if you know what you want. Good luck!



Teerakrainbow said:


> Hello,
> is look very classic and beautiful watch with alligator strap,
> please may I asked, did you order strap from Cartier online?
> I just got my tank solo too, and want to change the strap, but have to go to the boutique and is still close.
> if you do not mind, please can you share information about how you order?
> Thank you.


----------



## Teerakrainbow

winnie_cooper said:


> Thank you! I don’t know where you’re located. But there are no Cartier Boutiques near me. I went to an authorized jeweler and had them order it from Cartier. I picked the color and leather, the watchmaker told me what size to get. And then he put the order into France. It takes up to 3 months, but mine arrived in about two. I’m guessing you could probably order over the phone if you know what you want. Good luck!


Hi, 
Thank you for your reply.


----------



## seeshells78

So...I did a thing. 
Tank Americaine wg and Tank Francaise ss. I'm shook.


----------



## Aelfaerie

Thanks for sharing! Which size is this?


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

seeshells78 said:


> So...I did a thing.
> Tank Americaine wg and Tank Francaise ss. I'm shook.



Gorgeous watches seashells!!  I’ve been thinking of getting the Tank Americaine.  What size is yours?  It looks nice.


----------



## seeshells78

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> Gorgeous watches seashells!!  I’ve been thinking of getting the Tank Americaine.  What size is yours?  It looks nice.


Thank you  It's a small, I tried the mini as well but could barely read the dial.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

seeshells78 said:


> Thank you  It's a small, I tried the mini as well but could barely read the dial.



Thank you!


----------



## blushbites

I got my vintage Must de cartier watch last year & am still in love with it. It seems to be getting shinier the more I wear it!


----------



## ellebelle89

mini baignoire - my 30th birthday present from my now husband a few months before our wedding. The mini size feels perfect on my super tiny wrists.


----------



## jinshil

Anyone with a 13cm wrist with a small tank francaise watch? Curious to know how it would fit. Thank you.


----------



## dbcelly

I'm having the Panthere vs. Tank Francaise debate for my first Cartier watch.  Leaning towards the Panthere based on pictures, but do want to try both on. 

If anyone has tried on the Panthere mini 21x25mm AND small 22x30mm, please share your thoughts (or pictures)!  

I've only found the one pic of the mini from @weubbe, and it's beautiful!!! Pretty sure the mini size will work for me but the price difference between the mini vs. small isn't that big. 



weubbe said:


> I have a tiny wrist, so I purchased the Mini Panthere. Every time I look down I smile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4754082


----------



## Hq8

ATOH said:


> Still loving my large Tank after
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4889414
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> years ❤


What is the size?


----------



## Suzi4444

dbcelly said:


> I'm having the Panthere vs. Tank Francaise debate for my first Cartier watch.  Leaning towards the Panthere based on pictures, but do want to try both on.
> 
> If anyone has tried on the Panthere mini 21x25mm AND small 22x30mm, please share your thoughts (or pictures)!
> 
> I've only found the one pic of the mini from @weubbe, and it's beautiful!!! Pretty sure the mini size will work for me but the price difference between the mini vs. small isn't that big.


I'm having the same debate! Hoping people will post some comparative pics here!


----------



## renants

Hello everyone! This is my first post here... this tank watch (34mm in stainless steel and black matt alligator, quartz movement) is the only Cartier watch I own which I purchased in 2016. It's my go-to watch for everyday use


----------



## Miss Dolly

How does it look? What i thinking of buying for daily after i get my first job out of college.


----------



## lishukha

Miss Dolly said:


> How does it look? What i thinking of buying for daily after i get my first job out of college.
> 
> View attachment 5023609
> 
> View attachment 5023610


It’s beautiful on you! What size is this?


----------



## Miss Dolly

lishukha said:


> It’s beautiful on you! What size is this?



Thanks i believe is the small size. My wrists are tiny. I even tried like the mini mini watch Cartier makes and could kind of pull it off but that watch was so tiny that i couldn't see the hour almost! Plus this one looks better and fills my wrist. Medium or normal size was too huge for me, even the lugs looked big.

Here is the final price i was quoted as i am eligible for Tax Free. 6K Euro. I took photo for reference and to remember, and also for the SKU tag.


----------



## lishukha

Miss Dolly said:


> Thanks i believe is the small size. My wrists are tiny. I even tried like the mini mini watch Cartier makes and could kind of pull it off but that watch was so tiny that i couldn't see the hour almost! Plus this one looks better and fills my wrist. Medium or normal size was too huge for me, even the lugs looked big.
> 
> Here is the final price i was quoted as i am eligible for Tax Free. 6K Euro. I took photo for reference and to remember, and also for the SKU tag.
> 
> View attachment 5023844


That small does look like a good size on you!! Do you mind sharing what size your wrist is?  and it’s such a good price for you! Hope you pull the trigger soon


----------



## Miss Dolly

lishukha said:


> That small does look like a good size on you!! Do you mind sharing what size your wrist is?  and it’s such a good price for you! Hope you pull the trigger soon



I don't know! I never measured my wrist in my life   . When I do on this upcoming days i will let you know. I don't even think i have a measuring tape here at hand but i'll report back.

I question if wherever to pull the trigger on the Panthere as i already have a more beautiful/expensive watch.




Of course this one isn't to wear daily as I want to conserve it in great shape. ^
So i think to myself , is it really necessary to buy a watch like this Cartier? I already have a watch that i like and fills that fancy watch bucket list. So it's not like a priority/urgency to buy the Panthere, if i get it is because i want something to wear more daily.

Anyhow i need to sweat 1 year of work first until i feel deserving of spending 6K on a watch as a recent grad.


----------



## Miss Dolly

This is the mini micro... smallest size available from the Panthere.. i just tried it for laughs but clearly the small size fits me better than the tiny micro Panthere that looks more like a bracelet with a dial than a watch sporting a bracelet. 

I also preferred more then two-toned... but here it is for curious eyes. It is too tiny! Your eyes would strain seeing the time. I don't know which individual can rock this size of watch... my hands and wrists are tiny and even for me this looked a little bit on the small size (well the small one looked better)




Night and Day difference with the one in the previous page. This was just 1 second i put it on wrist out of curiosity.


----------



## lishukha

I’ve been stalking this thread for so long and am finally a Cartier watch owner 

looking at all the pictures online, I always knew I was going to go with the small panthere. But when I was trying the small one on in store, I thought wow! This watch really is small. I tried on the medium and it looked more like what I saw on others online. But like what others said before, the medium feels more like a watch while the small feels more like a piece of jewelry - which helped me make the decision to go with the small. Funny thing is - when I finally took a picture of the watch today after receiving it in the mail (didn’t do it when I was in store), the watch size actually looks much bigger on me. For some reason I think this watch just looks bigger in picture than real life? Anyways - I’m totally in love with this beautiful timepiece and can’t stop staring at it!! Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## ATOH

Hq8 said:


> What is the size?


Mine is the Large Quartz


----------



## dbcelly

Thank you BOTH for sharing!  I'm going through the mini vs small debate, and based on pictures the mini doesn't LOOK that tiny to me.  So it's super helpful to get your perspectives. 

The measurements make it seem like there isn't a huge difference... Mini 21x25mm AND small 22x30mm,  but it sounds like it's quite clear in person. 

I do want mine to look/feel like jewelry but I do want to be able to SEE the time!  Wonder if I should buy both to try and return the one that doesn't fit..




Miss Dolly said:


> This is the mini micro... smallest size available from the Panthere.. i just tried it for laughs but clearly the small size fits me better than the tiny micro Panthere that looks more like a bracelet with a dial than a watch sporting a bracelet.
> 
> I also preferred more then two-toned... but here it is for curious eyes. It is too tiny! Yo*ur eyes would strain seeing the time.* I don't know which individual can rock this size of watch... my hands and wrists are tiny and even for me this looked a little bit on the small size (well the small one looked better)
> 
> View attachment 5023909
> 
> 
> Night and Day difference with the one in the previous page. This was just 1 second i put it on wrist out of curiosity.





lishukha said:


> I’ve been stalking this thread for so long and am finally a Cartier watch owner
> 
> looking at all the pictures online, I always knew I was going to go with the small panthere. But when I was trying the small one on in store, I thought wow! This watch really is small. I tried on the medium and it looked more like what I saw on others online. But like what others said before, the medium feels more like a watch while the* small feels more like a piece of jewelry* - which helped me make the decision to go with the small. Funny thing is - when I finally took a picture of the watch today after receiving it in the mail (didn’t do it when I was in store), the watch size actually looks much bigger on me. For some reason I think this watch just looks bigger in picture than real life? Anyways - I’m totally in love with this beautiful timepiece and can’t stop staring at it!! Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Machick333

My large ballon blue! I think it’s a 41??? It’s pretty big lol . Don’t wear it much these days ; Apple Watch all day long to get those steps in !


----------



## caglape

i’m also going through a debate to figure which one to get


----------



## yzeet

Small Cartier tank steel and small rondo steel


----------



## Lux.

My tank solo


----------



## emo4488




----------



## looksjustright

emo4488 said:


> View attachment 5058869
> View attachment 5058870


Is this the small?


----------



## emo4488

looksjustright said:


> Is this the small?


Yes - it is the small. Here it is next to the solo (and my resort band..lol)


----------



## looksjustright

emo4488 said:


> Yes - it is the small. Here it is next to the solo (and my resort band..lol)
> 
> View attachment 5059098


Thank you! I have an appointment coming up and I’m looking forward to seeing how the sizes actually look in person.I think the small looks like a great size on you.


----------



## PurpleLilac97

Question, anyone with a small wrist having issues with the metal clasp/hinge thing on the inside of the band? My wrist is about 5-3/4” and I’m always adjusting my middle size tank solo because of it. It either jabs me in my wrist, or it sticks out to the side and messes up the shape of the strap. I’m considering selling it and buying the small instead even though it’s less than a year old and I love it. Anyone have the small and can tell me how it sits on their wrist?


----------



## Lillianlm

It’s an oldie but goodie


----------



## axlm

My small tank solo, bought in 2019


----------



## Lux.

Just picked up tank francaise from servicing


----------



## Lux.

winnie_cooper said:


> Question, anyone with a small wrist having issues with the metal clasp/hinge thing on the inside of the band? My wrist is about 5-3/4” and I’m always adjusting my middle size tank solo because of it. It either jabs me in my wrist, or it sticks out to the side and messes up the shape of the strap. I’m considering selling it and buying the small instead even though it’s less than a year old and I love it. Anyone have the small and can tell me how it sits on their wrist?
> 
> View attachment 5059829
> View attachment 5059830



Hello!! I have the small. I hope this helps. My wrist is almost 6 inches around.


----------



## PurpleLilac97

Thank you! It does help. It doesn’t look like the metal piece is that much smaller. Oh well. Thanks again!



Lux. said:


> Hello!! I have the small. I hope this helps. My wrist is almost 6 inches around.


----------



## hab818

Newest purchase. Went into the store wanting to purchase the tank solo but ultimately settling for the tank LC. Also wanted the YG Panthere small but... that’s more a wishlist item


----------



## cartiernikki

hab818 said:


> Newest purchase. Went into the store wanting to purchase the tank solo but ultimately settling for the tank LC. Also wanted the YG Panthere small but... that’s more a wishlist item
> 
> View attachment 5066975


Love that watch and it looks perfect for your wrist! Thanks for sharing. What size is that? What size is your wrist?


----------



## cartiernikki

cartiernikki said:


> Love that watch and it looks perfect for your wrist! Thanks for sharing. What size is that? What size is your wrist?


I hope u get a panther too someday. I  think the midsize would be perfect for u. If u try one on share a pic. If u can please.


----------



## cartiernikki

Lux. said:


> Hello!! I have the small. I hope this helps. My wrist is almost 6 inches around.
> 
> View attachment 5061045
> View attachment 5061046
> View attachment 5061047
> View attachment 5061048
> View attachment 5061049


I like that size on you. Maybe you could try a buckle instead of that fold over clasp.


----------



## cartiernikki

seeshells78 said:


> So...I did a thing.
> Tank Americaine wg and Tank Francaise ss. I'm shook.


I love your taste. Nice pics. For your beautiful wrist. Both look great. I lean toward liking the francaise a little better


----------



## vinotastic

Purchased my very first Cartier watch this weekend. I thought I’d be there forever trying on options but I wasn’t even there 30 minutes. Plus the stock was low. I went in pretty confident about the tank solo but was keeping my options open and came out with the Tank Americaine!  

How often do you all swap the leather straps?


----------



## hab818

cartiernikki said:


> Love that watch and it looks perfect for your wrist! Thanks for sharing. What size is that? What size is your wrist?


That’s the small YG tank LC. I don’t plan on wearing it daily so I didn’t want an automatic. I also mostly own YG jewelry so it was perfect.

I tried on the large and the small (sorry, forgot to take photos!). I agree with what everyone has said so far about the sizes- the large made it look like an actual watch while the small was more like jewelry and delicate-appearing. I loved the small. The mini is... reeeeeally small.


----------



## cartiernikki

hab818 said:


> That’s the small YG tank LC. I don’t plan on wearing it daily so I didn’t want an automatic. I also mostly own YG jewelry so it was perfect.
> 
> I tried on the large and the small (sorry, forgot to take photos!). I agree with what everyone has said so far about the sizes- the large made it look like an actual watch while the small was more like jewelry and delicate-appearing. I loved the small. The mini is... reeeeeally small.


I agree the mini is too small. The smallest size panthere i think is too small unless you have a small wrist since it is so thin. I appreciate your reply! Enjoy! I would get caught starring. I bet u will get lots of compliments. Looks so good on you!


----------



## am1ly

My 2nd Cartier watch, Tank Française and her besties


----------



## looksjustright

am1ly said:


> My 2nd Cartier watch, Tank Française and her besties
> 
> View attachment 5074669
> View attachment 5074673


Gorgeous! You have a beautiful collection. Is that the small TF?


----------



## lvlitigator




----------



## am1ly

looksjustright said:


> Gorgeous! You have a beautiful collection. Is that the small TF?


Thank you. Yes it’s the small size. I don’t understand why it looks bigger in photo than in real life.


----------



## PurpleLilac97

I need opinions please. There is no Cartier anywhere near me. So I ordered two watches to choose from.
Top - small Tank Solo in rose gold.
Bottom - small Tank Louis Cartier in rose gold.

I’m drawn to the LC. (Of course, the more expensive one!) But I’m wondering if it looks too small on my wrist.


----------



## vinotastic

winnie_cooper said:


> I need opinions please. There is no Cartier anywhere near me. So I ordered two watches to choose from.
> Top - small Tank Solo in rose gold.
> Bottom - small Tank Louis Cartier in rose gold.
> 
> I’m drawn to the LC. (Of course, the more expensive one!) But I’m wondering if it looks too small on my wrist.
> View attachment 5077611
> View attachment 5077612



I just bought my tank americaine exactly one week ago and tried on the ones you have here. And honestly the LC is a whole other level.  I don’t think it’s too small. I actually think there is a delicate-ness to it that will elevate anything.


----------



## PurpleLilac97

I agree, it’s on a completely different level than the solo. But sometimes I see Diana and Jackie O pictured with their LC’s on and they look kind of small on them. And they’re both so elegant. And thin. But it’s just so darn pretty!!



vinotastic said:


> I just bought my tank americaine exactly one week ago and tried on the ones you have here. And honestly the LC is a whole other level.  I don’t think it’s too small. I actually think there is a delicate-ness to it that will elevate anything.


----------



## vinotastic

winnie_cooper said:


> I agree, it’s on a completely different level than the solo. But sometimes I see Diana and Jackie O pictured with their LC’s on and they look kind of small on them. And they’re both so elegant. And thin. But it’s just so darn pretty!!



isn’t there a larger size LC? Would that be better? Granted, probably not for the wallet   No matter what I’m sure you will love it !


----------



## beesknees2

I agree--the Tank Louis Cartier is so luxe and sophisticated. The Tank Solo may look fine on its own, but it looks cheap by comparison when it's next to the LC. Besides, the LC is the original Tank! It's the only model with all that history: General Pershing, Andy Warhol, Princess Diana, Jackie Kennedy, etc.


----------



## PurpleLilac97

There is a large, it’s in between the small and large tank. But I’m selling my large tank because it’s too big. And you’re right, another couple of thousand. I’m really leaning toward the LC. 



vinotastic said:


> isn’t there a larger size LC? Would that be better? Granted, probably not for the wallet   No matter what I’m sure you will love it !


----------



## looksjustright

The LC is a whole other level, honestly. If it’s in the budget to splurge there’s no comparison. It looks wonderful on you, very classic vibe.


----------



## PurpleLilac97

I’m going to tell my husband this! But you’re right. There’s something about the rounded edges of the LC and the strap that gives it that little bit extra. And I’m happy that it’s hand wound and a regular buckle strap clasp. 



beesknees2 said:


> I agree--the Tank Louis Cartier is so luxe and sophisticated. The Tank Solo may look fine on its own, but it looks cheap by comparison when it's next to the LC. Besides, the LC is the original Tank! It's the only model with all that history: General Pershing, Andy Warhol, Princess Diana, Jackie Kennedy, etc.


----------



## looksjustright

am1ly said:


> Thank you. Yes it’s the small size. I don’t understand why it looks bigger in photo than in real life.



I think that happens with the TF! I have been thinking about the small TF versus small Panthere and I am leaning toward the TF. Thanks for sharing your pics!


----------



## PurpleLilac97

Thank you! It’s my 20th anniversary present. My FIL told my husband he better get me something really nice for not returning him. 



looksjustright said:


> The LC is a whole other level, honestly. If it’s in the budget to splurge there’s no comparison. It looks wonderful on you, very classic vibe.


----------



## PurpleLilac97

My husband (geo bachelor at the moment) was finally able to see pics of the Solo and LC. Took him less than 5 seconds to pick the LC. Thank you for all the input. I’m keeping my dream watch.


----------



## cartiernikki

winnie_cooper said:


> I need opinions please. There is no Cartier anywhere near me. So I ordered two watches to choose from.
> Top - small Tank Solo in rose gold.
> Bottom - small Tank Louis Cartier in rose gold.
> 
> I’m drawn to the LC. (Of course, the more expensive one!) But I’m wondering if it looks too small on my wrist.
> View attachment 5077611
> View attachment 5077612


Congrats. Enjoy. Looks amazing on u! If your wrist was bigger i would say midsize but i think your new watch looks perfect on u! Congrats on 20 yrs. Too.


----------



## Lola121

VCA21 said:


> My watch, it is 4 years old. Usually  wear it by itself.
> View attachment 4528452


Hi what size is this thanks? X


----------



## VCA21

Lola121 said:


> Hi what size is this thanks? X



It is 33mm (my wrist is 16,5 cm)


----------



## dove221

My first Cartier watch- Tank Solo❤️ Had to grab since they will stop making it


----------



## ronnie20

dove221 said:


> My first Cartier watch- Tank Solo❤ Had to grab since they will stop making it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5095343


They're going to stop making it?


----------



## dove221

ronnie20 said:


> They're going to stop making it?


yes, so that's why I rushed out to buy it. They are introducing other models but this one will be unavailable once they sell out.


----------



## beesknees2

dove221 said:


> yes, so that's why I rushed out to buy it. They are introducing other models but this one will be unavailable once they sell out.


Just the SS or the ones with leather straps as well?


----------



## dove221

beesknees2 said:


> Just the SS or the ones with leather straps as well?


My understanding is both- they are dropping the Tank Solo line. So if you are going to purchase- call your local SA now so she/he can get you one.


----------



## Chopan

That’s too bad.. it doesn’t look like the new Must releases will feature any yellow gold or rose gold cases.


----------



## mohagenka

dove221 said:


> yes, so that's why I rushed out to buy it. They are introducing other models but this one will be unavailable once they sell out.



Did you hear this from an SA? Do you happen to know when exactly they’ll be discontinuing it? I’m literally saving up for a Tank Solo right now and was hoping to get it at the end of August...If it’s gone then I guess I could consider the Francaise or Ronde but was really hoping for the Tank!


----------



## dove221

Chopan said:


> That’s too bad.. it doesn’t look like the new Must releases will feature any yellow gold or rose gold cases.


I know! Not feeling the Musts.


----------



## dove221

mohagenka said:


> Did you hear this from an SA? Do you happen to know when exactly they’ll be discontinuing it? I’m literally saving up for a Tank Solo right now and was hoping to get it at the end of August...If it’s gone then I guess I could consider the Francaise or Ronde but was really hoping for the Tank!


I heard this from a few people I know that are watch enthusiasts and then followed up with my SA who confirmed the news. I, too was planning for this Tank purchase later this year but after hearing this- I rushed to grab. The new line known as the “Must” is just not my thing. I love the Ronde and the Santos! Both good options!


----------



## ronnie20

mohagenka said:


> Did you hear this from an SA? Do you happen to know when exactly they’ll be discontinuing it? I’m literally saving up for a Tank Solo right now and was hoping to get it at the end of August...If it’s gone then I guess I could consider the Francaise or Ronde but was really hoping for the Tank!




I was also saving up for a Solo.


----------



## Chopan

dove221 said:


> I heard this from a few people I know that are watch enthusiasts and then followed up with my SA who confirmed the news. I, too was planning for this Tank purchase later this year but after hearing this- I rushed to grab. The new line known as the “Must” is just not my thing. I love the Ronde and the Santos! Both good options!



Have you heard if the ronde solos are also being discontinued?


----------



## dove221

Chopan said:


> Have you heard if the ronde solos are also being discontinued?


No, I have only heard Tank Solos. Ronde should hopefully still be available


----------



## carleykitten

NOOOOOOO!!! I'm so sad!!
I am saving up for one as a grad gift to myself when I finish my master's next year!!
What a bummer =(


----------



## vinotastic

The tank solos are off the site, replaced with similarly priced (I cannot remember exactly) Must options - SM or LG with leather or SS


----------



## Lux.

It looks like they changed the crown? It looks a little more like the LC now.


----------



## looksjustright

Looks like Tank Must de Cartier? I think it looks good, I hope they release it in yellow and/or pink gold with a leather strap, I only see the stainless option. The LC is gorgeous but it would be nice to have a lower price point option.


----------



## carleykitten

carleykitten said:


> NOOOOOOO!!! I'm so sad!!
> I am saving up for one as a grad gift to myself when I finish my master's next year!!
> What a bummer =(


Okay... I did a bit of investigating... I like the Tank Must just as much!... hopefully there is no huge price increase with this change over. the solo seemed to be the entry level time piece at Cartier..maybe the Must is replacing that?
I like that they are making it a bit more like the LC.. but also, is this going to be sustainable long-term to have two similar LC looking watches at different price points? I could see them bringing the solo back in a few years...anyone else?


----------



## heyheyse

New to me Santos Galbee in 24mm


----------



## missie1

My new RG balloon Bleu.  Waiting on colored strap to come in


----------



## beesknees2

missie1 said:


> My new RG balloon Bleu.  Waiting on colored strap to come in


Love this combo! Would love to see modeling pics.


----------



## missie1

beesknees2 said:


> Love this combo! Would love to see modeling pics.


Here it is with my RG VCA bracelets.   I don’t like this band.  Can’t wIt till my other bands arrive


----------



## EpiFanatic

Actually my DH’s new tank. It looks surprisingly nice with the metal strap.


----------



## bitterpeach

heyheyse said:


> New to me Santos Galbee in 24mm
> 
> View attachment 5111813


These look so beautiful together!


----------



## Kekebabe

My birthday gift


----------



## MplusT

Balon Bleu 33mm


----------



## Addicted to bags

MplusT said:


> Balon Bleu 33mm


Twins!


----------



## looksjustright

New to me small TF! Excuse the poor lighting, just got it tonight and could not wait to take pics!


----------



## sherrysi

Oh just found this thread!

My over 5 years old *Tank Anglaise*, which is my all time favourite. I think they have been discontinued? No longer on the website anyway. 



And here is the *Ballon Bleu with pink dial* that I got last year. Can't resist a pale pink


----------



## looksjustright

sherrysi said:


> Oh just found this thread!
> 
> My over 5 years old *Tank Anglaise*, which is my all time favourite. I think they have been discontinued? No longer on the website anyway.
> View attachment 5123102
> 
> 
> And here is the *Ballon Bleu with pink dial* that I got last year. Can't resist a pale pink
> View attachment 5123104



Beautiful! I’m a fan of a pink dial too, which is why I looked for a TF with the MOP dial. The Anglaise is such a classic look as well!


----------



## sherrysi

looksjustright said:


> Beautiful! I’m a fan of a pink dial too, which is why I looked for a TF with the MOP dial. The Anglaise is such a classic look as well!


MOP dial is so beautiful I agree! I had one on an old watch from another brand before. Very lovely.


----------



## missie1

One of the SO straps for my New RG Balloon Bleu finally came in.  I posted the original strap combo and the new. I’m so loving this combination now.  I didn’t like the original  strap at all


----------



## looksjustright

missie1 said:


> One of the SO straps for my New RG Balloon Bleu finally came in.  I posted the original strap combo and the new. I’m so loving this combination now.  I didn’t like the original  strap at all
> 
> View attachment 5124650
> 
> 
> View attachment 5124651
> 
> 
> View attachment 5124652
> 
> 
> View attachment 5124653
> 
> 
> View attachment 5124654


The lighter strap goes really nicely with your VCA stack! Beautiful!


----------



## missie1

looksjustright said:


> The lighter strap goes really nicely with your VCA stack! Beautiful!


Thanks so much.  Yes it does. I’m so glad it all came together like I planned.


----------



## crystal_cat

I went to view the new Tank Must at an authorised stockist in my country, and tried it in the leather strap version. I wanted to try the bracelet as well to compare, but the SA was really pushy, got right into my personal space (during a pandemic!) and wasn't happy when I declined sharing my contact info with her. It was a really negative shopping experience, but the watch is beautiful. Wish I had tried the bracelet version as well. I'll wait and see what the vegan strap is like when they release that one.


----------



## VLM57

Tank Louis small black croc strap which I have had for over 20 years


----------



## Addicted to bags

VLM57 said:


> Tank Louis small black croc strap which I have had for over 20 years


Total classic!


----------



## Purrsey

I'm not really a watch person but if i do feel like wearing one, it's this or my Omega.


----------



## Supriya Gaikwad

These are my watches!


----------



## boyslikebagstoo

This is my newest piece, the beautiful Cartier Tank Must XL. first day on the wrist!


----------



## archieluxury

I love the Cartier Watch ..... I have the 18K Baignoire watch.  
This watch was the model which Charlie Chaplin bought for his wife (Ooney I think).
Named after the French word for bath tub.


----------



## sparklywacky

EpiFanatic said:


> Actually my DH’s new tank. It looks surprisingly nice with the metal strap.


Love it. What size is this?


----------



## EpiFanatic

sparklywacky said:


> Love it. What size is this?


Thank you.  It’s a Large Must.


----------



## Ralii

my newest piece, the tank must in ss. Love it!!


----------



## dbcelly

Ralii said:


> my newest piece, the tank must in ss. Love it!!
> 
> View attachment 5154341


So pretty!  Is this the small size?  And, weird question..but how does the watch feel - is it light and is the bracelet smooth?


----------



## Ralii

Hi- it’s the large version. It’s also the lightest watch I’ve had (my apple watch is heavier). The band is very smooth and also easy to wear. I like a looser fit and have about a fingers space but it still doesn’t move around as much as others and doesn’t bother me.


----------



## Ralii

dbcelly said:


> So pretty!  Is this the small size?  And, weird question..but how does the watch feel - is it light and is the bracelet smooth?


Hi- it’s the large version. It’s also the lightest watch I’ve had (my apple watch is heavier). The band is very smooth and also easy to wear. I like a looser fit and have about a fingers space but it still doesn’t move around as much as others and doesn’t bother me


----------



## dottiebbb

I bought myself a small Tank Francaise for my 40th birthday, two-tone rose gold with pink mother of pearl face. I love that it will fit most any occasion, elegant and understated.


----------



## dottiebbb

A local jewelery shop had this in the estate case, so I had to try it on: a small gold with diamonds Panthere! Price was $13k.


----------



## Frivole88

Hi, sorry for the noob question I hope someone can explain to me. Is the leather strap replacement applicable to all Cartier watches or only on selected styles? I'm planning to get a gold/ss watch but I also want to be able to replace it with a leather strap when I want to change the look.


----------



## cartiernikki

crystal_cat said:


> I went to view the new Tank Must at an authorised stockist in my country, and tried it in the leather strap version. I wanted to try the bracelet as well to compare, but the SA was really pushy, got right into my personal space (during a pandemic!) and wasn't happy when I declined sharing my contact info with her. It was a really negative shopping experience, but the watch is beautiful. Wish I had tried the bracelet version as well. I'll wait and see what the vegan strap is like when they release that one.


That person should lose their job. I hate that. Thats no way to treat any customer or person in any situation. No matter what it is . that is a ****ty attitude. Sorry u dealt with that. Enjoy that beauty on your wrist everyday.✌


----------



## cartiernikki

dove221 said:


> My first Cartier watch- Tank Solo❤ Had to grab since they will stop making it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5095343
> 
> [Good for u ! Congrats. Send a pic. When u have links removed please


----------



## missie1

kristinlorraine said:


> Hi, sorry for the noob question I hope someone can explain to me. Is the leather strap replacement applicable to all Cartier watches or only on selected styles? I'm planning to get a gold/ss watch but I also want to be able to replace it with a leather strap when I want to change the look.


I believe its available as long as that model offers a strap version.  You need to go to AD and see the selections


----------



## rsfsyaza

Miss Dolly said:


> How does it look? What i thinking of buying for daily after i get my first job out of college.
> 
> View attachment 5023609
> 
> View attachment 5023610


Looks absolutely gorgeous on your wrist!


----------



## rsfsyaza

My husband is getting me my first ever Cartier watch and I can't decide between the small and the large size. This is their the Tank Must. For reference I'm 163 cm in height. Would appreciate your thoughts, thanks!


----------



## scheurin

In my opinion the smaller one is it. However, it is hard to judge just from photos. I did pictures where a smaller watch looked larger than the next size just by adjusting the distance of the camera.


----------



## scheurin

Nothing special but I like my Santos Dumont.


----------



## miss_chiff

rsfsyaza said:


> My husband is getting me my first ever Cartier watch and I can't decide between the small and the large size. This is their the Tank Must. For reference I'm 163 cm in height. Would appreciate your thoughts, thanks!
> 
> 
> View attachment 5179176
> 
> 
> View attachment 5179175


I like that I/one can see the bracelet/band part of the watch. I prefer the smaller of the two on you. GLD


----------



## cali_to_ny

scheurin said:


> Nothing special but I like my Santos Dumont.


Looks pretty special to me!


----------



## sparklywacky

rsfsyaza said:


> My husband is getting me my first ever Cartier watch and I can't decide between the small and the large size. This is their the Tank Must. For reference I'm 163 cm in height. Would appreciate your thoughts, thanks!
> 
> 
> View attachment 5179176
> 
> 
> View attachment 5179175


The smaller one looks nicer on you.
Keep us posted on what you ended up getting!


----------



## axlm

rsfsyaza said:


> My husband is getting me my first ever Cartier watch and I can't decide between the small and the large size. This is their the Tank Must. For reference I'm 163 cm in height. Would appreciate your thoughts, thanks!
> 
> 
> View attachment 5179176
> 
> 
> View attachment 5179175



I think smaller as well. It still looks quite decent sized.


----------



## Cool Breeze

scheurin said:


> Nothing special but I like my Santos Dumont.


It’s beautiful!


----------



## scheurin

Thank you. For me it's just an everyday placeholder for my Tank Cintrée dula time which is in service and the other custom made one which is in production - hopefully


----------



## danemmy2625

Hi there.. what size is this please? Thanks!!



Lillianlm said:


> View attachment 5059937
> 
> 
> It’s an oldie but goodie


----------



## zibeline91

Work with mademoiselle Chanel today…


----------



## scheurin

Teaser


----------



## chanelbee23

scheurin said:


> Thank you. For me it's just an everyday placeholder for my Tank Cintrée dula time which is in service and the other custom made one which is in production - hopefully


Oh wow I didn’t know you could get a custom watch. Can’t wait to see pics!


----------



## scheurin

Oh I still have to wait for another few months. They do custom items but it's very hard go get approved by Cartier to be eligible. Hermès like


----------



## MaggyH

Has anybody already bought the new Tank Must please? I’d love to see some mod shots please!


----------



## zazzle415

MaggyH said:


> Has anybody already bought the new Tank Must please? I’d love to see some mod shots please!



Picked mine up today, and I can’t stop looking at my wrist.

My face is the “large” one, pic 1 and 3. Pic 2 is the XL face. I tried the small size on too, but didn’t bother taking a pic bc the face was just too tiny for me to quickly glance and tell the time.


----------



## kt92

My Santos Galbee and my Tank Francaise.


----------



## MaggyH

zazzle415 said:


> Picked mine up today, and I can’t stop looking at my wrist.
> 
> My face is the “large” one, pic 1 and 3. Pic 2 is the XL face. I tried the small size on too, but didn’t bother taking a pic bc the face was just too tiny for me to quickly glance and tell the time.
> 
> View attachment 5192070
> 
> 
> View attachment 5192071
> 
> 
> View attachment 5192072


Love them both of you, such a timeless design. Congratulations on picking up this beauty! Did you try one with a metal bracelet too, or do you prefer a leather strap?


----------



## ElisaAnna

rsfsyaza said:


> My husband is getting me my first ever Cartier watch and I can't decide between the small and the large size. This is their the Tank Must. For reference I'm 163 cm in height. Would appreciate your thoughts, thanks!
> 
> 
> View attachment 5179176
> 
> 
> View attachment 5179175



just added the small to my wishlist… what a beautiful watch!!!


----------



## am2022

Big fan of santos - old santos circa 2010 - gift from dear husband


----------



## zazzle415

MaggyH said:


> Love them both of you, such a timeless design. Congratulations on picking up this beauty! Did you try one with a metal bracelet too, or do you prefer a leather strap?



thank you! I’ve been wearing it every day, and I know I made the right decision in choosing this as the one. I only tried on leathers for the tank since I have other watches with metal straps.


----------



## Cristinka

Hello, new here  
Here is my brand new Tank Must, small size. Was undecided between this and the francaise, but this felt much better on, and the dial was more legible to me.. 
Love it so much!


----------



## Cool Breeze

Cristinka said:


> Hello, new here
> Here is my brand new Tank Must, small size. Was undecided between this and the francaise, but this felt much better on, and the dial was more legible to me..
> Love it so much!


Congratulations!  I looks wonderful on you!


----------



## ashleyiixc

zazzle415 said:


> Picked mine up today, and I can’t stop looking at my wrist.
> 
> My face is the “large” one, pic 1 and 3. Pic 2 is the XL face. I tried the small size on too, but didn’t bother taking a pic bc the face was just too tiny for me to quickly glance and tell the time.
> 
> View attachment 5192070
> 
> 
> View attachment 5192071
> 
> 
> View attachment 5192072



Excellent choice! It looks so good on you. May I ask what size your wrist is? I’ve been thinking back and forth between the small and large, which might look too big on my 14cm wrist.


----------



## MaggyH

Cristinka said:


> Hello, new here
> Here is my brand new Tank Must, small size. Was undecided between this and the francaise, but this felt much better on, and the dial was more legible to me..
> Love it so much!


It looks so pretty on your wrist! Congratulatons!


----------



## Cristinka

Thank you! Very chuffed with it


----------



## MaggyH

Cristinka said:


> Thank you! Very chuffed with it


For reference, what's the size of your wrist please? I'm trying to decide which one to pick too.


----------



## Cristinka

Hi there! I’m not sure of my wrist measurement. But my wrists are pretty small. I would be a 16 in Cartier love sm size (although I prefer a loose fit so went with a 17). I had a few links taken out of the tank bracelet for a snug but still comfortable fit. I detest tight things on my wrist.
Sorry I’m probably not much help!


----------



## am1ly

Hi,

I went through the preloved route and got this one.
She’s arrived today and so stunning.
Thank you for letting me share


----------



## MaggyH

am1ly said:


> Hi,
> 
> I went through the preloved route and got this one.
> She’s arrived today and so stunning.
> Thank you for letting me share
> View attachment 5215057
> View attachment 5215058


What a gorgeous watch! Congratulations!


----------



## scheurin

am1ly said:


> I went through the preloved route and got this one.
> She’s arrived today and so stunning.
> Thank you for letting me share



When I saw this one a few years back I just thought wtf but now I absolutely adore it.  Sooooo beuatiful


----------



## am1ly

scheurin said:


> When I saw this one a few years back I just thought wtf but now I absolutely adore it.  Sooooo beuatiful


At the beginning, I thought the solid yg was too much. 
Today, I got it plus diamonds


----------



## Lourabee

New to me (today!) Roadster.  Love it.  (Not my veiny hands though.)


----------



## MplusT

Gold tank francaise. Got it 20 plus years now. Timeless classic.


----------



## scheurin

The Tank - especially the non-Must / Solos - are just stunning but not on the first glance. It just takes years to really see and appreciate their value.


----------



## axlm

MplusT said:


> Gold tank francaise. Got it 20 plus years now. Timeless classic.



Your watch is so beautiful!


----------



## LoveMyHalo

scheurin said:


> The Tank - especially the non-Must / Solos - are just stunning but not on the first glance. It just takes years to really see and appreciate their value.


This is so true! When I first tried on the Solo I was unimpressed, tried it again a year after and fell in love.


----------



## MplusT

axlm said:


> Your watch is so beautiful!


Thank you! It makes me so happy every time I wear it.


----------



## Happyish

Tank Francaise, size medium


----------



## wpa1ge

Cartier panthere. Birthday gift from my husband and my first luxury watch❤️


----------



## Cool Breeze

wpa1ge said:


> Cartier panthere. Birthday gift from my husband and my first luxury watch❤
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5223883


Happy Birthday!  What a special gift!  It looks beautiful on you.


----------



## cali_to_ny

wpa1ge said:


> Cartier panthere. Birthday gift from my husband and my first luxury watch❤


Spectacular!!


----------



## wpa1ge

thank you!❤️❤️ @Cool Breeze and @cali_to_ny


----------



## Lillianlm

I just got my Vendome watch back from Cartier after servicing. It looks brand new. Both the gold and ss pieces had been shiny, but in the servicing, the ss pieces were “etched”, making them look more dull than the gold. I like the change.


----------



## MaggyH

Lillianlm said:


> I just got my Vendome watch back from Cartier after servicing. It looks brand new. Both the gold and ss pieces had been shiny, but in the servicing, the ss pieces were “etched”, making them look more dull than the gold. I like the change.


Wow, it really looks brand new! So shiny!


----------



## MaggyH

wpa1ge said:


> Cartier panthere. Birthday gift from my husband and my first luxury watch❤


Congratulations and Happy Birthday! Your hubby is a keeper for sure


----------



## scheurin

As you - for what reason ever - prefer watches on cars ... here you go


----------



## DesigningStyle

Lillianlm said:


> I just got my Vendome watch back from Cartier after servicing. It looks brand new. Both the gold and ss pieces had been shiny, but in the servicing, the ss pieces were “etched”, making them look more dull than the gold. I like the change.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5227278
> View attachment 5227279


I think that finish was always stainless steel with a brushed look on that style.  Do you think the original finish wore off after time?


----------



## DesigningStyle

scheurin said:


> As you - for what reason ever - prefer watches on cars ... here you go


I think it would have a very different vibe on my Honda steering wheel!    Love the Jag!


----------



## Happyish

Lillianlm said:


> I just got my Vendome watch back from Cartier after servicing. It looks brand new. Both the gold and ss pieces had been shiny, but in the servicing, the ss pieces were “etched”, making them look more dull than the gold. I like the change.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5227278
> View attachment 5227279


It looks beautiful. They really did a wonderful job. Wear it well and in good health.


----------



## Lillianlm

DesigningStyle said:


> I think that finish was always stainless steel with a brushed look on that style.  Do you think the original finish wore off after time?



It was definitely shiny. I used to have a panthere (bought almost 30 years ago) which had the same band - both the gold and the ss were shiny. I noticed that when they reissued the panthere, the ss was brushed.


----------



## DesigningStyle

Lillianlm said:


> It was definitely shiny. I used to have a panthere (bought almost 30 years ago) which had the same band - both the gold and the ss were shiny. I noticed that when they reissued the panthere, the ss was brushed.


Ahhhh!  I don't remember that far back I guess!  I am surprised they made that change without approval.  Glad you are okay with it!


----------



## mgoch

am1ly said:


> Hi,
> 
> I went through the preloved route and got this one.
> She’s arrived today and so stunning.
> Thank you for letting me share
> View attachment 5215057
> View attachment 5215058


So beautiful!!


----------



## llee5

love my YG tank


----------



## scheurin

The reg Tank is just beautiful, sad that it dosn't fit me.


----------



## axlm

llee5 said:


> love my YG tank
> View attachment 5229201



so beautiful! looks great with your Chanel 19 as well


----------



## llee5

axlm said:


> so beautiful! looks great with your Chanel 19 as well


Thank you!


----------



## lorrayne329

Picked this up yesterday! Now… need to find a good day to start wearing it


----------



## dbcelly

lorrayne329 said:


> Picked this up yesterday! Now… need to find a good day to start wearing it
> 
> View attachment 5229996


I've heard this Tank Must (and the red and green versions) have been very popular!  Beautifully elegant and classic.


----------



## MaggyH

lorrayne329 said:


> Picked this up yesterday! Now… need to find a good day to start wearing it
> 
> View attachment 5229996


Congratulations, it's very hard to get


----------



## Louboutin329

lorrayne329 said:


> Picked this up yesterday! Now… need to find a good day to start wearing it
> 
> View attachment 5229996


this color is stunning!


----------



## am1ly

lorrayne329 said:


> Picked this up yesterday! Now… need to find a good day to start wearing it
> 
> View attachment 5229996


Congratulations. Can you please add a photo with this beauty on the wrist?


----------



## Happyish

llee5 said:


> love my YG tank
> View attachment 5229201


Stunning! What size is this?


----------



## Happyish

lorrayne329 said:


> Picked this up yesterday! Now… need to find a good day to start wearing it
> 
> View attachment 5229996


_Any_ day is a good day to wear this. It's gorgeous! Wear it well and in the best of health.


----------



## lorrayne329

am1ly said:


> Congratulations. Can you please add a photo with this beauty on the wrist?


Here we go! My wrist is approximately 13.5cm. I have also added photos of my tank louis in the small size for reference.


----------



## scheurin

Sadly they are all to small for me.

In your pics the blue Must seems too large but that may be just in the pictures which often are misleaading.


----------



## am1ly

lorrayne329 said:


> Here we go! My wrist is approximately 13.5cm. I have also added photos of my tank louis in the small size for reference.


Omg this Tank Louis is so stunning


----------



## shyla14

This Tank Must is beautiful. The red is classic Cartier . My wrist is 16.5 and I think the watch is sized small. Some pictures look deceiving making the watch look bigger.The colored ones are limited so I feel fortunate to get one especially the red/burgundy(I was informed that they only made 300 pcs each color).
I love the blue cabochon contrast to the red/burgundy.


----------



## dbcelly

shyla14 said:


> This Tank Must is beautiful. The red is classic Cartier . My wrist is 16.5 and I think the watch is sized small. Some pictures look deceiving making the watch look bigger.The colored ones are limited so I feel fortunate to get one especially the red/burgundy(I was informed that they only made 300 pcs each color).
> I love the blue cabochon contrast to the red/burgundy.
> 
> View attachment 5232455
> 
> 
> View attachment 5232456
> 
> 
> View attachment 5232457


I had no idea it was that limited!  The red looks beautiful with your chalcedony bracelet too!  I've been interested in the 5 motifs bracelet and was wondering why chalcedony isn't as popular?  It's been the only one I've seen in person and I though the transparency and color made it so much more unique.  Maybe it's cuz MOP is more 'classic VCA' and all gold versions are in general more durable.


----------



## ronnie20

Just purchased today! A medium Panthere. Couldn't decide at first between this and a Tank Must (small). Ultimately, this won out. Bracelet and watch are thinner than the Tank and fit nicely.


----------



## MaggyH

ronnie20 said:


> Just purchased today! A medium Panthere. Couldn't decide at first between this and a Tank Must (small). Ultimately, this won out. Bracelet and watch are thinner than the Tank and fit nicely.


Great choice, it's a beautiful watch!


----------



## Bardur

ronnie20 said:


> Just purchased today! A medium Panthere. Couldn't decide at first between this and a Tank Must (small). Ultimately, this won out. Bracelet and watch are thinner than the Tank and fit nicely.



This is beautiful. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## poshyetthrifty

My first Cartier watch, but not the last… a little vintage goodness


----------



## llee5

With my Panthere in small. Love how versatile it is


----------



## danemmy2625

My first vintage Cartier watch. I’m so in love!!


----------



## aiko610

Mini rose gold panthere with diamonds and small JUC


----------



## Priyaaanka

Can you ladies advise on a 33mm Ballon bleu de Cartier vs Medium Santos de Cartier in Steel and Automatic? I am stuck and can't decide which watch to purchase. They are similar in price range but i'm torn because i have a round rose gold Baume et Mercier Classima in 18K rose gold (also automatic) and leaning towards the santos because of the shape BUT i also see Ballon bleu more on women and more recognizable. I can't decide . Please HELP! i would probably stack it with my size 15 white gold juste un clou bracelet. Please provide your thoughts.


Separately, what you do think about their quartz watch? I do like the small/medium Panthere de Cartier but its quartz and not automatic . thank you!


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

Priyaaanka said:


> Can you ladies advise on a 33mm Ballon bleu de Cartier vs Medium Santos de Cartier in Steel and Automatic? I am stuck and can't decide which watch to purchase. They are similar in price range but i'm torn because i have a round rose gold Baume et Mercier Classima in 18K rose gold (also automatic) and leaning towards the santos because of the shape BUT i also see Ballon bleu more on women and more recognizable. I can't decide . Please HELP! i would probably stack it with my size 15 white gold juste un clou bracelet. Please provide your thoughts.
> 
> 
> Separately, what you do think about their quartz watch? I do like the small/medium Panthere de Cartier but its quartz and not automatic . thank you!


I love the look of the Santos but it was too masculine and heavy for me when I tried it on.  I have a BB 36 quartz and a BB 33 that is automatic.  Love them both.  I love that I never need to wind or reset the quartz watch.  I’m not so that needs a “Proper” timepiece.  The Panthere is a stunning watch.


----------



## Happyish

Priyaaanka said:


> Can you ladies advise on a 33mm Ballon bleu de Cartier vs Medium Santos de Cartier in Steel and Automatic? I am stuck and can't decide which watch to purchase. They are similar in price range but i'm torn because i have a round rose gold Baume et Mercier Classima in 18K rose gold (also automatic) and leaning towards the santos because of the shape BUT i also see Ballon bleu more on women and more recognizable. I can't decide . Please HELP! i would probably stack it with my size 15 white gold juste un clou bracelet. Please provide your thoughts.
> 
> 
> Separately, what you do think about their quartz watch? I do like the small/medium Panthere de Cartier but its quartz and not automatic . thank you!


When I showed my mother a watch I liked, she asked--don't you already have a watch that's round? It was a good point. Buy something different. I've followed that rule, and I'm happy with my choices--each watch I own is distinct.
Quarts vs. automatic is a matter of personal preference. However, when I asked the same question at Cartier, a SA regaled me with the history and workmanship of their automatic watches and I was sold. A quartz movement is little more than a package that fits into a case. Why bother? Why pay for the Cartier name if but for the workmanship? A watch should be a finely tuned instrument. I say wait for an automatic.


----------



## Mrs.Hermess

I have admired Cartier since I was young.  First pic os my go to watch and the second is a watch I gifted my husband but since he doesn’t wear it too often, I get to enjoy the benefits of the gift.


----------



## crystal_cat

I recently tried on the tank must with steel bracelet .... it's such a beautiful watch! I really want the solar powered version though, which would mean buying the steel strap as an addition. But with how long it's taking cartier to release the solar, I'll have time to save up lol


----------



## MaggyH

crystal_cat said:


> I recently tried on the tank must with steel bracelet .... it's such a beautiful watch! I really want the solar powered version though, which would mean buying the steel strap as an addition. But with how long it's taking cartier to release the solar, I'll have time to save up lol


It looks great on your wrist, it’s definitely a winner! I can’t wait to try the solar one on, but I think we’ll have to wait a while for it to be finally released.


----------



## Happyish

crystal_cat said:


> I recently tried on the tank must with steel bracelet .... it's such a beautiful watch! I really want the solar powered version though, which would mean buying the steel strap as an addition. But with how long it's taking cartier to release the solar, I'll have time to save up lol


This looks very nice on your wrist.


----------



## charcdh12

Panthère watch!! From years ago


----------



## Purrsey

My only cartier watch which hardly sees the light


----------



## sparklywacky

For Cartier quartz watch owners- does it bother you that your watch is quartz movement or it doesn’t bother you at all?


----------



## MaggyH

Purrsey said:


> My only cartier watch which hardly sees the light
> View attachment 5269873


You need a full gold version to go with your bracelets


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

sparklywacky said:


> For Cartier quartz watch owners- does it bother you that your watch is quartz movement or it doesn’t bother you at all?


Doesn’t bother me at all......LOVE IT.   I also have an automatic Cartier that I love but it is annoying having to wind it and set the time.


----------



## Purrsey

MaggyH said:


> You need a full gold version to go with your bracelets


I do? Then it's gotta be the gold Panthere as no other watches I like except the P.


----------



## Purrsey

sparklywacky said:


> For Cartier quartz watch owners- does it bother you that your watch is quartz movement or it doesn’t bother you at all?


Actually it never crosses my mind, especially I only wear my watch like once a month (not having to wind it).


----------



## Yintastic

sparklywacky said:


> For Cartier quartz watch owners- does it bother you that your watch is quartz movement or it doesn’t bother you at all?


Quartz watches did bother me at first, because I only ever owned automatic watches and personally prefer automatics..But once I bought my first quartz watch- the Panthere watch, I've been loving it so much that even if it is quartz it doesn't bother me anymore.


----------



## MaggyH

Purrsey said:


> I do? Then it's gotta be the gold Panthere as no other watches I like except the P.


Great choice!  Panthère is like a piece of jewellery in gold (especially with diamonds)


----------



## Purrsey

MaggyH said:


> Great choice!  Panthère is like a piece of jewellery in gold (especially with diamonds)


Yes it's that jewelry-element that I fancy about Panthere. I'm so not used to wearing watch that even though I might be wearing one, I keep checking my phone for time lol.

this watch might go into my wish list when I'm done with Clash bracelet, Chaumet BML bracelet and rings, love sm with 6 diamonds, VCA guilloche, JUC sm ring. Something like that. Lol.


----------



## MaggyH

Purrsey said:


> Yes it's that jewelry-element that I fancy about Panthere. I'm so not used to wearing watch that even though I might be wearing one, I keep checking my phone for time lol.
> 
> this watch might go into my wish list when I'm done with Clash bracelet, Chaumet BML bracelet and rings, love sm with 6 diamonds, VCA guilloche, JUC sm ring. Something like that. Lol.


I know so well what you mean, as my wish list is getting longer and longer the more pieces I buy..


----------



## Bagsbags18

I got myself a tank francaise recently and I love it! It’s a good price point and it’s so pretty


----------



## ~Moi~

I finally got “the call” for the limited boutique edition of the new Solarbeat Tank !


----------



## MaggyH

~Moi~ said:


> I finally got “the call” for the limited boutique edition of the new Solarbeat Tank !
> View attachment 5276064


Congratulations, I love the colour of the strap! Did you get an additional one as well?


----------



## ~Moi~

MaggyH said:


> Congratulations, I love the colour of the strap! Did you get an additional one as well?


Thanks! It doesn’t come with one but my SA was kind enough to “gift” me a black strap as well so ordered one for me


----------



## MaggyH

~Moi~ said:


> Thanks! It doesn’t come with one but my SA was kind enough to “gift” me a black strap as well so ordered one for me


That's great, a black strap will make it more versatile.


----------



## ~Moi~

MaggyH said:


> That's great, a black strap will make it more versatile.


Agreed! tbh I was originally hesitating because of the green strap even though I knew it’s a limited edition color…so I was happy to get the black strap too!


----------



## Happyish

~Moi~ said:


> I finally got “the call” for the limited boutique edition of the new Solarbeat Tank !
> View attachment 5276064


How does it work? Do you need to wind it? Does it have a quartz movement or is it entirely solar powered? I've been looking online but have yet to find any description.


----------



## scheurin

~Moi~ said:


> I finally got “the call” for the limited boutique edition of the new Solarbeat Tank !



Wow


----------



## ~Moi~

Happyish said:


> How does it work? Do you need to wind it? Does it have a quartz movement or is it entirely solar powered? I've been looking online but have yet to find any description.


No winding. It’s completely powered by light via the Roman numerals (they let light into the photovoltaic cell beneath) and it lasts for ~16 years before needing replacement. I’m a bit of a history/science nerd so this article was really interesting: https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/the-cartier-tank-must-solarbeat


----------



## Luvshandbags

Just got the blue alligator band for my Tank Must.


----------



## dbcelly

~Moi~ said:


> I finally got “the call” for the limited boutique edition of the new Solarbeat Tank !
> View attachment 5276064


So beautiful! I was and still am interested but have a feeling I’m not VVIP enough to get one!  How does the watch feel? Is it light and does the apple-made strap feel like leather..?  Thank you for sharing!


----------



## lvjunkyxo

Green tank must ❤ Totally in love. Was used to wearing my datejust 36 all these years, once I put this watch on I was pleasantly surprised to how light it is and honestly I still get the high end watch feel without all the bulkyness. I don’t feel I am downgrading at all since it is quartz seriously WELL done Cartier ❤❤❤❤❤ HIGHLY recommend this watch! side note: forgot all about my Rolex can’t stop wearing this tank must


----------



## ~Moi~

dbcelly said:


> So beautiful! I was and still am interested but have a feeling I’m not VVIP enough to get one!  How does the watch feel? Is it light and does the apple-made strap feel like leather..?  Thank you for sharing!


It's super light and I barely feel it on. The low profile is perfect under sweaters etc and doesn't feel like it'll clang around if I layer with my bracelet. The non-animal "leather" looks and feels like leather. I feel like it'll be more durable than a leather strap (though time will tell).


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

lvjunkyxo said:


> Green tank must ❤ Totally in love. Was used to wearing my datejust 36 all these years, once I put this watch on I was pleasantly surprised to how light it is and honestly I still get the high end watch feel without all the bulkyness. I don’t feel I am downgrading at all since it is quartz seriously WELL done Cartier ❤❤❤❤❤ HIGHLY recommend this watch! side note: forgot all about my Rolex can’t stop wearing this tank must
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5279994
> View attachment 5279991



Love it on you!!!!!! Makes me really want one.


----------



## randomfig

My new love: black tank must, only 50 pieces released in Geneva to celebrate the reopening of the boutique!


----------



## MaggyH

randomfig said:


> My new love: black tank must, only 50 pieces released in Geneva to celebrate the reopening of the boutique!


Wow, that's stunning! Congratulations on scoring such a rare piece!


----------



## scheurin

lvjunkyxo said:


> Green tank must ❤ Totally in love. Was used to wearing my datejust 36 all these years, once I put this watch on I was pleasantly surprised to how light it is and honestly I still get the high end watch feel without all the bulkyness. I don’t feel I am downgrading at all since it is quartz seriously WELL done Cartier ❤❤❤❤❤ HIGHLY recommend this watch! side note: forgot all about my Rolex can’t stop wearing this tank must



Just stunning


----------



## scheurin

ODEDIHAIMS said:


> That’s a beautiful watch!



Yeah, I was able to get one of the 150.


----------



## scheurin

Any thoughts?


----------



## americanroyal89

scheurin said:


> Any thoughts?


I like the blue….but I love that gray. It looks so luxurious. Swoon.


----------



## Happyish

scheurin said:


> Any thoughts?


Stunning! I far prefer the blue. It's elegant and dramatic. By contrast, the gray is a bit ordinary. Also, is it bigger?
My immediate reaction is that the blue appears to be a better fit and I like the coloring against your skin tone.


----------



## Chaton

I prefer the grey - looks so much more elegant especially for night wear.


----------



## baghagg

I love them both, but #2 is so special!!!


----------



## Yodabest

scheurin said:


> Any thoughts?



In my opinion with your skin tone, definitely the grey!


----------



## flash4ever

I like the grey.  I think it looks so good with the band and the gold.


----------



## MaggyH

scheurin said:


> Any thoughts?


Both are special, so difficult to pick just one  Which one is easier to read?


----------



## scheurin

The gray one by far. This is what I told my SA and guess what she said? "Take the watch you like, who needs it to read the time anyway as we all have our cellphones."


----------



## MaggyH

scheurin said:


> The gray one by far. This is what I told my SA and guess what she said? "Take the watch you like, who needs it to read the time anyway as we all have our cellphones."


They say that, but I still think a watch should fulfill it's function and not just be a piece of jewelry. And each time you look at it, it should make you smile


----------



## monkeymind92

Hi everyone! newbie to Cartier here. I recently placed a 40% deposit at the Malaysian store for a SolarBeat but was told that I wouldn’t get an e-receipt yet (gotten the physical one) because they need HQ’s confirmation to get a firm order #.
May I know if anyone else able to place any pre-order for the SolarBeat? (Reason I asked is because previously I contacted the store + other SAs there and they say no preorders can be placed but now the latest SA allowed me to lol).


----------



## Happyish

MaggyH said:


> They say that, but I still think a watch should fulfill it's function and not just be a piece of jewelry. And each time you look at it, it should make you smile





Happyish said:


> Stunning! I far prefer the blue. It's elegant and dramatic. By contrast, the gray is a bit ordinary. Also, is it bigger?
> My immediate reaction is that the blue appears to be a better fit and I like the coloring against your skin tone.


@scheurin Have you made a decision? Which did you pick?


----------



## scheurin

Yeah, I ordered the blue. It's harder to read, yes, but waaaay more elegant. Waiting to arrive ... opted for an independent dealer to safe USD 4000.


----------



## gagabag

Just ordered the TM SolarBeat in black strap! Can’t wait for it to arrive!


----------



## dbcelly

CONGRATS!  Am I the only one being told by boutiques they're not taking deposits or pre-orders?!  I've tried here in US and a friend in Canada said she was also told it's limited edition so likely no more stock. 



monkeymind92 said:


> Hi everyone! newbie to Cartier here. I recently placed a 40% deposit at the Malaysian store for a SolarBeat but was told that I wouldn’t get an e-receipt yet (gotten the physical one) because they need HQ’s confirmation to get a firm order #.
> May I know if anyone else able to place any pre-order for the SolarBeat? (Reason I asked is because previously I contacted the store + other SAs there and they say no preorders can be placed but now the latest SA allowed me to lol).





gagabag said:


> Just ordered the TM SolarBeat in black strap! Can’t wait for it to arrive!


----------



## monkeymind92

dbcelly said:


> CONGRATS!  Am I the only one being told by boutiques they're not taking deposits or pre-orders?!  I've tried here in US and a friend in Canada said she was also told it's limited edition so likely no more stock.


You’re not the only one.. I called a couple of times and even texted 2 SAs and was told the same - no pre-orders as they can’t confirm any stock availability. But when I visited the store, another SA told me he could help pre-order hah. So I’m not sure how they can just change their minds lol.

funny thing is, two ADs that I previously contacted texted me that they will have 1pc (each) coming into their stores and ask if I’m still interested.. too bad I’ve placed my deposit with the Cartier boutique so I had to pass. Now I’m not even sure when Cartier will have them


----------



## gagabag

dbcelly said:


> CONGRATS!  Am I the only one being told by boutiques they're not taking deposits or pre-orders?!  I've tried here in US and a friend in Canada said she was also told it's limited edition so likely no more stock.


Thanks!
I was quite surprised I was able to order it, tbh, as it’s very elusive and not even appearing online in AU website. Hopefully, it won’t get cancelled. I will report back when I receive it.


----------



## Diamondbirdie

I’ve just received my SolarBeat, bought from the Selfridges website (I’m in the U.K.). They had a handful of watches in stock before New Year.


----------



## kavi88

einseine said:


> My Radonya in PG.


Love this


----------



## MauMax

Here is my panthere in white gold. Sometimes I wear it with a diamond tennis bracelet. But then I have concerns that the watch will get scratched.


----------



## MaggyH

MauMax said:


> Here is my panthere in white gold. Sometimes I wear it with a diamond tennis bracelet. But then I have concerns that the watch will get scratched.


Beautiful, classy watch! What size is it?


----------



## MauMax

MaggyH said:


> Beautiful, classy watch! What size is it?



Thank you 
It‘s the medium size.


----------



## mindless

My first Cartier watch.


----------



## scheurin

mindless said:


> My first Cartier watch.
> View attachment 5291023



Beautiful. But way not your first Cartier piece as we can see in the background


----------



## mindless

scheurin said:


> Beautiful. But way not your first Cartier piece as we can see in the background


Thanks and yes not my first cartier  but I finally got my first Cartier watch after much thought. My friends and relatives were discouraging me saying Cartier aren't known for watches. Asked me to get a watch brand like omega instead.


----------



## scheurin

First, Cartier is the second largest watch brand worldwide behind Rolex and a bit larger than Omega (please tell your friend ) so Cartier knows well what they are doing. Second, in my humble view Cartier is the only large watch brand with design. Do Rolex, AP, etc. have design? I doubt. Definitely very little elegance in a Rolex for sure.

The others have more complications or functionalities, though. I was into that before but learned my lesson. Somewhat other priorities than human relationships, right? Or are we just after design, too?


----------



## mindless

scheurin said:


> First, Cartier is the second largest watch brand worldwide behind Rolex and a bit larger than Omega (please tell your friend ) so Cartier knows well what they are doing. Second, in my humble view Cartier is the only large watch brand with design. Do Rolex, AP, etc. have design? I doubt. Definitely very little elegance in a Rolex for sure.
> 
> The others have more complications or functionalities, though. I was into that before but learned my lesson. Somewhat other priorities than human relationships, right? Or are we just after design, too?


Yes that is why I decided to get what I love. I missed out on tank solo for been indecisive for a year as everyone around seems to think it is a waste of money and if I top up abit more I can go for omega or hublot. I have a Rolex lady datejust which I hardly wear unless to functions or events. I don't like the oh you are wearing a Rolex look people are giving me especially in my office where no one wears one. I just want a simple daily watch with a touch of elegance. Thank you for making me feel better with my purchase. Now off to saving up for a Santos


----------



## scheurin

Cannot go wrong with a Santos either


----------



## mindless

scheurin said:


> Cannot go wrong with a Santos either
> 
> View attachment 5291157


Love your watch!! I went to 3 boutiques all out of stock plus it only came in blue strap


----------



## kav385

.


----------



## scheurin

Just got another Tank one but some issues with the buckle


----------



## Cool Breeze

scheurin said:


> First, Cartier is the second largest watch brand worldwide behind Rolex and a bit larger than Omega (please tell your friend ) so Cartier knows well what they are doing. Second, in my humble view Cartier is the only large watch brand with design. Do Rolex, AP, etc. have design? I doubt. Definitely very little elegance in a Rolex for sure.
> 
> The others have more complications or functionalities, though. I was into that before but learned my lesson. Somewhat other priorities than human relationships, right? Or are we just after design, too?


Please let me know where you got this information.  I know the Richemont group is one of the top watch sellers in the world and Cartier is one of their brands but I don’t recall Cartier being the second best seller on its own.  Thanks in advance for helping to educate me.


----------



## scheurin

Oh, I checked foreign literature. Not sure where I read the latest figures. Cartier and Omega are neck to neck. In 2014 Cartier was bigger, then Omega. For 2020 the numbers seem to be 500k for Omega and 490k Cartier so it's really close.


----------



## cartiernikki

MauMax said:


> Here is my panthere in white gold. Sometimes I wear it with a diamond tennis bracelet. But then I have concerns that the watch will get scratched.


I think it looks amazing on it's own.  love the way you wear it too. Snug in just the right spot on your wrist. I love it. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## gagabag

I have just received my SolarBeat today and sadly, I didn’t like it so it’s going back tomorrow. It felt lacking next to my Le 14 bis SD


----------



## dbcelly

gagabag said:


> I have just received my SolarBeat today and sadly, I didn’t like it so it’s going back tomorrow. It felt lacking next to my Le 14 bis SD
> View attachment 5295520


Thanks for sharing!  Curious, was it the size that you didn't like?  I'm iffy with the rounded case/edges and regret not trying the Solo when it was still in stores.


----------



## gagabag

dbcelly said:


> Thanks for sharing!  Curious, was it the size that you didn't like?  I'm iffy with the rounded case/edges and regret not trying the Solo when it was still in stores.


Yes, the size even though this one is the larger size. It’s still too small and not in the good, dainty way (for me). Hard to explain. I was drawn to it because of the SolarBeat but it just doesn’t feel luxe to me, especially when compared to my other watches, granted that this one was much more affordable than the rest. I’m sure others will like it though so try it when you can.


----------



## Ralii

ss tank must in large, so in love with it!


----------



## Teerakrainbow

Simple,but classic.


----------



## MaggyH

Ralii said:


> ss tank must in large, so in love with it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5296187


Love it, it's going on my list


----------



## mauijeweler

My inherited tank solo, from when they first came out. I love how light and easy to wear it is. It's amazing how it goes with so much too, or maybe I just wear it with anything and don't care! Love everyone's beautiful watches!


----------



## cwhit

gagabag said:


> I have just received my SolarBeat today and sadly, I didn’t like it so it’s going back tomorrow. It felt lacking next to my Le 14 bis SD
> View attachment 5295520


I’m so jealous that you were able to snag one. I’m hoping for a small myself. So sorry that it didn’t work out. It’s such a hot commodity right now. You could likely resell for more.


----------



## gagabag

cwhit said:


> I’m so jealous that you were able to snag one. I’m hoping for a small myself. So sorry that it didn’t work out. It’s such a hot commodity right now. You could likely resell for more.


Yes, it’s sad that it didn’t work for me. I am not interested in making profit so I returned it the following day, so someone who’d like it can enjoy it more. This is not a limited edition piece so I’m sure more stocks will be available soon. I was surprised to see that mine was made back in April 2021 so there must be a delay on distributing it from the factory to boutiques. Hope you get yours soon! x


----------



## Le Lion

I just saw this on tumblr and wanted to share it with you


----------



## anna.smiith

Ballon Blanc de Cartier in rose gold / 26mm


----------



## gagabag

Wearing this LE piece as casually as I can get


----------



## redjellybean

Today


----------



## stefaniejill

Here is my 36 stainless steel/rose gold ballon bleu


----------



## scheurin

Beautiful  And I like your picture - looks like real work with the keyboard in the background. Not like all these other silly pics here with these Porsche, BMW and Tesla steering wheels


----------



## stefaniejill

scheurin said:


> Beautiful  And I like your picture - looks like real work with the keyboard in the background. Not like all these other silly pics here with these Porsche, BMW and Tesla steering wheels



Haha!  Work is what I should have been doing when I was taking this pic!


----------



## Purrsey

Hi watch.


----------



## scheurin

Hi, other watch


----------



## _Moravia_

scheurin said:


> Hi, other watch



I've always loved this particular Cartier. Looks great on your wrist @scheurin.


----------



## scheurin

Here the other one


----------



## scheurin

... with Panthers


----------



## MaggyH

scheurin said:


> ... with Panthers


So which one will come next? You have a great collection


----------



## scheurin

Nooooo, it's enough   but my special order still is in the works.


----------



## bongtaivang1824k

Purrsey said:


> Hi watch.


This model is so pretty, it's so manly


----------



## Purrsey

bongtaivang1824k said:


> This model is so pretty, it's so manly


Now you said it, it does look quite a stud on me!


----------



## monkeymind92

Hi guys, finally got my SolarBeat but was wondering if it’s possible to purchase steel strap from Cartier or any stores? Tried googling but can’t find much info 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## chanelbee23

scheurin said:


> Here the other one


Ahhh gorgeous! Curious, was this the one you had special ordered?


----------



## scheurin

chanelbee23 said:


> Ahhh gorgeous! Curious, was this the one you had special ordered?



No, my special order has not yet been delivered. Still a few more months to go.


----------



## cwhit

monkeymind92 said:


> Hi guys, finally got my SolarBeat but was wondering if it’s possible to purchase steel strap from Cartier or any stores? Tried googling but can’t find much info
> Thanks in advance!


Congrats on the solarbeat! Ask your SA!


----------



## myy174

Picked up my first Cartier watch today


----------



## baghagg

myy174 said:


> Picked up my first Cartier watch today
> View attachment 5324905


So gorgeous!!!  Congratulations!  Size small?


----------



## myy174

Thank you! Yes, small


----------



## lishukha

myy174 said:


> Picked up my first Cartier watch today
> View attachment 5324905


Beautiful!!


----------



## MaggyH

myy174 said:


> Picked up my first Cartier watch today
> View attachment 5324905


Love both your watch and your T bracelet


----------



## monkeymind92

cwhit said:


> Congrats on the solarbeat! Ask your SA!


Thanks! Just a quick update on the stainless steel bracelet. Cartier came back to me on the price, it’s roughly ~$905 lol maybe I’ll just stick to the leather strap for now.


----------



## LoveMyHalo

I’ve shown my Tank here before. Today I received the strap I ordered so this probaby still counts in this category.


----------



## axlm

LoveMyHalo said:


> I’ve shown my Tank here before. Today I received the strap I ordered so this probaby still counts in this category.
> View attachment 5331398



Oh nice! I have the same watch and have been considering changing to a leather strap, did you order yours through a Cartier boutique? it looks lovely


----------



## LoveMyHalo

axlm said:


> Oh nice! I have the same watch and have been considering changing to a leather strap, did you order yours through a Cartier boutique? it looks lovely



I went to a boutique to order it and it took more than a month for it to be available and shipped to me. I went to the Cartier boutique close to my house today to have the straps switched.


----------



## axlm

LoveMyHalo said:


> I went to a boutique to order it and it took more than a month for it to be available and shipped to me. I went to the Cartier boutique close to my house today to have the straps switched.
> View attachment 5332125



thanks for posting a picture of the strap on! I love the versatility of the tank solo with the change of strap


----------



## Enidrock

My new-to-me vintage Panthere SM sunrise dial in YG


----------



## qwerty098

Just got this yesterday and it’s been my dream watch for years. I’m in love


----------



## MaggyH

qwerty098 said:


> Just got this yesterday and it’s been my dream watch for years. I’m in love


Absolutely beautiful and very classy! Congratulatons  Is this size small?


----------



## qwerty098

MaggyH said:


> Absolutely beautiful and very classy! Congratulatons  Is this size small?


Thank you  yes it is! Rose gold in small with diamonds


----------



## squashyme

First (and hopefully only) Cartier watch!



I do not (like to) stack, but it matches well with my Tiffany t1.


----------



## axlm

Enidrock said:


> My new-to-me vintage Panthere SM sunrise dial in YG
> 
> View attachment 5334142



Wow how amazing! I have never seen this design before!


----------



## gagabag

squashyme said:


> View attachment 5335876
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First (and hopefully only) Cartier watch!
> 
> View attachment 5335880
> 
> I do not (like to) stack, but it matches well with my Tiffany t1.


Beautiful! I think they are made for each other


----------



## Enidrock

axlm said:


> Wow how amazing! I have never seen this design before!


Thank you! I believe the sunrise dial design was produced in the 1990s and perhaps into the early 2000s


----------



## itstoxicbaby

cartier tank must in large


----------



## krawford

squashyme said:


> View attachment 5335876
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First (and hopefully only) Cartier watch!
> 
> View attachment 5335880
> 
> I do not (like to) stack, but it matches well with my Tiffany t1.


Is this the small or medium tank.  I love it and was just looking at the medium this week.


----------



## squashyme

krawford said:


> Is this the small or medium tank.  I love it and was just looking at the medium this week.



Small. I like it better small. Wrist is 5.5inches.


----------



## Chaton

After 6 weeks, I finally got my Miss Pasha watch back from a full service.

For those without a nearby boutique, the process was seamless via their 1-800 number, and it was very securely packaged upon arrival.


----------



## Brennamom

So happy I can now join the club! This has been my HG for YEARS and it's finally mine!￼￼


----------



## hellokimberlyrose87

torochip said:


> Kind of off topic but I was going through the website to see how much my tank costs now and realized it's discontinued. Anyone here have any thoughts about why some models are discontinued? I bought the RG small, mother of pearl dial. I looked online (other retailers) and the model I have is cheaper than when I bought it. It makes me sad that the value is so low. I hope it's nothing mechanical (although I've never had any issues prior). I try to think of it as a unique piece since it's discontinued now but the value part still hurts.


Hi! what size is your wrist?


----------



## dream8girl

Eyed this for yeaaaaars and finally got it last summer.


----------



## Chopan

dream8girl said:


> Eyed this for yeaaaaars and finally got it last summer.


 Gorgeous! Love this watch! What size is this and how big are your wrists?


----------



## dream8girl

Chopan said:


> Gorgeous! Love this watch! What size is this and how big are your wrists?


It’s the small and my wrist size is 5.75”. The face looks a tad big on me but I am still so happy with it 
Here’s for size comparison


----------



## kt92

Hi all!  For any of you with an automatic Tank Francaise, how long does your power reserve last before the watch stops?  My Rolex can go up to 72 hours (depending on the model; some are closer to 40 hours) without being worn before it stops but my Tank stops after a day and I’m wondering if this is normal?  Thanks!!


----------



## Home2020

Chaton said:


> After 6 weeks, I finally got my Miss Pasha watch back from a full service.
> 
> For those without a nearby boutique, the process was seamless via their 1-800 number, and it was very securely packaged upon arrival.
> 
> View attachment 5339863




One of my favorite watches and inspiration to buy the new release in 2020. But 6 weeks is a long time!


----------



## mcm1964

I have my heart set on a Cartier watch and have been to the store twice in the last week.  I always thought my first Cartier watch would be a tank and the med francaise ss was the plan, but the shop assistant was wearing the panthiere and it was so lovely and elegant.  I’m wondering what made people choose the panthiere?  For the record most of my jewellery is classic, delicate, fine.  My only other Cartier purchase so far was the trinity ring, classic size with pave white gold.


----------



## scheurin

I think the Panthère has beauty and elegance whereas the Tank has style. Just to nail it down in just a few words. Either way you cannot really go wrong.


----------



## ronnie20

I love my Panthère. I looked at both the Panthère and Tank Solo on the website and wasn't sure which one I would choose, although I was leaning toward the Panthère. I wear mine every day. You need to try them both and make your decision.


----------



## axlm

mcm1964 said:


> I have my heart set on a Cartier watch and have been to the store twice in the last week.  I always thought my first Cartier watch would be a tank and the med francaise ss was the plan, but the shop assistant was wearing the panthiere and it was so lovely and elegant.  I’m wondering what made people choose the panthiere?  For the record most of my jewellery is classic, delicate, fine.  My only other Cartier purchase so far was the trinity ring, classic size with pave white gold.



I think the panthere is maybe more feminine & delicate whereas the tank francaise is more clean lined & sporty. Both absolutely beautiful watches though, and elegant in different ways, so you can't go wrong!


----------



## mcm1964

Thank you for your replies!  I can’t wait to be able to post my watch when I finally decide.  I agree they’re all beautiful which is what make sit so hard to choose.


----------



## Midnight0808

mcm1964 said:


> I have my heart set on a Cartier watch and have been to the store twice in the last week.  I always thought my first Cartier watch would be a tank and the med francaise ss was the plan, but the shop assistant was wearing the panthiere and it was so lovely and elegant.  I’m wondering what made people choose the panthiere?  For the record most of my jewellery is classic, delicate, fine.  My only other Cartier purchase so far was the trinity ring, classic size with pave white gold.


I’m having the same dilemma! I’ve actually tried both on but not in the exact combinations I’d want (SS tank and two tone panthere in YG/SS). I was surprised at how much I liked the Tank! It’s a really great low-key, every day watch. But I still love the daintiness and elegance of the panthere. I think I will eventually get both since they are so different, so just a matter of which one to pull the trigger on first. Leaning towards the Tank as it’s a better price point. As others have said, you really can’t go wrong! Please do let us know what you decide


----------



## MaggyH

Midnight0808 said:


> I’m having the same dilemma! I’ve actually tried both on but not in the exact combinations I’d want (SS tank and two tone panthere in YG/SS). I was surprised at how much I liked the Tank! It’s a really great low-key, every day watch. But I still love the daintiness and elegance of the panthere. I think I will eventually get both since they are so different, so just a matter of which one to pull the trigger on first. Leaning towards the Tank as it’s a better price point. As others have said, you really can’t go wrong! Please do let us know what you decide


Same here! I really love the medium Santos and tried it on a couple of times, but I think it will be a scratch magnet. In the end I went to order another Rolex..


----------



## LizzieBennett

Enidrock said:


> My new-to-me vintage Panthere SM sunrise dial in YG
> 
> View attachment 5334142


This is beautiful


----------



## mcm1964

Enidrock said:


> My new-to-me vintage Panthere SM sunrise dial in YG
> 
> View attachment 5334142


Oh my, that’s a work of art


----------



## Midnight0808

@mcm1964 I finally got a chance to try on the medium panthere in SS/YG and the medium tank. The panthere was the clear winner for me. It’s a really versatile watch that can be dressed up or down. The tank was nice but just didn’t have the wow factor I was looking for. I think I’m going to pull the trigger on the panthere, especially with the looming price increase.


----------



## mcm1964

Midnight0808 said:


> @mcm1964 I finally got a chance to try on the medium panthere in SS/YG and the medium tank. The panthere was the clear winner for me. It’s a really versatile watch that can be dressed up or down. The tank was nice but just didn’t have the wow factor I was looking for. I think I’m going to pull the trigger on the panthere, especially with the looming price increase.


I think the panthere will be the winner for me too.  I really like how it curves to the wrist.  When is this price increase looming? I’m planning next few weeks.  I would be really annoyed if I delayed and the price went up.


----------



## kikinut123

Hi I would appreciate some advice. I am looking to purchase a panthere in ss however i am not sure what size to go for and whether to get diamonds? For reference this would be my everyday watch and I am only 5’1 so very petite. I have tried on rolex‘s and surprisingly the larger sizes suit me better for some strange reason. I do love the diamonds however i am not sure if it is suitable for day to day?


----------



## mcm1964

I would go the small size.  The diamonds depends on you.  Some people can carry the diamonds wearing them everyday depending on occupation etc.  Personally I am looking at no diamonds for everyday wear.  Given your preference for larger sizes you have to try it on.


----------



## Chopan

kikinut123 said:


> Hi I would appreciate some advice. I am looking to purchase a panthere in ss however i am not sure what size to go for and whether to get diamonds? For reference this would be my everyday watch and I am only 5’1 so very petite. I have tried on rolex‘s and surprisingly the larger sizes suit me better for some strange reason. I do love the diamonds however i am not sure if it is suitable for day to day?



I think for an everyday watch, the stainless steel would be more versatile. I think it also depends on how much jewelry you wear on a daily basis. I wear small studs, my e-ring, love bracelet regularly but rarely reach for the watch with diamonds bc I feel like it looks like too dressy with the way I normally dress.


----------



## mcm1964

I did it!  Am now proud owner of beautiful panthere ss medium size.  Pics to follow


----------



## kikinut123

Chopan said:


> I think for an everyday watch, the stainless steel would be more versatile. I think it also depends on how much jewelry you wear on a daily basis. I wear small studs, my e-ring, love bracelet regularly but rarely reach for the watch with diamonds bc I feel like it looks like too dressy with the way I normally dress.


Update: i actually ended up going for a Rolex date just 36mm!


----------



## dbcelly

Hi Cartier watch owners!  Any one with the *Tank Must *mind sharing how good or bad wear and tear has been?  Specifically, do you see a lot of scratches on the stainless steel sides already?  I know they're meant to be be worn and will get scratched, but I feel like a bunch of hairline scratches will eventually make it look dull (looking at Tank Solos being re-sold online as reference)    

Also, is the dial (the area inside the green rectangle) suppose to be slightly raised?  I thought it'd be flat and smooth against the steel sides, but since it kinda sticks out, I'm worried it'll easily get damaged?


----------



## emo4488

I have a Tank Francaise and the only scratches are at the bottom of my wrist at the closure when I scratched it on some metal tools. I dropped it off for a battery replacement and it came back looking much better. I specifically said no buffing either. So I think it must clean up well.


----------



## quakeroatmeal

Yes, the sapphire crystal is slightly raised on the Tank Must. At least it is on my Must XL


----------



## dbcelly

Thank you both for your replies!


emo4488 said:


> I have a Tank Francaise and the only scratches are at the bottom of my wrist at the closure when I scratched it on some metal tools. I dropped it off for a battery replacement and it came back looking much better. I specifically said no buffing either. So I think it must clean up well.





quakeroatmeal said:


> Yes, the sapphire crystal is slightly raised on the Tank Must. At least it is on my Must XL


----------



## quakeroatmeal

Got the new Blue on Gray Santos today! Love it.


----------



## MaggyH

quakeroatmeal said:


> Got the new Blue on Gray Santos today! Love it.
> 
> View attachment 5373111


Love it, many congratulations! Which size is it?


----------



## scheurin

Saw it on the fair last week. Quite nice but it's large.


----------



## Chewy.

Bought this before the pandemic. Finally decided to use it already.


----------



## Ksyusha

Hi) just want to share with you my new love) Panthere de cartier)
Size medium jic
Thanks!


----------



## Love_je

Panthere mini in yg, perfect for stacking!


----------



## scheurin

Nice


----------



## Teerakrainbow

My new addition to my little Cartier collection, Panthere ss in small.
The present from my DH to our anniversary. 
Is My second watch from Cartier,  love it so much, and Proud to own two classic timeless watches. 
Thank you for let me shere.


----------



## jiji_

I have a question for the panthere owners. How do you prefer the fit of the watch? Tight to the arm or a bit lose? I have resized mine to be tight, I removed two links (I can barely pass my finger inside to open it) but I have second thoughts right now as it might look better a bit looser like in the ads. Mine is the small version.
Thanks


----------



## Teerakrainbow

jiji_ said:


> I have a question for the panthere owners. How do you prefer the fit of the watch? Tight to the arm or a bit lose? I have resized mine to be tight, I removed two links (I can barely pass my finger inside to open it) but I have second thoughts right now as it might look better a bit looser like in the ads. Mine is the small version.
> Thanks
> View attachment 5385833
> View attachment 5385834


Hi,

I prefer loose fit on my wrist,
have removed 2 links, I measures it to be 17cm. Same my cuff.
My wrist is 14cm.
Thank you.


----------



## millerc

jiji_ said:


> I have a question for the panthere owners. How do you prefer the fit of the watch? Tight to the arm or a bit lose? I have resized mine to be tight, I removed two links (I can barely pass my finger inside to open it) but I have second thoughts right now as it might look better a bit looser like in the ads. Mine is the small version.
> Thanks
> View attachment 5385833
> View attachment 5385834


I have the medium and removed 4 links because I prefer tight. I tried to wear it loose with 3 links removed for one year, but just could not get used to it moving around.


----------



## Deleted 698298

jiji_ said:


> I have a question for the panthere owners. How do you prefer the fit of the watch? Tight to the arm or a bit lose? I have resized mine to be tight, I removed two links (I can barely pass my finger inside to open it) but I have second thoughts right now as it might look better a bit looser like in the ads. Mine is the small version.
> Thanks
> View attachment 5385833
> View attachment 5385834


I think you’re meant to wear it tighter with an automatic, due to design, with other types of movement you can wear it as you please.


----------



## DS2006

jiji_ said:


> I have a question for the panthere owners. How do you prefer the fit of the watch? Tight to the arm or a bit lose? I have resized mine to be tight, I removed two links (I can barely pass my finger inside to open it) but I have second thoughts right now as it might look better a bit looser like in the ads. Mine is the small version.
> Thanks
> View attachment 5385833
> View attachment 5385834






This honestly looks a little tight on you, like it might leave marks on your wrist. I'd try adding back one link at least.


----------



## dbcelly

Such a beautiful watch!
Does the watch slide down to the base of your hand / past your wrist bone if you put your arm down?  The watch looks like it's in a nice spot, not too high up the arm, but if it feels too tight then probably good to have them add one link back to see how it feels. 



jiji_ said:


> I have a question for the panthere owners. How do you prefer the fit of the watch? Tight to the arm or a bit lose? I have resized mine to be tight, I removed two links (I can barely pass my finger inside to open it) but I have second thoughts right now as it might look better a bit looser like in the ads. Mine is the small version.
> Thanks
> View attachment 5385833
> View attachment 5385834


----------



## Happyish

jiji_ said:


> I have a question for the panthere owners. How do you prefer the fit of the watch? Tight to the arm or a bit lose? I have resized mine to be tight, I removed two links (I can barely pass my finger inside to open it) but I have second thoughts right now as it might look better a bit looser like in the ads. Mine is the small version.
> Thanks
> View attachment 5385833
> View attachment 5385834


It looks tight. I prefer a looser fit--more like a bracelet.


----------



## jiji_

dbcelly said:


> Such a beautiful watch!
> Does the watch slide down to the base of your hand / past your wrist bone if you put your arm down?  The watch looks like it's in a nice spot, not too high up the arm, but if it feels too tight then probably good to have them add one link back to see how it feels.



That's the thing! When they added one link to what you see in the picture it was sliding down past my wrist bone which I don't like in any watch. I get that this watch has a bracelet feel, so a more loose fit (as in how they usually advertise it) would enhance that, but what about the wristbone?  And it's fine if it can stay a bit higher but I felt that it will keep sliding down and I will keep raising it higher in my arm all the time.


----------



## Tatownz

jiji_ said:


> I have a question for the panthere owners. How do you prefer the fit of the watch? Tight to the arm or a bit lose? I have resized mine to be tight, I removed two links (I can barely pass my finger inside to open it) but I have second thoughts right now as it might look better a bit looser like in the ads. Mine is the small version.
> Thanks
> View attachment 5385833
> View attachment 5385834



When i first had my small panthere, i took 3 links off - it  is a perfect fit when i first put it on and when the day is cool but as soon as the day gets warmer, it became tight and when trying to move it down my wrist, it was quite difficult and made marks. So i decided to take another link out, although its now a little loose and sitting more like a bracelet now, i prefer the looser fit. The face of the bracelet can go around my wrist if i force it but it wont turn all the way around on its own.

I didnt like the feeling of the watch being restricted on my wrist and making marks when i was wearing it when i first got it.

Hope that helps


----------



## Happyish

jiji_ said:


> That's the thing! When they added one link to what you see in the picture it was sliding down past my wrist bone which I don't like in any watch. I get that this watch has a bracelet feel, so a more loose fit (as in how they usually advertise it) would enhance that, but what about the wristbone?  And it's fine if it can stay a bit higher but I felt that it will keep sliding down and I will keep raising it higher in my arm all the time.



I prefer mine just over the wrist bone. The watches I own stay in place and don't turn or rotate.

If seems you're not used to the feel of a bracelet watch. Why don't you have it adjusted on the loose side and wear it a bit? Once you get used to it, I think you'll like it. If not, you can always have another link removed.

I don't like introducing this notion, but it's possible this watch can't be sized to fit comfortably and you might need to consider exchanging or returning it. I've had watches that could never be sized properly. In one, when links were removed it was too tight, when added it was too loose--it slid past my wrist bone. I later realized the links were quite wide. With another, no matter what, the watch rotated so the face was always under my wrist. Both watches were returned and I selected something else.

Consider the fact that this is part of your wardrobe and a functional item which hopefully you'll be wearing it frequently. However, in order to do so the watch needs to fit, not just be esthetically pleasing. It's like a pair of shoes. If they don't fit properly, you'll never wear them. This is an expensive purchase so you need to make sure this suits all your objectives.


----------



## Teerakrainbow

Is for reference. 
As I have reply before. 
My  wrist is 14cm. And I have panthere in small. And had removed 2 links, 
I wear love cuff in size 17 sm juc in size 15, and wear watch on my right wrist, I was removed 3 links but feel so strict when I want to removed the 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
watch and unlocking from inner watch bracelet.
So the end decided put one more link back. To be honest depend of your personal reference. 
My other watch is little tight fit. Compare to the panthere watch. As it open differently, if that made sense. Attached some photos below. 
Sorry no make up on today.


----------



## Teerakrainbow

So wear what is feel like and suit  for you.
No need to comparison to other.
Different watch is different reference.
My other watch I wear little tighter
Hope it help.


----------



## escamillo

Hi everyone! I’m new here and want to share the Tank Must SolarBeat I just picked up.  It looks like they’re finally trickling into the US market, which should be good news for everyone waiting.

Style-wise, I’m so enamored. It is obviously an homage to the Louis Cartier but it doesn’t feel like a knock off to me, just more casual and better for daily wear. The solar movement is just the icing on the cake.


----------



## midniteluna

monkeymind92 said:


> Hi everyone! newbie to Cartier here. I recently placed a 40% deposit at the Malaysian store for a SolarBeat but was told that I wouldn’t get an e-receipt yet (gotten the physical one) because they need HQ’s confirmation to get a firm order #.
> May I know if anyone else able to place any pre-order for the SolarBeat? (Reason I asked is because previously I contacted the store + other SAs there and they say no preorders can be placed but now the latest SA allowed me to lol).


Hi, did you get your Solarbeat? I was asking my SA as well and was also told I can place 40% deposit. I didn't get to try it yet, am contemplating between Solarbeat large and XL Tank Automatic in leather strap. I was informed of price increase as well!


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Does Tank Francaise size medium come in Automatic movement or just the large one?


----------



## MaggyH

tua said:


> Does Tank Francaise size medium come in Automatic movement or just the large one?


Just the large one with a date function is automatic as far as I know.


----------



## Kekebabe

Santos two-tone


----------



## MaggyH

Kekebabe said:


> Santos two-tone


I love it! My favourite Cartier watch


----------



## scheurin

Kekebabe said:


> Santos two-tone



Not a bit too large?


----------



## scheurin

Newer addition. Extremely old fashioned Cintrée dual time Quarz. But it has style.


----------



## Kekebabe

scheurin said:


> Not a bit too large?


No, that's a medium. I tried the small, it's too underwhelming for me. Actually, my SA (also the store manager) at Cannes store said 50% of customers of Santos medium are females.


----------



## cocobianco

Hello everyone,

I'm a new member and can't post a new thread for some reason, so sorry to threadjack this.

I am torn between the panthere mini vs small, my left wrist measures in between 14-14.5cm so it's very small. Admittedly I'm more of a jewelry person rather than watch person and like the look of dainty bracelet with a dial look, rather than a big watch face. Also, the models I'm eyeing are (second hand) 18K WG with diamonds all over so I'm afraid the small would be overwhelming with all those diamonds and my small wrist. I am heavily leaning towards the mini, but I've read some other posts here that some of you thought the mini was too small and the watches look smaller in real life. So for anyone that owns a mini, what do you think of it, and have any wrist candies to show?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## scheurin

.... and not too long and I have sth to reveal here, maybe even two watches. Let's hope and see


----------



## Happyish

scheurin said:


> Not a bit too large?


That's my impression as well.


----------



## scheurin

Happyish said:


> That's my impression as well.



The distance the picture is taken from alters the view extremely. Maybe her pic was just not that great to show the watch?


----------



## luvednotspoiled

Happy Birthday Month to me! Received a gold JUC and love bracelet a few weeks ago and then visiting the NYC Cartier Mansion, I just had to have this classic beauty!!!


----------



## UpTime

My first Cartier Watch, small panthere. I love it so much to wear it daily and I don't want to take it off at all  After years of wearing running watch , I got tired of it and decided to get a jewelry watch. I couldn't imagine how much joys it bring to me.


----------



## shrnirons

UpTime said:


> My first Cartier Watch, small panthere. I love it so much to wear it daily and I don't want to take it off at all  After years of wearing running watch , I got tired of it and decided to get a jewelry watch. I couldn't imagine how much joys it bring to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5399333


May you wear your new watch always in good health.  I'm saving for my first Cartier, soon will be able to post here! Why not wear daily unless you are doing an activity that would harm the watch.  I wear my Rolex pretty much everywhere, unless the activity warrants a sports watch. Enjoy!


----------



## Teerakrainbow

UpTime said:


> My first Cartier Watch, small panthere. I love it so much to wear it daily and I don't want to take it off at all  After years of wearing running watch , I got tired of it and decided to get a jewelry watch. I couldn't imagine how much joys it bring to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5399333


Look beautiful on you.
Congratulations and welcome to the club.


----------



## scheurin

scheurin said:


> .... and not too long and I have sth to reveal here, maybe even two watches. Let's hope and see



Just got a message ... 2 more weeks for my special order


----------



## UpTime

shrnirons said:


> May you wear your new watch always in good health.  I'm saving for my first Cartier, soon will be able to post here! Why not wear daily unless you are doing an activity that would harm the watch.  I wear my Rolex pretty much everywhere, unless the activity warrants a sports watch. Enjoy!


The only problem is I can't see the time in the dark . But since it is so pretty, I can live with it.


----------



## chokmp

I went to the boutique and tried on the small panthere and small santos dumont. Love both now I can’t decide which.


----------



## scheurin

Have the Dumont but like the Panthère even better - sadly too small for me


----------



## chokmp

scheurin said:


> Have the Dumont but like the Panthère even better - sadly too small for me


Do you find that the Dumont’s bezel scratches easily? That’s my biggest concern.


----------



## scheurin

chokmp said:


> Do you find that the Dumont’s bezel scratches easily? That’s my biggest concern.



I have the steel one and it's OKAY. Would not get the gold.


----------



## gagabag

chokmp said:


> Do you find that the Dumont’s bezel scratches easily? That’s my biggest concern.


I have one with gold and haven’t had any scratch so far…


----------



## CoastalCouture

chokmp said:


> I went to the boutique and tried on the small panthere and small santos dumont. Love both now I can’t decide which.


The Dumont is gorgeous!


----------



## chokmp

gagabag said:


> I have one with gold and haven’t had any scratch so far…


Good to hear! Thank you.


----------



## anne_antz

All,
I got Tank Must yesterday… I love it but my heart also still want Panthère in medium no diamonds which they don’t have it in store. I can’t see myself to buy another watch since I also like the Tank. The reason I want Panthère because it is iconic watch but I feel like the Tank Must look better on me, what do you think?


----------



## anne_antz

View attachment 5404755


----------



## CoastalCouture

anne_antz said:


> All,
> I got Tank Must yesterday… I love it but my heart also still want Panthère in medium no diamonds which they don’t have it in store. I can’t see myself to buy another watch since I also like the Tank. The reason I want Panthère because it is iconic watch but I feel like the Tank Must look better on me, what do you think?


I love the Tank Must on you!


----------



## MaggyH

I prefer the Tank on your wrist.


----------



## anne_antz

Thx I feel a lot better!


----------



## Suzi4444

anne_antz said:


> All,
> I got Tank Must yesterday… I love it but my heart also still want Panthère in medium no diamonds which they don’t have it in store. I can’t see myself to buy another watch since I also like the Tank. The reason I want Panthère because it is iconic watch but I feel like the Tank Must look better on me, what do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5404753
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5404768
> 
> 
> View attachment 5404769


I also really prefer the tank on you, even though without seeing on I would have chosen the panthere. It makes such a difference to actually see these on the wrist! The tank looks amazing  on you!


----------



## Tatownz

anne_antz said:


> All,
> I got Tank Must yesterday… I love it but my heart also still want Panthère in medium no diamonds which they don’t have it in store. I can’t see myself to buy another watch since I also like the Tank. The reason I want Panthère because it is iconic watch but I feel like the Tank Must look better on me, what do you think?
> 
> i like the tank on you!


----------



## anne_antz

Suzi4444 said:


> I also really prefer the tank on you, even though without seeing on I would have chosen the panthere. It makes such a difference to actually see these on the wrist! The tank looks amazing  on you!


Thx you!! I has my heart on panthere until I put tank on, my boys (Hubby and my twin also love Tank on me and picked it over panthere) I still want to try medium w/o diamonds to see if it going to give a different vibes.


----------



## MaggyH

scheurin said:


> .... and not too long and I have sth to reveal here, maybe even two watches. Let's hope and see


Can’t wait to see your reveal!


----------



## scheurin

MaggyH said:


> Can’t wait to see your reveal!



Same here, should arrive this week and pickup next week


----------



## anne_antz

I got my watch preloved do you know where I can get the travel pouch and cleaning kit? Thx!


----------



## scheurin

scheurin said:


> Same here, should arrive this week and pickup next week



Teaser ... but I hope just the picure has the wrong colors not the real thing.


----------



## MaggyH

scheurin said:


> Teaser ... but I hope just the picure has the wrong colors not the real thing.


I was expecting a Masse Mystérieuse


----------



## scheurin

MaggyH said:


> I was expecting a Masse Mystérieuse



Me not  ... although I was offered one. A bit too pricey with 300k and it's a watch for technic lovers. In reality it has little style and Cartier is all about style, right? Like my BB here ...


----------



## MaggyH

scheurin said:


> Me not  ... although I was offered one. A bit too pricey with 300k and it's a watch for technic lovers. In reality it has little style and Cartier is all about style, right? Like my BB here ...


Is it in RG? I love the contrast with the black dial.


----------



## scheurin

MaggyH said:


> Is it in RG? I love the contrast with the black dial.



Yes RG ... but the dial is blue. Depending on the light it shines light blue to almost black. Stunning.


----------



## MaggyH

scheurin said:


> Yes RG ... but the dial is blue. Depending on the light it shines light blue to almost black. Stunning.
> 
> View attachment 5406287


It’s a stunning watch, congratulations!


----------



## scheurin

Finally .... big reveal ... just elegant ...


----------



## MaggyH

scheurin said:


> Finally .... big reveal ... just elegant ...


Tank Américaine? Or a Cintrée?


----------



## Cool Breeze

scheurin said:


> Finally .... big reveal ... just elegant ...


Congratulations!  Is the dial rose gold?


----------



## scheurin

It is a special order Cintrée with a rose dial - but not rose gold. The case is platinum. Elegant understatement ... just like Cartier is best in.

Was a long fight with Cartier's head of design as my ideas did not match his limitations.


----------



## MaggyH

scheurin said:


> It is a special order Cintrée with a rose dial - but not rose gold. The case is platinum. Elegant understatement ... just like Cartier is best in.
> 
> Was a long fight with Cartier's head of design as my ideas did not match his limitations.


Could you post some more photos/wrist shots of your SO please?


----------



## scheurin

MaggyH said:


> Could you post some more photos/wrist shots of your SO please?



Not yet, sry. Have to pick it up end of next week.

Could come, too to see it in person


----------



## citylight

Bought my first Cartier piece yesterday - very happy to have the iconic Tank as my first high-end watch!

Even happier when the SA told me that this small Tank Must just came in (was sold out for a few days before this) and that I got it right before a ~7% price increase from 1 Jun in my country.


----------



## Deleted 698298

citylight said:


> Bought my first Cartier piece yesterday - very happy to have the iconic Tank as my first high-end watch!
> 
> Even happier when the SA told me that this small Tank Must just came in (was sold out for a few days before this) and that I got it right before a ~7% price increase from 1 Jun in my country.
> 
> View attachment 5409035


Enjoy! It’s a beautiful classic. (…and now I want a black strap for mine  )


----------



## ShopAddikt

I don’t wear this watch enough but I got a great deal. It was a customer return but my watch store had to sell as a “preowned” because it was returned after thirty days.


----------



## the blvo D

Happy purchase because it was done 3 weeks before the price increase this time.


----------



## kjl

Mother’s Day gift from my one year old son with a little help from his Dad


----------



## shrnirons

After much research, I have committed to buy a Pre-Loved Cartier Tank Louis. It arrives Thursday. I plan on retiring from the beauty industry in the next year after 37+ years in the business, and it is my "retirement" gift to myself.  I fell in love with the tank years ago, and vowed to own it one day, the equivalent to the "gold watch" one gets at retirement.  So, it will arrive with a black strap and I will need to make it more mine, also I'm very petite, so I will need to pay a visit to the Cartier Boutique to do so.  Frankly, I am super intimidated.  I feel like such a poser. Are my fears of going into that store ridiculous?


----------



## nymeria

Congratulations on a 37 year career and an excellent way to celebrate your retirement   
Many years ago, my aunt left me her Tank Francaise with the deployment clasp and a gator strap. Loved it and still do, but I had to go in and get it fit to my ( too thin) wrist, and as long as I was there, get a new strap in a color I loved to make it mine, while always thinking of her. I certainly was a bit intimidated, but that soon wore off, as the fun of getting a new strap ( ordering it at least!) took over. Go in and have a blast- it's your watch and you've earned it.


----------



## saligator

luvednotspoiled said:


> Happy Birthday Month to me! Received a gold JUC and love bracelet a few weeks ago and then visiting the NYC Cartier Mansion, I just had to have this classic beauty!!!



Love that "New York" photo!


----------



## saligator

Teerakrainbow said:


> Is for reference.
> As I have reply before.
> My  wrist is 14cm. And I have panthere in small. And had removed 2 links,
> I wear love cuff in size 17 sm juc in size 15, and wear watch on my right wrist, I was removed 3 links but feel so strict when I want to removed the
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5386870
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> watch and unlocking from inner watch bracelet.
> So the end decided put one more link back. To be honest depend of your personal reference.
> My other watch is little tight fit. Compare to the panthere watch. As it open differently, if that made sense. Attached some photos below.
> Sorry no make up on today.
> 
> View attachment 5386871
> 
> 
> View attachment 5386872
> 
> 
> View attachment 5386873
> 
> 
> View attachment 5386874



Love your pieces!


----------



## shrnirons

nymeria said:


> Congratulations on a 37 year career and an excellent way to celebrate your retirement
> Many years ago, my aunt left me her Tank Francaise with the deployment clasp and a gator strap. Loved it and still do, but I had to go in and get it fit to my ( too thin) wrist, and as long as I was there, get a new strap in a color I loved to make it mine, while always thinking of her. I certainly was a bit intimidated, but that soon wore off, as the fun of getting a new strap ( ordering it at least!) took over. Go in and have a blast- it's your watch and you've earned it.


Thank you so much for the kind words, I truly appreciate it.


----------



## Jem131

cocobianco said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I'm a new member and can't post a new thread for some reason, so sorry to threadjack this.
> 
> I am torn between the panthere mini vs small, my left wrist measures in between 14-14.5cm so it's very small. Admittedly I'm more of a jewelry person rather than watch person and like the look of dainty bracelet with a dial look, rather than a big watch face. Also, the models I'm eyeing are (second hand) 18K WG with diamonds all over so I'm afraid the small would be overwhelming with all those diamonds and my small wrist. I am heavily leaning towards the mini, but I've read some other posts here that some of you thought the mini was too small and the watches look smaller in real life. So for anyone that owns a mini, what do you think of it, and have any wrist candies to show?
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> View attachment 5396554


The mini is tiny, as in doll size, but might be appropriate if you’re very petite.


----------



## ehy210

shrnirons said:


> After much research, I have committed to buy a Pre-Loved Cartier Tank Louis. It arrives Thursday. I plan on retiring from the beauty industry in the next year after 37+ years in the business, and it is my "retirement" gift to myself.  I fell in love with the tank years ago, and vowed to own it one day, the equivalent to the "gold watch" one gets at retirement.  So, it will arrive with a black strap and I will need to make it more mine, also I'm very petite, so I will need to pay a visit to the Cartier Boutique to do so.  Frankly, I am super intimidated.  I feel like such a poser. Are my fears of going into that store ridiculous?



Congrats! Can’t wait to see your new watch! Please post photos. I am also wanting the Cartier Tank Louis in gold and black strap. Where did you purchase it preloved? I don’t know where to trust. Thanks.


----------



## Teerakrainbow

saligator said:


> Love your pieces!


Thank you.


----------



## shrnirons

ehy210 said:


> Congrats! Can’t wait to see your new watch! Please post photos. I am also wanting the Cartier Tank Louis in gold and black strap. Where did you purchase it preloved? I don’t know where to trust. Thanks.


Thank you, I can't wait to see it also! I purchased from Chrono, (this is NOT an endorsement) I live in the US and the seller was a jeweler in NY.  I did research on all the online watch retailers, and because they escrow your money for 15-30 days before releasing it to the seller, I thought this a good practice. This gives the buyer time to make sure the watch you bought is what you paid for. Also, the jeweler provides their business address, etc. and you are able to research their business practices.  I live in FL and I know many jewelers in S FL deal in pre-owned fine watches, so it is nice you are able to try before you buy. So if you live near a larger metropolitan area this may be an option.
I also knew I wanted a WG Tank Louis or Americaine, and saved the ones I was interested on the "Notepad" they provide.  I wanted a box and papers,(Got them both!) but I would settle for papers.  I believe the papers are important for a fine watch, I own a Rolex husband  bought new, and the papers are part of any pieces value.  So I started noticing all the Tank Louis on my notepad were selling.  This signaled to me that I had better act now, as the prices seemed to be rising. I will post a photo with the strap it arrives with and again when I get a new one. 
I have a great husband who has gifted me some beautiful jewelry in our years together, but this time I picked and bought!


----------



## scheurin

scheurin said:


> Not yet, sry. Have to pick it up end of next week.



Friday is the day but for the other one ... I am not one of the lucky ones to get it. Being disappointed


----------



## MaggyH

scheurin said:


> Friday is the day but for the other one ... I am not one of the lucky ones to get it. Being disappointed


Oh no, what's happened?


----------



## scheurin

They did just 50 and all gone  ... still hoping to get sth special but I have some doubts.


----------



## MaggyH

scheurin said:


> They did just 50 and all gone  ... still hoping to get sth special but I have some doubts.


No way, I thought your SA promised you one of the SE? That's really sad!


----------



## ezp

browsing this thread makes me want to visit my Safe Deposit Box and pull out a watch and wear it.  I started to wear an apple watch in September, but very much miss my real watches (tank francaise (gold/ss) and Panthere (ss) ) .  I don't think I want to wear both watches, but I like the option of answering my wrist when out walking the dog.


----------



## scheurin

Just go ahead then, your watches are not made for your safe.  

And if you are one of the few privileged enough not to have to wear such a stupid apple watch enjoy your real beauties!


----------



## cocobianco

Jem131 said:


> The mini is tiny, as in doll size, but might be appropriate if you’re very petite.


Thanks for the response! I did pull the trigger on a mini. It's a vintage 18K WG with light pink dial. I love the size and the "jewelry like" look on me.
	

		
			
		

		
	





Last picture on right wrist, actually need to remove a link or two because my wrists are smaller.


----------



## scheurin

This is just gorgeous 

Just a quick question where is the crown


----------



## cocobianco

scheurin said:


> This is just gorgeous
> 
> Just a quick question where is the crown


Thank you!
The crown is on the back on this old model  The new version has it on the side. I actually prefer the sleek look with the crown part not visible


----------



## MaggyH

cocobianco said:


> Thanks for the response! I did pull the trigger on a mini. It's a vintage 18K WG with light pink dial. I love the size and the "jewelry like" look on me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5411848
> View attachment 5411849
> View attachment 5411851
> 
> Last picture on right wrist, actually need to remove a link or two because my wrists are smaller.


Wow what a rare beauty! Congratulations!


----------



## ezp

scheurin said:


> Just go ahead then, your watches are not made for your safe.
> 
> And if you are one of the few privileged enough not to have to wear such a stupid apple watch enjoy your real beauties!



I could wear both watches and my Apple Watch - that would be an interesting stack


----------



## Deleted 698298

ezp said:


> I could wear both watches and my Apple Watch - that would be an interesting stack


Jenni Elle (YouTuber and watch geek) wears it like that!


----------



## skyqueen

cocobianco said:


> Thanks for the response! I did pull the trigger on a mini. It's a vintage 18K WG with light pink dial. I love the size and the "jewelry like" look on me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5411848
> View attachment 5411849
> View attachment 5411851
> 
> Last picture on right wrist, actually need to remove a link or two because my wrists are smaller.


Gorgeous with your ring!


----------



## cocobianco

skyqueen said:


> Gorgeous with your ring!


Thank you so much!


----------



## ehy210

shrnirons said:


> Thank you, I can't wait to see it also! I purchased from Chrono, (this is NOT an endorsement) I live in the US and the seller was a jeweler in NY.  I did research on all the online watch retailers, and because they escrow your money for 15-30 days before releasing it to the seller, I thought this a good practice. This gives the buyer time to make sure the watch you bought is what you paid for. Also, the jeweler provides their business address, etc. and you are able to research their business practices.  I live in FL and I know many jewelers in S FL deal in pre-owned fine watches, so it is nice you are able to try before you buy. So if you live near a larger metropolitan area this may be an option.
> I also knew I wanted a WG Tank Louis or Americaine, and saved the ones I was interested on the "Notepad" they provide.  I wanted a box and papers,(Got them both!) but I would settle for papers.  I believe the papers are important for a fine watch, I own a Rolex husband  bought new, and the papers are part of any pieces value.  So I started noticing all the Tank Louis on my notepad were selling.  This signaled to me that I had better act now, as the prices seemed to be rising. I will post a photo with the strap it arrives with and again when I get a new one.
> I have a great husband who has gifted me some beautiful jewelry in our years together, but this time I picked and bought!



Can’t wait to see your new beauty!!


----------



## Jem131

cocobianco said:


> Thanks for the response! I did pull the trigger on a mini. It's a vintage 18K WG with light pink dial. I love the size and the "jewelry like" look on me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5411848
> View attachment 5411849
> View attachment 5411851
> 
> Last picture on right wrist, actually need to remove a link or two because my wrists are smaller.


It looks beautiful on you!!


----------



## shrnirons

My watch arrived. WG Tank Louis with a black strap. Will be replacing the strap with a navy strap soon. I’m very pleased.


----------



## lasartorialista

mcm1964 said:


> I have my heart set on a Cartier watch and have been to the store twice in the last week.  I always thought my first Cartier watch would be a tank and the med francaise ss was the plan, but the shop assistant was wearing the panthiere and it was so lovely and elegant.  I’m wondering what made people choose the panthiere?  For the record most of my jewellery is classic, delicate, fine.  My only other Cartier purchase so far was the trinity ring, classic size with pave white gold.


I wear my tank daily and my panthere on date nights, dinners and drinks, and occasions where I get to dress up. My first was the tank because I wanted a timeless piece for every day. I hope that helps.


----------



## lasartorialista

LoveMyHalo said:


> I’ve shown my Tank here before. Today I received the strap I ordered so this probaby still counts in this category.
> View attachment 5331398


I didn’t realize they did straps without the buckle closure. Do you know if this is a new thing?


----------



## UpTime

My latest Ballon Bleu 28mm


----------



## MaggyH

UpTime said:


> My latest Ballon Bleu 28mm
> View attachment 5419426


Very elegant watch, congratulations!


----------



## dbcelly

citylight said:


> Bought my first Cartier piece yesterday - very happy to have the iconic Tank as my first high-end watch!
> 
> Even happier when the SA told me that this small Tank Must just came in (was sold out for a few days before this) and that I got it right before a ~7% price increase from 1 Jun in my country.
> 
> View attachment 5409035


Congratulations!  So classic.  I was wondering, do you find the strap stiff and the watch not sitting flat against your wrist?  

I noticed this when I tried on the solarbeat (tank must with vegan leather strap) and the SA said it's normal because the strap is new and this would happen for a leather strap as well.   She said it'll eventually mold to the wrist.


----------



## escamillo

dbcelly said:


> Congratulations!  So classic.  I was wondering, do you find the strap stiff and the watch not sitting flat against your wrist?
> 
> I noticed this when I tried on the solarbeat (tank must with vegan leather strap) and the SA said it's normal because the strap is new and this would happen for a leather strap as well.   She said it'll eventually mold to the wrist.


Not OC but also have the SolarBeat. It was slightly stiff but broke in very fast imo, faster than many leather straps (though I can’t speak to Cartier’s other straps specifically).


----------



## Deleted 698298

With a strap today


----------



## dbcelly

escamillo said:


> Not OC but also have the SolarBeat. It was slightly stiff but broke in very fast imo, faster than many leather straps (though I can’t speak to Cartier’s other straps specifically).


Thank you for your reply! I didn't end up keeping the SolarBeat for other reasons but glad to know for future the vegan leather strap needs a bit of time to break into. 

Was worried it was how my arm/wrist was shaped and thought maybe the watch just won't 'fit' right on my arm.


----------



## escamillo

dbcelly said:


> Thank you for your reply! I didn't end up keeping the SolarBeat for other reasons but glad to know for future the vegan leather strap needs a bit of time to break into.
> 
> Was worried it was how my arm/wrist was shaped and thought maybe the watch just won't 'fit' right on my arm.


That’s bummer. I think the classic Tanks often ride a little further around the wrist toward the wrist bone than other styles. I notice it on myself and also in others’ pictures all the time. If you still like the Tank shape, you might prefer one of the slightly curved styles, like the Francaise, Americaine or Cintree.


----------



## yerenaa

My birthday present arrived “only” after a month since I placed my order  
SS Panthere in small! I was looking at it all day.. which started to make the watch look smaller and smaller. I had a small panic attack and thought my SA had given me the mini  And then I realized the difference between the two LOL


----------



## gatorpooh

Just picked up my 36mm Ballon Bleu yesterday and I'm obsessed  I have several LOVE pieces but this is my first watch


----------



## MaggyH

gatorpooh said:


> Just picked up my 36mm Ballon Bleu yesterday and I'm obsessed  I have several LOVE pieces but this is my first watch
> 
> View attachment 5429663


I love it! Keep thinking about buying it too, it looks great on your wrist!


----------



## krawford

gatorpooh said:


> Just picked up my 36mm Ballon Bleu yesterday and I'm obsessed  I have several LOVE pieces but this is my first watch
> 
> View attachment 5429663


Love it     I find the Ballon Bleu to be the most comfortable watch I have ever worn.


----------



## escamillo

Really enjoying playing around with the Tank Must! Great stacking potential.


----------



## gatorpooh

MaggyH said:


> I love it! Keep thinking about buying it too, it looks great on your wrist!


Thank you


----------



## gatorpooh

krawford said:


> Love it     I find the Ballon Bleu to be the most comfortable watch I have ever worn.


Thank you! I'm really enjoying it so far


----------



## Prada Prince

Out and about with my Roadster GMT.


----------



## klcar1

yerenaa said:


> My birthday present arrived “only” after a month since I placed my order
> SS Panthere in small! I was looking at it all day.. which started to make the watch look smaller and smaller. I had a small panic attack and thought my SA had given me the mini  And then I realized the difference between the two LOL
> View attachment 5425296
> View attachment 5425298


I love this watch. I noticed you wear gold jewellery like myself. Do you think it is ok SS with gold jewellery? I think it looks great on you. I want the SS but thinking should i go the two tone bc i wear gold jewellery.


----------



## dbcelly

escamillo said:


> Really enjoying playing around with the Tank Must! Great stacking potential.
> View attachment 5429772


This is such a nice woven strap!  Makes me think that it'll be comfortable and airy for summer.  Does it have that strap release button at the back for you to easily interchange straps?

And is that the Tiffany hardwear micro link bracelet?  I've been curious about the hardwear collection but prefer daintier jewelry. How do you like it and what's the link bracelet to the left of it?

Thanks!


----------



## escamillo

dbcelly said:


> This is such a nice woven strap!  Makes me think that it'll be comfortable and airy for summer.  Does it have that strap release button at the back for you to easily interchange straps?


Thanks! The strap is a fabric called perlon and the manufacturer is Eulit. It’s basically a fancy nylon that is difficult to find (many similar woven straps use the normal nylon but call it “perlon”). It’s extremely light and quick drying, and it’s just about infinitely adjustable because you poke the buckle’s pin through the weave (there are no fixed “holes,” just the fabric itself).

I love it in the summer time and just to dress down a dressy watch for casual wear. The only downside is that it’s a single piece strap, so you thread it underneath the spring bars of the watch. This means that you have to install separate spring bars (quick release or regular) after removing the original quick change strap.


dbcelly said:


> And is that the Tiffany hardwear micro link bracelet?  I've been curious about the hardwear collection but prefer daintier jewelry. How do you like it and what's the link bracelet to the left of it?


Yes, it is the micro link. It’s a new purchase, but so far I love it. I’m obsessed with the clasp and like that the links are chunky enough that they don’t get pulled under the watch. I went for a snug fit, so the balls leave faint imprints in my skin. But I don’t feel them at all and find the links very comfortable.

To the left, I’m wearing the Spun Gold bracelet from Catbird. It’s two of their delicate layering chains woven loosely around their thicker paperclip chain. In my photo, two of the chains are sort of hiding behind the micro link.


----------



## yerenaa

klcar1 said:


> I love this watch. I noticed you wear gold jewellery like myself. Do you think it is ok SS with gold jewellery? I think it looks great on you. I want the SS but thinking should i go the two tone bc i wear gold jewellery.


All of my other Cartier pieces are gold.. but I also wear silver pieces from Etsy! I have Hobbit fingers, so I had to find my pinky rings (I needed a size 2 )from other artists. So it kinda worked out for me? If you mix some of your jewelry, I don’t think the SS would stand out too much! 
But if all of your jewelery is gold, the mixed Panthere would look gorgeous since it would be best of both worlds! The gold making it dressier and the SS making it a bit more casual Whatever you decide, I don’t think you can go wrong cuz the watch itself is so beautiful 
The other options were too steep for me.. esp the all gold Panthere (which I would love) but it was WAY out of my budget


----------



## klcar1

yerenaa said:


> All of my other Cartier pieces are gold.. but I also wear silver pieces from Etsy! I have Hobbit fingers, so I had to find my pinky rings (I needed a size 2 )from other artists. So it kinda worked out for me? If you mix some of your jewelry, I don’t think the SS would stand out too much!
> But if all of your jewelery is gold, the mixed Panthere would look gorgeous since it would be best of both worlds! The gold making it dressier and the SS making it a bit more casual Whatever you decide, I don’t think you can go wrong cuz the watch itself is so beautiful
> The other options were too steep for me.. esp the all gold Panthere (which I would love) but it was WAY out of my budget


Thanks! The gold is put of my budget too dont worry! Even the two tone is prob more than id like to spend and id be saving for a while. The ss is more realistic in the short term for me.


----------



## ashooz

Purchased over the holidays and obsessed!


----------



## Classy Collector

ashooz said:


> Purchased over the holidays and obsessed!


Beautiful! What size is it?


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

escamillo said:


> Really enjoying playing around with the Tank Must! Great stacking potential.
> View attachment 5429772



I love the strap!


----------



## ashooz

Classy Collector said:


> Beautiful! What size is it?


Thank you! It’s the 33!


----------



## escamillo

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> I love the strap!


Thank you! Can’t recommend it enough.


----------



## krawford

ashooz said:


> Thank you! It’s the 33!


I think the 33 is the perfect size for the BB.  Love it!


----------



## Aelfaerie

ashooz said:


> Purchased over the holidays and obsessed!


May I ask what size wrist you have?


----------



## Classy Collector

I got my Cartier watch shortened to fit my wrist at the boutique but it gave me indentations in my skin. Is this normal?


----------



## Deleted 698298

Classy Collector said:


> I got my Cartier watch shortened to fit my wrist at the boutique but it gave me indentations in my skin. Is this normal?
> View attachment 5435129
> 
> View attachment 5435130


It’s normal if your bracelet/strap is too tight…


----------



## Classy Collector

Consumer2much said:


> It’s normal if your bracelet/strap is too tight…


They must have taken out too many links. Aiya.


----------



## klcar1

I tried the panthere on over the weekend. I wasnt expecting the two tone to be in store and it was the first one i tried. Feel like i camt go back to ss now! I had the ss in mknd bc it is more my price point but now thinking maybe i wait and save for the two tone.


----------



## babyloove

Île hesitating between panthere medium ss and santos dumont small ss.
What do you think ?


----------



## vixen18

babyloove said:


> Île hesitating between panthere medium ss and santos dumont small ss.
> What do you think ?


I was stuck in the same predicament. But now, I'm 100% veering towards the Santos Dumont medium SS. Will be going to the boutique next week to have a look at it.


----------



## HermesHabit

Thrilled with my new Panthère de Cartier in size small


----------



## scheurin

Just THE watch for NYC, no alternative


----------



## danemmy2625

Hi! Does anyone know the difference between the vintage panthere TT vs brand new? From photos it looks like SS part of the vintage one is matte and polished while the new ones are shiny? Does anyone have photos they can share please? Would love opinions thanks!


----------



## LenaK

Newbie for this thread 
Picked up my vintage beauty from being serviced! She is from 1984.


----------



## Classy Collector

Classy Collector said:


> They must have taken out too many links. Aiya.


So, you won’t believe what happened. I went back to the original boutique and they added too many links! It became too loose instead of too tight lol. They then tried to tell me it’s perfect size. After that, I went to a _different_ Cartier boutique in my city and they finally “fixed” the sizing issue by making the links perfect on first try! The SA I met at the first boutique didn’t know what they were doing. They adjusted sizing twice and couldn’t make it right. I’m inclined not purchase future items from original.


----------



## Classy Collector

LenaK said:


> Newbie for this thread
> Picked up my vintage beauty from being serviced! She is from 1984.
> 
> View attachment 5580610
> 
> 
> View attachment 5580611


You have a stunnijg vintage watch. Also love your Kelly and color in the background


----------



## Pursecake

ashooz said:


> Purchased over the holidays and obsessed!


Twins!


----------



## cartiernikki

vixen18 said:


> I was stuck in the same predicament. But now, I'm 100% veering towards the Santos Dumont medium SS. Will be going to the boutique next week to have a look at it.





babyloove said:


> Île hesitating between panthere medium ss and santos dumont small ss.
> What do you think ?


I vote for the midsize panthere especially if you dont have tiny wrist. I think the mid- size is perfect for most. The small is a little too small. I bought a small once then swithed to the mid-size. It is so thin and not bulky. I dont think the mid- size is too big especially with the panthere but take your time and pick whichever one makes you happier.


Classy Collector said:


> So, you won’t believe what happened. I went back to the original boutique and they added too many links! It became too loose instead of too tight lol. They then tried to tell me it’s perfect size. After that, I went to a _different_ Cartier boutique in my city and they finally “fixed” the sizing issue by making the links perfect on first try! The SA I met at the first boutique didn’t know what they were doing. They adjusted sizing twice and couldn’t make it right. I’m inclined not purchase future items from original.


I agree. Thats lazy on their part. U should decide how you want your watch to fit, not someone else. I like it snug and not way up someones arm but everybodys different. I wouldnt tell someone its wrong. Just not what i prefer.


----------



## cartiernikki

escamillo said:


> Really enjoying playing around with the Tank Must! Great st





Consumer2much said:


> Jenni Elle (YouTuber and watch geek) wears it like that!


 they both look good. I would hope u switch it up and wear the panthere or francaise some days and not leave them in the safe. They are gorgeous and my 2 favorites of all time besides the tank louis. Love your style and choice in watches. Even though the apple tells the time too the other 2 watches just look great also. I vote to keep them in the rotation or maybe try one on each wrist if u need the apple with you. Have fun with it!


----------



## cartiernikki

jiji_ said:


> That's the thing! When they added one link to what you see in the picture it was sliding down past my wrist bone which I don't like in any watch. I get that this watch has a bracelet feel, so a more loose fit (as in how they usually advertise it) would enhance that, but what about the wristbone?  And it's fine if it can stay a bit higher but I felt that it will keep sliding down and I will keep raising it higher in my arm all the time.


Make it comfortable and keep it snug. I think it looks way better that way. Who cares about the ads. Its your watch , do what u like. Im just giving u my opinion, do what makes u happy.


----------



## cartiernikki

Ksyusha said:


> Hi) just want to share with you my new love) Panthere de cartier)
> Size medium jic
> Thanks!
> View attachment 5382832


Great choice. Gorgeous


----------



## cartiernikki

axlm said:


> I think the panthere is maybe more feminine & delicate whereas the tank francaise is more clean lined & sporty. Both absolutely beautiful watches though, and elegant in different ways, so you can't go wrong!


Those r my 2 favorite. I vote for medium whichever one you choose.


----------



## Levelero

Cartier Tank à Guichets for today


----------



## chateleine

After stalking this thread for ages, and 20 years dreaming of one day owning a Tank, my partner surprised me with a visit to the boutique on our first day on holiday, and we left with this little beauty - the small Tank Must. It's an early birthday present/start of PhD gift, and I could NOT be happier right now! ❤️ Absolutely smitten! 

Always expected to love the large size, but the small just felt right. I have a very casual, minimalist wardrobe, and it will instantly class up anything I wear. I chose the most textured strap they had and the large pebbles are a gorgeous contrast to the refined design. It's perfection!!


----------



## Cool Breeze

chateleine said:


> After stalking this thread for ages, and 20 years dreaming of one day owning a Tank, my partner surprised me with a visit to the boutique on our first day on holiday, and we left with this little beauty - the small Tank Must. It's an early birthday present/start of PhD gift, and I could NOT be happier right now! ❤️ Absolutely smitten!
> 
> Always expected to love the large size, but the small just felt right. I have a very casual, minimalist wardrobe, and it will instantly class up anything I wear. I chose the most textured strap they had and the large pebbles are a gorgeous contrast to the refined design. It's perfection!!
> 
> View attachment 5583808


Congratulations!  It looks fantastic on you.  Best wishes on your PhD.


----------



## Liz86000

chateleine said:


> After stalking this thread for ages, and 20 years dreaming of one day owning a Tank, my partner surprised me with a visit to the boutique on our first day on holiday, and we left with this little beauty - the small Tank Must. It's an early birthday present/start of PhD gift, and I could NOT be happier right now! ❤️ Absolutely smitten!
> 
> Always expected to love the large size, but the small just felt right. I have a very casual, minimalist wardrobe, and it will instantly class up anything I wear. I chose the most textured strap they had and the large pebbles are a gorgeous contrast to the refined design. It's perfection!!
> 
> View attachment 5583808


It's looks wonderful ! Félicitations !


----------



## babyloove

cartiernikki said:


> I vote for the midsize panthere especially if you dont have tiny wrist. I think the mid- size is perfect for most. The small is a little too small. I bought a small once then swithed to the mid-size. It is so thin and not bulky. I dont think the mid- size is too big especially with the panthere but take your time and pick whichever one makes you happier.
> 
> I agree. Thats lazy on their part. U should decide how you want your watch to fit, not someone else. I like it snug and not way up someones arm but everybodys different. I wouldnt tell someone its wrong. Just not what i prefer.


Thanks !
I have tiny wrist. Small panthere is def too small … I need to try them again… I love the face of the Santos Dumont but want the bracelet of the panthere


----------



## ehy210

Perfect for stacking or wearing alone


----------



## TXLVlove

I’m wanting to purchase a tank and wondering if the XL is too big for a woman?  I have 7.5 inch wrists and would like to be able to see the time! Do you think it will look crazy?  Also has anyone just ordered off the Cartier website?  Thx


----------



## TXLVlove

Just picked up my new Tank Must XL. I tried in the large and it just didn’t do anything for me.  I tried the XL and it was pure love!!! I also ordered a few colored straps as well. I can actually see the time with my 60+ year old eyes!


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

TXLVlove said:


> I’m wanting to purchase a tank and wondering if the XL is too big for a woman?  I have 7.5 inch wrists and would like to be able to see the time! Do you think it will look crazy?  Also has anyone just ordered off the Cartier website?  Thx


I love the Tank. Aside from the Pasha, I think the Tank is the most beautiful. I think it would look perfect with your wrist size.


----------



## Levelero

in honeymoon with this new addition…


----------



## Sterntalerli

yerenaa said:


> My birthday present arrived “only” after a month since I placed my order
> SS Panthere in small! I was looking at it all day.. which started to make the watch look smaller and smaller. I had a small panic attack and thought my SA had given me the mini  And then I realized the difference between the two LOL
> View attachment 5425296
> View attachment 5425298


OT but where’s the ring from?  

Happy belated bday btw. Beautiful watch!!


----------



## lovebug11

Priyaaanka said:


> Can you ladies advise on a 33mm Ballon bleu de Cartier vs Medium Santos de Cartier in Steel and Automatic? I am stuck and can't decide which watch to purchase. They are similar in price range but i'm torn because i have a round rose gold Baume et Mercier Classima in 18K rose gold (also automatic) and leaning towards the santos because of the shape BUT i also see Ballon bleu more on women and more recognizable. I can't decide . Please HELP! i would probably stack it with my size 15 white gold juste un clou bracelet. Please provide your thoughts.
> 
> 
> Separately, what you do think about their quartz watch? I do like the small/medium Panthere de Cartier but its quartz and not automatic . thank you!


Hi!! Do you have a picture of your Baume et Mercier watch?! Looking towards to buying that same one


----------



## sbuxaddict

Was originally eyeing the all gold small panthere but I just love how the mixed metal can be dressed up or down!
Best honeymoon present from the hubby  And in Paris, of all places!


----------



## TXLVlove

sbuxaddict said:


> Was originally eyeing the all gold small panthere but I just love how the mixed metal can be dressed up or down!
> Best honeymoon present from the hubby  And in Paris, of all places!
> 
> View attachment 5612303
> View attachment 5612302


So special!  Tres magnifique!


----------



## sbuxaddict

TXLVlove said:


> So special!  Tres magnifique!


Merci beaucoup!!


----------



## karebear87

After months of waiting, I finally picked up my Tank Must Solarbeat version. I really love the look of the watch - the strap is a bit short for my liking so will most likely change it.


----------



## Raspberry

Question for Cartier watch owners: does an “off white” dial discolour over time? On the Cartier site and throughout this thread, for example, Panthere and tank watches look bright white. I’ve noticed on Fashionphile that the dials look very yellow-ivory.


----------



## emo4488

Raspberry said:


> Question for Cartier watch owners: does an “off white” dial discolour over time? On the Cartier site and throughout this thread, for example, Panthere and tank watches look bright white. I’ve noticed on Fashionphile that the dials look very yellow-ivory.


The face on my Tank Francaise was never 'white.' It almost has a yellow hue and I purchased it new from Cartier. I never noticed how white it looks on Cartier's website until now. It doesn't look that in person. And no, it doesn't change with time.


----------



## Raspberry

Thanks @emo4488 that is helpful.


----------



## baghagg

Raspberry said:


> Question for Cartier watch owners: does an “off white” dial discolour over time? On the Cartier site and throughout this thread, for example, Panthere and tank watches look bright white. I’ve noticed on Fashionphile that the dials look very yellow-ivory.


Great question - I've noticed the same!


----------



## Home2020

Raspberry said:


> Question for Cartier watch owners: does an “off white” dial discolour over time? On the Cartier site and throughout this thread, for example, Panthere and tank watches look bright white. I’ve noticed on Fashionphile that the dials look very yellow-ivory.


This is an interesting question. I bought the new SS Pasha 2 years ago. And on the website the face was very light and white. In person the watch is shaded and goes gradually into the grey, almost smokey. This turned me off at first as I wanted a crisp white watch. But I decided to buy it anyway. The grey is different depending the light that hits it and what time of day it is. I did start to really like it as the change is interesting. I also have a lot of grey colors in my wardrobe and white gold jewelry. So this all works together for me now and I would only change it if I'd upgrade it to a gold version. (One can dream ) Here some pictures as well. The first image is from the website.     Oh and yes, as the previous poster said. The watch face does not change with age.


----------



## SilverBen

Cle 35 mm in stainless steel - been wearing everyday for a year now. Happy to been able to get this before they are all gone.


----------



## scheurin

Nice  ... but why posting the same pics in 2 threads


----------



## Levelero

Going to buy a Crash this weekend. So excited!!!


----------



## Levelero

So, it happened after a long long wait.

Thanks to the New Bond shop, thanks to Philippa, thanks to La Maison.


----------



## Karinya

stefaniejill said:


> Here is my 36 stainless steel/rose gold ballon bleu





scheurin said:


> Beautiful  And I like your picture - looks like real work with the keyboard in the background. Not like all these other silly pics here with these Porsche, BMW and Tesla steering wheels


Makes me laugh when I see those pictures


----------



## scheurin

Just again. Custom Tank Cintrée rosé ... 1 out of 1.


----------



## Bunny_in_Love

Love the new Tank Must.

What’s weird is when you order a new strap they won’t tell you that you need to order an extra buckle separately (if you want to actually be able to quickly change the straps).


----------



## dbcelly

Bunny_in_Love said:


> Love the new Tank Must.
> 
> What’s weird is when you order a new strap they won’t tell you that you need to order an extra buckle separately (if you want to actually be able to quickly change the straps).
> 
> View attachment 5628194


That's a beautiful shade of red!  I've seen that note somewhere else on the forum before.. does that mean you have to pay for another buckle then?


----------



## Bunny_in_Love

dbcelly said:


> That's a beautiful shade of red!  I've seen that note somewhere else on the forum before.. does that mean you have to pay for another buckle then?


Thank you, it really is nice.

Yes, you need to pay and it’s approximately 90 USD. In some cases you’d need to wait if they don’t have them in stock.


----------



## TXLVlove

Bunny_in_Love said:


> Love the new Tank Must.
> 
> What’s weird is when you order a new strap they won’t tell you that you need to order an extra buckle separately (if you want to actually be able to quickly change the straps).
> 
> View attachment 5628194


I ordered the same color!  Still waiting for mine.  The manager said to bring the watch in and she'd change the band so I figured she would just replace it with the original clasp.  Too bad the extra bands don't come with a clasp!  I also ordered a green croc band with is supposed to take 3 months!


----------



## Bunny_in_Love

TXLVlove said:


> I ordered the same color!  Still waiting for mine.  The manager said to bring the watch in and she'd change the band so I figured she would just replace it with the original clasp.  Too bad the extra bands don't come with a clasp!  I also ordered a green croc band with is supposed to take 3 months!


Hope yours come on time. They also check the watch serial number once again before letting you go with the strap.


----------



## mmarks

sbuxaddict said:


> Was originally eyeing the all gold small panthere but I just love how the mixed metal can be dressed up or down!
> Best honeymoon present from the hubby  And in Paris, of all places!
> 
> View attachment 5612303
> View attachment 5612302


I love this!! Perfect combo


----------



## chateleine

My Tank Must got a new friend today ❤️


----------



## limonchello

chateleine said:


> View attachment 5634227
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Tank Must got a new friend today ❤️


Gorgeous combo! What’s size of your tank?


----------



## chateleine

limonchello said:


> Gorgeous combo! What’s size of your tank?


Thank you! ❤️ It's the small Tank Must


----------



## Kamilaa

TXLVlove said:


> I ordered the same color!  Still waiting for mine.  The manager said to bring the watch in and she'd change the band so I figured she would just replace it with the original clasp.  Too bad the extra bands don't come with a clasp!  I also ordered a green croc band with is supposed to take 3 months!


May I ask how much is the green croc band? Waiting for my watch to arrive and already contemplating to change the strap


----------



## TXLVlove

Kamilaa said:


> May I ask how much is the green croc band? Waiting for my watch to arrive and already contemplating to change the strap


I'm still waiting for both my bands!  The green croc was $380 with deployable clasp so I'm wondering if I'm getting another clasp.  The embossed red  one was $165, which I think is band only.  My tank is an XL so not sure if the price would be less for smaller bands.  The croc is a special order so who knows when it will arrive.


----------



## TXLVlove

chateleine said:


> View attachment 5634227
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Tank Must got a new friend today ❤️


They play well together!


----------



## moneymeister

Vintage Pasha C 1031


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

moneymeister said:


> Vintage Pasha C 1031
> 
> View attachment 5638857


That is gorgeous! Pashas are my favorite of all of the Cartier watches.


----------



## moneymeister

Pop Art Suzy said:


> That is gorgeous! Pashas are my favorite of all of the Cartier watches.


Thank you. I enjoy it very much. I do love the Ballon Bleu too.


----------



## Home2020

moneymeister said:


> Vintage Pasha C 1031
> 
> View attachment 5638857


OMG I just love that watch. It's perfect! It was my inspiration to buy the new model in 2020. But I almost like yours better. How do you keep so scratch free?!


----------



## moneymeister

Home2020 said:


> OMG I just love that watch. It's perfect! It was my inspiration to buy the new model in 2020. But I almost like yours better. How do you keep so scratch free?!



Hmm, I am an old lady who works from home - so no kids or hard wear. I wear my Tudor Gold and Silver Black Bay most often that that one is showing its age. I think the Cartier is prettier, but the Tudor feels like a tank/tool watch.


----------



## treadstone11@me

Has anyone tried their Panthere on a leather strap? To shake things up a little. I'm curious to see and looking for inspo


----------



## fangirl123

For some reason my posts keep getting deleted, even though there is NO OTHER post up, so really hope this stays up since need your help deciding and value your opinions.

What do you think is more timeless/classic for a yellow gold watch: 33mm ballon bleu or small Panthere? 

Thank you!!


----------



## Colettebear

fangirl123 said:


> For some reason my posts keep getting deleted, even though there is NO OTHER post up, so really hope this stays up since need your help deciding and value your opinions.
> 
> What do you think is more timeless/classic for a yellow gold watch: 33mm ballon bleu or small Panthere?
> 
> Thank you!!


I prefer the ballon bleu in steel. A small gold panthere is timeless!


----------



## fangirl123

Colettebear said:


> I prefer the ballon bleu in steel. A small gold panthere is timeless!


Thank you! My only concern was that it is a quartz watch and kinda wish it was automatic.. otherwise, love the Panthere too! For the ballon bleu, love it in steel, but am looking for a yellow gold watch that hopefully can pass on to daughter as well one day. Picture on website looks so pretty, but haven't seen it in action that much


----------



## Colettebear

fangirl123 said:


> Thank you! My only concern was that it is a quartz watch and kinda wish it was automatic.. otherwise, love the Panthere too! For the ballon bleu, love it in steel, but am looking for a yellow gold watch that hopefully can pass on to daughter as well one day. Picture on website looks so pretty, but haven't seen it in action that much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5652577


It does look quite pretty! I’m sure you can’t go wrong either way. Have you tried both on? I was deciding between a steel panthere and ballon bleu and loved them both, but ultimately got the panthere because I already have a fancy round watch and wanted to mix things up a bit. My husband is so against quartz watches, but at least I don’t have to hassle with it as often since I don’t wear it every day. Get what you feel most attracted to!


----------



## Swanky

fangirl123 said:


> For some reason my posts keep getting deleted, even though there is NO OTHER post up, so really hope this stays up since need your help deciding and value your opinions.
> 
> What do you think is more timeless/classic for a yellow gold watch: 33mm ballon bleu or small Panthere?
> 
> Thank you!!


Hi!
Your multiple off topic posts were removed with explanations  you posted the same thing 4 times in threads they were not "on topic" in, we don't allow duplicate posts.  We left the one post where it was best suited and then for some reason you edited it out.  
This is a thread for people to share their watches, not for chat about preferences.


----------



## fangirl123

Swanky said:


> Hi!
> Your multiple off topic posts were removed with explanations  you posted the same thing 4 times in threads they were not "on topic" in, we don't allow duplicate posts.  We left the one post where it was best suited and then for some reason you edited it out.
> This is a thread for people to share their watches, not for chat about preferences.


Sorry thought I saw a few ppl chatting about preferences here and realized other threads had been inactive so just was trying to post where I thought it would be seen/hopefully get some helpful responses from. Anyways, thanks for keeping this up!


----------



## fangirl123

Colettebear said:


> It does look quite pretty! I’m sure you can’t go wrong either way. Have you tried both on? I was deciding between a steel panthere and ballon bleu and loved them both, but ultimately got the panthere because I already have a fancy round watch and wanted to mix things up a bit. My husband is so against quartz watches, but at least I don’t have to hassle with it as often since I don’t wear it every day. Get what you feel most attracted to!


No, I haven't tried on recently. Can't wait to do so but seems they have to be ordered etc so not sure if it will be possible. I currently have a Black J12 and a large Tank Louis Cartier. Always thought I would add a Rolex to collection, but now not so sure since this will round out my watch collection at least for next several years. Anyways, thank you for your thoughts! Both are so lovely, it is so hard to pick!


----------



## fangirl123

If anyone has  YG small Panthere and/or YG ballon bleu 33mm, would love to see them in action and hear your thoughts/recs on them. Thanks!


----------



## Colettebear

fangirl123 said:


> If anyone has  YG small Panthere and/or YG ballon bleu 33mm, would love to see them in action and hear your thoughts/recs on them. Thanks!


On Netflix, Mila Kunis’s character in Luckiest Girl Alive wears a YG Panthere. Not sure what size but it looks like a small


----------



## TXLVlove

I received my two replacement watch straps.  I am looking into ordering another deployment clasp since I only received the straps.  I called the 800 number and they referred me to a boutique to request the clasp.  I mean how hard is it to get a clasp???  Anyway, I love my wine colored one.


----------



## dbcelly

TXLVlove said:


> I received my two replacement watch straps.  I am looking into ordering another deployment clasp since I only received the straps.  I called the 800 number and they referred me to a boutique to request the clasp.  I mean how hard is it to get a clasp???  Anyway, I love my wine colored one.
> 
> View attachment 5654020


This is such a beautiful color.  Do you know how much the deployment clasp is?  And do you think it's worth it ?  I've never tried one on but have seen on others in pics.


----------



## TXLVlove

dbcelly said:


> This is such a beautiful color.  Do you know how much the deployment clasp is?  And do you think it's worth it ?  I've never tried one on but have seen on others in pics.


Thank you.  I love the color.  The deployment clasp is really nice thus my wanting another one so I don’t have to switch out the bands on them.


----------



## axlm

dbcelly said:


> This is such a beautiful color.  Do you know how much the deployment clasp is?  And do you think it's worth it ?  I've never tried one on but have seen on others in pics.



I didn't know you can still get deployment clasps. I have the tank solo and I've noticed the new tank musts seem to have a regular buckle clasp


----------



## TXLVlove

axlm said:


> I didn't know you can still get deployment clasps. I have the tank solo and I've noticed the new tank musts seem to have a regular buckle clasp


I have the Tank XL that comes with the  deployment clasp on the leather band. I think the smaller sizes come with the buckle.


----------



## axlm

TXLVlove said:


> I have the Tank XL that comes with the  deployment clasp on the leather band. I think the smaller sizes come with the buckle.


Thanks! the small-size tank solo used to come with a deployment clasp. When I got mine I got the steel strap and was told you could order the deployment buckle but I am not sure if this is still the case considering the tank solo has been discontinued


----------



## lenica

Hi, I am new to this thread and I would like to buy my first Cartier watch but I can’t decide between small Panthere in stainless steel and small Tank must also in stainless steel… I have 15cm wrist and I like the elegance of the Panthere and how it looks in proportion to my wrist but also I like the timeless and classic look of the Tank… I tried Panthere with diamonds because they didn’t have one without them but it was useful just to have an idea of the dimensions of the watch…Hope you can help me because this is my graduation gift to myself!


----------



## ehy210

lenica said:


> Hi, I am new to this thread and I would like to buy my first Cartier watch but I can’t decide between small Panthere in stainless steel and small Tank must also in stainless steel… I have 15cm wrist and I like the elegance of the Panthere and how it looks in proportion to my wrist but also I like the timeless and classic look of the Tank… I tried Panthere with diamonds because they didn’t have one without them but it was useful just to have an idea of the dimensions of the watch…Hope you can help me because this is my graduation gift to myself!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5659548
> 
> 
> View attachment 5659549


If you got the panthere, would it be with or without diamonds?


----------



## lenica

ehy210 said:


> If you got the panthere, would it be with or without diamonds?


Without the diamonds…they are out of my budget for the moment!


----------



## Chaton

lenica said:


> Without the diamonds…they are out of my budget for the moment!


Go for the Panthere - it's totally classic.  I only like the Tank with a gold case and paired with a leather strap for a more iconic look.


----------



## baghagg

Panthere!  The band is prettier and I prefer the square face, with or without the diamonds (though in the spirit of full disclosure, the diamond panthere is on my wish list!)


----------



## ronnie20

I love my Panthere- I wear it every day.


----------



## lishukha

Another vote for panthere!!! I love mine and actually debated the tank as well when I purchased the panthere over two years ago. The panthere is just so timeless


----------



## Kelly M

I vote Panthere also! It just looks so right on your wrist and totally suits you. Congratulations on your accomplishments!


----------



## lenica

Thank you lovely ladies for your thoughts and for replaying so quickly, so helpful! I’m definitely leaning most towards the Panthere now… I will have to go to the boutique one last time before making a decision but I think it will be Panthere! Thank you all, I will let you know what I ended up getting!


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

I actually prefer the Tank. I think it's so modern and beautiful. I've always loved the Tank. Looks excellent on you, too.


----------



## GirlWithTheMostCake

Just purchased today, my first Cartier piece (but not the last, I'm sure!)


----------



## blumster

lenica said:


> Hi, I am new to this thread and I would like to buy my first Cartier watch but I can’t decide between small Panthere in stainless steel and small Tank must also in stainless steel… I have 15cm wrist and I like the elegance of the Panthere and how it looks in proportion to my wrist but also I like the timeless and classic look of the Tank… I tried Panthere with diamonds because they didn’t have one without them but it was useful just to have an idea of the dimensions of the watch…Hope you can help me because this is my graduation gift to myself!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5659548
> 
> 
> View attachment 5659549


I love the panther on you!!!  Totally suits you!


----------



## blumster

chateleine said:


> After stalking this thread for ages, and 20 years dreaming of one day owning a Tank, my partner surprised me with a visit to the boutique on our first day on holiday, and we left with this little beauty - the small Tank Must. It's an early birthday present/start of PhD gift, and I could NOT be happier right now! ❤️ Absolutely smitten!
> 
> Always expected to love the large size, but the small just felt right. I have a very casual, minimalist wardrobe, and it will instantly class up anything I wear. I chose the most textured strap they had and the large pebbles are a gorgeous contrast to the refined design. It's perfection!!
> 
> View attachment 5583808


I LOVE it on you!!! Wear it in the best of health!


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

GirlWithTheMostCake said:


> Just purchased today, my first Cartier piece (but not the last, I'm sure!)
> View attachment 5663137


Gorgeous! I love it.


----------



## jay_que_lyn

lenica said:


> Hi, I am new to this thread and I would like to buy my first Cartier watch but I can’t decide between small Panthere in stainless steel and small Tank must also in stainless steel… I have 15cm wrist and I like the elegance of the Panthere and how it looks in proportion to my wrist but also I like the timeless and classic look of the Tank… I tried Panthere with diamonds because they didn’t have one without them but it was useful just to have an idea of the dimensions of the watch…Hope you can help me because this is my graduation gift to myself!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5659548
> 
> 
> View attachment 5659549


PANTHERE


----------



## Sonora

Hi! Can I sneak into this thread to ask for opinions about the stainless steel tank? I have always loved the tank style, so for my upcoming birthday my husband wants to get me one. He likes the medium tank with diamonds, but I think I prefer the plain stainless steel? The diamonds are obviously beautiful, but are they too much for everyday? I work from home so I dress pretty casually most of the time. 

I’m also just not sure I love the diamonds on this particular style. The diamond panthere looks more natural to me, somehow, whereas the diamond tank maybe looks a little forced? Almost like the diamonds were added as an afterthought? However, I haven’t yet seen the diamond tank in person so it’s hard to really get a sense of it from pictures. 

This is a milestone birthday for me, so I think my husband is pushing diamonds to make it more special. I think any Cartier watch is special though! 

If anyone has the diamond tank, do you like it for everyday wear? 



Thanks!


----------



## baghagg

It's so beautiful irl, not over the top (it actually has a slightly larger diamond weight than the diamond bezel Panthere)!  I tried it on but I just love a square face and the Panthere bracelet, so the Panthere became the front runner for me lol. Try it on! Take the diamonds!


----------



## Sonora

baghagg said:


> It's so beautiful irl, not over the top (it actually has a slightly larger diamond weight than the diamond bezel Panthere)!  I tried it on but I just love a square face and the Panthere bracelet, so the Panthere became the front runner for me lol. Try it on! Take the diamonds!


Thanks for the input! My everyday jewelry is all pretty simple, so I guess I just worry it’ll look out of place on me. 

I was surprised by how much I liked the panthere- I’ve always had a tank in my mind, but it was so pretty! I don’t want to confuse myself further though so I’m pretending it doesn’t exist, lol.


----------



## ronnie20

I have a Panthere and I wear it every day. Justifying it in cost per wear! I bought it as a reward for working my tail off two summers ago- and earning a certification in wildland fire. I work for a fire district. I only take it off if I know I'm going to be in a situation where I might be sprayed with a hose or run the potential of scraping it up. I'm sure no one knows it's Cartier. Fine with me. I know.


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

Sonora said:


> Hi! Can I sneak into this thread to ask for opinions about the stainless steel tank? I have always loved the tank style, so for my upcoming birthday my husband wants to get me one. He likes the medium tank with diamonds, but I think I prefer the plain stainless steel? The diamonds are obviously beautiful, but are they too much for everyday? I work from home so I dress pretty casually most of the time.
> 
> I’m also just not sure I love the diamonds on this particular style. The diamond panthere looks more natural to me, somehow, whereas the diamond tank maybe looks a little forced? Almost like the diamonds were added as an afterthought? However, I haven’t yet seen the diamond tank in person so it’s hard to really get a sense of it from pictures.
> 
> This is a milestone birthday for me, so I think my husband is pushing diamonds to make it more special. I think any Cartier watch is special though!
> 
> If anyone has the diamond tank, do you like it for everyday wear?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 5663916


I have to agree with you. I'm not a fan of the diamonds on the tank. I think the tank just ss looks more elegant and beautiful. Can definitely be worn casually as well. Go for what you want.


----------



## Cunhaam

Bunny_in_Love said:


> Love the new Tank Must.
> 
> What’s weird is when you order a new strap they won’t tell you that you need to order an extra buckle separately (if you want to actually be able to quickly change the straps).
> 
> View attachment 5628194


What color is your strap? Love it.


----------



## Bunny_in_Love

Thank you! The name seems to be something like “calf grain semi matte wine red”.

Hope this helps.


Cunhaam said:


> What color is your strap? Love it.


----------



## ehy210

Bunny_in_Love said:


> Thank you! The name seems to be something like “calf grain semi matte wine red”.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5668137


Gorgeous. Can I ask how much is the strap alone? And how long did it take?


----------



## chrismich

emo4488 said:


> The face on my Tank Francaise was never 'white.' It almost has a yellow hue and I purchased it new from Cartier. I never noticed how white it looks on Cartier's website until now. It doesn't look that in person. And no, it doesn't change with time.


Agreed


----------



## Colettebear

Ballon bleu with mother of pearl


My 36 mm MOP two tone ballon bleu. My wrist size is a little under 6”. I love the changing colors of the MOP.


----------

